# My first fanfic. NaruHina



## Killin_Frenzy (Jun 1, 2008)

Title: Fushigakure
Author: ME!
Genre: Pretty much Comedy/Romance

Fanfiction.net link: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



“Heh heh heh! That mission was a cinch!” boasted a certain loudmouth ninja, as he and Sakura walked down the quiet, lamp lit streets of Konoha. 

“Naruto! Are you stupid or something? It’s 2 in the morning! People are asleep! If you keep shouting like this you’re gonna get in trouble, like last time…” Sakura’s reminder caused Naruto’s ego to shrink back down into his stomach. The last time he had boasted this late at night, he was greeted with a shoe in the face from the window of an angry resident, followed by being called every name under the sun. He didn’t want that to happen again.

“Sakura-chan… you were yelling aswell-” his sentence was cut short by a violent uppercut from his team mate.

“Idiot! Say that again and you’ll be eating ramen through a straw!” With that, Sakura turned around, and hastily walked back to her house, leaving an embarrassed Naruto slumped against a fence in the middle of the night.

It took him time to pick himself up – Sakura’s punches hurt! – But when he finally did, he too made his slow advance towards his house, in hope of catching some rest. Konoha looked so different at night in Naruto’s eyes. The street lamps illuminated the sidewalk in a relaxing orange-brown colour, the few stars gleamed brightly in the night sky and, for one of the first times in Naruto’s life for a long time, he was the only person about.

But this calmness also brought about it an aura of loneliness, and it struck him deep in his heart. He hated being alone, and he more he thought about it, the more he was reminded of his childhood, and how the Kyuubi had made him feel this exact way for many years…

“Agh! What am I thinking? This isn’t like me…” Naruto hadn’t felt lonely for years, so why now? In the middle of his confusion, he heard a growl come from below him. He quickly jumped back, reached for a kunai, but stopped. There was nothing there… He could’ve sword he heard something growl from under him…
He looked around to see if it had run out of his field of vision, but he was only greeted by the stillness of the night.

Naruto stood up straight, and began to shake the thought out of his head, when he heard the growl again. This time, however, he not only heard the growl, he felt it.
A slow wave of embarrassment crept across his face, and he put his hand over his stomach. He didn’t hear something else growl, he heard his stomach growl! He hadn’t eaten since lunch, and it was starting to show. Sleeping would have to wait – ramen came first! 

“Hmm… Ichiraku must still be open. I’ve definitely gone this late with Iruka, so I don’t see why it would be shut.” Naruto made his way over towards the ramen shop, drool literally falling from his mouth as he went. Ichiraku was the best ramen shop in the entire world according to Naruto, and he wanted nothing better than to tuck into a nice bowl of it. The feeling of loneliness was quickly swept from his mind, and in an instant all he was focused on was food.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

A little while later, he passed the Hyuuga residence, as it was on the way to the ramen shop. Normally, Naruto didn’t take any notice of the huge mansion which was their household, but this time was different. He could hear talking coming from inside. No… not talking… shouting.

“You nearly cost your team the mission! Don’t you understand the importance of being a member of the main branch of the Hyuuga clan? Haven’t I told you enough times already?” It was Hiashi Hyuuga’s voice, the leader of the Hyuuga clan, “Listen, Hinata. You need to start being reliable on missions, otherwise people will think our clan is inferior to others. You know this, yet you continue to disappoint me…” Naruto’s fists clenched. He hated hearing his friends being shouted at for failure when they’d clearly tried their hardest. “What you fail to realise is that your cousin, Neji, has already surpassed most of the genin in Konoha in terms of ability, whereas you are ranked near the other end. If you don’t start improving your skills soon, we’ll have no choice but to make your training ten times harder.” After that came 
silence…

Naruto stood outside their mansion for a long time, just staring at the entrance. He wished he could give Hiashi a piece of his mind, but he knew now was not the time. When he became Hokage, however, he would certainly change the way their clan was run. 

After what seemed like hours, Naruto decided that standing in the middle of the street would not get him anywhere, and he began to advance towards the ramen shop. He only managed to take a few steps when the front doors of the mansion burst wide open, and a crying figure came stumbling out. He didn’t need to see who it was, he already knew – it was Hinata. 

Naruto was shocked, partly from the sudden noise that was filling his ears after the silence of the night, but mainly because of the sheer distress he could hear Hinata going through. He had seen girls cry before, he’d even seen Hinata cry a few times, but he’d never seen anyone cry in such a way as Hinata was now. The sheer sorrow he could hear from her shook him to the very core. He wanted to do something… wanted to go over and comfort her… but he couldn’t. A memory inside of him had already been sparked. He had never seen anyone cry in such a way as Hinata was now, but he knew of someone who had. He realised that Hinata was crying just like he used to. He recognized the way he used to cry when no-one would acknowledge him in her tears. He recognized the way he felt as if everyone was against him in her tears.

“Hinata…” Naruto murmured, barley audible to even him amongst her crying. Yet somehow Hinata realised that someone was watching her, and she immediately took her hands away from her face to see who it was. Her breath held in her throat as she saw that it was Naruto who was there. She had done it this time. Not only did her father think she was a failure, but the one person who she admired most would now realise that she was nothing more than a weak, useless ninja who couldn’t get anything right.

But what neither of them realised at the time was this event was the spark that would bring them closer together than anything else ever could...


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jun 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto soon realised where he was. He had been standing in the same spot for minutes, just staring at someone who was going through something he had experience in. He couldn?t walk away, that would be the worst possible thing to do now, but he had little to no idea on how to try and cheer someone up who was in this state. Well, there was only one thing he could do. He never once let a lack of ability stop him before, so why would he let it now? Just because he didn?t know what on earth he was going to do once he got over to her, it didn?t mean that he?d chicken out and just because of it. Slowly, with a long, hard swallow, he carefully made his way over to her. 

The walk over to her was one of the hardest things he had had to do in his life. What was he going to say to her? How was he going to say it? Would she be offended by it? Would she rather be left alone? Before he realised, he was standing over her. She was lying on the floor from where she tripped, crying and shivering in the cold night air. 
This was it. He had to try and comfort her. He couldn?t back out now. Whatever happened happened. He opened his mouth in attempt to speak, but what came out was the lamest thing he could?ve said?

?Hey, Hinata.? That was it? That?s all he could say? He felt his heart beat faster. He had messed up. He was so focused on how hard it was going to be on him that he forgot how hard everything was on her. Hinata stopped. Naruto braced himself for the worst, but to his surprise, he was greeted by a soft reply.

?Naruto-kun?? Hinata hadn?t thought about how bad Naruto?s reply had been. She hadn?t really thought at all. She was so torn apart. One part of her was still extremely upset about being a failure, and the other was extremely happy that Naruto hadn?t walked away, but had come to try and comfort her. 

The two of them stayed in silence for some time, Hinata trying to slow her crying down to avoid further embarrassment, Naruto trying to think of what he could say to recover from such a terrible start. In the end, Naruto decided to take a gamble, and say whatever came to his head at the time.

?I heard what your father said to you. It was out of line.? Good, that wasn?t bad. But Naruto had to focus. He couldn?t think about himself, he had to try and be helpful. ?You? you?re not a failure. You?re one of the best ninjas I know! You have the Byakugan, which means you can see things most ninjas can?t.? Naruto was just stating facts now. He knew that to rebuild her confidence, he had to think of something that meant a lot to her. ?But, the real reason you?re such a great ninja, is the fact that your determination is almost a great as mine!?

Hinata froze. Had Naruto finally realised her strength? Had he finally become the first person to see her for what she was instead of what she wasn?t or what she was supposed to be? ?Naruto-kun??

Unfortunately for her, Naruto took this the wrong way and thought that he had upset her as she didn?t seem to be any happier. 

?No, no, I didn?t mean that I?m better than you or that I?m more determined than you? I? well? you see?? He had run out of things to say. He didn?t want to make the matter worse than he thought it had already become, so he turned to his best friend in any conversation. ?Um? you look pretty cold down there? wanna go? I mean?? Naruto gulped hard. He didn?t want this to be taken the wrong way, but he knew that this was his last chance to save himself from this downhill conversation. ?Do you want to come and have some ramen with me??

Hinata immediately stopped crying. She looked up at him, the last of her tears falling down her cheeks. All the sorrow had been drained from her, and now she was filled with joy. She had completely forgotten what had happened to her. All that mattered to her now was Naruto. She was so wrapped up in the moment that she almost forgot to answer.

?Oh...yes p?please. I?d l?love to, Naruto-kun? she said slowly. Naruto grinned as his heart leapt back up in his chest. He knew the old ramen tactic couldn?t fail him. Now he was going to get to eat and comfort Hinata at the same time! He really was a genius.
Naruto was so pleased with himself that for the rest of the night he?d completely forgotten about how Hiashi had shouted at Hinata. On the way to the ramen shop, he rambled on about how he?d become Hokage, and make all the ramen shops across the land give him free food forever. Hinata didn?t mind though. She was just happy to be with the one person she cared for most.

Yet inside she felt sad. She had hoped that Naruto had developed feelings for her when she saw him standing outside her home, but the way he was simply talking as if nothing had happened made her realise that he was still as oblivious as ever.

?Wow! A new type of pork ramen!? beamed Naruto as they reached Ichiraku. From inside, Teuchi had heard his favourite customer, and he beckoned him in. Lifting the cover from the shop, the two of them sat down.

?Why, if it isn?t Naruto! You can?t resist my ramen even this late at night!? Naruto laughed and agreed. Teuchi?s head turned and his gaze rested upon Hinata. She blushed, and Teuchi smiled. ?And who?s this? Your girlfriend, Naruto?? Hinata?s face felt like it was on fire. Naruto, however, took a more annoyed tone.

?What? NO! This is just my friend. I took her here for some ramen.? Hinata?s face returned to normal as her thoughts were confirmed. Naruto felt the same way as ever towards her. She?d just have to wait until another time to tell him how she felt. Looking up, she saw the both Naruto and Teuchi looking at her expectantly, waiting for her to introduce herself.

?Oh, I? I?m sorry. My name?s Hinata. Hinata Hyuuga. Pleased to meet you!? she managed to get out. Teuchi looked at her for a moment, and then spoke again.

?So you?re from the Hyuuga clan then, eh?? he looked up, trying to remember where he?d heard that name before. Then it hit him. ?Ah! You?re Hiashi?s daughter, Hinata, heir to the Hyuuga clan! Whatcha doing out here then?? Hinata struggled for words.

?Well? I?Umm? Realising that it was a sore subject, Teuchi brushed it aside.

?Anyway kids, what?s it gonna be today?? Almost instantly Naruto jumped up.

?Pork ramen for me, old man! It?s the best!? Teuchi laughed. He knew that Naruto couldn?t resist having his favourite. He turned to Hinata.

?And yourself? Whatcha wanna eat?? Hinata hesitated for a second. She?d never actually been in a ramen shop, let alone eaten in one. She decided to take it safe, and order what Naruto had aswell.

?Great choice, Hinata! Ichiraku?s pork ramen is the best around!? Teuchi laughed. He never got tired of hearing that. 

?Coming right up! Ayame! Two pork ramen!? From inside the shop, a short ?yes? was heard coming from Teuchi?s daughter, Ayame. While they waited, Naruto took the opportunity to boast about his mission to Hinata and Teuchi. 

?So we were surrounded by four rogue ninja, each armed with kunai. It was just me, Sakura-chan and the client we had to protect.? Naruto wiped his nose in pride. ?Of course, they didn?t stand a chance against me, but Sakura-chan found it hard to fight and protect the client at the same time. So I summoned over twenty shadow clones to help. Man, you shouldda seen the look on their faces! They were scared witless! I took out two of the ninja in less than a second, using my overwhelming ninja skills. Sakura-chan had defeated one, but their leader still remained. I then knew what I had to-? His boasting was cut short by a ramen bowl being placed down in front of him.
?ALRIGHT! Itadakumasu!?

Hinata smiled, and said the same. She watched how Naruto ate his, and tried to copy. She took a pair of chopsticks from the container, and split them apart. But no matter how hard she tried, she couldn?t keep the noodles from falling back into the bowl whenever she tried to pick them up. She could feel her face turning red with embarrassment again. She turned to look at Naruto to see one more time how he ate his, but he had already finished, slamming the bowl down in delight with a huge grin on his face. He turned to see that Hinata hadn?t eaten any of hers.

?You having trouble there?? asked Naruto. He was so used to eating ramen with Iruka that he was almost surprised to see someone who didn?t know how to pick up the noodles. He watched her try again and again, and realised what she was doing wrong. ?Heh heh, that?s not how you do it! You gotta sorta twist the noodles over the chopsticks so they don?t fall off, like this.?

Before she knew what was happening, Naruto had moved so he was standing behind her. He reached out and placed his hands on top of hers, in order to try and show her how to do it properly. Her heartbeat rose faster than it ever had as he slowly moved her hands as if they were his own. He carefully pulled her hands up, and twisted them round, allowing a noodle to be caught between the two sticks. All the time, Hinata was struggling to keep focus. She knew that if she let herself be indulged in the moment, she would end up dropping the chopsticks and making an even bigger fool of herself than she already had. Naruto let go of her when it was time for her to eat, and for a moment Hinata just sat there, expecting him to move her hands back up, placing the ramen in her mouth. When she finally realised that he wasn?t holding onto her anymore, she nervously moved the chopsticks up to her mouth, her hand shaking uncontrollably. She felt silly, making such a big deal out of all this. Naruto couldn?t see why she was acting so nervously. It was just ramen. She opened her mouth, and placed the ramen inside. It was heavenly. It not only tasted good, but it had the taste of accomplishment about it. She had successfully eaten her first piece of ramen!


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jun 1, 2008)

Not bad, I like to read the next post.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jun 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



?Awesome, Hinata! Man, I should charge people to take lessons from me. I am the ramen pro, after all!? Naruto was full of glee. He not only had taught someone how to eat ramen, he?d managed to do it in one go. Hinata sat there, enjoying her first mouthful of this wonderful food. She tried it again, this time on her own. Amazingly, the ramen stayed in place in her chopsticks, and she took another mouthful. Naruto was jumping up and down shouting with joy.

?Th? thank you, N?Naruto-kun? said Hinata nervously. Maybe if Naruto could teach her how to eat ramen as quick as he did, he could help her impress her father by teaching her things she couldn?t do? She frowned inside though. She knew she did not have the self-esteem to ask Naruto to help her, and if it was anything like what he did just now, she might even faint.

When she had finished her meal, Teuchi came back out of the shop. ?Wow Naruto! Only one bowl?? Naruto nodded. He was too tired to eat more than one bowl right now. ?Well if that?s all, then I guess I?ll see you later!?

?Yeah! Hmm, that?s two bowls of pork ramen?? Naruto was making all sorts of hand gestures trying to figure out the total he had to pay. Teuchi stared at him. It was a simple sum. ?Aha! 80 Ryo!? Naruto took out his frog purse, and opened it up.

?Oh! I? I left my money back home? I? Err?? Hinata stopped when she realised Naruto was staring at her in bemusement. He couldn?t quite understand where she was going.

?Eh? Whatcha getting at?? Hinata was surprised he didn?t know. Was he always this confused?

?Well? I don?t want you to? to pay for everything? Naruto-kun?? Naruto just laughed. 

?Oh, so that?s it! Don?t worry about it, I?ve got plenty of money.? Naruto handed the money to Teuchi, and walked out. ?Later, old man!?

?Goodbye Naruto!? Said Teuchi and Ayame almost as one.

?Thank you f?for the ramen.? Teuchi smiled

?No problem Hinata. And hey, don?t forget to tell your clan about us.? Hinata smiled at the thought of her father struggling to eat his ramen like she had. They waved goodbye, and the ramen shop was soon out of sight.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Along the way back to the Hyuuga residence, Naruto noticed Hinata walking with a slight blush on her face. He stopped and looked closer. As he looked, he noticed her blush increased when she looked back at him. Hinata quickly turned her gaze to the floor in an attempt to hide her face. ?Hinata?? said Naruto, causing her to almost gasp. She looked up at him, trying not to make a fool of herself. ?You okay? You look a little red? This time Hinata did gasp. Her breath caught in her throat as she tried to answer. She was stuck for words. Naruto tilted his head in confusion, and then snapped is fingers, causing Hinata to jump. ?I got it! You?ve fallen in love, haven?t you?? Hinata?s stomach began to hurt. Had Naruto realised her affection? She was both awaiting and dreading his next sentence. Would he mind? Would he feel the same way? Would he laugh and reject her?

?N?Naruto?Kun?? She could barley speak.

?Heh, I was right! The same thing happened to me aswell.? Hinata was in shock. Was this the moment she?d dreamed of? Would Naruto finally feel the same way as her?

?R?really? Naruto-K?Kun?? Naruto nodded.

?Uh-huh. First time I tasted Ichiraku ramen, I knew I?d love it forever!? Hinata?s heart sank like a stone. She felt like such an idiot. Naruto couldn?t understand what he?d said wrong. ?Wait, you don?t like the ramen then??

Hinata had to think fast. ?No, it? it?s not that, I? I just?? She trailed off. She couldn?t think of what to say. Naruto didn?t care though.

?Hmm? well, as long as you like ramen, then it?s fine with me!? He smiled at her and carried on walking as if nothing had happened. She didn?t have the confidence to tell him that he also loved him, so she instead raised her head and carried on walking, trying to put that awkward moment behind her.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

They soon reached the Hyuuga residence. Hinata was reluctant to go in, but she knew she couldn?t stay outside. As she walked up the steps towards her front doors, she heard Naruto call out to her.

?Later, Hinata!? She blushed. She couldn?t even receive a goodbye from Naruto without turning red. 

?G?goodnight, Naruto-kun? she whispered, Naruto barely hearing her. When she went inside, Naruto carried on home.

Hinata stood by her bedroom door for a long time after she went in. She had once again blown her chance to get close to Naruto, all because of her lack of confidence. She was not upset, though, as she now knew that there were people who didn?t think of her as a failure, or as a disappointment. In fact, it was only her father who did. 

She slipped into her bed, as silently as possible in fear of waking anyone else in her clan up, and for the first time in ages, she managed to fall asleep almost instantly as her mind was not clouded with doubts. Her last thought before she fully drifted off was how Naruto had placed his hands on hers, and how wonderful it felt. She definitely wanted to have that feeling again, and she would try to her best to be able to.

Naruto, however, did not share her fortune. He found it impossible to get to sleep. He tried going to the toilet, but that did not help. He tried drinking some warm milk, but that didn?t help either. In the end he decided to sit on his bed and try and work out what was wrong.

?Man, what?s this feeling in my stomach? It?s like a mix of loneliness and? hmm? What?s this? I?ve never felt this before?? Naruto was really confused at this feeling. What was it? Where?d it come from? And why did it feel so good yet bad at the same time? ?It can?t be the ramen? It?s never happened before?? In his frustration to figure out what was going on, Naruto managed to tire himself out to the point which he couldn?t stay awake any longer, and he collapsed onto his bed, letting his dreams take him away from the real world.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Two - The Mission



Shades of pink entered Naruto?s vision as he slowly awoke from his sleep. He had been dreaming about being the Hokage, as usual, and had defeated Orochimaru and brought Sasuke back to Konoha. But, once again, it was not reality, and Naruto had decided to wake up. The strange colour that he saw when he opened his eyes almost caused him to jump out of his bed, but the faint snorting noise reassured him that he was in no harm.

?TonTon? Whatcha doing in my house?? yawned Naruto as he rubbed his eyes in tiredness. He was answered with a quick, sharp snort as TonTon gestured to a letter attached to her collar. Reluctantly, Naruto took the paper, knowing that it only meant more work for him. Undoing the seal, he opened it up and read:

Naruto,
           I have a mission for you. I?m not going to explain it now. Get your butt over to my office to receive further details. Oh, and for goodness sake, get changed this time.

                                                                                                      Tsunade

?Another mission!? Aww man? can?t she give a guy any rest?? moaned Naruto as he slipped from the comfort of his bed, and put his bare feet on the cold, wooden floor of his bedroom. ?Thanks, TonTon. Tell Grandma Tsunade I got the message?? and with a snort of approval, TonTon raced over to Naruto?s window, and jumped out, leaving the exhausted ninja to get prepared for the day ahead of him.

Ramen for breakfast. Nothing new. Naruto didn?t mind though, because, as he frequently told everyone, ramen was the best food the world had to offer a ninja of his abilities. He wolfed it down just as he always did, spilling some as he went, adding to the already large puddle of soup and noodles that lay on the ground beside him. After a long, loud belch, he scratched his stomach, and went to get changed.

He opened his wardrobe. Various t-shirts and jeans were piled on top of each other on the floor next to him. He had been meaning to ask Sakura if she could do his washing aswell as hers, seeing as how he didn?t have a washing machine. But every time he got close to asking, he did something to anger her, and was left with a bruise a few seconds later. Taking no regard of the smell coming from inside, he grabbed his favourite orange outfit, and began to get undressed. As he did, a sharp wind blew past him, chilling him to the bone. He decided to get dressed quicker, to avoid catching a cold.

As soon as he was done, he grabbed his bag and his weapon pouch. ?Four? five? six? yep. They?re all here!? Zipping his pouch back up, confident that he had all the kunai he needed, he headed over to glance at the photo resting on the top of his cupboard. ?Sasuke?? Naruto whispered as he remembered the day the photo had been taken. It was just after his team had passed Kakashi?s teamwork test. Sakura was in the front, beaming with joy. Her eyes were closed and she had a huge grin across her face. Sasuke was on the left, looking the same as he always did ? uninterested with a frown. Naruto was on the right, arms folded, angrily looking at his rival, Sasuke, trying to understand why everyone liked him when he was nothing more than a show off. Kakashi was at the back, hands ruffling the two boys? hair, presumably smiling underneath his mask. 

Naruto slowly put the photo back in its place. ??My dream will come true, I will rescue you?? A smile crept across his face as he headed out the door, full of determination. He wanted to get whatever Tsunade would ask him to do out of the way so that he could focus on bringing Sasuke home.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

It was relatively early in the morning, and various shops were just beginning to open for business. They gave a cheerful greeting to Naruto as he passed, asking him what he was doing up so early. Naruto just replied with a laugh, saying he had some super-cool top-secret mission to be given, and that only a ninja such as himself had the skill to complete it.

He finished walking down the main street of Konoha, and turned the corner leading up to the Hokage?s Building. As he did, he collided with someone else, and was sent crashing to the ground. 

?Hey! Are you blind or something??? Naruto stopped his ranting as he looked up to see a long, covered hand offering itself to him. ?Bushy brow!? Naruto exclaimed as he took the boy?s offer and was pulled up to his feet. It was Rock Lee, who had a huge smile across his mouth and sweat dripping from his forehead.

?Hello there Naruto! Good to see that you?re up and training this early!? Lee was taking his regular run around the village, which consisted of 300 laps on foot and 100 laps on hand. ?I see the fires of youth burn as strongly in you as they do in me!?

Naruto sighed. ?Yeah, whatever Bushy-brow.? He looked around, expecting to see someone else come racing towards him. ?Hey, wait a second. Isn?t Gai with you?? Lee was nearly always seen with his sensei. In fact, this was probably one of the first times Naruto had seen the two separate from each other.

?Ah!? Lee replied, ?You see, Gai-Sensei is waiting for me in our secret training spot.? Naruto rolled his eyes. Lee was as predictable as ever. If he wasn?t on a mission, he was either training or exercising. Lee rambled on about what Gai was going to teach him, and how important this training would be, and the impact it would have in his future missions, and how it would help him defeat many foes?

Naruto soon switched off. He didn?t have time to be talking to Lee. He had a mission to attend to. 

?Sorry, Bushy-Brow, but I gotta stop you there.? Lee looked confused. How could anyone not want to hear about the wonderful ways his sensei?s training helped? ?I got a mission to take care of!? 

?Oh, I see! I won?t keep you then!? Lee extended out his right arm, put his thumb up, and made his classic ?nice-guy? pose.

?Yeah? see ya later? Naruto took a few steps forward, and before he knew it, Lee had dashed off round the corner, and out of sight. ?Man... I don?t get that guy? Everyone loves training... But what that guy does is just torture...?
Continuing where he left off, Naruto made his advance to his destination, and finally arrived inside the Hokage?s building.

Most people would get lost inside there. The building almost seemed out of place ? it towered miles above every other building in Konoha, and had more rooms than a hotel. Naruto, however, knew the place like the back of his hand, and had no trouble arriving at the fifth?s room. He knocked hard on the door.


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 3, 2008)

*Wow...this is pretty good...And I must say you got the characters so correct...usually other writers tend to exagerate the personality but your writing is exact...I WANT MORE*


----------



## jikoku (Jun 3, 2008)

nice cant wait for more


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks ^_^
I'll try to update it everyday, though I don't wanna rush it.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



“Come in” said Tsunade calmly. Naruto twisted the gold door-knob, and pushed the door open, stepping into a beige-coloured room, with a small desk and many piles of paper scattered in various locations. Sitting behind this desk was the Fifth Hokage, clad in her usual green jacket and grey suit. “Ah, Naruto. Sit down, I trust you got my letter.” Naruto nodded. Tsunade looked up and smiled. “I see you’re dressed properly this time.”

“Yeah, yeah, whatever.” The last time Naruto had been called for a mission, he forgot to get changed. Or rather, his suit had so much ramen spilt down it that he couldn’t get changed, but he didn’t want to admit that. “So what’s it this time? An A-ranked mission? Maybe even an S-ranked?” After a boring C-ranked mission, Naruto wanted something a little more challenging to test his abilities.

“Maybe another time, Naruto…” Tsunade hated to disappoint the boy, but he expected these types of missions every time he came. She thought he’d realise by now that he wasn’t going to get them. “But it is a B-ranked mission, something we usually only give Chuunin.” Naruto immediately jumped around. He didn’t care that it wasn’t an A-ranked mission, he was just glad that people were finally realising his potential.

“Wah-hoo! A B-ranked mission!” Tsunade laughed, but soon became annoyed. Naruto couldn’t take anything seriously.

“Okay, Naruto. That’s enough.” Tsunade’s patience was reaching her limit. Naruto paid no attention to the figure in front of him as she angrily rose out of her chair. He was too busy celebrating. “NARUTO! WILL YOU SHUT UP!?” The sheer volume of the woman caused him to lose his balance, and he fell to the floor, his spirit crushed along with his pride.

“Owww… Grandma Tsunade!” When Naruto saw the look on her face, he realised complaining wouldn’t get him anywhere, so he decided to calm down and get this over with. He turned his focus towards Tsunade as she explained the mission to him.

“Now listen carefully Naruto. As you know, Orochimaru has been eluding us for a long time. Information from the ANBU has been slow at best, and,” she took a sip of her coffee, “when we finally receive knowledge of his whereabouts, he somehow manages to slip from our grasp. Not only that, he’s now… taken one of our comrades.” Naruto looked down at his feet. 

“Sasuke…” he muttered. Tsunade read his reaction, and decided to try and make the mission explanation seem positive rather than negative. 

“We’ve received information from one of our contacts in the Land of Water. Apparently, it is believed that Orochimaru will be remaining in a hideout somewhere near the west coast of the land.”

“You mean…” Naruto’s eyes seemed to sparkle. “You mean that we might be able to get Sasuke back?” Tsunade was stuck between answers. She didn’t want to tell him that the chances of Orochimaru and Sasuke even showing up was already slim, let alone finding their hideout, but she also didn’t want to get his hopes up. In the end, she settled for the cowards’ way out.

“There’s a possibility…” But that was all Naruto needed to hear. In an instant, he was up and raring to go. “Hey, hey, hey! Slow down, Naruto! I haven’t finished!” Naruto stared at her for a few seconds, and then decided to sit back down. No point arguing with her to hurry up, it would just take longer. “Now, unfortunately, we don’t have any Jounin or Chuunin to spare, which is why we decided we had to let Genin take this mission up instead.” Naruto didn’t care. He would go alone if he had to. Retrieving Sasuke was worth the risk.

“It doesn’t matter, I can get him back myself!” Naruto protested. Tsunade let out a short mocking laugh. This kid was really full of himself.

“I’m not so sure…” Before Naruto could argue back, she continued to speak. “Which leads me on to the second problem. We’ve been receiving too many missions lately that even the amount of Genin we’re able to supply you with is limited. The most we are able to spare is one other of your colleagues to go with you.”

Naruto was surprised that Tsunade hadn’t already known the obvious choice. “Well, Sakura-chan would be the best person to help, seeing as how she’s a part of our team and all.” 

Tsunade sighed and placed a hand over her face. She had been hoping Naruto wouldn’t want to go with Sakura, though she knew it was almost inevitable. She decided she had to let him know.

“Well, that brings me onto our third problem.” Naruto looked up. A problem with Sakura-chan going with him? What on earth could stop her from possibly rescuing Sasuke? “Sakura is… not with us at the moment I’m afraid.” Tsunade rummaged through one of the piles of paper on her desk, until she managed to pull out a small report, amazingly without causing the mass of papers above it to collapse onto the floor. She glanced over it to make sure it was the correct form, and then handed it to Naruto.

“Huh? What’s this?” Naruto eyed the form suspiciously. It had the Village Hidden in the Rock’s symbol at the top, and a large block of text underneath. He read the first paragraph:

Lady Hokage of Konoha. In recent years, our village’s supply of medical-nins has slowly been diminishing, until now it has reached a critical state. We have few left who can use medical ninjutsu, all of whom are simply novices, and have had no real experience of healing in battle. We have tried to find more advanced users willing to share their knowledge and train our limited supply of healers, but we have not had any fortune thus far. In the past two years, we have only managed to receive training from three medical-nins, all of whom demanded a large sum of money. We simply cannot afford these teachers. Our village’s economy is already in a bad enough state as it is, and our feudal lord is finding it hard to amass the sum of money that we need.

Naruto almost fell asleep. He didn’t see how this had any relevance to the topic at hand. “Hey, you sure this is the right form? Seems to me like it’s just the Rock Village whining for help.” Tsunade felt her eyebrow twitch. Was this boy so dense that he didn’t realise…

She had to keep calm. This was serious. “Naruto, don’t you know that I’ve been training Sakura in the art of medical ninjutsu?” Naruto closed his eyes for a moment, trying to recall back to what Sakura-chan had told him…

Then it hit him. “Oh yeah… so what’s that gotta do with my mission?” Naruto asked, still puzzled by where Tsunade was going with this.

“Do I have to spell it out for you? The medical-nin I’ve sent to help them train was Sakura.”

“What!?!” Naruto yelled furiously, thrusting an accusing finger in the direction of Tsunade. “How come you didn’t tell me?” 

Tsunade slammed her hands down on her desk. “BECAUSE I KNEW YOU’D REACT JUST LIKE YOU ARE NOW!” The conversation was going no-where. Eventually, after copious amounts of arguing and shouting, with a few ‘no more missions’ threats from Tsunade, the two managed to resume their talk in a more civilised manner.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jun 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



?So, if Sakura-chan isn?t around, then who am I gonna go with?? Naruto scratched his head. How could he pick someone to replace his team mate with? He didn?t really get along with the other Genin in one-on-one conversations or missions. ?Well, maybe Bushy-Brow could come and help?? Naruto cut his sentence short after he recalled what Lee had told him earlier on. ?Actually, forget about that. He?s too busy training with Gai.?

?Well, if I could give you some advice, I?d pick someone specialised in tracking, seeing as how your main priority is to search for something you don?t have much information on.? Tsunade had a point, but who would he pick?

?I guess so?? Naruto pondered the situation the best he could. Someone good at tracking? someone good at tracking? ?Well, Kiba and Shino are both good trackers?? He trailed off. He wasn?t the best of friends with Kiba, and he didn?t get on at all with Shino. After some further thought, Tsunade suggested another option.

?Well, how about Neji Hyuuga? His Byakugan could prove quite useful in your search, and he?s also a great leader.? Tsunade saw Naruto sigh.

?It?s not that I dislike Neji? it?s just that I don?t really like him that much either?? That and Naruto wanted to lead the mission, though he left that part out.

The two sat in silence for a while, contemplating the possible Genin who could accompany him. Then, Naruto was struck by the perfect choice? hard. How could he have been so stupid to overlook it? It was so clear who he should take that he was speechless at his stupidity. And that?s rare for Naruto.

?Grandma Tsunade.? Tsunade looked up at him. She hadn?t thought of anyone else that she knew Naruto would like to go with. ?I think I know who should come with me!?

?You do?? Tsunade said excitedly. Sitting in silence for the best part of 5 minutes had made her long for an answer, and she couldn?t help but be eager to know what that answer was.

?Yeah! I was thinking about what you said about Neji, and that his Byakugan would be good for the job.? It then hit Tsunade aswell. She had overlooked the other Genin who shared the same Kekkei Genkai (bloodline limit) as Neji. She nearly felt as idiotic as Naruto. ?Well, seeing as how Neji and I aren?t the best of friends, why not go with Hinata. I mean, she?s got the Byakugan, and is used to going on tracking missions, cos she?s in Kurenai?s team.? Naruto also wanted her to go with him so that he could let her prove to Hiashi that she wasn?t useless, she wasn?t a hindrance on missions and she certainly wasn?t a disappointment!

?Well I think it?s a great choice, Naruto!? Tsunade smiled as Naruto put a hand behind his head and tried to brush the compliment aside. ?Well, Hinata?s probably training with her team about now. Head over to the training zone and explain to her the mission. If she decides to accept, report back here with her to receive the final details, and then you?ll be ready to begin.?

?Gotcha! I?ll be back before you can say ?Hokage?!? And with that, Naruto was out the door, eager to get his mission underway, and hopefully save Sasuke.


When she was sure Naruto was out of the building, Tsunade sank deep into the padding on her chair, and breathed a sigh of relief, before wondering if what she had done was right. ?Did I make a mistake? Should I have told him?? she thought, as she flipped a pencil around in between her fingers. ?I mean, Naruto will believe anything I say, but was it right to trick him like that??

Shaking the thought from her head, she slipped a bottle of sake out from a locked drawer in her desk, pulled the cork out, and silently sipped some of it. Shizune never allowed her any sort of alcoholic relief. She said it wasn?t the way a Hokage should run a village, and that if she wanted to make the Third proud, she had to have a clear, sober mind. As the volume of liquid inside the bottle slowly depleted, Tsunade realised that what she had done was fairly necessary. All that she could do now was sit and wait to see how events unfolded?


----------



## jikoku (Jun 6, 2008)

great story i can see everyone forget about hinata


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jun 7, 2008)

Chapter Three - Two-man team


*Spoiler*: __ 



Weaving in and out of the now crowded streets, narrowly dodging the tired shoppers as they went about their business, Naruto frantically made his way towards the training zone in search of his soon-to-be mission partner. While he was speeding along, occasionally causing an angry shopkeeper to spill some of his wares, Naruto thought back to that night he heard Hiashi shouting at Hinata, and how he felt totally useless at the fact of not being able to do anything about it. As he did, a smirk crept across his face. He didn?t need to be Hokage to show Hiashi just how wrong he was about his daughter; this mission would do it for him.

Because his mind was so wrapped up in other affairs, he didn?t notice a sweaty Kiba walk round a corner, and once again, Naruto was sent falling to the ground.

Now, unlike Lee, Kiba hadn?t even thought of lending the idiot on the ground a hand. The first thing he was going to do was give him a right mouthful. He breathed in hard, getting ready to give a long, insulting rant about Naruto?s stupidity when he was quickly stopped by something he?d never expected to hear.

?Sorry, Kiba. Didn?t see you there!? He was shocked. Naruto? was apologizing? He only knew one reason that he?d do such a thing ? he was after something.

?Whaddya want now?? asked Kiba, with a small sigh. Naruto only ever showed respect when he was either in big trouble or needed something.
?Well, y?see Grandma Tsunade has this huge important mission for me and I gotta take someone else with me.? Kiba eyed Naruto suspiciously. Surely he didn?t want to take him along? Naruto continued, putting Kiba?s thoughts at rest. ?And, I wanted to know where Hinata was, cos I figured she?d be a good partner. You got any idea where she?s at??

?Well Akamaru and I were with her at the training zone. I left to get some water. She should still be there.? Before he had a chance to ask Naruto about the mission, he had already run off towards his destination. 

Raising an arm high above his head, Naruto yelled, ?Thanks, Kiba!? and then disappeared from sight. Kiba stood in the same spot for a while, trying to comprehend what had just happened. Akamaru gave a short yap, showing Kiba he was confused aswell.

?I know, boy. It beats me too.? Hinata had always liked Naruto, he and Shino both found it obvious. In fact, the only person who didn?t seem to realise was Naruto himself. But then why was he choosing to go with her instead of someone like Sakura, who he actually would prefer to be with?

Realising that it didn?t really matter to him, he decided to try and forget about it. Training for next year?s Chuunin exam retake was more important than someone else?s missions. Picking back up from where he left off, he continued back to his house to refresh himself before he went back to his training.


Running like there wasn?t any time to waste, Naruto sprinted furiously to the training zone, where Hinata presumable was. On the way he passed several familiar faces, including Gai and Lee in their ?secret training spot?, which was actually just a small clearing in the forest with a large beat-up stump in the middle of it. Taking no notice of this discovery, he continued on until he finally reached his destination.

It was quite nostalgic for him when he saw the place, and the person he was looking for rapidly attacking one of the several training pads that had been attached to a tree, the reason being that it was this very place in which the person in front of him had allowed him to regain his confidence before his fight with Neji in the Chuunin exams half a year ago. He felt that it was only fair to repay that act by allowing her to prove that she was more than worthy of the name ?Hyuuga?.

Taking no time to allow either of them to catch their breath, he rushed over to her and tapped her on the shoulder. She span round, expecting to see Kiba, but instead turned bright red when she saw that it was none other than the one she admired most. Seeing this strange reaction, Naruto thought that he should tell her quickly so that nothing else happened to her. He opened his mouth to speak, but what came out instead was a series of short words interrupted by heavy panting.

?Hinata, Grandma? Tsunade wants to? see ya. She?s sent me? on a mis?sion, and if you? want, It?d be awesome? it if you? come along aswell?? Happy that he?d managed to get that out, he rested his hands on his knees and bent over, recovering from his sprint over here.
Hinata on the other hand was breathing heavily for an entire different reason. ?Did? did Naruto just ask me to go on a? a? mission with him?? she thought as she looked away, blushing partly from exhaustion and partly from Naruto?s sudden request. She was in quite a situation. She definitely wasn?t going to say no, but she wasn?t going to be able to say yes quite so easily. She could hardly ever speak to him without stuttering half of her sentence, but to talk to him about something like this? was a whole lot harder.

?W?well, N?N?Narut?t?to-kun?I?I?I...? She swallowed hard and sharply exhaled. She felt her world begin to spin. She was loosing her balance, and her vision was blurring. She could hear Naruto?s voice faintly in the background calling her name. She took a step back to try and steady herself, but it didn?t help much. She could feel the sweat trickling down the back of her neck. She was going to faint.

?Hinata? Hinata!?? Naruto yelled as the girl in front of him staggered about as if she was struggling to simply stand up. He couldn?t understand why. Had she been going overboard with her training? She didn?t have the greatest amount of charka by any means, but she was intelligent enough to know when to stop training and rest? 

_So what was it?_

As Hinata started to feel her consciousness slip away, an image of her father crept into her mind. She ran her thoughts over what he had said to her that night, and how he?d called her a disappointment. She was proving him correct right now. If she couldn?t even speak to this boy without fainting, how was she ever going to get her father to acknowledge her? How would she ever be useful on a mission if she couldn?t even accept one? How would she?

No! She was not going to let him be right! She was going to show him that she was more than worth the Hyuuga name ? she was worthy enough to be her clan?s leader, and not a failure!

With a sudden jolt of energy, Hinata firmly steadied herself, filled with new confidence. She slowly moved her head up until she was looking Naruto straight in the eyes. Good, she had got this far. Now all she had to do was tell him her answer.

?Naruto-kun? I?d?? she took a deep breath. This was it. She could feel it. No more fainting. No more walking away. No more being a disappointment. ?I?d? love to go one the m?mission with you!? She beamed with joy inside. She had done it! At least this time, she had overcome her lack of self-esteem!

Naruto?s mouth turned into a huge grin of joy. ?That?s great, Hinata!? He grabbed her hand in his and jumped up and down. Hinata turned bright red once more. She hadn?t quite got the hang of being self-confident all the time, but she now knew that it wasn?t impossible to raise her spirit when needed. ?Yeah! Yeah! Yeah!! This mission?s gonna rock!? Naruto was now running around cheering, overcome with excitement. If it wasn?t for the fact that he managed to run straight into one of the training posts, he would?ve forgotten what Tsunade had told him. ?Oh yeah, we gotta head back to Grandma Tsunade?s place so she can fill you in on the boring stuff!?

?Oh?O?Okay.? Hinata replied, as Naruto span round and ran off in the direction of the Hokage?s building. Without any time to revel further in her accomplishment, Hinata sprinted off after him, racing down street and alleyway towards their destination.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jun 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When they had left, a man stood up from behind the bushes. He brushed the leaves out of his tall grey hair and adjusted his mask so that it was level. It was Kakashi Hatake, Naruto?s squad leader.

?Hmm, a new mission? The Fifth didn?t mention this to me?? Placing his chin in his hand, then scratching the back of his head, he decided to investigate further into this mission Tsunade had arranged for Naruto, and why he had asked Hinata to join him. ?Just to play it safe though,? he added, ?I should wait until the two are out of the way before I confront her. I really don?t want Naruto kicking off for some small reason like he always does?? With that, Kakashi made his slow walk to the Hokage building, running the event he?d just witnessed over in his mind. It smelt fishy, and he was going to find out why.


As the large red building slowly drew closer, Hinata began to wonder what she had just accepted. She hadn?t thought about what the mission was going to be like when she agreed to go, and now she was curious. It couldn?t be anything too dangerous or hard, as they were both Genin. If it was higher than a D ranked mission, they?d have to be accompanied by at least a Chuunin, if not a Jounin. But then again, Naruto did like to challenge himself, so there was a possibility that it would challenge her aswell.

?Oh yeah, I forgot.? Naruto?s sudden voice almost startled Hinata. They had been so focused on getting to the Hokage?s building that neither of them had spoken since they left the training zone.

?Wh?what have you forgotten, Naruto-kun?? Hinata asked. Naruto grinned at her and gave a short laugh.

?I forgot to ask you if you wanted some ramen before we go. I remember that you said you loved it. That and I?m starving!? Hinata gave a silent gasp. Another meal with Naruto? She could still clearly remember what had happened the night before, and how great she had felt to finally have been acknowledged by him. She shyly nodded. ?Awesome!? exclaimed Naruto, and the two continued their journey until they reached their destination and went inside.

Running up the many levels of the Hokage?s building, they finally reached the Fifth?s room. With a loud knock, Naruto yelled a greeting.

?GRANDMA TSUNADE!! I?M BACK!!? Waiting for a reply, Naruto stood outside and folded his arms. ?Hey, Hinata. Whatcha think is taking so long for her to reply??

?Maybe she?s n?not in at the m?moment.? She replied. ?I think we should c?come back l?later?? but before she finished her sentence, Naruto had barged into Tsunade?s office, and saw the reason why he didn?t get a reply.

?Eh? She?s asleep?? Lying on her desk, the Fifth was snoring loudly, papers scattered around her, head resting on her arms. Naruto and Hinata stared at her as she twitched in her sleep. ?What the hell? She fell asleep!? Hey! Wake up!? Naruto walked over to Tsunade, beset on waking her up. Hinata noticed this, and was afraid for his sake.

?Naruto-kun? Don?t you think? we should w?wait for her t?to?? But Naruto wasn?t listening. Raising his arms way above his head, he took a deep breath, before sending them flying down onto her desk and yelling at the top of his voice.

?WAKE UP!!!!!?

The woman lying down immediately jumped out of her sleep, banging her head on the back of her chair, nearly causing it to topple over. As she rubbed where she had just hit her head, she shot an angry glance at Naruto. Hinata could practically see the fire burning in her eyes.

?Naruto!!? she exclaimed as she sent a fist crashing into his face, causing him to fly back and hit the wall, making a painting fall down and land on his head, along with several thick books. Hinata rushed over to the heap on the floor that was her team mate, but stopped short of him due to the fact that he was already beginning to get back up. 

With a short growl, Naruto yelled, ?Man! What was that for!? You fell asleep while I was out getting ready for an important mission!! It should be me hitting you!?

?I?d like to see you try and do that!? Tsunade shouted back in reply, before noticing the startled girl standing beside Naruto. She calmed herself, and then looked up and smiled. ?Hinata, how are you??

A little taken back by her sudden mood change, Hinata hesitated for a moment, before finally replying, ?I?I?m okay, th?thank you?? 

?Good, good.? She turned to Naruto. ?I take it you?ve both accepted to going on this mission?? Naruto folded his arms and nodded, trying to look serious.

?That?s right.? He turned to look at Hinata, who nodded firmly. This was too important for her to be shy.

Tsunade smiled once more. ?Then it?s settled. You two will be heading off to the Land of Water to meet up with our contact. He lives in?? She stopped and looked inquisitively at Naruto. ?You have told Hinata what the mission includes, haven?t you?? Naruto gave a nervous laugh, and rubbed the back of his head.

?Well, it?s not that I haven?t told her, it?s just? well? um?? He was at a loss for words. Tsunade sighed. This boy made life impossible for her. Addressing Hinata, she quickly filled her in on the details, and reminding Naruto at the same time ? she knew that he probably wasn?t listening to everything she said the first time round?

When she had finished explaining the mission to Hinata, she allowed her a brief moment to think about what she would be agreeing to go through. ?Now, I know you?ve already accepted, but you didn?t know the full details. Now that you do, are you still one hundred percent sure that you?re fine with accepting this mission??


----------



## ZanpaktuSharingan (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG

I am luving what i read so far


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jun 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinata didn?t answer straight away ? she had to seriously think about this. This was certainly not a D-ranked mission like she?d expected it to be. It was definitely going to be the hardest mission she?d been on in her life? if she accepted. She knew how much rescuing Sasuke meant to Naruto? and she didn?t want to be the reason that he couldn?t. But, it wasn?t as if they were picking her as a last resort. She had been chosen out of all the other Genin to accompany him on this mission. They even chose her above Neji, the one who had defeated her in the Chuunin exams. This filled her with both confidence and nerves. On one hand, she had been picked because she had the most useful abilities out of the others, and was therefore the best choice to go on this mission. 

However, on the other hand she was expected to perform well on this mission because she was picked above all of the other Genin. What if she messed up? What if Naruto?s belief in her was misplaced and she just got in the way of him? Surely then Naruto would never feel the same way about her as she does about him?

It was a hard choice indeed. But, like in all other instances, her lack of self-confidence kicked in, and she had to agree to please others. Raising her head up so she was looking Tsunade in the face, she gave her answer.

?I?I?I g?guess I?ll g?go, L?Lady Tsunade?? Naruto gave a cheer and Tsunade clapped her hands, both silencing Naruto and signalling that she had not finished the conversation.

?So be it.? She rummaged around the loose sheets of paper on her desk, until she found what she was looking for. She handed the letter to Naruto, who studied it. It was not long until he passed it to Hinata ? reading had never been his thing. Seeing this, Tsunade decided that telling him would be easier. ?You?ll be meeting the client for the mission in a small town near the west cost of the Land of Water, known as Fushigakure. It?s fairly well hidden away from sight, but Hinata should have no problem finding it.?

?Uh-huh, uh-huh. Are you done yet?? asked a bored Naruto. Tsunade ignored this question and continued.

?Now, the main concern I have about this mission is the amount of time it will take.? Naruto and Hinata both looked at her, confused. Being concerned about time? Just how long was this mission?

?Eh? Why?s that? How long can it possibly take? With my skills and Hinata?s Byakugan, we?ll find the hideout in no time!? Naruto exclaimed. Tsunade was not convinced though.

?Well, the client did not include specific details...? She took a deep breath, preparing for Naruto?s reaction to her announcement, ??but he said that you could be there anywhere between a few months and a few years?? She tensed, waiting for Naruto to kick off, but to her surprise, the boy remained calm. When he realised she was staring at him, he decided to explain his calmness.

? What? You thought I?d be upset?? Naruto laughed. ?Although it sucks pretty bad, being away for that long, it?s not going to stop me going. Rescuing Sasuke is worth the wait.? Tsunade felt a sharp feeling of guilt pierce her in the stomach. Lying to him like this? it was almost unbearable? Noticing this, Naruto decided to ask her what was wrong. ?Eh? What?s the matter??

?Huh? Oh? oh it? it?s nothing?? She sat in silence for a moment before carrying on. ?Now the client has arranged living arrangements for you. I?m afraid it?s not luxury, but it?ll have to do. I assume you?re okay with this?? Naruto nodded firmly. Hinata was a little less confident, but she eventually nodded. ?Then it?s settled. You two are to get ready within the hour, and depart from the main gate. I?ll meet you there with a map showing your destination.?

?Got it! You can count on us, Grandma Tsunade!? Naruto exclaimed, as Hinata and Tsunade laughed. For Hinata, however, this laugh was a fake. Deep down, in the pit of her stomach, she was racked with emotions. She had not been expecting such a long and dangerous mission, and now that she had agreed to it there was no turning back. But what also caught her attention was the fact that she could possibly be spending a few years with Naruto? alone? Just her and the one she admired most. It was almost too much for her body to handle, and, had it not been for the seriousness of the situation, she might?ve passed out. Noticing that this would become more troublesome if much more time was wasted, Tsunade decided to get the two off on the mission as fast as she could.

?Now, you two should get going. This mission won?t do itself!? And with that, Naruto and Hinata went out the door, Hinata giving a small bow of respect as she left, Naruto completely forgetting his manners? as usual. When they were a good distance away from her office, Tsunade let out an even bigger sigh of relief than she had the previous time Naruto left her office. ?If it wasn?t for that boy?s gullibility and that girl?s inability to speak for herself, they might?ve seen through my plan?? She was just about to reach in her drawer to take out yet another bottle of sake when she heard a familiar voice from the window behind her.

?Oh, and what?s there to see through in your plan?? Spinning around in her chair, she saw Naruto?s team leader, Kakashi Hatake, perched on her windowsill with an inquisitive looked in his uncovered eye. ?What have you made him do, Lady Hokage?? Sighing at the inevitability, she decided to tell him the truth.

?How much did you hear?? she asked, wondering if she?d have to explain what the mission entitled. His answer relieved her of that worry.

?Everything. I didn?t get to be a Jounin by knowing only half the facts.? She smirked as his comment, partly from his strange whit but also at the fact that she?d been caught out.

?Listen, you must not, under any circumstances reveal to Naruto the true reason for this mission. This lie is for his own safety, and also the village?s.? She paused to retrieve the bottle out of her drawer and take a sip. ?The truth is, Kakashi, that we did not receive such information from a contact in the Land of Water. In fact, we did not receive any information at all. As far as we know, Orochimaru will never appear in the Land of Water any time soon.?

?Then what was your reason for sending those two so far away for a fake mission?? Kakashi asked. 

?Well, if you recall just after the Third had been assassinated, two members of an organisation came in search of Naruto and the Kyuubi hidden in side of him.? Kakashi grimaced. He didn?t need to be reminded of those two.

?The Akatsuki?? he mumbled. Tsunade nodded. ?But they didn?t seem to want to take Naruto by means of killing others. Surely he?s safe within the village!? Tsunade shook her head.

?That thought crossed my mind too, and I?ve believed it up until recently.? She took a file out from her middle drawer and handed it to Kakashi. It was a report from Jiraiya, a fellow Saanin who was trained alongside Tsunade and Orochimaru by the Third Hokage. ?Since I became the Fifth Hokage, Jiraiya has taken it upon himself to look out for Naruto by keeping track of the Akatsuki?s movements. For months they didn?t seem to have any intent on returning to Konoha and attempting another kidnapping. That was until a few days ago when I received this report.? Kakashi read back over it, and realised where she was going. ?Yes, I see you realise what I mean. His reports state that the Akatsuki have started moving towards our village, the group increasing in members as they get closer. I fear that it will only be a short while until they reach our walls.?

?So you want to get Naruto away from the threat of the Akatsuki?? Tsunade nodded. ?I see? And by sending him away, it will not only protect him, but it will also stop the Akatsuki from attacking the village.? Tsunade raised an eyebrow.

?What do you mean?? She asked.

?Well, think about it. Why would they bother to take the risk and attack a village when their main priority isn?t even there?? Kakashi replied.

?What makes you so positive that they?ll realise this before they reach the village?? Kakashi smiled from underneath his mask.

?News travels fast.? he said. And for some reason, these words stuck with Tsunade for a long while afterwards?


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jun 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



?Aww man?? Naruto moaned as they left the Hokage?s building. ?Looks like we don?t have any time for ramen? Sorry, Hinata.? The two had less than half an hour to get ready for their upcoming mission, so preparations came before food. As Hinata struggled to say ?don?t worry,? Naruto had ran down the street, only slowing down to yell, ?meet ya at the gate!? and stretch an arm up high to wave to her. Before long, her soon-to-be partner had vanished from sight, leaving her with the task of telling her team mates.

?Naruto-kun?? she whispered as she gulped hard. Naruto didn?t have any team mates in Konoha to tell, but she had two. They were her dearest friends, and the thought of upsetting them weighed heavily on her mind. But she only had half an hour to get ready. As much as it pained her to accept it, she knew didn?t have time to worry. With a slow and nervous step, she began her walk towards the training zone where her team mates would be.

As she walked down the now teeming streets of Konoha, a deep sorrow suddenly struck in her heart. She hadn?t thought about it as much, but she realised that it could be years until she sees this village? these people? her friends again. She began to recall all of the fond memories she had of this place ? her graduation from the academy and becoming a Genin. Her first mission with her new team. The ramen shop she went to that night?

But she was acting like she was never going to see Konoha again. It would still be here when her mission was over, and she?d be welcomed back with open arms. And besides, she wouldn?t let them down. She?d come back stronger than ever, and become Chuunin the moment she gets back!

The positive attitude helped ease Hinata?s pain, but the sadness was still there. She knew saying goodbye was never easy, but she didn?t think it would hurt this much?

Wandering in a half daze, she finally made her way to the training area, where her two team mates were resting against one of the tree stumps, Kiba playing with Akamaru and Shino calmly inspecting the numerous insects that crawled along his arm. Hinata stood in the entrance of the field, trying to delay telling them for as long as possible. But that?s not an easy feat when Akamaru?s around, and just as she was beginning to get ready to tell them, he stopped and sniffed the air, before turning his head towards her and yapping. Hinata gasped and put her arms up in front of her, turning her face away from the questioning expressions of her team mates. 

?Hinata? What?s up?? asked Kiba as he rose from his sitting position. Shino followed suit. She stayed in her shy silence and didn?t look up. Kiba raised an eyebrow. Hinata had never been nervous around those two for quite some time, but now she was acting like she did when she first met them. ?Hey, you okay?? Still nothing. Then, Kiba recalled his conversation with Naruto, and how he had been looking for her. ?Hey, this hasn?t got anything to do with that idiot Naruto, has it?? Hinata jumped and looked up at Kiba, before rapidly shaking her head, the small amount of tears that had built up in her eyes being sent into the air.

?What?s wrong?? Shino said in his ever-present calm tone. Hinata?s eyes slowly moved to look at Shino, and then went back to looking at the ground. She was finding it extremely painful to even look at the two in front of her. She never wanted to do anything that would upset them, nor anyone else for that matter. But, she knew that when she told them it could possibly impair their friendship. It was truly selfish of her. She was abandoning her team for possibly years to go on this mission, and she didn?t even have the decency to look them in the eye. She was disgusted with herself. She could feel the tears begin to fall from her eyes and dampen the soil beneath her. She heard Akamaru give a moan of confusion, and before she knew it he was standing where her tears were falling, looking up at her questioningly. She looked up and saw that Kiba had moved closer to her, as had Shino. They truly cared for her, and hated seeing her like this.

?Hinata? Why won?t you tell us what?s wrong? We only want to help.? Kiba?s intentions were good, but help was out of the question. Hinata looked back down and the white-furred creature beneath her, rubbing its head against her leg in an attempt to comfort her. She looked up, choking on her tears, and managed to get out a few words.

?I?I?I?m sorry? but?but? I?? Her tears were now freely flowing down her cheeks. Kiba and Shino couldn?t understand what was making her do this. They knew she easily got depressed, but this was something else. Kiba reached out and put a hand on her shoulder, causing her to gasp. His words felt warm inside her heart.

?Don?t worry Hinata. You can tell us.? his calm voice filled her with the confidence she needed. Kiba was right. Hinata knew her team mates well, and even though they may not like it, she knew that they would still be friends no matter what. Her flow of tears slowed, and she looked up into Kiba?s eyes. He smiled and stepped back, removing his hand from her shoulder. She gulped and forced the tears back down her throat. 

?I?I?I got a m?mission from L?Lady Hokag?Hokage?? Kiba was even more perplexed at Hinata?s strange show of emotions. She got a mission, so what? It?s not like it?s the first time people have been sent on missions with people from other teams.

?Who?s going to accompany you on this mission?? asked Shino curiously. The Fifth hadn?t paired her up with anyone she disliked, had she? That was the only reason for her display of emotions he though. His thoughts were proved wrong by Hinata?s answer.

Forgetting the task at hand for a small moment, her face went from a pale sorrow to a red shyness. ?Well? N?Naruto-kun is going? I m?mean? I?m going with N?Naruto-kun?? Her comrades were relieved from their worries, but were now even more determined to find out what had upset her.

?Naruto? I thought you liked that guy. Why ya so upset then?? Kiba pressured Hinata to answer, but she simply returned to her depressed state of mind. Her team mates were in a very awkward situation. They wanted to try and help their team mate get through an obviously hard time, but they didn?t want to force her into saying anything she didn?t want to.

After a brief moment of silence, Shino thought it better to leave the interrogation for later, give her time to calm down. ?It?s okay, Hinata. You can tell us when you?re ready.? Hinata shot her head up, eyes wide and tears in the corner of them. She didn?t have enough time to tell them ?later,? she had to tell them right here, right now. She opened her mouth, and let the painful words emerge from them.

?This mission? could t?take a f?f?few years t?to finish? I?m sorry? b?but I could be g?gone for a long t?time?? Silence. Her friends stared at her in shock. She was right ? she?d upset them. She fell to her knees. ?I?m so sorry?? she whimpered, and buried her head in her hands, trying to hide her shame from the two in front of her.

?Hinata?? Kiba muttered. Although he hadn?t really thought about it until now, he realised that Hinata had moved into their lives. With her gone, he didn?t think anything would be the same as it had been for so long. No more missions with team Kurenai? No more training sessions trying to boost her self confidence? No more laughs and good times with her? He could see how hard this was on her, and the amount of pain she was going through. He wanted to go over and tell her not to worry, that everything was still okay? but he couldn?t? he wasn?t able to? Something was stopping him. He felt something in the pit of his stomach. He couldn?t recall a time where he?d felt the same way as he did now. This feeling? it hurt? it was like a deep sorrow. He was too full of grief to go over to his comrade and try to make things better?

Fortunately for him, his non-emotion showing partner did it for him. As calm as ever, he extended an arm out to Hinata, gesturing her to rise to her feet. She nervously took it, still ashamed at her selfishness. When she was supporting herself, Shino put his hand back in his pocket, and then spoke. 

?Hinata, it?s your life. You shouldn?t let other?s feelings affect the decisions you make. If you do, you will never reach your goal in life. We?ve been through this.? Hinata stared at him for a while, before once again bursting into tears. This time, they weren?t tears of sorrow? they were tears of joy. The words Shino said had relieved a great amount of doubt weighing on Hinata?s conscience, and all she could do now was express her happiness. Kiba also lost all of his sorrow, and couldn?t help but shed a few tears of happiness. Seeing his comrade with such joy affected him aswell.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Great job great job.. 
I only read half of it but i'll read the other half later..


----------



## -18 (Jun 22, 2008)

awesome, good story!


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jun 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



After they had returned to the matter at hand, Hinata spoke again, this time without any shade of doubt. “So, it’s alright with you if I go?” The others nodded, Kiba adding a smile. “Kiba-kun… Shino-kun…” Akamaru gave a short yap, and everyone aside from Shino laughed. “And you too, Akamaru-kun… Thank you…”

“Don’t mention it.” Kiba tried to brush the compliment aside to avoid all the mushy stuff. “Shouldn’t you be getting ready?” Hinata gasped. She’d spent so much time telling her team mates that she only had ten minutes until she was expected at the gate.

“Oh…I…Um…” Kiba laughed, and Hinata smiled. “Thank you… thank you so much… for everything…” Kiba slightly blushed, but Shino remained emotionless. “I promise that when I return I’ll be stronger.”

“Yeah! You’ll make Chuunin for sure when you get back!” Kiba waved a final goodbye as Hinata turned to walk away. Just as she was about to leave, he added one more thing. “Oh and Hinata,” She turned her head slightly, and Kiba smirked, “good luck with Naruto.” Hinata went bright red. Although Kiba didn’t mean anything by it, he was right. She needed luck to go on this mission with him. She needed all the luck she could get. “Nah I’m just kiddin’. Have fun!” And at that, Hinata turned the corner, and out of sight. Kiba let out a sigh and smiled. He turned to look at Shino who was… he couldn’t believe it. He was smiling aswell! “Ahh so you do have some emotions!” Shino glanced at Kiba, and returned to his normal self. Kiba laughed and looked back at where Hinata had just been standing. He couldn’t wait to see how much progress she’d make in the time she’s on this mission, nor could he wait to show her how much stronger he would get.

“Fit, damn you, FIT!” Yelled Naruto as he frantically tried to stuff his night-cap into his ramen-filled bag. Being used to wearing the same outfit day-in and day-out, he had bought enough instant ramen to last him a week. The trouble was he barely had enough room to fit his night clothes in his bag aswell. Ramen wasn’t especially large, but with the amount Naruto had the bag would barely close. But, with a few large shoves and many fits of rage later, he finally zipped the last part of it up, and swung it onto his back. He turned to look at the picture on his cupboard, and smiled. “I’m coming, Sasuke. Don’t worry!” He gave one final look at his empty house, and then walked out of the door, leaving his old lifestyle behind him and getting ready for a new one that could last him the best part of 2 or 3 years. He stood outside for a few moments, taking one last look at the rooftops of Konoha, before jumping down and making his way towards the village gate.

It wasn’t tough for him to day goodbye – Sakura was out in the Village hidden in the Rock, and Kakashi was nowhere to be seen. The Fifth already knew about the mission, and most of the other Genin were out on other missions. Due to this, he was actually early for a mission for the first time in his life. Hinata, however, was already there with her father. Naruto could hear them talking as he walked around the corner and into view. He stopped and backed up a few feet, so he was concealed by a large green bush rising above the fence. He paused to listen to what was being said. 

“I see… so this mission could take a long period of time. Well, I can’t object to the Hokage’s decision, as much as I’d like to.” Hinata looked down at the ground. “Listen, Hinata. Just… try not to be a hindrance, okay?” Hinata slowly nodded, to afraid to stand up to her father. Naruto, on the other hand, wasn’t. He marched right out of his hiding spot and began to walk over to them, preparing to give him a mouthful when her father turned and faced him. “Ah, so this is the one you’re going to accompany. Naruto Uzumaki… the one who defeated Neji in the Chuunin exams earlier this year.” He smiled. “Naruto, I ask of you, protect my daughter from danger. Don’t let her get in your way, but don’t allow harm to befall her.” Naruto’s rage suddenly disappeared. He began to see why Hiashi was so strict and mean to Hinata. In a twisted way, everything he did was simply to protect her. He smiled and put his thumb up.

“You can count on me, old man!” Hiashi frowned at being called this, but dared not to say anything against the boy because he had accepted his request. 

“Very well then. I shall take my leave.” He turned, and calmly walked away as if he didn’t seem to care at all. He didn’t once look back, but that was expected of him. When he turned the corner, Naruto walked forward a few more steps until he was just in front of Hinata. He looked around for the one person missing, and sighed when he couldn't see her. He folded his arms in frustration.

“Ugh! Grandma Tsunade ain’t here yet! What’s keeping her?” Hinata continued to look at the floor in silence, not in depression but in happiness. Naruto had promised to protect her, and this made her feel as if everything would turn out alright. She had her idol’s word, and she would not be harmed. She didn’t want speech to spoil the moment. 

Naruto, however, saw this as another one of Hinata’s ‘weird’ moments, so he took a few steps back and began to play a game of rock-paper-scissors with a shadow clone he created. It wasn’t long, however, until Tsunade showed up with a calm-looking Kakashi. She was carrying a large rolled up sheet of paper. Kakashi was busy reading the latest edition of make-out paradise, and nearly bumped into Naruto had it not been for him yelling.

“Kakashi-sensei!” Kakashi looked up and saw his energetic young subordinate jumping up and down, waving to him. 

“Oh, hello Naruto.” He turned and greeted Hinata. “Look after Naruto, okay? Don’t let him get into any trouble.” Hinata smiled and nodded, while Naruto yelled and raised his fist at Kakashi. Tsunade coughed, silencing everyone. She took the paper from underneath her arm and spread it out, beckoning for the two ninjas to gather around it. It was a large map of a section of the Land of Water. It wasn’t very detailed, only showing the major towns and villages, but Fushigakure had been marked with a big red ‘X’. It was about 100km away from the west coast, and almost completely surrounded by mountains. 

“This is why the village has been able to survive for such a long time,” Tsunade explained, “it’s practically impossible to find if you’re not looking for it, as it’s naturally hidden from view in almost all directions.” She turned and smiled at Hinata. “But you shouldn’t have any problem finding it, right?” Hinata blushed and slowly nodded. She folded the map back up and handed it to Hinata. “I’m entrusting you with this. Without it, finding the village will be a lot harder, even with your Byakugan.” Hinata nodded and put the map in her almost empty bag. All she had taken with her were her night-clothes, some weaponry and a few bundles of fruits and vegetables. She also brought her money along this time, not wanting to make Naruto pay for anything else unnecessarily.

“Tell Sakura-chan I said goodbye when she gets back, Granny!” Naruto added. Tsunade sighed and nodded, while Kakashi smiled. Hinata remained silent. She knew Naruto would never get over Sakura. Why should he? She was on his team, she was much more beautiful than herself and was a lot stronger, too. At least, that’s what she thought.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Good good.. I likes it..


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jun 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



?Well, I guess this is goodbye?? Everyone fell silent at Tsunade?s words. They hadn?t planned on such a sentimental departure, but it was almost unavoidable. A cold wind blew during this silence, chilling everyone. A small ramen pot was caught in the updraft, and soared high into the sky. Naruto trailed it with his eyes until it landed out of sight. He smiled. For some strange reason, he didn?t feel sad. He didn?t think of this as a ?goodbye,? he thought it more of a ?till we meet again.? Tsunade noticed this, and smiled too, placing a hand on Naruto?s shoulder. ?Good luck, kiddo.? she said, almost forgetting herself that this mission was all just a fake. Naruto put his hands behind his back, as if to say, ?thanks, but I won?t need it.? He turned to Kakashi, and put out his hand. Kakashi sighed, but gave into Naruto?s request and gave him a high-five. Tsunade and Hinata laughed, and Kakashi rolled his eyes. ?Well, you two best be heading off.?

?Yeah.? replied Naruto, with a small hint of sadness. He turned to Hinata, and pulled his backpack?s strap back up his shoulder. ?You ready?? Hinata looked at him and nodded firmly, still going slightly red. He walked to her side and looked at her. She looked back, going a deep red but keeping her gaze fixed on his eyes. They were like a calming pool of crystal-blue, and she felt like she could get lost in them if she stared for long enough. But Naruto stopped this by holding out a fist towards Hinata. She stared at it, and then back up at him. What was he asking her to do? She thought back, although the gesture puzzled her, it was familiar. She?d seen it somewhere before... but where?

Then it hit her. She?d seen Naruto and Sasuke do the same when he was still in the village. Nervously, but proud of her remembrance, Hinata curled her hand into a fist, and lightly punched Naruto?s hand. He smiled, and tuned to face the village gate. Hinata did the same. A bird flew overhead, and landed on the sign saying ?Welcome to Konoha.? Hinata smiled. Soon enough, she?d return to the village like that bird did, and she?ll be stronger than ever? that was a promise, and she wasn?t about to take back her word. That was, after all, her ninja way? their ninja way?

After a brief moment of silence, the two partners took their first steps outside of Konoha. Before they knew it, Tsunade was calling out to them. ?Don?t forget to thank the contact for me!? Naruto suddenly realised that he hadn?t been told their contact?s name. Spinning around, he yelled back.

?Hey! What?s this guy?s name?? Tsunade smiled. It was confidential information. Fushigakure had an extreme desire for security, so all information was not to be said outside of it unless express permission was granted, which was the case for allowing Tsunade to tell the two its whereabouts.

?Just say you?re from Konoha. They?ll understand!? Naruto nodded, and continued walking. Hinata turned and gave one last wave, and Konoha gradually went out of sight. Tsunade looked at Kakashi, who was staring into the distance. She did the same. ?I?m sorry, Naruto, but it had to be done. Just don?t be too mad at me when you get back?? she thought to herself. After a final moment of silence, she began her walk back to her office, while Kakashi decided to visit Gai. He?d received a letter from him, something about showing eachother who had the largest flame of youth inside their bodies. Reluctantly, he proceeded to the training zone where Gai was waiting?

Naruto and Hinata decided to pick up the pace, and they stopped walking. They turned and faced the numerous trees that stood before them. With a deep breath, the two launched themselves into the air, and landed on one of the branches. They looked at eachother and nodded, showing eachother that they had the same intentions. They propelled themselves fiercely to the next branch, and the next, and the next. They were whizzing through the forest at a tremendous speed, eager to get to their destination as quickly as they could?

The mission had begun?


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jun 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Four - And so it Begins...

Speeding through the treetops, paying careful attention to their surroundings, Naruto and Hinata made swift progress towards their destination. Hinata had predicted that it would take them just under a week to get to the Land of Water, and a further day to find the exact location of Fushigakure. This was only an estimation, however, and did not include any hindrances that could befall them on their journey.

It was tough for Hinata to keep up with Naruto. Her team was used to tracking missions, so she usually kept a slow pace. This was the complete opposite though, and she often found herself making careless mistakes, such as stepping on a weak branch and narrowly missing a fall, or misjudging a jump and having to use her hands to reach out and grab it. But so far she had not done anything to get in Naruto?s way, and she wanted to keep it like that.

It had been approximately 5 hours since the two had left Konoha, so they decided to stop for a brief moment to recuperate. They found a small clearing, hidden from sight by several large tree stumps and a large boulder. Using her Byakugan, Hinata found a small crawlspace between a log and a tree stump. The two jumped down and entered their first resting spot. They covered up the small entrance with leaves to mask themselves from any enemies that may pass them.

Inside this shelter was cramped, hot and humid, and Naruto had resorted to undoing his jacket, leaving his upper body bare for Hinata?s eyes to see. She went extremely red at this, and with the added humidity passed out in a flash, with a slight smile on her face. Naruto didn?t take this too seriously, he just assumed that she was sleeping while she had the chance. They?d been out late last night when they ate ramen together, and were up early this morning, so it was only natural for her to want to get some rest. Heck, he did aswell, but he couldn?t. No matter how little the chance, every shinobi was told not to let their guard down unless they were absolutely sure that no harm would befall them. Unzipping his bag, he took out one of the several pots of instant ramen and a flask of cold water. He sighed, looks like he?d have to put up with cold ramen for the next few days. Reluctantly, he slowly poured out half the contents of the flask into the pot in his right hand, and took out a pair of chopsticks from his bag. 

?Itadakimasu.? He whispered, not wanting to wake Hinata, and slowly, almost painfully, ate the ramen. He was overall making a far bigger deal out of his situation then he needed. The ramen still tasted delicious and besides, eating a steaming-hot pot of it wouldn?t be the best idea while they were in such a humid place. The cool water was almost even more refreshing than ramen itself. He paused occasionally to look over at Hinata to make sure she was alright. It was his duty. He?d given his word to protect her, and he vowed to keep it. That had been his way of the ninja for quite some time now, and he wasn?t about to give it up.

He finished off the final pool of soup in the bottom of the pot with a slurp which was louder than he intended, and Hinata slowly awoke from her ?sleep.? She blinked a few times, momentarily forgetting her whereabouts due to grogginess, and then shot up, remembering all that had happened previously. She turned to see Naruto smiling at her, an empty ramen pot in his hand. She had a mild blush on her face after recalling the reason as to why she?d fainted. Fortunately, the ramen had cooled Naruto down, and he was now fully dressed. 

?Sorry, didn?t mean to wake you. You seemed so tired, the way you just fell asleep like that.? A large weight was shifted from Hinata at Naruto?s apology. Luckily for her, he still hadn?t realised that she was prone to fainting around him, and he didn?t make too much of it when she did. 

?It?s o?okay, Naruto-k?kun?? Hinata stuttered. She glanced over at the empty ramen pot that Naruto had now thrown on the floor, and she felt her stomach give a slight growl of hunger. Her face turned even redder with embarrassment, as Naruto stared at where the noise had come from, before turning red himself. It reminded him of how he?d reacted the night before, and mistook his stomach growling for an enemy. Reaching into his bag, he pulled out another of the still plentiful amount of ramen pots, and held it out towards Hinata, who stared at it, then at him, and once again back at it. 

?Want some?? Naruto asked. ?I used up all of my water, so you?ll have to use your own, but I?m fine with sharing my food.? Hinata slowly took the pot from Naruto?s hand, and brought it back to her lap. 

?Th?thank you?? Naruto laughed nervously, he was never the best at taking those sorts of words. Zipping his bag back up, he positioned it underneath his head, and used it as a pillow substitute. Hinata removed a flask from her bag, filled with cold water, and added it to the pot. She then realised that she hadn?t bought any chopsticks to eat with, and fiddled nervously. Naruto turned over to see what the fuss was about, and he noticed that she was eyeing his chopsticks, which were inside the ramen pot on the floor. 

?Wanna use them?? Hinata quickly looked up at him. It was extremely rude to ask to use someone else?s eating equipment, and she couldn?t bring herself to nod. Naruto, on the other hand, didn?t really seem to care if Hinata answered, as he would?ve given them to her anyway. Taking them out of the ramen pot, he washed the ends with the little amount of water he had left and handed them to her. She nervously accepted them, and placed them in the position Naruto had shown her. For a moment, she was tempted to pretend that she?d forgotten how to use them so that Naruto would show her like he did the night before, but she didn?t. She hungrily, yet slow enough to retain her manners, ate the ramen, each bite tasting that much better as it had been offered to her by Naruto. 

As she was finishing it off, Naruto went into a crouching position (which was the height their makeshift shelter allowed) and removed some of the cover they?d added to try and hide their presence. He peered outside. It was still fairly bright, but the sun was just starting to set. Birds were beginning to chirp more frequently, meaning many had returned to their nests to feed their young and protect them for the night. He guessed it must?ve been around five-thirty. They could do a little more travelling for the day, but they?d soon have to find a place to rest. Although he could probably carry on throughout the night, he was unsure about Hinata?s stamina, and considering he could be spending a long time with her, becoming good friends seemed like the most logical aim to try and accomplish on their journey to Fushigakure. He turned to see the girl cleaning the chopsticks she had borrowed from him. He recalled all the times they?d previously met in Konoha, and realised how unnecessarily kind she had been to him every single time. There was the time where she?d given him some medicine after his fight with Kiba in the Chuunin exams. She hadn?t needed to. In fact, it would have made more sense to keep it for herself, but she selflessly gave it up for him. At the time, he didn?t think much of it, but now, when he was actually trying to find the logic behind her actions that day, it didn?t make sense. Why would she do such a thing for someone she barely ever spoke to? Sure, they graduated together, but no other Genin would?ve done the same. 

Shaking the thought from his head, he decided to see if she was ready. ?It?s getting pretty late. You ready for the final part of today?s journey?? Hinata nodded. As much as she?d have liked to, they couldn?t stay in their makeshift shelter forever. Besides, it was pretty uncomfortable not being able to stand. They?d have to find something like a nice cave or a larger concealed area to rest for the?

Hinata felt herself blush. She would be sleeping in the same place as Naruto. Alone. Just the two of them? She was just about to burn up from blushing when she heard Naruto give a shriek. Turning as quick as she could, she saw him crouched over his bag with his hands on his head.

?Damn it! I forgot my futon!? Hinata gave a sharp gasp. She?d remembered hers - how could she forget? She thought anyone would be intelligent enough to remember to bring at least something to sleep on, but there was Naruto, right in front of her, proving her wrong. She smiled. This was one of the things that made her like Naruto so much. In her clan, everything she did, down to eating, was set to a routine. It made her feel as if nothing new would ever happen while she was there. But Naruto was always unpredictable. It was almost a guarantee that no matter what the situation, he?d manage to do something that would surprise you. He looked up, embarrassed, and put a hand behind his head. ?Heh heh, well doesn?t that suck?? Hinata smiled and slowly agreed. They didn?t pursue the matter any further ? travelling came first.

 Naruto was about to leave his empty ramen pot laying on the ground when he saw Hinata picking hers up and putting it into her bag. He didn?t want to offend her by leaving it there, though he was unsure if he would, so he did the same with his. It made sense, too. If any possible enemies came across it, they would know someone had been there. He assumed Hinata had this in mind when she picked hers up ?Man,? he though, ?for her to think that far ahead in time?? He was a little amazed at her sensibility. 

?Byakugan!? Hinata whispered as she activated her extraordinary Kekkei Genkai. The charka veins that allowed charka to flow into her eyes widened, making them visible on her face. The increased charka created an artificial pupil, allowing greater focus to be achieved. Naruto was puzzled by this, but didn?t interrupt her. Somehow, he knew that whatever she was doing was important, and had a reason. Hinata slowly moved her head, scanning her surroundings, until she?d made a complete 360 degree?s spin, twisting her body as she moved. She didn?t really need to move as much as she did ? the Byakugan already had a near-360 degree view anyway, but she wanted to focus on each individual spot. When she had returned her head to where she started, she relaxed and the veins around her eyes receded. She turned to Naruto and smiled.

?I was seeing if there was any d-danger ahead, but it l-looks clear.? Naruto smiled. There she was, looking out for the both of them. His expressions turned serious, and the two nodded at eachother before crawling out of their shelter and out into the open. With a large breath of fresh air and an overly-exaggerated stretch, Naruto jumped up to the branch above him, and Hinata followed. The two were once again speeding through the treetops, focusing on getting as far as possible whilst keeping an eye out for any ideal locations to spend the night.


----------



## SeventhDan (Jun 26, 2008)

*?I got it! You?ve fallen in love, haven?t you?? Hinata?s stomach began to hurt. Had Naruto realised her affection? She was both awaiting and dreading his next sentence. Would he mind? Would he feel the same way? Would he laugh and reject her?

?N?Naruto?Kun?? She could barley speak.

?Heh, I was right! The same thing happened to me aswell.? Hinata was in shock. Was this the moment she?d dreamed of? Would Naruto finally feel the same way as her?

?R?really? Naruto-K?Kun?? Naruto nodded.

?Uh-huh. First time I tasted Ichiraku ramen, I knew I?d love it forever!? Hinata?s heart sank like a stone. She felt like such an idiot. Naruto couldn?t understand what he?d said wrong. ?Wait, you don?t like the ramen then??*

Ugh! You wrote this piece brilliantly! That's him to a tee! Grrrrrr....I got so nerved by this part that I wished the baseball bat of reality would have smacked that stupid blonde idiot right in the kisser!

Well done!


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jun 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



After about an hour and twenty minutes after they left their shelter, Hinata began to feel strange. She began to slow her pace, shifting her gaze constantly from in front of her to slightly behind her. Naruto hadn’t noticed since he’d been in front, but when he turned, expecting to see Hinata close behind, he noticed she was quite far back. 

“Hey! Hinata! What’s the hold-up!?” Hinata’s head shot up. She began to slightly question the boy’s intelligence. She admired him so very much, and that would never change, but it seemed he was somewhat lacking in the brains department. A shinobi was told to never reveal his location to the enemy, and by shouting like he had, she feared that he had done just that.

“W-well, Naruto-kun, I…I think that s…someone’s…” But her sentence was cut short by a loud noise coming from behind them. They turned to see a large object flying towards them at a tremendous speed, cutting through branches as it went. It was a silvery-white colour, and had four identical blades spaced around a small hole in the centre. It was a fuuma shuriken, and it was coming straight for them!

Hinata felt her legs propel her up into the air, and the shuriken simply flew underneath her. She smiled at her easy dodge, but felt uneasy. Something wasn’t right… 

Naruto also dodged it easily by simply jumping to a branch on the right. He laughed. As cool as they were, fuuma shuriken were essentially out-dated tools. They were meant to be used at medium range, not giving the opponent time to react. Whoever their attackers were, they were obviously far inferior to both him and his partner. 

However, his cockiness was misplaced. The shuriken curved in midair, and came back round straight towards Naruto. Hinata gasped. There was no way he would be able to dodge that in time! He might be able to avoid the initial blow, but the branch would surely be sliced off and he’d fall to the ground. And there was absolutely nothing she could do but watch…

The shuriken cut through the branch with a sickening snap. For a moment, Hinata thought it had hit Naruto as he screamed out in horror. Her worries, at least in that case, were put to rest when she didn’t see any sign of harm. Naruto, however, couldn’t stop himself from toppling off of the falling branch, and he began to fall head first towards the ground. It seemed to be in slow motion from Hinata’s point of view – how he helplessly fell through the air – how a figure emerged from the darkness of the forest and sped his way towards Naruto – how he caught him and jumped onto a branch about 30 feet in front of her – and how he pulled out a kunai and held it to her idol’s neck. 

“You really need to learn when to keep your mouth shut, kid.” sneered the man. He was extremely tall and muscular, wearing a sleeveless top to try and show off his enormous biceps and triceps. He was bald and didn’t have any shinobi headband. There was no doubt about it – he was a rouge ninja. Four others dropped from the treetops and landed on the branches around who seemed to be their leader. Each one laughed and looked menacingly at Hinata. Whatever they were going to do to Naruto, they were going to do to her...

And it was all her fault. She had told Naruto that they weren’t in any danger back at their shelter. No… She’d lied to Naruto back at their shelter. If she had been more skilled with her Byakugan he wouldn’t be in such a situation. She felt her legs give way, and she fell to her knees on the branch, tears freely flowing down the side of her face. The five in front of her laughed.

“Aww, look at the poor little girl. She sucks too bad to do anything!” They all continued to laugh at her, and she continued to cry. Everything they were saying was true. She was a terrible ninja – always had been and always will be. She had tried to pretend that she could someday amount to something, but she was just fooling herself. They’d already failed the mission, and it was all her –

“Hey!” Hinata looked up to see the captive boy shouting. “You guys shut up! Hinata’s an excellent ninja! What do you idiots know!?” The man holding Naruto looked at him in anger. 

“That’s it, punk! You need to learn your place!” He raised the kunai slightly away from Naruto’s neck, and then brought it down at a frightening speed. Hinata put her hands over her eyes to try and shield herself from the end of her idol… the one she loved… the one she –

A familiar ‘poof’ reached her ears, and her flow of tears halted for a second. She created a gap between two of her fingers and looked through it. Her heart stopped, and her eyes widened. Where Naruto had once been was instead a small cloud of smoke rising high into the sky. The five in front of her looked severely confused. They looked left and right, but the boy was out of sight. 

“Is that all you’ve got!?” The man who once held Naruto looked up to his left. Somehow the boy had escaped, and was now above them. He reached for a kunai, but stopped when he heard Naruto speak again.

“You sure about that?” This time, the voice was slightly to the right of him. He turned and saw Naruto standing on a tree-branch, arms folded and a smirk on his face. The man completed his action and threw a kunai at a great speed towards the boy, only for it to be countered by another kunai sent flying downwards from above. 

“Come on, old man! You can do better than that!” He couldn’t believe it. There were three of him? All of a sudden, a dozen voices were audible from a multitude of directions, all of them sounding the same. They were hurling all sorts of insults, such as, “Five verses twenty? Hah!” and, “You sure you’re even ninjas?” But they all said the final thing in unison. “If you’re not coming, then we will!”

From all around the rouge ninjas, twenty or so of Naruto’s clones dropped down from the treetops, evenly dividing themselves so it was four clones per ninja. Almost instantly, one was overwhelmed by them. He screamed for help, but was silenced by a kick in the face, followed by a punch in the back of the head from a clone behind him. It was almost comical the way he was tossed back and forth between clone and clone, almost like a game of volley-ninja. He slumped to the ground, unconscious and bruised all over. Two more fell almost straight after, blood on the floor next to them and wounds all over. Naruto had completely caught their attackers off-guard, and they were paying for trying to hurt him.

The fourth ninja cried out, and tried to run. He pushed past two clones and dashed, ready to jump off of his branch and make a hasty escape. He almost made it, but at the last second his path was blocked off by three clones standing upside down on a branch above him.

“Going somewhere?” they jeered as one. The ninja fell backwards onto his behind, and tried to shimmy away from the clones in a mix of fear and nervousness. The clones laughed, and all three nodded. The man turned behind just in time to see a fist being hurtled towards him at an almost impossible speed. It connected hard with the man’s left cheek, causing blood and a few teeth to be sent flying into the air, and himself afterwards. He flew back-first into the side of a tree, jacket getting caught on a sharp branch sticking out of the bark. He hung there, unconscious and defeated.

 All the clones laughed in victory, and turned their attention towards the last one left – their leader. He was still standing in the same place where he held the fake Naruto captive. He got down on his knees, trying to beg for forgiveness. The real Naruto gave a mocking laugh, and dismissed all but four of his twenty clones. They vanished in a puff of smoke. The man looked up just in time to see five Narutos charging towards him. He tried to defend himself by moving his arms up in front of his face, but was far to slow. The first clone there shouted ‘U-’, and punched him hard in the face, causing him to fall backwards. He didn’t hit the floor though, as three more clones slid underneath him, covering the entire area of his back with their feet, chanting ‘-zu-ma-ki!’ as each of their feet connected, sending the man flying high up into the air. The final, and real Naruto jumped off of one of his clone’s back, and leapt higher than his enemy. He did a few mid-air spins to show off, before finally connecting his right foot’s heel with the back of the man’s head, finishing off the move’s name by shouting, ‘Naruto Rendan!’

The man was sent hurtling to the branch at a tremendous speed, crashing head-first into the rough wooden bark. He spluttered a mouthful of blood, before his world turned black. The clones vanished, and Naruto landed directly behind his defeated opponent. He put his left hand on his hip, and brushed his nose with his right. 

“No sweat!”  He put his arms by his sides and jumped over to Hinata’s side. She was still trembling, partly from the shock of what had just happened, and partly from guilt. Naruto smiled and put his hands behind his head. “Shocked at my awesome talent?” He expected Hinata to look up at him and laugh, but what actually happened was far different.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Without warning, Hinata burst into tears, causing Naruto to jump back in surprise and almost loose his footing. What had he done? He had just beaten the crap out of their attackers. He assumed that she’d be happy, not full of sorrow. He knelt down so he was level with her face. “Hinata… What’s wrong…?” The girl in front of him moved her head to look at him. Her large eyes were red with tears, and they stung her painfully. Naruto was hurting inside too. It always pained him to see a friend in tears, and he always felt so helpless when they were. Especially with Hinata. The night before he had Ichiraku as a trump card, but now he had nothing but words to try and comfort her.

“Hinata, don’t worry. Those guys won’t be coming after us again. Everything’s okay now!” Judging by the lack of a change of expression on Hinata’s face, he realised that the enemy threat wasn’t the problem. He racked his brain to try and think of what to say, but he found nothing. He was at a complete loss for words, and didn’t know what to do. He tried to say something… anything… but found that Hinata beat him to it.

“I…I…I’m sorry, N…Naruto-kun…” she was now crying without any restraints. Naruto was really confused. What on earth had happened to make her weep like this? It had to be something pretty bad, judging by the sorrow she expressed in her tears.

“What for? You didn’t do anything wrong!” Hinata shook her head.

“It….it’s all my fault!” She shouted the last few words, taking Naruto by surprise. What was her fault? He was fine, and the enemies were beaten. If anything, it was his fault for not beating them sooner. He put a hand on her shoulder, causing her heart to skip a beat. She choked on her tears, and for a moment was flooded by a sensation of joy, which pushed back her sorrow. This was, however, short-lived, as the sorrow soon flooded back into her system, draining out the joy. However, it was not as strong as it had been previously, and she now felt that she could confess to Naruto what she’d done wrong, and hopefully get him to forgive her. “I…I thought you were g…going to be k…k…killed…”

“Of course not! I told you, I won’t die ‘till I become Hokage!” She looked up at him. She was amazed at how his words could restore her courage so easily. A slight smile appeared on her mouth. But that wasn’t enough for Naruto. He wanted her to bloom a huge grin of joy. He knew exactly what to say now. “Besides, I promised I’d protect you. I’m not going to die on this mission. I give you my word!” That was it for Hinata. She was now fully convinced that no matter what happened, nothing would take her Naruto-kun away from her. He’d be by her side the entire time… alive. Without thinking, almost by instinct, she launched herself at him and wrapped her arms around the top of his back. Naruto blushed slightly at this sudden show of affection, but was extremely happy at the fact that he’d cheered Hinata up. He too, almost instinctively, began to raise his arms up, in attempt to hug her back, when she suddenly pulled away, her face almost on fire. She looked up to see Naruto grinning, rubbing the back of his head and his face slightly red from blushing. 

“S…Sorry…” Naruto shook his head.

“Nah, don’t mention it.” He stood up, and stuck out a hand. She smiled and took it, allowing Naruto to pull her to her feet. When she had dusted herself off, he took the time to tell her how he managed to escape. “I should be thanking you, actually.”

“W…What for…?” Hinata had thought she’d messed up by not spotting them sooner, but apparently she had done the complete opposite.

“Well, if it hadn’t had been for you looking backwards and forwards, I wouldn’t have taken the time to create a shadow-clone decoy.” Naruto smirked in pride. “It was because of you that I managed to… well… live.” Hinata’s eyes grew wide. She couldn’t believe it. If what Naruto had said was true, then… she’d… saved his live…!

She didn’t believe it. He was just saying that to cheer her up. He probably knew about their followers long before she did. Naruto saw a wave of disbelief spread across her face, so he decided that carrying on with his explanation would hopefully change her mind. “You played your part perfectly, too.”

Played her part? What was he on about? She hadn’t done anything except quiver in fear. “B…But you did all the w…work, N…Naruto-kun…” Naruto shook his head, eyes closed.

“Hell no I didn’t! You know when I yelled back there?” Hinata nodded. She’d thought Naruto was being a little stupid for giving his position away. A grin spread across Naruto’s face. “It was all part of my plan. Y’see, that was already a shadow clone, and I didn’t know how long those idiots were gonna keep tailing us, so I decided I’d make them show themselves by shouting like I was some sort of fool.”

“B…But, what did I d…do?” Naruto laughed. That was the best part.

“Ahh man, when you said those lines, I knew my plan had worked perfectly. You see, I wanted you to try and tell me we were being followed. That would’ve definitely got them out into the open and try to get us. They realised you were alerted by their presence, but they didn’t have a clue that I knew aswell! And when you said you thought someone was following us, I knew they’d come after me instead of you.”

A mix of emotions ran into Hinata’s stomach. Naruto really was going to protect her with everything he had. He purposefully put himself in danger to get her out of it. Although feeling slightly guilty at making him do this, she couldn’t help but be overjoyed. He really was an inspiration to her, and she was on the brink of bursting with admiration and joy. A huge smile crept across her face, and she blushed when it did. Naruto’s mouth did the same. He had succeeded in making her happy once again. He knew he rocked. He didn’t even think that Tsunade could’ve handled that better than he had.

Something found its way into Naruto’s stomach. Something familiar yet unfamiliar. It was the feeling he had gotten the night before, when he was trying to sleep. This time, however, it didn’t hurt… it felt great. Whatever it was, it had occurred this time when he saw Hinata smiling like she was now. He did not know what it was or why he liked it so much – he just knew he had to make her smile more often, and experience this… rush of pure bliss.

But now was not the time for idle thought. The fight had stalled their search for the night’s shelter, and the sun was starting to set. They’d got lucky this time, and, as much as it pained Naruto to accept it, stronger enemies would come. Although he could probably take them, he was unsure about Hinata. Putting his promises over his pride, he decided to find shelter and stay out of harm's way for the night.

“Hinata, we need to find somewhere to rest for the night.” He winked, and Hinata blushed. “You think you could lend me a hand?” She nodded, going even redder. Naruto smiled for a moment, before looking serious and turning his head towards the path they were about to follow. He guessed it was around six o’clock, allowing a maximum of one hour to find shelter. It wasn’t long. Heck, it was hardly any time at all, but he knew they could do it. And so, with a deep breath, he pushed himself off of the branch and began his search for a place for a night’s reprieve. 

Hinata stood still, only for a moment, and watched the boy speed off in front of her. She smiled to herself, full of confidence. She activated her Byakugan and joined in searching for a place to rest before continuing on their mission…


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It didn?t take them particularly long. They were coming to a break in the forest, and rocky outcrops were beginning to appear, more frequently as they pressed on. They passed numerous caves to rest in, some in plain view, others hidden away from view. But everyone was either far too big or far too small. That was until they came to the 13th cave they passed. Hinata had spotted it on the other side of what could be best described as a rocky hill, too small to be called a mountain. It was positioned dangerously above a large area below full of trees. This, however, worked to their advantage, as nobody would suspect two Genin to be seeking refuge there. Of all places, a cave above a 200m drop seemed most unlikely. 

It was decently sized ? easily big enough to allow them standing room, but was small enough not to make their voices echo if they spoke. They climbed down the side of the hill, Hinata using her hands and feet, Naruto simply sticking to it with charka, making it look easy. Hinata was amazed at this. She could just about climb up trees, but Naruto was walking on such an un-even surface with almost no effort at all. He truly was a great ninja.

By the time they both got into the cave, the sun was already midway through setting. They took off their bags and put them against the wall. ?Hinata, you think you can mask this place with a genjutsu?? Hinata nodded, and formed a few seals. She wasn?t particularly advanced at genjutsu, but she knew enough to create a strong illusion hiding the entrance from anyone outside of a 20ft radius. They?d simply be unable to see the cave, and would think that the hill just continued up without any holes whatsoever. It wasn?t the best or most powerful illusion, but it would suffice. 

Naruto dropped the firewood he was carrying which he?d picked up after the fight. He placed them down in an ordered fashion ? the type you?d light a fire with. He pulled out a match from his back pocket and lit it. He carefully lowered it, making sure the small fire didn?t extinguish, and placed it on top of one of the logs. It wasn?t long before they had a satisfying fire going in front of them. ?Awesome!? thought Naruto, ?Hot ramen!?

He turned to see what Hinata was up to. She was sitting on the edge of the cave, staring out into the sunset, which illuminated the sky in a reddish colour, with a tint of orange the further away from the sun it got. The sky was almost cloudless, and although it made for a pretty sight, it meant that this night would be particularly cold as there was nothing to keep the heat of the sun inside the atmosphere. He decided to relax, and sat down in a spot next to her, causing her to jump.

?N?Naruto-kun?? she hadn?t expected him to sit so close to her. His eyes looked so beautiful, the red sunlight illuminating them in the most enchanting way. She soon found herself staring uncontrollably at them, lost in their never ending depths. It wasn?t until Naruto noticed and turned to look at her that she realised what she had been doing. She looked away, her blush barley noticeable under the soft red glow of the sun. Naruto smiled and looked back at the sunset, his feet hanging over the edge of the cave, and his body leaning back with his arms outstretched behind him for support.

?The sunset really is beautiful, huh?? Hinata stared at him, eyes wide. She never knew Naruto had such a sensitive side to him. She felt her admiration grow. ?I used to watch it back in Konoha, on my balcony. It cheered me up whenever I was down.? Hinata looked back into the almost magical sunset. It was so romantic, sitting there by her idol?s side, staring out into an almost picture-perfect sunset. Maybe, if Fushigakure is anything like this, she could finally?

She found her self turning redder and redder at her thoughts. Was it possible? Could she actually open herself up to Naruto during the course of this mission? For the first time in her entire life, it looked likely. She had a long time to spend with her Naruto. A long time?alone. Or at least as alone as they?d ever be in a town together, and she felt in that time? she hoped in that time? that he?d finally acknowledge her fully as a ninja, and in turn develop feelings for her. She was almost giddy with the heat she was burning up with as the thought about what the future held for her, and, if it wasn?t for Naruto getting up, she may?ve passed out again.

Naruto gave an enormous yawn, stretching every limb to their full extent, and slowly stood himself up. He was absolutely starving. Walking quickly, almost jogging, he made his way over to his back where the ramen was stored, and took out a pot. He was just about to close his bag when he saw Hinata staring over at him. He figured he should ask her if she wanted some too. ?Hey, fancy some ramen?? 

Hinata smiled. He was so generous, the way he simply offered his food to her without wanting anything in return. ?Y?Yes please?? Naruto beckoned for her to come over. He needed to heat the water using the fire. She ever so slowly made her way over to where he was, and sat down not quite next to him, but near him. She still couldn?t bring herself to get even remotely near him with her own will, but she knew that would change. Naruto handed her the ramen pot and his chopsticks. ?B?But, Naruto-k?kun? these are y?your only pair?? Naruto laughed.

?Nah, don?t worry about it. You can use them. Besides, I usually just drink the ramen out of the cup.? Hinata was a little taken back by the way he simply let her use them, but she accepted and took them from his hand. He poured the cold water into his own pot, and then into hers. They put them down beside the fire, giving them time to heat up.

It was? awkward for both of them. They sat in silence, staring around the room, not knowing what to talk about. Usually, Naruto never stopped talking. He would go on about his dreams to become the Hokage, previous missions, his training with the Pervy sage, Sasuke, Sakura? But, for some reason, he didn?t know what to say. Well, more like he didn?t feel the need to say anything. He felt comfort in the silence, listening to the soft crackle of the fire and the slow bubbling of the ramen and the?

Wait?

Slow bubbling of the ramen??

?The ramen?s ready!? Naruto grabbed the now piping hot pot of ramen and took a large mouthful, before putting the pot down and running around in circles, frantically fanning his mouth in a vain attempt to cool the scalding ramen that he?d carelessly tried to eat.

Hinata had to put her hand over her mouth to stifle a laugh. She didn?t want to find humour at the boy?s misfortune, but something about the way he panted heavily and stuck his ramen-covered tongue out tickled her. Even Naruto couldn?t help but laugh when he?d finally managed to swallow the cooled-down ramen.

?Phew? I gotta stop doing that?? Naruto blew into his pot of ramen, cooling it before he took another sip. It was just how he liked it. He gulped it down, barley having enough time to chew the noodles before another rush of it spilled out into his throat. Hinata was much slower, taking the time to adequately chew each mouthful to avoid any possibility of indigestion. It was how every meal at the Hyuuga clan was ? slow and steady. She?d gotten so used to it that she was almost taken back at Naruto?s? unique style of eating. ?Ahh! That hit the spot!? Naruto sighed. He was pretty tired, especially after running about just a few minutes ago. He laid down in front of the fire and let it warm him up, the cold wind coming in from the cave entrance compromising its warmth. Hinata just sat and ate her ramen, wondering what the night would hold in store?


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 12, 2008)

Hmm.. Great job.. I loved it! +rep


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks ^_^

I'm currently writing chapter five, though I've been slacking 
But I've got past the boring to write parts and am coming up to my first OC yay ^_^

I'll post the rest of chapter 4 up here soon


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 12, 2008)

Sweet. Can't wait!


----------



## mobalglaple (Jul 12, 2008)

good.. Post more ^_^


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



?Holy shit? It?s cold?? Naruto was shivering almost uncontrollably from his lack of cover. The wind didn?t seem to stop pounding his body with wave upon wave of ice-cold air. He was now curled up in a ball, trying to reduce his surface area and evenly distribute his body heat. His efforts were to no avail, as he found his shivering seemed to worsen. His teeth were chattering and his face had turned numb. He had to think of something, otherwise he?d become a human icicle?

He shakily looked over to where Hinata was laying. He felt envious, watching her curled up in her enormous sleeping bag, denying the cold air entry. At that moment, a thought popped up in his mind. Oh god? now things were getting desperate. He was actually thinking of asking Hinata if he could share her bed with her. Seeing her lay in such comfort made him long for warmth even harder, and he was ready to do just about anything to?

No way! He was being stupid. It was just a little bit of wind. Nothing he couldn?t handle, right? He just assumed it was Jiraiya?s personality rubbing off on him? and that was something he feared over Sakura-chan?s punches! He was about to dismiss the thought and think of something else when an extremely long and cold wind took Naruto in its chilling embrace. That was it! He didn?t like resorting to such things, but this was, in his point of view, a matter of life and death. As quickly as his body would let him move, which was at best a slow stagger, he picked himself up and made his nerve-wracking way towards the bundle lying on the opposite cave wall. 

He stood over her for a minute or so, listening to her status of consciousness. Her breathing was light and regulated. Good, she hadn?t quite fallen asleep yet. Slowly, with a sense of embarrassment, he unwrapped his arms from around himself, and crouched down so he was only slightly above her face. She looked so peaceful, her cheeks red from the cold, her features relaxed and mouth slightly ajar. He felt like just watching her could bring him the warmth he needed. Maybe he was wrong. Maybe he was being too drastic. He was probably over-exaggerating. He stood up, keeping his eyes fixated on the half-sleeping face of his partner. He began to turn and walk away when he was given the final push.

A huge gust of wind suddenly erupted into the cave, striking Naruto at full force. The sheer power and chill of it caused him to yell in discomfort. Hinata jerked up immediately, alarmed at the noise of her partner in distress. She relaxed though when she realised he was fine, standing a little bit away from her shivering madly from the?

Hold on? Why was he so close to??

A deep blush appeared under Hinata?s eyes. Had he been watching her? sleep? Why?? She couldn?t get her head round it, but she didn?t really care. The only thing that mattered was the boy of her dreams was only a few feet away from her, standing over where she?d previously been resting. Her heartbeat started to rise, and she could begin too feel her chest pounding. He was about to say something, and it made her tense?

?Damn it! Sorry to? to? ACHOO!? Naruto gave a large sneeze from the cold, before wiping his nose and sniffing. She could tell by the way he eyed the empty space in her bed next to her that he wanted to get away from the cold, and into the warmth. Her blush deepened at her realisation. ?Say? You wouldn?t mind if I? y?know?? He rubbed the back of his head with his one free hand and gave a nervous laugh, through chattering teeth. 

Without thinking for a second, she interpreted the end of his sentence and gave him her answer straight away. ?N?No? I? I wouldn?t m?mind.? She couldn?t believe it. She?d just done something she never thought she?d be able to do, not even in her wildest dreams. She?d actually done something to bring Naruto closer to her. She didn?t know how, but she?d been able to. It was like something inside her mind was willing her to take that step, and she?d listened.

Naruto?s mouth widened into a huge smile. For some reason, he?d been expecting her to say no, or at least be a little reluctant in her answer, but what he?d gotten was his one way ticket to warmth! ?Really? Thanks, Hinata!? Filled with new vigour, he rushed round to the other side of her bed and slowly climbed in, keeping his distance from the curled up figure next to him, trying to avoid any contact which he thought would get him thrown out. It was truly heaven. The cover felt so warm on his painfully cold skin, and a rush of heat enveloped his body, driving away the chills and embracing him in warmth. He let out a huge sigh of relief. ?Goodnight?? 

Hinata didn?t answer. Her face had become so red that even the ghastly winds that constantly pounded it seemed to have no affect on the heat it was giving off. A few minutes ago she was half-asleep in her spacious bed, and now here she was, with the one person in her life that mattered the most sleeping in the same bed as her? barely centimetres apart. This was the stuff dreams were made of. Everything that was her world had become irrelevant, and all that mattered was that she was with the one she loved, alone in the same bed?

Naruto fell asleep almost instantly. Though he was still shivering slightly, the sudden burst of heat had impacted him so strongly that he was almost knocked out by it. It only took the process of closing his eyes for him to fall asleep, and let the world of Hokage-filled fantasies come and take him away from the harshness of the real world.

Hinata felt a toe prod the back of one of her legs. She tensed when it began to twitch, sending spasms of delight up her spine. She could hear Naruto breathing heavily behind her, evident that he was completely out. She was so tempted to turn around and embrace the sleeping boy right beside her, and was barley able to restrain herself from doing so. It was almost as if something had taken over her mind and was making her think of doing all these strange things she?d never normally even consider. Whatever was happening to her, it felt extremely good, and she never wanted it to end. She wanted to just forget about the mission, forget about Konoha, forget about her clan and spend the rest of her life in this same position with this boy right next to her. 

And, as if somehow reading Hinata?s thoughts, Naruto stirred in his sleep and managed to end up completely sideways with one of his legs stretching out across Hinata?s stomach. He stayed like that for a few minutes, but what seemed like hours to Hinata, before rolling back into a new position, this time with his left hand just brushing the end of Hinata?s hair.

He shifted positions countless times during the next hour or so, sometimes going from ordinary sleeping positions to extremely awkward poses. The one which impacted on Hinata the most was when he rolled over to his left, so that his back was pressed up against hers. She could feel his body heat, and the sensation of being in contact with so much of him had caused Hinata to burn up and fall unconscious. Although it was not necessarily what she wanted to happen, it was probably what was best. If she hadn?t have passed out, she may not have gotten any sleep at all. Her dreams were more than satisfying, however, as they placed her in all sorts of situations where she had the courage to reveal her feelings to Naruto. She had been able to go this far, and she now knew that doing such things were not impossible. 

But for the rest of the night, the two slept the deepest they had ever slept before in their entire lives, each in turn protecting the other from the harsh winds that tried to chill them by sharing their body heat unknowingly. Unfortunately for Hinata, if Naruto hadn?t had fallen asleep so quickly, he might?ve finally realised what that feeling was that he seemed to be getting so frequently. Unknown by him, he had begun to develop a strong liking for his new partner, one which rivalled his bonds with Sakura. If this was only the first of countless nights, then it was almost certain that these two young Genin would develop a relationship so strong that only death could impair it?

_Only death?_


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 13, 2008)

Oooo.. Only death?.. 

I want MORE!! Next chappy?!?!


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 13, 2008)

It's being written =)


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 13, 2008)

HURRY PLZ!!..
I'm inpatient.. Can't wait..


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 14, 2008)

Fine fine lol I'll post the first part of chapter 5. But no more 'till I finish it, K? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Chapter Five*

“…And that, Lord Hokage, is how you perform the Chidori.” Kakashi was drenched in sweat after sparring with his former pupil and then being ordered to teach him his signature move. He was surprised; it had taken Sasuke four days to master it, whereas the boy in front of him had learnt to use it within mere minutes.

“Heh, that’ll be the hundredth move I’ve mastered this week!” The Hokage replaced his battle garments with his casual everyday wear. Those who became Hokage were supposed to wear formal robes, but those traditions could go to hell for all he cared. After all, he was the number one ninja in Konoha. Who would argue against him?

“Hmph. No wonder you were able to beat Orochimaru with such ease.” He turned to see a familiar black haired boy squatting on the roof of a nearby house, clad in his customary blue t-shirt and white shorts. 

“Hey Sasuke! What’s up?” Sasuke sighed and jumped down into the private training field the Hokage had been built. It was circular, and had everything you could ever need for training: sandbags, training posts, wooden dummies, kunai targets and also a virtual reality training software that the Hokage had built himself. He was not only the strongest ninja in Konoha – he was also the smartest.

“Your wife told me to get you. Says she has a surprise in store, whatever that could be.” A look of glee swept across the ninja master.

“Sweet! I’m so glad Sakura-chan finally acknowledged me!” Sasuke gave a short laugh, and Kakashi smiled. “Made sense too. Who would pick a weakling like you over a legend like me?” Sasuke’s eyes narrowed, a smirk spreading across his lips.

“Watch it, Naruto. Just because you’re the Hokage doesn’t mean I can’t still kick your ass.” Naruto smirked too, giving one of his ‘yeah right’ looks. Kakashi sighed. Those two were always going at it, from the moment Naruto brought him back.

“Wanna bet? I’ll prove that I’m the best after I go see Sakura-chan. That way you’ll never forget it.” Sasuke nodded in acceptance. It was on.

“But before you go, can you smell that?” Naruto paused and sniffed the air. Something came wafting into his nose, and it was only a matter of seconds before his brain processed it. 

“Eyuck!” Naruto gave an exaggerated gesture of disgust. He could smell the horrible stench of courgettes being cooked on a fire. “Who the hell’s cooking that!?” Sasuke laughed at his obliviousness.

“Better wake up and find out, loser.” Naruto tried to question his best friend, but before he could his vision started to blur. Everything in front of him started to run like wet paint, dripping down, out of his vision, and being consumed by nothingness. He felt the ground start to give way, and one of his feet slipped down into air. He was just about to fall when his mind faded out to white. His friend’s words replayed themselves in his mind. Better wake up and find out? What was he talking about? It wasn’t like he was dreaming or any-

Naruto’s eyes shot open. He could feel that he was lying down in a sleeping bag… a large sleeping bag. For a moment, he thought he’d gone crazy. He was in his private training field one minute and in a bed the next. But realisation spread throughout him like a fire consuming wood, and the memories of the day before came flooding back. Disappointment writhed in his stomach. He thought for a moment that all of his dreams had come true, but it was merely a figment of his imagination. 

He pulled the covers on top of him to the side and sat up. The once freezing cave was now mild and lit up with sunlight, which shone in his eyes so brightly that he had to put an arm up to shield them. He had slept through the entire night and, for the first time since he became a ninja, was able to naturally wake up instead of something dragging him out of his slumber. Because of this he felt full to the brim with energy and was ready for an entire day of travelling towards his destination.

He did notice that the cave was far brighter than it should be – even with the sun shining into it. At least half of it should’ve been shrouded in darkness, but the entire cave was lit up. He turned his head and saw the origin of this light. Sometime before he’d woken up, probably at least an hour judging by the size of it, Hinata had started to light a fire, and now sat down in front of it cooking something that smelt all to familiar to Naruto… courgettes…

He physically twitched at this. He hated every single vegetable and fruit that wasn’t submerged in soup with a passion… although he had yet to try any. He realised that the smell that had woken him up was what Hinata had been cooking. Discarding all of his thoughts, he let out a large yawn and stretched his entire body. His team mate heard this and slowly turned her head to look at him, before directing her eyes to the floor.

“Man, I slept like a log!” Naruto did a backwards roll and jumped to his feet to demonstrate his restored energy, but in doing so landed on the top of the soft sleeping bag and lost his footing, sliding over onto his back with a loud thud followed by an awkward silence, Hinata trying not to look at him to save him any more embarrassment and attempting to hide the smile that was beginning to spread along her mouth.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

Ooo.. Naughty Hinata!! Ahah..


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



After a short sigh, Naruto ? carefully ? picked himself up and stepped off of the bed and onto the rock floor of the cave. He didn?t have any sandals on, but the floor was surprisingly warm where it had been heated by the sun. He gave a silent word of gratitude to the sun before noticing that Hinata was still looking at the floor.

?Oh yeah? I never thanked her for?? his cheeks reddened slightly at the memory of the night before. If it hadn?t had been for the desperation of the situation, he would?ve never dreamt of doing such an? inappropriate thing. But he was always more of a ?do-first-ask-questions-later? type of person, so he hadn?t really thought of what he was doing until now. He made a sheepish smile and rubbed the back of his head, looking over at his generous, not to mention extremely awesome, team mate. If it had have been anyone else they would?ve refused him without hesitation, but he realised that he could almost always count on her. ?Oh uh, thanks for? y?know??

?Oh?no p?problem?? Hinata didn?t think he needed to thank her. In fact, she thought that him being confident enough to even ask her was thanks enough. She thought that because he actually asked for such an? inappropriate thing of her, maybe he finally thought of her as someone he could trust? as a friend?

Her heart literally jumped at this thought. Naruto-kun was? was her friend! He?d finally accepted her into those whom he cared for and trusted! She could feel her face literally steaming with heat, but she didn?t care. She was so caught up in her achievement that she hadn?t realised Naruto had moved on and was now getting dressed back into his normal clothes. Of course, she knew that she was making a far bigger deal out of this than it actually was, and she was probably thinking about it too much. He wasn?t the best at judging what was deemed right and what was deemed wrong in social situations, and probably hadn?t realised exactly what he?d been asking of her last night?

 She quickly abandoned that train of thought. She always turned everything positive that happened to her into something negative whenever she thought about it too much. She decided to just focus on something else and have the ever-present satisfaction in the back of her mind knowing that she?d made a friend.

She glanced up to see Naruto cupping his stomach with his left hand and looking down at it in discomfort. How could she have been so rude? Offering some food to him hadn?t even crossed her mind, even after he?d offered her his ramen so generously. She turned to see the small breakfast she?d prepared, originally for herself? It wasn?t much, and she knew she wasn?t the best cook, but it was the very least she could do to repay Naruto?s seemingly limitless kindness.

?Um? Naruto-kun?? Naruto turned his head to look at his partner with an inquisitive gaze, and Hinata found herself automatically pushing her two index fingers together and looking away in anxiety. She always had to rely on this almost characteristic action whenever she felt uneasy in a conversation, as it allowed her to focus on something else aside from her nervousness. The only exception was when she spoke to her father. Anything but a perfect posture would be deemed disrespectful from her, and would usually result in an ice cold stare from him and a feeling of disappointment in her gut. But she did it so frequently in other situations that it had become almost a reflex action, or a habit of hers that she found almost impossible to avoid.

Naruto raised an eyebrow. She?d called his name, probably to ask him something, but was now focusing on something completely different. He thought back to all the times he?d had a conversation with her, if you could call it that, and realised that she?d done something similar every time. He was surprised he hadn?t realised it until now. He decided to forget about it. Whatever the cause was, it seemed personal, and he didn?t want to force her to tell him while they were on a tight schedule? 

He?d save that for later?

?Hinata?? The girl didn?t shift her gaze from the floor. She found it easier not to look at him when she spoke, as she had something else to concentrate on. She didn?t like having to avert her focus on Naruto every time she wanted to have a conversation with him, but it was all she was able to do at the moment. She had a long time ahead of her to work on that, and with a bit of luck she hoped she could change that? and a lot more. 

Naruto was just about to call out her name again when she spoke. ?Um, I was? I mean? Are you? hungry?? Naruto went to say that he wasn?t to try and save himself the embarrassment of admitting his hunger ? and avoid having to try any vegetables ? when his stomach gave a long, hunger-filled growl, answering for him. He laughed nervously and scratched the back of his head, while Hinata forced herself to complete her offer. ?Um, would you like to? to share some of? my food??

Naruto was in a tricky situation? well, in his mind anyway. On one hand he desperately didn?t want to try any sort of ?healthy? food as long as he had his sense of taste. There was something about them that just made him want to heave. On the other hand, he knew that refusing his partner?s offer would undoubtedly cause her to lose her self-confidence. If there was one thing he?d learnt so far on this mission, it was that Hinata seemed to look to him as a source of confidence and determination. He didn?t know why, but he assumed that he must just ?give off? these feelings as he had so much of them.

With a great amount of reluctance, he answered nervously. ?S?Sure? I?d love to? heh?? Hinata smiled and nodded, taking great pleasure in his acceptance. She turned to check on the food she?d been cooking. Fortunately, they were just about ready. She enjoyed cooking for others ? it gave her a sense of usefulness. She thought that if she could at least give someone pleasure in eating the meals she prepared, she?d earn some respect. Her clan never complimented her in the meals she made for them though. They merely ate it without a word, not even glancing over at her with a look of thankfulness. Because of that she didn?t have much faith in her ability to cook. Her team-mates praised her whenever she had meals made for them, but she just figured they were trying not to hurt her feelings. Nobody had ever taught her how to cook. She just had what they call a ?knack? for it. She carefully pulled out one of the salad plates she?d brought with her, and placed the largest courgette on Naruto?s plate, along with several other vegetables she?d prepared earlier. It was common courtesy to refuse oneself the bigger portion, though she was mainly doing it to avoid being selfish.

?H?Here. I hope you l?like it?? Those words just made it harder for Naruto. He shakily accepted the food from Hinata, putting on the best smile he could. He held the large green thing up against his eyes. So this was a courgette... He?d smelled them before, and recognised their scent ? they were Sakura-chan?s favourite ? but he?d never actually seen one. He?d made sure he was promptly out of the area whenever his team-mate pulled one out. He stared at it for a moment, realising that he had absolutely no idea as to how he was meant to eat it. Going with his gut instinct, he broke it down the middle and decided to eat half of it in one go, to get it over with. 

He gulped and felt a drop of sweat trickle down the side of his face. He couldn?t turn back now ? he had to eat it. How would the villagers feel if the future Hokage had been beaten by a courgette? He slowly opened his mouth, closing his eyes and trying to pretend he was just going to eat a short and fat ramen noodle. He moved the vegetable into his mouth and, preparing for hell, bit into it?

?and was greeted with heaven.

Naruto?s eyes shot open in shock as the flavourful sensation spread along his tongue, giving his sense of taste a huge jolt. He looked down at the other half of the vegetable, almost in awe. How could something he?d loathed for so long taste so great? He took a bite of the second half, and was greeted with the same rush of flavour as he had experienced with the first. He was breathing rapidly now, a huge grin on his face and a small amount of drool dripping from the corner of his mouth. He looked up at Hinata, who had been looking at him hopefully but turned her gaze away when he looked at her. ?H?How are they, Naruto-kun??? 

Naruto paused for a moment and gathered himself. He?d been in the same state he was 
the first time he tried ramen ? a world of pure bliss. He rubbed the saliva from the corner of his mouth and gave a short laugh of disbelief. ?I hate to admit it, but this thing is even better than ramen! You sure you just cooked this vegetable on its own?? Hinata gasped, a small blush finding its way onto her cheeks. Better than ramen? Did he really mean that? 

?Um? well? I added a f-few spices and herbs?? 

?Wow! You?re such an amazing cook, Hinata!? Even she couldn?t help but smile. The one she admired most had just complimented her, even called her amazing. She never expected this sort of reaction, in fact, she?d half expected him to dislike it and call her rubbish. She didn?t know why ? Naruto-kun would never do such a thing ? but she just had such a lack of self confidence that she just assumed he?d hate it. She watched him carefully taste and savour the other vegetables she?d given him, blushing whenever he voiced his delight with a childish ?mmm!?


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 21, 2008)

Aww.. Sooo cute..


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When he finished clearing his plate, Naruto laid down and patted his stomach, giving off a sigh of delight. He looked up at Hinata and gave her a huge grin, which she, in turn, was first a little taken back by, but then smiled back at him. ?Phew? Where?d you learn to cook like that??

The thing was, she hadn?t. Hinata had never ?learnt? anything other than fighting, which she wasn?t very good at. She was just asked to cook for the members of the Hyuuga main branch one day without any warning. Her father had called together a meeting discussing something about a boy and the dangers of him becoming a ninja. They never mentioned the boy?s name, but they kept referring to him as ?it?, showing their obvious disliking towards him. It was quite funny actually, as the day he called this meeting was the day Hinata graduated from the academy to become a Genin. But there weren?t any celebrations waiting for her at the Hyuuga manor, just a nod from her father and then this sudden order for her to cook for the best part of twenty people. She didn?t have time to prepare or even learn the basics of cooking, she just had to go with her instincts and make them a meal, which she found surprisingly simple. It was a bit like running one of the many obstacle courses she had to do at the academy: the finish line was the end product, and all the different obstacles were the different stages of cooking ? she just had to complete each stage to advance. They weren?t particularly difficult, either. She just read the instructions from the recipe book and the rest seemed to do itself. 

Gradually, she became more and more confident in her ability to cook, especially when the kinder, less pride-obsessed branch members complimented her on it, of whom were more often than not women, mostly mothers. Her father had always stated that the branch family members were of less importance than the main family, but Hinata began to prefer them over the main family, even though she?d never admit such a thing. Eventually, she began making her own additions to the meals she made for the branch members, such as adding in spices or tweaking the recipe slightly. She knew the reason why she cooked for them, and it did sadden her. Normally, the main  family had as little to do with the branch family as they could, but her father made her showcase her skill as a cook to try and mask her failure as a Kunoichi.

But that was back when she was the heir to the Hyuuga clan.

Now, her father had basically abandoned her as a daughter. He treated her more as a subordinate rather than his own flesh and blood. Not as a loved subordinate either, but more of a disappointing one that he was reluctant to have. She still lived in the Hyuuga manor and trained with him, but other than that she was free to do what she wanted while her father focused on his ?true? daughter and the new heir to the Hyuuga clan ? Hanabi.

?Eh, Hinata?? 

?Oh, s-sorry, Naruto-kun. I? I was never taught how to c-cook. I g-guess I just learnt it myself.? Hinata didn?t want to make it seem like she was bragging, but she couldn?t help but try and get as much out of this small achievement as she could.

?Wow?? Naruto?s expression brightened at his sudden realisation. For him, this mission just got a whole lot better, as he knew his stomach would be satisfied by his new partner?s awesome cooking skills. His sudden change, however, didn?t go unnoticed.

?Naruto-kun??? asked a slightly confused Hinata. Naruto just gave her one of his huge smiles.

?We are so buying some more of those courgette things when we get to Fushigakure!?

_____________________________________________________________

For the next five days, the two Genin?s journey was almost uninterrupted. Their days became almost routine ? they?d travel non-stop until one of them felt the need to stop, which was almost always Hinata. As hard as she tried, she could never match the stamina juggernaut that was her team-mate. When they went to rest, they?d make a makeshift shelter, which could vary between resting inside the small shelter underneath a partially uprooted tree to a genjutsu-masked cave. They?d take turns sharing their food, though Hinata?s handiwork never went without praise from Naruto. She began to realise she quite liked pleasing him. After all, it was the least she could do to repay him for being the source of her self-determination for all these years.

After learning that nights in the Land of Fire could be fiercely cold the hard way, Naruto fashioned himself a temporary sleeping-bag made from the hide of a grizzly bear he?d secretly taken down. He didn?t like killing things, it was what made him a different being to the beast that was inside of him, but desperate times often called for desperate measures, and so, after washing the hide several times over in a nearby lake, he spent the nights separate from Hinata, not wanting to intrude on her privacy anymore than he had. This wasn?t necessarily what Hinata, and to a certain extent Naruto, wanted, but she was yet again unable to voice her own opinion and instead just nodded her head and hid her disappointment. Hinata and, although he didn?t actually realise it at the time, Naruto actually felt secure when they spent the night in the same bed. They felt safe, knowing that their partner was right next to them and could protect them if the need had arisen. Sleeping separate, although the two were never far apart, gave them both, Hinata more in most cases, a sense of vulnerability. It seemed stupid but, in that one night, Hinata had grown more attached to Naruto than she had in all the years spent watching him. She didn?t quite know why ? whether it was that fact that he had vowed to protect her, or whether it was just that he was so close to her ? but all of her fears about the mission? her clan? they all seemed to disappear whenever she was with him. 

Naruto was beginning to become quite fond of Hinata aswell. He found it strangely comforting to be able to share his dreams with someone who actually listened to him. He?d told countless people about his dream to become the Hokage countless times, but every one of them, although they may not have shown it, paid little attention when he did. It wasn?t as if they didn?t believe that he could become the Hokage, it was just that they were sick of hearing it.

Hinata was different, though. No matter what he told her, or how many times he repeated himself, she never once showed any sign of a lack of interest. She would sit for hours listening to him talk about all sorts of dreams and goals. She didn?t talk much herself, but Naruto was just happy to finally have someone to share his dreams with. Besides, he wasn?t in too much of a hurry to learn everything about her. He had years to do that.

But still, Naruto was still completely oblivious about Hinata?s feelings towards him? or his feeling towards her for that matter. He still didn?t have any clue as to why she continuously blushed the majority of the time he looked at her, nor as to why she seemed to hesitate and stutter whenever she spoke to him. In the end, he guessed it was due to the way she was brought up. Hyuugas were never sociable people, and for the majority of her early childhood Hinata was stuck inside her training grounds learning whatever the hell it was called that their clan did. The d?you-ken or something. That was the only reason that he never even knew she existed until they went to the academy, when she was finally allowed to be with others her own age. 

They never slept as long as they had the first night for the rest of their journey, their nights usually consisting of six to seven hours sleep. And, on their sixth day of travelling, they arrived at the east borders of the Land of Fire, and found their penultimate destination ? The Fire-Water shipping service.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 21, 2008)

Aww.. So cute.. pek
I hate Hinata's dad!! Asshole!!

When will they both realize they like each other?


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm not sure, but it probably won't be for another couple of chapters. But don't worry, this fic is a NaruHina fic above everything else, so there'll be plenty of fluff =]


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 21, 2008)

That's great!! Can't wait!! pek


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They had been travelling on rocky plains and mountains for a day now, and there didnt seem to be any end to the multitude of sky scraping mounts that protruded from the ground. It didnt help that they were extremely high up, either, as the air was a constant chill, adding to the already continuous exhaustion these two Genin faced. Hinata thought that they must be nearing the borders of the Fire Country. Theyd been travelling for the best part of six days, and if their estimations were correct, theyd be nearing the channel linking their country and the Water Country.

As she was thinking this, the amount of rocky mounts seemed to lessen and disperse, until they were able to see the blue horizon they hadnt realised theyd begun to miss.
At this sight, Naruto burst into a full sprint, eager to see if their journey was coming to a close. He came to a sudden stop when he realised that there was a extremely long slope leading downwards, and the magnificence of the vast ocean that rested behind it.

Overjoyed at this sight, he turned around and jumped up and down, waving his arms over his head. HINATA! COME QUICK! Hinata heard the joy in his words, and ran to where he was standing, only to share his emotions.

We weve made it! Thats the ocean! Hinata barely had time to finish her sentence when Naruto, so caught up in the moment, grabbed her by the hand and ran full-pelt down the slope, leaving Hinata in a mix of blushing and shock. 

As they neared the bottom of the slope, they noticed a large brown hut and a pier next to it, with several large wooden ships docked at the side. The sign on the hut read Fire-Water shipping services  Why paddle to the Water when you can Fire to it on a ship? The both rolled their eyes at the terrible pun.

Naruto pushed open the door of the hut to reveal a large single room, with wooden boards for the walls and a desk at the far end. On the sides were many chairs, half of them filled with people, mostly merchants of some sort. They all eyed the Genin as they entered, making them feel slightly uncomfortable. Hinata found herself subconsciously moving closer to Naruto for added comfort. They walked along the beige-coloured mat and stood in front of the counter, seeing a tall man peer down at them. He was wearing a white shirt with a blue apron over the top, his lower body obscured from view. He had a wide face and a large nose, but it looked welcoming, which was a great relief from all the angry stares theyd been getting. Smiling, he spoke.

Welcome kids. My names Ryoku, and this is Fire-Water shipping services! How can I help you today? Judging by the slight lack of enthusiasm in his voice, Hinata assumed that he wasnt particularly fond of his job.

We need to get over to the Land of Water. You got any boats leaving soon? Ryoku smiled at Narutos reply. Whether the smile was genuine or not was another question.

Why youre in luck boy! We got one leaving in five minutes. he chuckled as Naruto turned to Hinata with a huge grin. Perhaps he did enjoy his job when he had customers like them.

Great! Can we go on that one? The man nodded.

Sure! Its free for kids. I trust you have your border passes with you? Hinata had had hers prepared for quick access since the beginning of the mission, and quickly took it out. Ryoku examined it for a moment, before nodding and handing it back to her. He turned to see Naruto rummaging through his bag, frantically trying to find it. 

Damn it I know its here somewhere Hinata felt worry overcome her. What if hed forgotten it? Then hed have to swim over to the Land of Water, which could take days. That was if he even made it. She was so full of concern that she barely even noticed him pulling it out of his bag, causing several ramen pots to scatter over the floor. Even after six days of travelling he still had food left to spare. At least he was well prepared in that aspect

As Ryoku checked over it, Naruto picked up the ramen pots hed dropped, leering at the merchants who began to laugh a little at him. They were quickly silenced by a sharp glance by the manager. 

Everything seems to be in order. You two might wanna think about getting onto that ship, or youre gonna miss it. Hinata bowed to the man while Naruto, once again, left with barely a word of thanks. As they were about to leave the door, Ryoku shouted back to them one last time. Its at dock five, okay!? Hinata turned and nodded, then quickly removed herself from the room, away from the strange glares of its inhabitants. When they were gone, his expressions changed from a grin to a slight frown of worry. It was a shame that they had arrived at this time. Five minutes later and they wouldve had to wait for another ship. Too bad they were ninjas, too. Someone on that ship would be having some fun at their expense shortly. He only hoped that neither of them were idiotic enough to accept a fight from total strangers

____________________________________________________________

Wow look at the size of this thing! Naruto was beside himself with amazement. Hed been on small boats before, but hed never even seen a ship, let alone on as big as this. It could easily fit several thousand people on and still have enough room for a ramen shop. Its huge, isnt it Hinata?

Hinata wasnt quite as surprised as Naruto, but she was still fairly amazed. Judging by the size of the vessel, its main purpose was most likely a cargo ship used to import and export trading good to and from the two countries. Y-Yeah, it is very magnificent. Those werent the words Naruto wouldve exactly chosen, but it was true. How this hunk of wood managed to float was a feat in itself. They stepped up to one of the two boarding ramps and showed their tickets to the guard beside it. He smiled and welcomed them on board. Naruto ran up the ramp as fast as he could, his childish excitement taking over. Hinata just let out a small giggle and walked after him.

The actual inside of the boat wasnt very attractive at all. There wasnt any attempt at decorating the walls, it was just plain wood. The same went for the floor  there werent even any carpets. There were few chairs, all of them occupied by whoever was lucky enough to get there first. There wasnt even a bathroom. This ship was mainly for trading goods, and the few passengers who went along had to get by with the bare essentials, in this case just a ship.

After a rather disappointing interior, Naruto decided that spending the duration of the trip on the deck might be the best idea. The inside was stuffy and had a horrible odour to it, most likely coming from the mass of sweaty merchants that were occupying it.

Hey, Hinata, you wanna go up to the deck? Hinata nodded. Anywhere was better than in here. They walked past the crowd of men standing around an occupied chair, waiting for the opportunity to snag it for themselves, and pushed open the wooden door leading onto the plain wooden deck. It was a much better sight than the inside however, due to the fact that it was outside. There werent many clouds in the sky that day, so the sea was a deep blue colour. The soft sound of waves hitting the bottom of the boat was calming, and the two of them began to relax. Naruto headed off to the end of the deck, and Hinata followed. He crossed his arms and leaned on the railings, looking out into the ocean. The Land of Water wasnt visible yet, but he knew that his journey was coming to a close.

In a f-few hours well be there Hinata felt strangely sad at this realisation. Shed come to like being alone with Naruto, and didnt really like the thought of being back in a town with other people. Of course, it had to be done. This wasnt meant to be an opportunity for a relationship  its still a mission and they have to do it. But what she wouldnt have given for a few more days alone with him

Yeah And then we can find Sasuke She looked up to see Naruto staring off into the distance, absorbed in thought. He had a smile on his face, and the wind made his hair sway. Everything about him seemed so admirable, and she couldnt help but notice how good he looked in the soft breeze. A voice to the side of them cut her off from her fantasy-educed blushing.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 22, 2008)

Aww.. cute cute..
Good job!! pek


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You?re ninjas, aren?t you.? It wasn?t a question, it was a statement. Turning, they saw a boy, roughly the same age as them, staring out into the ocean. He had black hair that came down to the base of his neck, and covered his entire forehead. He wore a white jacket that was nearly zipped up completely, leaving the small undone part to fan out like a collar. He wore plain black trousers with a weapons pouch on the side of his left leg and blue sandals. Whoever he was, he looked like a fighter. The boy turned his head, and the two realised that he had completely black eyes, similar to Rock Lee?s, but not quite as big.

?Yeah, so?? Naruto didn?t like the look of this guy. There was something about him that caused alert inside him. Hinata felt the same way, and was instinctively moving behind Naruto. The boy just smiled.

?My name is Kyosuke of the Chounouryoku family. I travel on this boat seeking opponents to test my skills against.? Kyosuke let out a mocking laugh. ?So far, I?ve been utterly disappointed. These so-called ninjas have proved to be nothing more than common townsfolk with headbands.? Naruto let out an almost inaudible growl. He hated people like this ? who criticised others for being weaker than they are. He smirked.

?Then I guess today?s your lucky day, ?cause you?re gonna see what real ninjas are like!? Kyosuke narrowed his eyes at Naruto.

?If ?real ninjas? fight anything like they act, then I should find this most amusing.? Naruto?s smirk grew even bigger. This kid didn?t know what he?d just gotten himself in to. He may be a Genin, but he still knows how to whoop stuck-up bastards? asses.

?N-Naruto-kun? I?? Hinata wanted to try and avoid any unnecessary conflicts before they reached Fushigakure, but Naruto?s competitive nature didn?t share her views.

?Don?t worry, Hinata. I?ll be fine.? Kyosuke let out yet another mocking laugh.

?I can assure you that your confidence is severely misplaced. When I?m done with you, re-taking the Genin exam might prove useful.? Naruto?s eyes widened slightly. How did this guy know that he was a Genin? Shaking the thought from his head, he walked into the centre of the deck, preparing for battle. Kyosuke did the same, and stood opposite him, a confident look on his face. Hinata stood on the sidelines, sick with worry. She never liked seeing someone so close to her get into a fight with a complete stranger.

?Ready?? Kyosuke asked. Naruto grinned.

?I was born ready.? Naruto brought his hands up to his chest and placed them in the familiar crossed-shape seal. As he did, Kyosuke pulled out four shuriken from his leg pouch and threw them in a wide spread at Naruto. ?Kage bunshin no jutsu!? Three shadow clones appeared at either side of Naruto, but their lives were short. The real Naruto was able to jump and dodge the shuriken that was intended to hit him, but just as his clones were coming to grips with their surroundings they each received a shuriken to the skull and vanished. Kyosuke had barely moved, and shouldn?t have been able to predict Naruto?s move when he?d never seen him fight before, but somehow he had.

?I must say you?re the first Genin I?ve even seen who?s been able to create shadow clones. Too bad they won?t work against me.? Naruto sneered at the remark. This Kyosuke was starting to piss him off. Forgetting all he learnt in the academy, as he did with most battles, he recklessly charged at his opponent, hoping his taijutsu would pull through for him. Kyosuke just smirked. Naruto pulled back his arm and sent it flying towards his opponent?s face, only to see him lean to the left and send his elbow crashing into his stomach. Naruto flew backwards, but managed to flip and land on his feet. ?Are you really that stupid? When did a frontal attack like _that_ ever win you any battles?? Kyosuke laughed.

?Shut up! Just because you got a lucky hit on me doesn?t mean you?re stronger!? Naruto did the seal for his kage bunshin no jutsu, and was relieved to see his opponent remain standing. In an instant, Naruto clones swarmed the deck, their numbers totalling at around sixty. They all shouted at the motionless Kyosuke. ?What?s wrong? Too scared to move?? Five of the clones charged at the boy, three aiming to take out his legs while the other two focused on either side of his upper body. As they approached, Kyosuke still didn?t move. If it hadn?t have been for his cockiness, Naruto would?ve realised something was wrong. But it was too late. As the three clones slid with their legs outstretched, and the other two jumped at Kyosuke?s sides, the boy jumped into the air, avoiding the legs of the clones. He then shot his elbows out, hitting the two clones in the face and causing them to vanish. Before the remaining three clones had time to react, he removed another three shuriken from his leg pouch and, spinning rapidly, sent them flying at his assailants, defeating them in a cloud of smoke.

Not one to take defeat as an option, the remaining clones swarmed their opponent in a series of punches and kicks. Kyosuke simply weaved in and out of the many limbs that came flying at him, causing a large majority of the clones to strike and defeat each other. That was when the real Naruto stepped in, sending a furious roundhouse kick towards the head of his opponent after he dodged a punch from one of the clones. Naruto smirked. Kyosuke couldn?t even see the leg that was speeding towards the side of his face, let alone do anything about it. Naruto was just about to strike his target when his leg was caught and stopped in midair. He looked up to see Kyosuke, still facing away, holding onto the ankle of the leg Naruto had attempted to hit him with with one hand. How did he know? He couldn?t see him, and should?ve been too preoccupied with fighting the clones to notice.

?You?re pathetic. Hardly worth my time.? Kyosuke used his other hand to get a firmer grip on Naruto?s ankle, and then sent him flying over his head, into a group of clones, which in turn were destroyed. The clones did soften his fall slightly, but Naruto?s back felt like it had been slammed into the side of a sheet of metal at fifty miles an hour. 

?N-Naruto-kun! Above you!? Naruto had just enough time to register what Hinata had shouted at him when Kyosuke?s knee was sent crashing into Naruto?s stomach, sending a mouthful of blood to be coughed up by the poor Genin. His opponent then pushed himself in the opposite direction with his hands, hitting two charging clones in the face with his feet, and then propelling himself off of their faces into a small clearing, where he proceeded to spin on his heels and destroy every clone around him in an array of punches. 

As Kyosuke was dealing with the final dozen clones, Naruto shakily rose to his feet. Damn it! That shouldn?t have hurt so much! Wiping the blood from the side of his mouth, he decided it was time to end this fight. Summoning one clone, he held out his hand and began pouring chakra into his palm, allowing his clone to shape it for him. He was going to use the rasengan and finish this asshole off. Charging as the last two clones fell, he pushed his ball of chakra out in front of him, with a shout of ?Rasengan!? 

His attack never found its target, as he was side-stepped, leaving his ball of chakra to strike the air in which his opponent used to occupy. Barely an instant after, he found an elbow being sent into his face at a high speed, causing him to cry out in pain and be sent flying back quite a distance, landing heavily on his back and breaking a few of the wooden planks that made up the deck.

?Naruto-kun!? Hinata rushed to her team-mates side to find him barely conscious. How could this boy have beaten him so badly? She looked up to see an unharmed Kyosuke staring at the boy with a smirk. He let out a short mocking laugh.

?Just as I thought. Did you really think you had any chance against me? Honestly, it was almost pitiful watching you fail so miserably.? He retrieved his shuriken from the floor and put them back in his pouch. ?You?ll never rescue your friend if you fight like that.?

Hinata?s eyes widened in shock, as did Naruto?s. ?H-Hey? how do you? ngh? know about that??? It was painful for him to speak, but he had to know how this guy seemed to know everything he was thinking? like-

?Like I can read your mind?? Naruto gave a short gasp. That was what he was about to say? Kyosuke smiled evilly, sending a chill down Naruto?s spine. Hinata couldn?t understand what was going on. This boy had answered Naruto-kun?s question with another question, completely irrelevant to the subject. She wanted to ask about what was going on, but seeing Naruto-kun be beaten so heavily had shaken her to the very core, and she knew it would be impossible for her to speak. So instead, she activated her Byakugan to see if that gave her any clues.

What she saw threw her out of her speechlessness?

?N-Naruto-kun! He?s sending chakra into your mind!? Naruto was still in shock, and was barely able to comprehend what Hinata had just told him. Kyosuke turned his back on them.

?It was foolish of you to challenge me. Before this battle began, I knew all about you and you didn?t know anything about me.? He began to walk away. ?I suggest you seriously reconsider your tactics in future battles. After all ? how is one supposed to protect his village, his people, when he can?t protect himself?? And just like that, the enigma that was Kyosuke Chounouryoku had disappeared from sight, leaving a heavily sore and depressed Naruto with a worried and shocked Hinata at his side.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 22, 2008)

What an ass!! I hate that dude!!


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Neither of the two spoke much for a long time after that. Naruto healed extremely quickly ? much faster than any non-medic-nin should be able to ? and stood in silence at the edge of the boat, depression in his eyes and no trace whatsoever of his usual vigour. This worried Hinata even more than when he had been nearly knocked unconscious. It wasn?t an uncommon sight to see someone beaten heavily in a fight - she knew that better than anyone ? but seeing someone usually so full of life act like he was half dead on his feet was something she couldn?t bare. She didn?t know how, but she wanted to do whatever she could to try and cheer him up. And so, with an audible gulp, not that Naruto would?ve noticed, she walked over to him.

?Um? H-how? how are you feeling?? Damn it! It was a stupid question, and Naruto didn?t even grace it with a reply. It was pretty damn obvious that he wasn?t doing well at all. Frustrated at herself, she pushed herself on to say something else. ?Um? I? I think he was using s-some sort of Kekkei Genkai to r-read your mind?? Naruto turned his head to look at her, and she saw the depression-filled anger that burned in his eyes.

?Well no? Like that wasn?t obvious?? Hinata gasped and took a step back. Naruto shut his eyes, inwardly cursing himself. He didn?t mean to upset her, it just sort of? came out on its own. ?Sorry? I didn?t mean that? I just?? He sighed. In truth, he didn?t know what he intended to say. That fight had just shaken him up so much that he wasn?t himself anymore. It was as if someone had read all of his goals and dreams like they were some sort of chapters in a book, and one by one took them apart and showed him where he?d gone wrong. Hinata knew not to be offended by his sarcastic tone. She could tell that he didn?t mean it.

?I-it?s okay?? 

?No it?s not?? Hinata was even more shocked than she had been previously. Not okay? What?s happened to him?? Naruto fully turned so he was facing Hinata and, for once, she didn?t look away. This was too important to let silly traits come into play. Naruto looked down at the ground, and Hinata noticed him clench his fists. Whatever it was, it had really affected him.

?N-Naruto?kun?? He stayed in silence, slightly shaking, but from what emotion she was unsure of. She was just about to try and pry him to speak when he decided to.

?That guy? he?? Naruto sighed, a drop of blood falling from his fists. He had been clenching them that hard but his mind was so occupied that it hadn?t even registered the pain he should?ve been feeling. He looked up at Hinata, his face expressionless. Whatever emotion he was portraying ? sorrow, fear, anger, hate ? she couldn?t tell. Naruto shut his eyes slowly, not showing any pain. ?I couldn?t even protect myself from him? he was right??

?B-But?? Naruto?s eyes shot open, looking right into hers, in turn cutting off her sentence.

?What if? what if he?d gone after you and you weren?t able to beat him either? What kind of ninja would that have made me out to be!?? He shouted that last part louder than he intended, though he didn?t seem to realise. Hinata winced at the volume in his voice. This definitely wasn?t the normal side of Naruto she saw. Apparently, when the sake of his own nindo became involved he was extremely serious about what he did. It was, after all, his entire ninja way. If he couldn?t live up to that then? what could he live up to?

?B-But he d-didn?t?? Naruto shook his head.

?That?s not the point. I made you a promise, yet I came so close to breaking it just now?? Hinata, although concerned about his sorrow, couldn?t help but find a little comfort in the care he showed him his words. Just to having come close to breaking one of his promises had had such an effect on him? and it was all for her. But it wasn?t true. He didn?t have the Byakugan, so it was no doubt he couldn?t see the error behind his assumptions.

?T-That?s not true!? Hinata?s voice seemed to shock Naruto slightly out of his state of emotion. Not true? If it was anything it was bare fact. He?d practically failed his own nindo? how could it not be true.

?Hinata? please? don?t try to cheer me up like that. I know when I?ve done wrong and-?

?But you haven?t, Naruto-kun!? She was shaking her head, trying to get him to realise just how wrong he was. ?Y-You didn?t see it, but Kyosuke was almost out of chakra when he beat you! He hid his fatigue effectively, but ap-parrently he uses up a lot of chakra when he uses his K-Kekkei Genkai.? Naruto?s features seemed to brighten in a mixture of realisation and disbelief. It hadn?t really seemed like the weird kid he was fighting had even broken a sweat, but he doubted Hinata would lie to him. She was one of the most honest people he knew.

?Are? Are you sure?? Naruto had been snapped out of his state of depression, his usual aura of excitement returning and filling the air around him. Hinata sensed this and smiled. She?d been the one to restore his happiness, not the other way round. She calmly nodded, barely restraining the pride she felt inside. Naruto let out the breath he hadn?t realised he was holding. Barely a minute ago he was torn up at almost betraying his nindo, yet here he was now, brimming with joy at the realisation that he?d once again managed to abide by it. ?Man? that creep really had me worried.? He let out a short laugh. ?If I ever see him again I?ll make sure to pay him back for it, right Hinata?? Hinata smiled and nodded, her lack of confidence temporarily restored by the one person who seemed to give off an endless supply. ?But seriously, a Kekkei Genkai that allows you to read minds?? Truth be told, Naruto was very impressed at seeing such an ability. He had been severely pissed off at losing to the guy when he thought he got his ass whooped, but now that he knew Kyosuke barely won he thought of his defeat as more of a challenge to overcome rather than a limit to his powers. He would meet that kid again, he swore on it. Besides, there must be some weakness to that skill of his?


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 24, 2008)

Aww.. Hinata's so sweet..


----------



## NaruHina Boy35 (Jul 25, 2008)

NICE STORY I WANNA SEE MORE


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



?Naruto-kun, there?s the Land of Water!? Hinata?s voice brought Naruto out of his thoughts and turned his attention to the land on the horizon, continuously coming closer and closer towards them. Their journey was almost at an end. They?d almost reached their destination? The hidden town of Fushigakure.

?Alright! We?re almost there!? Naruto shouted, pumping a fist into the air proving to Hinata that his mind was once again in its usual state. As he did, one of the ships crew emerged from the interior and came out onto the deck. Noticing the boy?s dirty clothes and several broken planks of wood, he decided to keep his announcement short.

?We?ll be arriving in the Land of Water shortly, so could you please make your way towards the exit of the ship with your belongings.? He turned and briskly made his way back into the interior. Naruto turned to pick up his bag, but noticed Hinata had already done so. With a slight blush on her cheeks she handed it to him.

?Thanks Hinata!? He smiled and took the bag from her, putting it on his shoulders and letting it rest on his back which was long since healed. ?Not only for that, but for cheering me up.? He rubbed the back of his head when Hinata turned away, blushing deeply. He guessed she was unused to compliments, and he was tempted to save her any embarrassment by leaving it at that when he noticed the slight smile she was wearing. It made him smile too. He loved making people happy, but for some reason he especially liked making her happy. As to why - he hadn?t a clue, but that wouldn?t stop him from carrying on. ?First the Chuunin exams, now this? Man, you sure know how to make people feel better!?

Hinata?s eyes widened, her heart literally overflowing with joy. She didn?t receive praise often, so she was always impacted heavily whenever it was given to her. But for Naruto to give her praise? it was almost too much for her. Her idol, the one person she admired over everything else in the entire world was complimenting her. She looked up at his beaming face, his grin like ecstasy to her. Oh what she wouldn?t give to be the reason he smiled like that everyday of his life. She?d had a sample of what it was like, and she wanted more. 

But there was always a limit to a person?s confidence, and unfortunately for Hinata that limit was still set too low. She?d never be able to express her feeling towards him. She?d hoped, she?d dreamed that she?d be able to build up the courage to confess to him, and she?d been hoping that this mission would be the perfect opportunity to, but she was getting ahead of herself. She?d been trying for years, ever since she laid eyes on him, but had never been anywhere near successful. She?d even had two and a half years without him to try and gain the courage to tell him when he came back, but all she could do was faint when she saw him. 

Naruto saw her smile begin to fade, and confusion momentarily took over. If there was one thing he truly didn?t have a clue about, it was the workings of a girl?s mind. He wouldn?t have this. She deserved better than to be ridiculed by her clan, which was what he assumed was causing her to lose her smile. He decided that one more thing should keep her happy for a while. ?I reckon that if we?re relying on your Byakugan, we can make it to this ?hidden? town before sunset. Granny said that it?d be hard to find, but I think you?ll spot it in no time.? He saw the determination flare in her eyes and the smile reappear on her mouth. Damn I?m a genius! Taking the lead, Naruto made his way to the exit of the boat, Hinata following close behind. 

_Naruto has faith in me? I won?t let him down!_ Hinata?s determination had skyrocketed beyond anything she?d previously experienced. Every other time Naruto had given her self-confidence, it?d been for her sake. This time, however, he was actually putting his faith in her for their sake. He believed that she could accomplish this task without any problems, and was relying on her. There was no question about it ? she wouldn?t disappoint him.

?Thank you for choosing Fire-Water shipping services, we hope you enjoyed your trip. Don?t forget to tell your friends and colleagues about us!? People were being hurried off of the ship so that the cargo crew could remove the various merchandise and packages that the ships stored. Bringing only their backpacks, Naruto and Hinata didn?t have to wait around for very long, while others would be there for the best part of an hour for their goods to be removed from the cargo holds. They quickly moved off of the premises into the west forest, travelling in the general direction of their location from what they remembered. When the found a secluded section hidden from anyone not looking for it, they jumped down from the branches and Hinata removed the map from her backpack. Unrolling it, the two of them memorized the direction they needed to travel in. Fortunately, Tsunade had added the location of the shipping service they had used on the map, so they had a good idea of where they were in relation to their previous and next destination.

?You ready, Hinata?? Hinata nodded, taking one last look at the map. The information was vague, but if Naruto-kun believed in her then she could find it. ?Okay, let?s go!? Naruto jumped up into one of the branches of a tall redwood tree. The Land of Water, contrary to many beliefs, was actually very densely populated with plant life, due to the more than plentiful supply of rain it received. Due to this, forests there were similar to rainforests in terms of humidity levels. The west part of the country wasn?t quite as plant-filled as the other areas, so there were often large gaps between trees, lowering the levels of heat. This was good for the two Genin, as the lack of humidity made their journey a lot easier, and allowed Hinata?s Byakugan to focus more clearly as the particles in the air didn?t have the added energy heat gave them, which caused an obstruction to the otherwise all-seeing Kekkei Genkai. 

The map Tsunade supplied the two with showed that the forest thinned out, and was replaced with mountains. Given their current situation, it seemed impossible as the forest didn?t show any signs of stopping. But, as always, the Hokage?s information proved yet again to be nothing but the best, and the forest began to become less and less dense until it disappeared altogether. Replacing it was a large area of grey rocky outcrops, some barely bigger than Naruto, others putting the Hokage stone faces to shame. What struck the two as most odd, well, mainly Hinata with her Byakugan to aid her, was that there didn?t seem to be any life whatsoever. It was as if not a single plant grew in this place, and no-one other than themselves were out there.

?You sure this is the right place?? Naruto wasn?t at all convinced that this place even had a house built in it, let alone a whole town. 

?The map pointed out this area as the general location, and our surroundings suit the description that the Fifth gave us.? In truth, Hinata was beginning to doubt the possibility that their destination was in this mountainous area, but the Hokage wouldn?t have given them false information. Naruto sighed.

?Well you?re a tracking specialist, so I guess I can?t complain.? Naruto hated trying to find stuff that was hidden on purpose ? it was just so damn boring. Plus he was starving. He hadn?t eaten since breakfast, and the ramen in his backpack seemed to be taunting him with every step he took. When they finally found the stupid town he?d treat himself to a nice big meal and a whole litre of milk. That was his idea of heaven at the moment, and no amount of mountains were going to keep him from it.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 25, 2008)

Hehe.. Naruto's always thinking about food..


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Suddenly, a small blue light was picked up by Hinata?s all-seeing eyes. She focused on them, and was relieved when she saw the familiar coils of a chakra system. ?Naruto-kun.? Naruto turned his head to Hinata, seeing her focusing on something in the distance. He jumped at this.

?Hinata, you found something!?? Hinata nodded, too focused to notice the boy beside her bounding with relief. ?Haha! Awesome! Nothing can hide from you, eh?? Hinata?s cheeks turned slightly red as she nodded in the least boastful way as she could. She lead them towards her sighting, but soon found herself staring up at a huge mountain, easily twice the size of any others they?d come across so far. She stopped, looking around the base of it for some sort of hidden entrance that would allow them into the possible location of Fushigakure. Naruto stopped too at the sight of the colossus of a mountain that stood before him. He didn?t quite get what was going on, but something told him that he?d have to wait longer than he thought for that ramen? _Damn it?_
______________________________________________________

After about ten minutes of slow walking, Hinata spotted a hazed patch of rock near the base of the mountain. Upon further inspection, it was revealed to have a small amount of chakra running through it. There was no doubt about it ? she?d spotted a genjutsu, and an advanced one at that. For her only to be able to spot it at this range was truly remarkable. Normally she could notice a genjutsu from any distance if she focused on it, but she had to be this up close to make it out. If the town?s security was anything like their ability at illusion, getting in would be difficult. 

?Naruto-kun, I think I see an entranceway on the base of that mountain, left of our position. It?s masked with a genjutsu, but I?m pretty sure that-? Her sentence was cut short by a hand grabbing her wrist. Not wanting to deny his stomach food any longer, he raced towards the mountain, pulling a stunned Hinata with him. She just went with it, liking the contact between them. She noticed that speaking to him had gotten easier since the boat trip, and the stutter that was almost always present seemed to be occurring less and less often. Any physical contact still made her blush like an immature child, but that was something she could work on. As of now, finding a way into the town was top priority.

?Okay, now where?d you say that entrance was?? They?d reached the base of the mountain, which seemed a hell of a lot larger up close, and Hinata was scanning it with her Byakugan. She noticed the blue light she?d seen earlier, and was relieved to find out that she?d been right about them being chakra coils. It only took her a minute longer to find the genjutsu-covered entrance that she?d spotted. She led Naruto over to it, and on further inspection found out that it wasn?t harmful at all. It was merely a powerful illusion, pumped full of chakra. ?Uh, you sure this is an illusion? Looks pretty real to m- WHOA!? Naruto had placed his hand on the ?rock? to lean against it, but instead of being greeted by solid stone he fell straight through and into a dark tunnel. Hinata giggled and stepped inside aswell, deactivating her Byakugan when she realised that the tunnel had automatic lights that flared into life in the presence of a human. ?Ouch? damn genjutsu hiding the tunnel and making? me fall through and?? Naruto?s mumbles became inaudible as he picked himself up from the floor. He stared ahead at the lighted tunnel, which seemed to go on forever. It was under a huge mountain though, so it was only reasonable. He turned to see Hinata begin to walk down it. Since when did she get so confident? After realising that he?d just been standing there staring after her, he quickly caught up to her and they walked through the tunnel for several minutes in silence until they caught sight of the entrance. Naruto, more determined than ever at abiding by his nindo, took the lead, ready to protect Hinata from any danger, keeping his promise.

The guard was instantly aware of their presence, and span towards them, holding a large spear out in front of him. ?Who goes there?? Naruto took a step forward and then did something Hinata didn?t expect. He bowed.

?I am Uzumaki Naruto of Konoha. This is my partner Hyuuga Hinata. Lady Hokage sent us on a mission to you town.? From previous experience, Naruto knew to bow if he wanted to get into a village as easily as possible. He learnt that the hard way on his travels with Jiraiya. The guard hesitated for a moment, but relaxed and put his spear by his side. 

?Your Konoha forehead protectors offer some truth to your statement, and I cannot sense the usage of a henge either. But I still need further evidence to fully believe your claim.? Naruto inwardly sighed. He hated uptight places like these. He turned to Hinata, but realised she had the same idea in mind, as she?d already removed the map from her backpack which bared the seal of the Hokage. She handed it to the guard, who studied it momentarily, before he smiled and handed it back to her. He adopted a complete change of personality after he was sure they were the right people. ?Sorry about that, town policy. You are cleared to enter.? The guard did a few hand seals, before ending with the ram seal. The air behind him rippled, and then slowly a large wooden gate appeared. Naruto and Hinata stood in awe at the powerful genjutsu that hid this town, as a guard jumped down from the walls above the door. 

?Kahame, what is the meaning of dispelling the genjutsu?? Kahame smiled and tilted his head to the two Genin. 

?These are the Konoha shinobi we requested, Uzumaki Naruto and Hyuuga Hinata. They?ve proven their identities fully enough, and I have cleared them to enter.? The other guard nodded and jumped back up onto the walls. A moment later, the sound of the gates unlocking was heard, and they slowly opened. Naruto and Hinata stepped forward, eager to get inside. Kahame smiled. ?Welcome to Fushigakure.?


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 27, 2008)

Ooo.. They're finally there..

Hinata should just kiss him already..


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 27, 2008)

In due time =P
By the way, I'm going away for two weeks tomorrow, so there won't be any updates for a while


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 27, 2008)

Aww.. that sucks..


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Aug 16, 2008)

Lol, sorry for the delay but I'm back =]. I've only just started chapter 6, but I'll post what I've done so far.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Six

The term ?variety? is both smiled and frowned upon by people of the world. Some find it pleasing, and dislike living their lives the same way day in and day out, being bound to the same scenery for months on end. Others prefer to live a routine life, knowing what they?ll be doing each day and being used to their surroundings. It was just as well that these two Genin happened to have a liking to this term, as they were about to see a place which could be used as its definition.

?Wha? Wha??? Naruto?s speechlessness spoke a thousand words. The boy who could hold the world record for being the most talkative person in any situation had his work cut out for him.

If someone was told of a town hidden in the middle of a group of mountains, they?d expect the village to share the traits of its surroundings. After all, how green could a village in the middle of a mountainous area be?

According to Fushigakure ? as green as it wanted to be.

The instant the two stepped inside the gates, they felt like they?d been transported into another world. Gone were the endless bounds of rocks and boulders. Gone were the mountains that seemed to have limitless height. Gone were the dull shades of grey and brown that swept the area, never shedding any glimpse of life.

?Surprised? Heh, everyone always is.? Kahame was having a great time at the expense of their new guests. The looks on their faces as they took in the impossible scenery was as priceless as everyone else?s first impressions of Fushigakure.

?But? the mountains? the rocks?? Naruto turned to Kahame. ?Where are they??

?What? Is a little bit of plant life that much of a shock?? Kahame laughed. He never got tired of peoples? confusion. 

?Well? no? but I mean? a place like that,? Naruto gestured towards the town, ?in a place like this,? he gestured towards the outside of the gates, ?just doesn?t make any sense.?

Kahame chuckled in response. ?Since when has anything in this world ever made sense? Not even we know how our town is the way it is, it just? is!?

Beyond the gates were numerous houses and shops, training areas, leisure services, and political buildings ? the essentials one would expect of a town. Except rivalling the numerous buildings were the many plants that were situated around the town. Trees, bushes, flowers, patches of grass, wheat fields, farms, hedges ? you name it, the town had it. Not something a ?hidden town? should have, especially considering its whereabouts.

?Some say this was a gift from the Gods,? Kahame continued, ?others say our town is blessed with spiritual chakra, aiding in the bringing of life. The real truth has been lost in time. But what we do know is this?? Kahame paused, adding to the tension. Naruto and Hinata looked at him, waiting for his revelation. They would?ve been on the edge of their seats had they?ve been sitting down. Kahame decided to stop torturing the two teens and get on with the story. ?This town has been protected for many years.?

?Protected?? Naruto saw the powerful genjutsus that masked the town?s presence, but he assumed that they were the work of powerful illusionists.

?These illusions? they?re not man-made. Nobody knows where they came from, when they came about or how they work. Over the years our people have learnt to control the genjutsu, if only partially, allowing us to essentially turn them on or off. We still don?t have any ideas as to how we could go about removing them, but that is, for the moment, unnecessary. They have protected us, and will continue to do so.? Naruto just stared blankly at the man, as if he?d been speaking in a different language. Some of it had made sense, but the entire idea of a ?natural-genjutsu? seemed impossible.

?But? surely something must be causing them.? This time it was Hinata who spoke up.

?Logically, yes, there must be an origin that created the illusions. Who or what that origin is, however, has remained a mystery for as long as this town has been inhabited. There are no files on record containing any information whatsoever on the possible origins, only on the illusions themselves.? Kahame suddenly remembered why these two shinobi were here. He decided to move the conversation along. ?But enough with boring old myths, you need to go and meet your client.? He took a step in front of them. ?Follow me, I?ll show you where to go.? With that, he began to walk down the road, which was just a simple dirt floor, similar to Konoha?s. Slightly disappointed at the sudden end to the tale, Naruto and Hinata followed the man, becoming increasingly aware of their fatigue. It had been a long day, and even with Naruto?s extraordinary level of stamina, after going through a beating like he had, a cup of ramen followed by a nice long snooze seemed very appealing to him.


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 16, 2008)

Great chappy!!  Can't wait to read the rest of it..!!


----------



## NaruHina Boy35 (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah post more asap ^_^


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Aug 17, 2008)

Also, if anyone could beta-read my chapters for me, that'd be awesome. I'm my only editor, which doesn't really work out well


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 17, 2008)

Killin_Frenzy said:


> Also, if anyone could beta-read my chapters for me, that'd be awesome. I'm my only editor, which doesn't really work out well


I can help if you need it!! 

I'm a pretty good editor..


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Aug 17, 2008)

Really? Thanks, it'd be a big help. I tend to write and never check over my work ^_^'
How should I send you the chapters?


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 17, 2008)

Killin_Frenzy said:


> Really? Thanks, it'd be a big help. I tend to write and never check over my work ^_^'
> How should I send you the chapters?


 
Yess. It's not a problem.. 

People usually send them to me by PM..


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok, got it. I'll send you chapter 6 when I finish it.
Thanks again =]


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 17, 2008)

Killin_Frenzy said:


> Ok, got it. I'll send you chapter 6 when I finish it.
> Thanks again =]


Alright, sounds good!! 

Anytime..


----------



## mobalglaple (Aug 18, 2008)

shes a good editor ^_^... SHe edits my fanfic ( though i havent posed a chapter in a very long time.) u can see the difference. Lawl. my fanfic is You're My Sunshine.... Her resume resides there.


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 18, 2008)

mobalglaple said:


> shes a good editor ^_^... SHe edits my fanfic ( though i havent posed a chapter in a very long time.) u can see the difference. Lawl. my fanfic is You're My Sunshine.... Her resume resides there.


Thanks!! pek

I also edit two others too.. 
I'll be waiting for both of your chapters..


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 20, 2008)

Great                    job.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Aug 29, 2008)

Although it's un-edited, I'm just gonna post a tiny bit more of chapter six, seeing as how it's been a while since I updated =]

Besides, chapter six is probably my favourite chapter so far 


*Spoiler*: __ 



As far as first impressions go, both Naruto and Hinata were fairly impressed with the town of Fushigakure. It wasn’t particularly busy, which is what’s to be expected of a hidden town, but the residents seemed to get along very well, and every shop was open for business, with their merchandise on show without any fear of thieves. The town also had its fair share of manors, presumably for the noble families that lived there. There was also a ramen stand, much to Naruto’s delight, and a market place that sold all sorts of fruits and vegetables. Hinata was happy at this – it meant she’d be able to cook for Naruto again and hopefully he’d enjoy the meals she’d make.

After turning down a road which seemed to be a residential area, Kahame led them to a fairly large house at the end of the road. It was three stories high and had a large back yard. The outside walls were painted white and the roof was a dark red colour.

“I believe this is where you’ll be staying for the duration of the mission.” Kahame noticed the small backpacks they were carrying and laughed. “You’ll need to stop by a clothes shop, too. I’m afraid she won’t have any spare clothes for you two.” With that, he vanished in the normal ninja way – a puff of smoke – leaving Naruto and Hinata outside the house on their own.

“…You think we should like, knock or something?” Naruto thought the answer was fairly obvious, but he wasn’t sure if it would be classed as rude or something like that. He didn’t want to get Hinata into trouble.

“I… I guess so…” Hinata said in reply.

Relieved that it was okay, Naruto walked up to the front door, which was large and brown, presumably made of some fine wood as it seemed to reflect the light. He was about to knock when he noticed a small button to the side of the door. He examined it for a moment. He’d never seen something like this next to a door. Without thinking, he pressed it, and jumped back when he heard a loud buzzing noise.

“What the hell was that!?” Hinata didn’t have time to answer as she heard footsteps coming from inside the house. They heard the door unlock, and it creaked open to reveal a young woman, possibly in her mid to late twenties, standing in the doorway. She had long black hair tied in a pony tail which ran down her back. She was wearing a light blue jacket with a light blue vest underneath, dark blue shorts which went just past her knees and was bare foot. She smiled a warm smile.

“Hi there.” was all the woman said. Seeing as she didn’t, Naruto took it upon himself to introduce Hinata and himself.

“Hi lady! I’m Uzumaki Naruto, and this is my partner, Hyuuga Hinata.”

“Nice to meet you.” Hinata said sweetly.

“We’re the two Konoha ninjas this town asked for!”

“Straight to the point I see.” The woman laughed. “I’m Michiko Karei, the one who asked for your help.” Of course, Karei knew that the mission was a fake. It had actually been Tsunade that asked her to look after the boy. She was owed a favour, after all. Karei simply had to play along and pretend that the mission was real. “I see you’re early.”

“You bet! Hinata found this place in no time! Right?” Naruto’s pride put Hinata on the spot, and she struggled for words.

“Well…I… It was well h-hidden…” She didn’t want to make a bad impression by offending the town. Karei just smiled.

“Well you certainly seem like a promising pair, but standing outside isn’t going to get anything done. Come in, you’ve still got to see where you’ll be staying for a long time.”

“Thank you, Karei-sama.” Hinata said, retaining her ever-present politeness.

“Please, don’t be so formal. Just Karei is fine.” Hinata nodded. Karei smiled and stepped back into the house, followed by Naruto and Hinata. She laughed and turned to face the two Genin. “Welcome to my humble abode!” If it wasn’t for the laugh that followed her sentence, Naruto and Hinata would’ve thought the woman was mad.

The house wasn’t necessarily in poor condition – it was actually very well kept – but pronouncing it ‘humble’ was going a bit too far. The front door opened into a fairly long hallway, with stairs on the left and several doors to the right. At the end of the hallway was the door that led to the surprisingly large garden. The floor was mostly bare, save a few short rugs laid down in various locations. The most notable aspect about Karei’s house, however, was that the vast majority of the interior was a shade of blue. There were blue walls, blue rugs, blue doors, blue plant pots, blue picture frames… Naruto’s curiosity was certainly piqued. The only other person he knew who had a colour obsession was Gai… _Oh god, don’t let this lady be like Gai_… He was just about to question her on this strange obsession when he was interrupted.

“Over here is the living room.” Karei pointed towards the first blue door. “That’s what I like to call a designated relaxation area. Under no circumstances is there to be any form of training carried out behind that door.” She smiled just to show her two guests that she was just trying to lighten the mood. “With the amount of work you shinobi do a break once in a while wouldn’t hurt. There’s a TV and a nice, comfy couch where you can rest and watch a couple of movies.” She looked over at Hinata. “Any preferred genres?” Karei was obviously stating that question at Hinata rather than at Naruto, but that went straight past the dense teen.

“Action!” he blurted out. Karei rolled her eyes. _The boy doesn’t have much in the way of manners… she thought. Guess I’ll have to help him out there._

“Well, that could be a problem. I don’t really have anything besides chick-flicks.” She gave a nervous laugh. “I guess I’m a sap for those kinds of things.” It was true, that was about the only genre she had, save a few comedies. She did live on her own, after all, and didn’t have many male visitors. Well, besides Kahame, of course. _…Wait, I’ll bet he’s got something that suits the kid’s taste._ “But you could probably see Kahame for those sorts of things. I’m sure he’ll have something you’d like to watch.” She saw Naruto’s expression brighten, and realised just how easy it was to get him excited. That could either work to her advantage… or be disastrous…


----------



## NaruHina Boy35 (Aug 30, 2008)

nice chapter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KisameDaFish (Aug 30, 2008)

Cant Wait For More!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Aug 30, 2008)

Woo! Chappie six is edited and up! Credit goes to Sophie-Surenei for the editing 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shaking the thought from her head, she went back to her original intention. ?You don?t mind chick-flicks, do you?? 

Karei?s first impressions of Hinata were quite positive. She seemed to be a polite girl, fairly well educated and well mannered. A little unforthcoming, but that was probably due to a personal matter. 

Unfortunately for Hinata, personal matters didn?t mean much to Karei, and she?d almost taken it upon herself to help the girl come out of her shell.

?Umm? I-I guess not?? To be honest, Hinata didn?t have the slightest idea as to what a chick-flick was, but she decided to just answer Karei positively so she didn?t cause any trouble. 

She only wanted to make a good impression, for her sake? and Naruto?s?

?Hey, is the kitchen next? I don?t think I can wait any longer ? I haven?t eaten since breakfast!? As if to prove his statement, Naruto?s stomach gave a large growl of hunger. Karei sighed and rolled her eyes.

?Fine. I guess filling your stomach comes first.? She turned and began walking towards the fourth door, Naruto eagerly behind while Hinata kept to her manners and followed calmly. 

?I?m not cooking for you though. Cooking for yourselves is perfect training for a shinobi, am I right?? The silence that followed was answer enough. 

She really wouldn?t have minded cooking for them, but she was beginning to get a little annoyed at Naruto?s lack of manners. 

Granted she wasn?t the most polite person in the world, but Naruto would have to straighten up soon or he?d find out that living with Michiko Karei isn?t all fun and games.

She slid the kitchen door open, and the three stepped inside. 

It wasn?t anything special ? a stove, a few counters, a sink and a small table in the middle of the room. The floor was white-tiled and the walls were, once again, blue. 

Immediately, Naruto began searching through the cupboards for his favourite food. The ramen in his backpack wouldn?t last forever, so he needed to know where Karei kept hers.

?Hey! What?re you doing!?? Karei shouted.

?Where?s the ramen?? Naruto asked, his head halfway inside a large cupboard.

?Where?s the what?? Karei asked, confused as to what the boy had just said. 

Upon hearing those words, Naruto froze. ?What? What?s the matter?? Naruto slowly brought his head out of the cupboard and turned to face Karei, fear in his eyes.

?Please tell me you have ramen?? Naruto said shakily, his voice full of plead. 

Karei scratched the back of her head in thought. The name sounded familiar, but she couldn?t remember where she?d heard it before.

?Well I don?t have any at home?? Naruto?s jaw literally hit the floor. 

Karei laughed nervously and rubbed the back of her head. ?B-But don?t worry ? I?m sure you?ll find some around here. It may not be as large as Konoha, but Fushigakure?s pretty big. There must be some place that has what you?re looking for?? 

She turned to look at Hinata, who had been quiet the whole time. 

_Great? I?ve got two opposites here. The boy won?t shut up and the girl won?t speak up?_ She sighed. Looks like she had her work cut out for her. 

?Don?t tell me you want this ramen thing as well?? Hinata gave a weak smile.

?N-no, I?m fine with vegetables.? Karei gave a sigh of relief.

?Well that?s okay; I?ve got plenty of those. You do know how to cook them, right?? 

Hinata was about to give one of her polite and modest answers when Naruto took it upon himself to answer for her.

?Does she know how to cook them!? Lady, Hinata?s the Kage of cooking.? Hinata blushed and quickly averted her gaze to the floor to hide it. 

Did Naruto really think she was that good at cooking? In all honesty she thought he was just saying those things back at the cave to try and make her feel good, but he must?ve been telling the truth? Her thoughts were interrupted by Karei.

?Is she now? And how do you know this?? She turned to Hinata. ?Make you cook for him, did he?? 

Hinata?s head shot up. She had completely the wrong idea.

?No! I? I wanted to cook for Naruto-kun?? she felt herself burning up when she realized what she?d just said. 

She?d have to say something else, or he might? ??Because he shared his ramen with me?? She silently sighed. She still wasn?t ready to tell him how she felt.

?Really?? Karei gave a short, disgusted laugh. ?Reminds me of a guy I once knew. Tried to ?wow? me over by cooking me a meal. Probably would?ve worked too if he hadn?t have been such a goddamn pervert.? She sighed ? those were times she?d like to forget ? and not just because of perverted men.

For Naruto, that reminded him of someone he knew all to well. At least he wasn?t the only person in the world who knew a pervert. He gave a short ?I-know-what-you-mean? laugh. ?I?d laugh if the guy?s name was Jiraiya?? Karei?s head shot up.

?Well it was? What?s so funny about that??

?You know the Pervy Sage!?? Naruto asked, a little louder than he intended.

?Pervy? Sage?? Karei gave a small chuckle? than a laugh? It wasn?t long before she was rolling around on the floor, tears of laughter rolling down her face. 

Naruto couldn?t help but laugh as well ? someone was finally appreciating his humor. 

Hinata just smiled. She didn?t really know enough about the subject to fully grasp the joke, but she wasn?t concerned about that. 

She was more focused on the fact that Naruto, who had only known Karei for about five minutes, had already managed to bring her to tears of laughter and fill her with joy. 

There was no doubt about it ?he truly was a shining aura of happiness, bestowing his gift upon everyone he met.

It took an entire minute for Karei to fully compose herself. She slowly stood up and wiped the tears from her cheeks. ?Kid, that?s comedy gold.? 

Naruto wiped his nose triumphantly, but quickly resumed his questioning. Little did he know that what he was about to ask would dampen their spirits for quite some time.




 A cliffhanger-ish break-off. Haha, sorry, but I need to keep the reader's interests 

Tune in soon to find out Karei's secret, and why it's so horrible...


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Aug 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



?But seriously, how do you know him?? Naruto?s question caused Karei?s smile to falter slightly, but it went by unnoticed.

?I?ve actually known Jir- the ?Pervy Sage? for quite some time.? She sighed and sat down. 

Naruto and Hinata followed suit. ?The first time I met him was when I was very little. Our town was under threat from what we thought was an allied village, but in truth was a selfish group who wanted Fushigakure?s secrets. At the time we had few strong shinobi.?

?We trusted too greatly in our natural defence and many thought it unnecessary to become a ninja. Because of this we were at a severe disadvantage, and a direct attack from our enemy would?ve spelled certain defeat for our town.? She laughed. Good things times have changed, eh??

Naruto and Hinata nodded. They noticed that there were numerous shinobi on duty when they first entered the town. Naruto was wondering what she was going on about when she said ?few strong shinobi?. 

?Anyway, everyone in the village put together a large sum of money ? enough to hire a ninja team from a hidden village, Konoha to be exact. We did, however, ask that only the most trustworthy of teams be sent, as we wanted to keep knowledge of our town?s whereabouts a low as possible.? Karei sighed. _Maybe times haven?t changed as much as I thought?_

?With the large amount of money we paid them, Konoha sent us none other than team Sarutobi, or as they?re now known, the three Sanin and the Third Hokage of Konoha. We thought this was yet another blessing from the gods that inhabit our town? And for most, that was true. If it wasn?t for Team Sarutobi, we?d have lost our town to that traitorous village.? She stopped, hesitant to continue.

Surprisingly, Hinata was the first to speak up. 

?You said ?for most, that was true?. What do you mean ?for most??? Karei sighed. She knew she?d have to tell these kids sometime, but she wasn?t expecting it to be so soon.

?To answer your previous question, the reason I know Jiraiya personally is because it was my mother who actually asked Konoha for help. My father died before I was born, so I only ever had my mother for family.? 

She looked at Naruto, and gave the best laugh she could in her current situation. ?You can guess what Jiraiya did the minute he saw my single mother.? Naruto rolled his eyes and gave a disgusted sigh. That was so like him. 

?Anyway, Jiraiya constantly tried to hit on my mother in the short time before the battle. She?d always refuse, and he?d always try again later. When I turned twenty, Jiraiya paid a visit to this town, and began hitting on me, seeing as how I?m almost the spitting image of my mother.?

?That pervert doesn?t know when to give it a rest. I?m almost embarrassed to say I was trained by him.? Naruto fumed. Karei didn?t avert her gaze from the table. Instead, she just carried on with her story, almost unaware that she was even speaking.

?After we crushed their main offence, the village asked for peace. Seeing as how it was my mother who arranged the hiring of Team Sarutobi, she was asked to be the one who signed the peace treaty. There weren?t any obligations, so she was escorted there by the same team she hired.? 

She took a sip from the glass of water she?d gotten herself whilst telling her story. ?She got there alright, and the treaty was signed. We haven?t heard from the village since.? 

She stopped at that, hoping she wouldn?t have to go forward. Unfortunately, that was impossible.

?But that?s good, right? Isn?t that what the town wanted?? Naruto asked, utterly confused as to what could possible be bad about this tale.

?Yes, that is what the town wanted. In fact, the town was so goddamn happy that they didn?t even realize the negotiator never came home!? 

She slammed her fist on the table, causing it to dent slightly. She breathed heavily for a few moments, regaining herself. 

?My mother? never returned from that escort. The very team she hired to end the fighting? And that damned Orochimaru?? Tears started falling from her eyes. Her facial expression didn?t seem to change, except she was now crying freely. 

?What? what did he do?? Hinata asked quietly, aware of the delicate situation. Karei took a deep breath, as if preparing to reveal a memory she?d kept locked inside herself for years, unwilling to recall the events that took place.

?After the negotiations?my mother? and that bastard Orochimaru? went missing. Sarutobi said that he searched for them, but failed in finding them. It wasn?t until a few days later that Orochimaru returned to the group, stating that my mother? died from an attack by rogue ninjas.? 

She laughed sadly. 

?The guy said he tried protecting her, but was knocked out and held captive for three days.? She laughed again, trying to understand how Sarutobi actually managed to believe that pile of bullshit. 

?But that wasn?t the truth? not by a long shot?? It pained her to bring up these memories once more, but she knew she had to. If these kids were going to be living with her? she had to be straight with them.

?There were no rogue ninjas? he wasn?t knocked out? he? he used my mother in his goddamn experiments! He treated her like she was nothing more than a toy he could play with!? She started crying intensely, her head buried in her arms, which were spread out along the table. 

Hinata had to restrain herself from sobbing with Karei. She knew what it was like to lose a mother ? all the torment and strife it puts you through. 

She knew that feeling of helplessness, knowing that there was absolutely nothing you could?ve done to prevent it from happening, yet still wishing that you could turn back time itself and stop it from ever happening, saving yourself years of mental sorrow.

Naruto wasn?t nearly as upset as he was angry. 

_That bastard snake? who does he think he is?_ ?WHO DOES HE FUCKING THINK HE IS!?? Naruto stood up, baring his teeth and emanating a sort of beast-like growl, causing Karei and Hinata to look up at him. 

?Karei? I don?t know what sick things that son of a bitch did to your mother? but trust me?? He looked at his clenched fist through hazy red eyes.

?For your mother? for Sasuke?? He slammed the side of his fist into the wall behind him. ??And for everyone else whose lives were ruined by him! I?ll make him suffer double the amount of pain he ever caused!? He looked Karei in the eyes, burning his sense of determination deep into her soul. 

?I promise you! And I don?t go back on my word-?

?Because that?s his nindo ? his ninja way!? Hinata had stood up alongside Naruto, overflowing with courage. 

She could feel resolve flaring inside her ? resolve to help Karei avenge the loss of her mother, and resolve to help Naruto retrieve Sasuke. She too looked Karei in the eyes, showing the same sense of determination Naruto had. 

Naruto held his hand out, his palm facing the table. ?We?re not going to let him get away with this.? His anger had somewhat subsided, and he now had complete self-control. 

It wasn?t his intention to destroy part of Karei?s kitchen wall as much as it was Kyuubi?s. 

He smiled at Karei. ?What about you? You gonna make that snake-ass realize he messed with the wrong daughter?? Karei was still sitting down, staring at them wide-eyed in shock. 

But it wasn?t long until her hand was on top of Naruto?s, that look of sorrow cast aside as she called upon the determination Naruto had struck deep down inside of her. 

Hinata placed her hand on top of Karei?s. All three of them nodded before removing their hands. Karei looked at the two standing before her, and smiled.

?Naruto? Hinata? Thank you.? Naruto smiled and shook it off.

?Don?t thank us ? it?s what we?re here for.? 

Deciding that the group had lingered on the subject of Orochimaru, he decided to change it to something more fitting ? especially to his standards. 

?Now if you?ll excuse me there?s a ramen pot with my name on it!? Karei and Hinata looked at each other and laughed. Naruto didn?t get the joke, but continued making his ramen. 

_Perhaps I was wrong about these two? I guess living with them won?t be as bad as I first though._


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Aug 31, 2008)

What the heck, I'll finish off Chapter 6 now 


*Spoiler*: __ 



They spent the remainder of their dinner talking about the two Genin?s journey from Konoha to Fushigakure, their encounter with the rogue ninja and how Naruto brilliantly tricked them, Hinata?s amazing cooking skills, their boat trip and Naruto?s meeting with the mysterious Kyosuke.

?Hold on ? you don?t mean Kyosuke of the Chounouryoku clan, do you?? Karei asked.

?You know him!?? Naruto blurted out. If there was any chance of meeting that guy again?

Karei laughed. ?Let?s just say I?ve got a surprise for you tomorrow.? It was getting late and the two still needed to get unpacked and choose their bedrooms. 

However, tomorrow was a little too far away for Naruto.

?Aww come one! Can?t you tell me now?? Naruto pleaded.

?Trust me ? it?ll be worth the wait.? Karei knew that Naruto would most likely want to get back at Kyosuke for beating him, but in his current state he wouldn?t stand a chance.

Tomorrow, however, that just might change. 

?Why? What?s so special about tomorrow?? 

?You?ll see, Naruto,? Karei turned and walked out of the kitchen, gesturing for the two to follow her,

?You?ll see??
__________________________________________________ 
After finishing the rest of the tour, Naruto ecstatic at how perfect for training the back yard was, Karei led them upstairs. 

There wasn?t anything on the second floor aside from bedrooms ? each with their own en suites. In total, Karei?s home had eight bedrooms, including hers. 

Apparently her father used to have meetings of some sort in their home, and the attendants would often spend the night, accounting for the somewhat unnecessary amount of spare rooms. 

After looking in the first room, Naruto ran and jumped onto the bed, proclaiming it his.

The room was easily double the size of his one back in Konoha, and the addition of an en suite bathroom really took his fancy. 

Of course, the room wasn?t anything special compared to the others, but Naruto thought he was getting the best one for some reason. 

Hinata asked if she could have the fourth room Karei showed her, as the previous two housed double-beds, whereas she was accustomed to sleeping in a single. 

?I take it you didn?t bring any other clothes other than what you?re wearing now?? Karei asked. 

Hinata nodded, apologizing. ?Don?t worry, we?ll just get some new ones tomorrow.? 

She turned to walk out of the room. ?I?ll be downstairs if you need me. Bathroom?s over there,? she motioned towards a door on the right, ?and spare sheets are in there,? she motioned to a fairly large wardrobe. 

She slid the door shut, leaving Hinata to get acquainted with her new room.

It wasn?t much like her room back at home? but that wasn?t necessarily a bad thing. 

She only had memories of lonely nights curled up in her bed ? dreaming of everything she wanted to do, wanted to become? wanted to be true. 

However being in this room essentially meant starting anew. It was there and then that Hinata vowed to herself that no matter what ? she?d try her very best to make each and every dream come true.

Naruto wasted no time in running himself a bath and taking a long, relaxing soak. 

His clothes were carelessly piled up in the corner of the bathroom, and he hadn?t even bothered finding out where the towels were kept, let alone if there were even any in the room. 

During the time he spent in the tub, he thought back to all that had happened in the previous week, and realized something suspicious. 

If this was a mission concerning Orochimaru, an S-Rank criminal, how come Tsunade only sent two Genin? Granted, he was awesome and probably could take down the bastard in two seconds flat, but it did seem slightly strange. 

In the end, he discarded the thought, guessing that Tsunade was just realizing his potential. 

What he was pondering even more was the fact that the entire cast of the rookie nine, not including Shikamaru and Sasuke, were still Genin, even after his two and a half year training session with the Pervy Sage. 

No matter how hard he thought about it, he couldn?t think of any reason as to why they weren?t Chuunin yet. 

It couldn?t have been because they all failed every time ? at least one of them would?ve passed. He decided to ask Hinata tomorrow. 

As for the moment, getting some well-deserved sleep was at the top of the agenda.
__________________________________________________
?And then I said ? ?That?s no henge ? that?s my wife!? The audience on Karei?s film erupted into laughter, as did Karei herself. 

What better way to end an eventful night than a comedy? She turned her TV off as the credits began to roll. She looked at the clock, which displayed a bright red 10:30 pm. 

She decided it was time to retire for the night, and get prepared for the day ahead of her.

She walked up the stairs, smiling to herself as she went. 

Whatever the future held for her, whatever life decided to throw at her next, she was sure of one thing: life was going to change. And for the first time in god knows how many years, it looked like it was going to change for the better.

She laid her head down on her pillow after getting changed into her night clothes and pulled her duvet over herself, letting the heat flow throughout her body, lulling her into sleep. 

Hinata was doing the same, as was Naruto, except he had soaking wet hair. It turned out he only had an extremely small towel in his wardrobe, and by the time he?d dried his body it was already drenched, leaving his hair completely wet. 

He didn?t mind though, and almost as soon as his head hit the pillow, he drifted off into sleep, letting the troubles of life melt away for at least a while.
_________________________________________________
Somewhere in the Fire country, standing on top of a hill overlooking Konoha, a lone figure stared into his former village, his burning red eyes displaying no emotion in the coldness of the night, his dark cloak swaying in the wind. 

His partner, a certain Hoshigaki Kisame, walked up to him, his colossus of a sword strapped to his back.

?Did ya hear? Seems like the runt?s outta town for a while.? Itachi answered simply by closing his eyes. 

?Looks like this could get troublesome.? He shifted the weight of his sword to his other shoulder.

?I told ya we should?ve cut his legs off. Would?ve saved us all this trouble of playing Shark and Fish.? 

?This won?t cause us any hindrances, Kisame. The added time spent searching for him is necessary if we want to achieve our goal.? Itachi replied, as stoic as ever. 

Kisame sighed. There?s wasn?t any point moaning to Itachi ? it wouldn?t get you anywhere. 

?Besides,? Itachi added, ?I?m sure finding him won?t take too much time.?

?Why?s that?? Kisame asked, intrigued as to what was going on in his partners mind.

?News travels fast.? Was all Itachi said. Kisame shot him a puzzled look before turning to leave. 

He just hoped, for his sake, that his partner was right.


----------



## S?phi? (Sep 1, 2008)

.. That chapter took me forever!! 
Great job again!!


----------



## NaruHina Boy35 (Sep 1, 2008)

great story its the best story i have ever read!


----------



## Uzu_Uchi_Emo (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Killin_Frenzy,

Are you a manga reader or anime watcher?  I ask because I'm curious where you are going with Itachi and Kisame in this story and your answer will provide me a clue, I think.  

Good work, btw.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks. I'm an anime watcher, but I sorta know the basics of what happens in the manga, from what friends have told me.

As for Itachi and Kisame, I probably won't make them do anything similar to what happens in the series, but I didn't actually plan to include them until the end of chapter six. I decided that simply having one villan wasn't enough, so adding in another one (two, in this case) stirrs things up a bit =)


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, I know I haven't updated in a while. School and all that stuff.

I'm just saying that I'm probably going to start writing again, as I think I've let my break run on a little too long 

I've done about 3000 words of chapter 7 so far, so it'll hopefully be up soon.

Thanks for being patient


----------



## NaruHina Boy35 (Sep 23, 2008)

finally! u had me waiting too long!


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Oct 3, 2008)

This is just a very small part of chapter seven, as I know I haven't updated in over a month. I've nearly finished the chapter, but I want to put this up now anyway.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Seven

Naruto awoke in the middle of the night with one thing on his mind ? food. Apparently, the ramen he had a dinner wasn?t enough to fill his bottomless pit of a stomach, and a midnight snack was in order. Slowly, still half asleep, he climbed out of his bed, giving himself time to rub his eyes, trying to focus them, and made his way downstairs, coming close to falling several times. 

He?d made sure to put the few ramen pots he had left in the kitchen cupboards for quick access. He reached in and pulled a pot out, brining it over to the kettle and letting the water boil. As he waited, he took the time to have another look round the kitchen. He noticed a small piece of paper with a series of numbers stuck to the fridge with a plain blue magnet, most likely someone?s phone number. He made a mental note to ask Karei about it later. 

He continued looking around the room, occasionally finding something of interest, but nothing too amazing. That was when he spotted a small black book resting on one of the counters. He tried seeing what it was from his position next to the kettle, but due to his tiredness couldn?t quite work out what it was. For some reason, it looked familiar. He started to make his way over to it when a loud ?click? stopped him.

He jumped, spinning around to see the origin of the sound, only to be relieved (and a little embarrassed) to find that it was only the kettle. Quietly, he poured the now boiled water into the small pot of ramen, and slowly ate it at the table, his usual mannerisms gone for the moment due to his fatigue. All the time he was eating, his attention was focused on the small book lying on the counter. He kept trying to make out what it was so he didn?t have to walk up to it. But, as fate would have it, he finished his ramen, none the wiser as to what the mysterious object was, and why it seemed so familiar.

After throwing his empty pot in the trash, his appetite fully satisfied, he walked over to the black book, his eyes widening in surprise when he realised what it was ? or rather, who it belonged to. There was no doubt about it ? the red symbol that resembled a flame printed on the cover? 

?This? this is Hinata?s diary?? Naruto stared at the book in his hands, rapping the back of it with his fingers in thought. ?What?s it doing here?? Suddenly he remembered back to that day in the cave, and how he wondered what she?d been writing about when he interrupted her. He recognised the privacy a diary held? but curiosity was starting to get the better of him, and it became increasingly harder for him not to take a peek inside. _I can?t look. It?s wrong. They?re her private thoughts. ?But I wonder what?s in here? maybe just a little peek- No! I can?t! Hinata trusts me, and I?m not going to let my curiosity beat me! ?Still?_

As Naruto was having his mental debate as to whether or not to take a look at Hinata?s diary, Karei woke up with the same thought Naruto had a few moments ago ? food. She swung her legs over the side of her bed, yawning as she did. After a brief stretch, she opened her door and began to walk down the stairs, only to realise that the light was on. She was about to assume it was a robber when she smelt something familiar. _That smell? it?s that food Naruto had earlier?_ She sighed. Midnight snacking? Perhaps the boy was more like her than she thought. She slowly made her was towards the kitchen.

_Damn it? what should I do?_ Naruto wasn?t getting anywhere. It felt as if he was being mentally pulled in two directions at the same time. He was so caught up in making his decision that he didn?t notice the presence of someone behind him, causing him to, for the second time that night, jump when they spoke.

?What?s that you got there?? Karei asked. Naruto cried out and span around, holding the book behind his back. When he saw that it was only Karei, he let out the breath he?d been holding and calmed down. Karei shot him a confused look. ?What was that for? I was only asking.? Naruto gave a nervous laugh.

?S-sorry? you just startled me, that?s all.? He noticed that Karei was looking at the book in his hand. ?Oh, this is Hinata?s. I-I found it on the side over there.? Naruto wasn?t comfortable with the split second of silence after he spoke. He needed to make sure he cleared his name. ?I-it?s not like I took it or anything, I mean, I just saw it there and wondered what it was, I didn?t look in it, I swear, I really didn?t, I?? He stopped when he saw the expression on Karei?s face. She laughed.

?I never said you did.? Acting uninterested, she casually walked to the fridge and pulled out a yoghurt. She sat down and slowly started eating, looking at Naruto out of the corner of her eye, waiting for him to get the hint that she wanted more of an explanation. It took a while ? a long while ? but he finally caught on.

?I think it?s her diary. I didn?t look in it, though.? He blurted out, trying to prove his innocence when nobody was calling him guilty. Karei gave a mildly interested ?Mmm? to show that she heard him. Naruto looked once again at the book in his hands. ?But I wonder why she left it here?? 

?You?re thinking too much, kid.? Karei said, causing Naruto to look at her, puzzled. She sighed. _He really is dense?_ ?She probably just forgot about it, that?s all.?

?Oh?? Naruto stared at the book until something sparked in his mind. ?So that means she?ll want it back!? Without even thinking of the consequences, Naruto ran upstairs, intent on giving Hinata back her diary. Karei tried telling him that ?any idiot would know she?s probably asleep,? but wasn?t fast enough. 

?Let?s just hope Hinata?s not as bad as I am when I get woken up?? she sighed, throwing her empty yoghurt pot away. _But you know? the kid?s always got the right intentions? he just isn?t the best at fulfilling them?_ She began to wonder if Tsunade sent him over just so he could get free social lessons?




I purposefully stopped it there so that you'll (hopefully) be looking forward to the next installment. Thanks for being patient!


----------



## NaruHina Boy35 (Oct 4, 2008)

i am and u better not keep me waiting for weeks like last time.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Oct 5, 2008)

Just a little more. This chapter contains fluff at the beginning, so we'll get to that soon.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Back upstairs, Naruto burst into Hinata?s room as quietly as he could. He looked over to her bed to find that she was still peacefully asleep. He wiped his brow in relief. He really should think these things through?

Spotting a nearby bedside table, he placed the diary on top of it, and started to turn around. It was only until he looked over at Hinata again when he stopped. He blinked a few times, incase the darkness of the room was affecting his sight, but the image remained the same. He was, to say the least, stunned.

_When did Hinata get so? cute?_ He moved a little closer to the sleeping beauty, wondering how he hadn?t noticed it sooner. He moved his head in closer, attempting to help his sight focus on Hinata, when her eyes shot open. Naruto froze.

They stared at eachother, their faces inches apart, Naruto not knowing what to do and Hinata not knowing what was going on. ?Naruto? kun?? Finally, her brain registered what was going on. Naruto? in her bedroom? so close?

It was far too much for the poor Hyuuga, and she cried out in a mixture of excitement and shock. In her frenzy she managed to kick Naruto in the head, sending him flying back into the wall where he proceeded to fall unconscious. Hinata didn?t fare any better, and the blood rushed to her head, causing her to pass out. Due to her flailing, she was positioned awkwardly on the side of her bed, and no longer having control of her body she fell off?

?And right onto the torso of the blonde below. The impact caused Naruto to grunt, but did not manage to wake him. Hinata subconsciously adjusted herself to get comfortable on her new pillow, and ended up with her head nestled in the arc just below Naruto?s rib cage, her hands flat against his chest.

Karei, having heard the fall, rushed into Hinata?s room to see what had happened. Initially, she couldn?t see the two teens as the bed was obstructing her view, but when she noticed that the covers were half on the floor, she moved around to the other side and looked upon them. 

_?Just what the hell happened up here??_ She didn?t have the heart to wake them though. They looked so cute together that she couldn?t help but leave them there. Besides, she knew she?d be doing Hinata a favour. It was clear from the start that she liked the kid, and it was also clear that Naruto didn?t have the slightest clue. Perhaps this situation could give Hinata some? satisfaction?

She smiled wickedly to herself. Oh, the morning was going to be most entertaining.

As quietly as she could, Karei walked out of the room, closing the door and leaving the two alone for some well deserved? ?rest?.

__________________________________________________________

Naruto awoke in familiar yet unfamiliar place. He?d definitely been there before? but he wasn?t really acquainted with it yet. 

He was lying down, his back partially submerged in water. He sat up and looked around. Grey walls? channels of water? It was as if he was in some kind of sewer? alone.

That was until he heard a rumbling sound coming from a distant room in front of him. He advanced towards the origin, the sound becoming increasingly similar to laughter, only with enough bass to make the floor vibrate. Naruto neared the entrance and peered round the corner, his eyes widening when he saw what was inside.

Spanning the entire height of the room were numerous metal bars, similar to a jail cell, starting from one wall and ending at the other. There wasn?t a door, however, and in its place was a simple piece of paper with the kanji for ?seal? painted on it.

But that wasn?t what Naruto was worried about. Behind the metal bars was the origin of the demonic laughter. The bane of Naruto?s entire existence. The being that caused him years of anguish, both physically and emotionally? The Kyuubi no Kitsune.

?Kyuubi?? Naruto?s mumble caught the fox?s attention, and it stopped it laughter to grin evilly at the boy.

*?Well, well, well? If it isn?t the local idiot!?* Kyuubi continued to roar with laughter, all of which annoyed Naruto.

?Shut the hell up! Why?d you call me here!?? Naruto yelled.

*?Kid, if you could see what I can, you?d be laughing your ass off aswell! Well, maybe you wouldn?t, seeing as how it?s you I?m laughing at!?* Kyuubi, yet again, continued laughing. Naruto growled in anger.

?Will you answer my damn question!? What the hell did you bring me here for!?? Kyuubi?s laughter died down slightly, and then stopped altogether. 

*?Fine, I?ll tell you. Heck, you need all the information you can get.? *Naruto cursed at the demon, but stopped when it carried on. *?The reason I called you here is because I have something to tell you. When you awake, I?ll be? unable to interact with you for a period of time.? *

?Eh? What? You?re not making any sense. Maybe you should ask the questions, you?re the idiot around here.? Kyuubi sighed.

*?Please don?t try to insult me again, kid. You just embarrass yourself?? *Naruto twitched with annoyance, but didn?t reply. *?To dumb it down for you, I?m going to be ?sleeping? for a while.?* Naruto nodded his head, acting as if he knew what was going on.

?So you?re going to be sort of hibernating, right?? Kyuubi sighed at the kid?s stupidity.

*?One, the inside of your navel doesn?t supply the luxury of having seasons, let alone a winter, and second, foxes don?t hibernate, idiot.?* 

Naruto didn?t reply, the embarrassed silence proving his inability to think of a comeback. Kyuubi smiled. It always satisfied him when he outsmarted his host, which wasn?t difficult at all.

*?Kid, why don?t you stop guessing and just listen? Even we demonic lords need to rest once in a while, and it just happens to be my time.?* Naruto laughed.

?You just lay on your ass all day! Why the hell would you need a rest!?? Kyuubi sneered at the boy.

*?So you think you could go millennia at a time without a break then, hmm?? *Naruto scoffed.

?I kinda class lying around on your ass as ?taking a break?. Why didn?t you just go to sleep when I did?? Kyuubi sighed. There were many, many benefits to being a demonic lord, but there were also the negatives.

*?Kid, incase you?ve forgotten, I?m not a human. I can?t just ?fall asleep? whenever the hell I feel like it.?* Kyuubi shook his head *?No, it?s a lot different. Us demons only rest when we reach a certain amount of chakra, around our last 10%. We don?t regenerate any unless we sleep, but our busy schedules don?t allow us the luxury until it?s imperative to.?* Naruto stared at the demon behind bars, trying to comprehend what he?d just revealed.

?But? you always said you had limitless chakra?? Kyuubi sighed. 

*?That I did. It wasn?t an entirely false statement, as I could often outdo the other demons by a few hundred years before my chakra level ran that low.? *He laughed, as if recalling a happy memory. He stopped when he noticed Naruto staring at him, a very confused look on his face. *?Kid, think of it this way. Kyuubi needs his sleep so he can go back to saving your ass every ten seconds.?* Naruto scowled, Kyuubi grinning at his expression.

?Well then, ?oh great and mighty Kyuubi?, how long does this beauty sleep of your usually take?? Kyuubi gave a sarcastic gasp.

*?The kid actually asks a sensible question! Miracles can happen!?* Naruto rolled his eyes.

?Just get on with it?? Kyuubi yawned, as if to say ?I?m tired, get lost?.

*?Fine. In your world?s time, a ?beauty sleep? for a demon such as myself could last from a week??* Naruto laughed. A week? What?s the worst that could happen in one-* ?? to four or five months.?*

?What!? Five months!? Why the hell d?you need five months to rest!?? Kyuubi sighed. He?d said enough. He just wanted to sleep without the kid there. ?Hey, wh- what?s going on!??

Naruto began to lift off of the floor, slowing moving towards the ceiling. The bars in front of him began to fade, as did the rest of his surroundings. Kyuubi laid down, closing his eyes. He decided to say one more thing to the kid before he went.

*?Just try not to die, alright??* Before Naruto could reply, his entire vision went blank. His chest began to feel heavy, like something was on top of it. He fell onto his back, his head began to throb and his ears began to ring, as if he?d just recovered from being hit on the head-


----------



## NaruHina Boy35 (Oct 5, 2008)

NICE CHAPTER!


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Oct 10, 2008)

Woo! Edited version 

Credit to Sophie-Surenei for proof-reading 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto slowly awoke from his dream (or nightmare, he wasn?t sure which) to find that a few things didn?t seem right. For one he felt as if something was lying on top of him, similarly to what he felt before he woke up. Second, his head hurt like hell. He must?ve hit it or something. Finally, and probably the weirdest, he was on the floor?

_Ok, seriously? how the hell did I get here?_ He tried lifting his head up to see what was on top of him, but he barely moved when his head threatened to make him cry out in pain. He was already starting to see the effects of not having Kyuubi to heal him.

Going for the next best option, he decided to try and ?feel? what was on him, hopefully deducing what it was from its shape. He placed his hands on the object?s side, to which he was greeted with a silky texture. There seemed to be a slow curve, sort of like an indent, which went in around the middle, and up near the outsides. 

Hinata woke up to the sensation of someone holding her. Unlike Naruto, who was knocked out and couldn?t remember what he was doing on the floor, Hinata was very aware of her situation.

_Naruto-kun? is he? what is he?_ She didn?t move. For some reason, she was glued to the spot, content to simply stay still and revel in the moment.

Unfortunately, she?d be denied her wishes, as Naruto, annoyed that he couldn?t figure out what was on top of him by feeling the current area, decided to move to another? a little further down than before. Hinata turned red when she felt his hands start to move down her back, and towards... 

?KYAAAAAA!? 

Hinata jumped up, pulling the sheets that were half on the floor up to her cheeks in an attempt to hide her blush. Naruto, now fully aware of what he?d been touching, sat upright in an instant, his eyes wide and a blush, too, appeared on his cheeks.

?H- HINATA!?? Suddenly, the pain returned, and Naruto grabbed his head, wincing. Hinata abandoned her blushing and became concerned in an instant.

?Wh- what?s wrong?? Naruto looked up at her, before grinning sheepishly.

?I dunno. My head hurts, I wake up on the floor and you?re on top of me.? Hinata began pushing her index fingers together at the mention of her being on top of him. She didn?t quite know how it happened, but that seemed irrelevant.

?Well, well, well. The couple finally wake.? The two Genin turned to see Karei standing somewhat triumphantly in the doorway, an evil smirk on her face. ?I would?ve said something earlier, but you just looked so cute together.? She laughed, with the occasional ?Aww?. Hinata?s blush was deepening by the second, and she was afraid her head might explode.

Naruto, on the other hand, was angry.

?You! You had something to do with this, didn?t you!?? He jumped up, ignoring the pain. Karei laughed and ran out of the door when Naruto ran towards her. He chased her down the hallway, but she managed to lock herself in one of the bathrooms. Naruto banged on the door. ?Open up! I can wait outside all day if I have to!? 

?I?m sure you could, but wouldn?t you rather have some delicious, steaming ramen?? She laughed when she heard the boy?s stomach rumble. _Oh Karei, you?re so evil._ Naruto growled, defeated.

?Fine! But don?t think you?re getting off so easily!? Naruto turned to walk out of the room, smiling to himself. He could somehow see the funny side to all of this.

Besides, waking up with Hinata was actually? pretty nice.

Hinata sat on her bed, trying to absorb everything that had occurred in the last minute. It took an entire three minutes before her face returned somewhat to its normal self, not a deep scarlet red. She laid down on her bed and spread out her arms, staring at the ceiling. It had only been one night, and she was already starting to think of the house as her new home.

But Naruto? laying down? on top of?

Her blush rose once more, and she couldn?t help but giggle at the image of his face when he found out that she was on top of him. 

After a few pots of instant ramen, and a lot of explaining from Karei, Naruto finally calmed down and began to realize what had happened ? from the bump on his head to waking up with a pleasant surprise.

?Hey, hey, hey! It?s okay, honestly!? Naruto was trying to convince a highly apologetic Hinata that it wasn?t her fault, but it wasn?t going too well. In the end, it was Karei clapping her hands together that silenced the two teens.

?Okay ? we?ve had our fun?? she looked at Naruto, an evil spark in her eye. ?Time to go clothes shopping!?


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm a little behind on updating, so I'll post a little more.

I've already finished chapter eight, so there's (hopefully) something to look forward to 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It would be an understatement to say that Karei was surprised at Naruto?s attitude towards shopping. It would even be an understatement to say that she was shocked.

She had expected his attitude to mimic that of a child having a tantrum, being forced to go shopping with his mother or an older sibling.

It was anything but that.

?What? Is there something on my face?? Naruto couldn?t understand why Karei, and to a lesser extent Hinata, kept staring at him in shock. Heck, it wasn?t _that _strange for him to actually like shopping? was it?

To be honest, Naruto didn?t really have any knowledge as to what shopping was actually like. He shopped in Konoha, yes, but only for the essentials. Ramen, kunai, shuriken, more ramen, and the occasional orange jumpsuit he got from that discount store. 

He would?ve preferred to have a wider variety of shopping choices, but it wasn?t really up to him. Some shopkeepers, such as Teuchi, couldn?t have cared less if he was ?Konoha?s infamous demon host?, but the majority would?ve rather gone bankrupt than served what they saw as Kyuubi?s reincarnation.

It was this shallowness that kept Naruto from ever experiencing shopping in its full wonders. For him, going shopping consisted of visiting the same two or three shops every day, and purchasing the same two or three items every day. It was routine, and nothing special. Well, aside from the ramen. 

But in Fushigakure, where nobody knew about his burden, he was treated normally. Being treated normally was? ordinary for most people. But for someone such as Naruto, where normal consisted of cold, hard stares from most villagers and people hurrying their children in the opposite direction of him, being treated ?normally? was something very special indeed.

It was because of this that Naruto deemed it right to buy a new piece of clothing in _every_ store they went into, from new socks to new jackets, he had a complete change of attire. This, combined with someone else?s fashion sense, not just his own, brought Naruto?s appearance to a more? modern level.

Whereas people would say names such as Rock Lee or Naruto when asked who they thought had the worst fashion sense, they would now class him as up to date in the fashion world.

Naruto had filled his wardrobe with things nobody would even consider him wearing. From formal shirts to jeans, trainers to hats, Naruto was changed from ?walking fashion disaster? to having clothes for just about any occasion.

Heck, he made Hinata blush and look away every time he walked out of the dressing room with a new jacket, pair of jeans, or shirt. Even Karei was beginning to see that for an immature and dense kid, he wasn?t that bad looking. She guessed it was due to the fact that his orange jumpsuit was so? _orange_ that her attention was directed away from his face and towards his jacket?s bright color. She also noticed that no matter what color he wore, everything always seemed to bring out the sheer brightness of his eyes.

?That?ll be five-fifty,? the shopkeeper said. Naruto whooped and handed the man the money.

?Wow! They make me pay four times as much as that back home!? Naruto exclaimed. The shopkeeper looked confused for a moment at the concept of paying such a large amount for a simple pair of gloves, but dismissed it, thinking that the gloves must?ve been made by a famous designer. Karei stared at Naruto?s wallet, which was finally empty.

?Remind me to never offer to take him shopping again.? Karei whispered to Hinata, who stifled a giggle. Naruto hurried over to them, carrying around twenty bags full of clothes. He noticed Hinata?s bags, far less in number than his own, and offered to carry them. She refused, but was still touched that he?d offer such a thing when he was clearly struggling already.

?Come on, you two. We?ve still got a lot to get through today.? Karei huffed, more exhausted than annoyed. She?d never seen someone so energetic so early in the morning. 

As they were walking back to Karei?s house, Naruto noticed the Hyuuga clan symbol on the side of Hinata?s jacket. The reminder of the events regarding her diary brought a small blush to his face, but it also reminded him of something he wanted to ask her. He caught up with her, as he was lagging behind due to the amount of bags he had, and nudged her arm.

?Eh, Hinata, I was wondering. I was gone for two and a half years, so I didn?t have time to enter the exams, but how come you guys are still Genin?? Hinata?s eyes widened when she realized that nobody ever told him why. She smiled, remembering that day?

__________________________________________________ __

_?So?? Sakura murmured. It had been a week since Naruto left with Jiraiya, and it was beginning to seem as if half the population of Konoha was missing. The village was like a ghost-town without its number one most hyperactive ninja.

?The Chuunin exams are coming up soon?? Ino half replied, expressing the thought that was on everyone?s mind. Normally, Naruto would make a joke of it, saying he?d pass easily, and calm everyone?s nerves.

?I? I?m still not sure if I?m ready?? Chouji had been having doubts ever since his defeat against Dosu in the previous Chuunin exam preliminaries. He?d usually forget his worries in a steaming bowl of Ichiraku ramen, but without Naruto around, he was usually the only one there.

?Naruto-kun won?t be there? this time?? Hinata hadn?t quite gotten over her crush?s absence, but thinking of becoming a Chuunin? and leaving Naruto behind? 
?It just doesn?t seem right??

Sakura looked up at Hinata. Knowing the girl?s lack of confidence, she knew it was up to her to help her out. She forced a smile through nervous lips. ?Don?t worry ? you don?t need Naruto-baka to help you win!? Hinata shook her head.

?That?s not what I meant.? Ino leaned in, trying to guess where Hinata was going with the conversation. Around them, the other Genin from rookie nine, save Naruto and Sasuke, along with team Gai turned to look at the timid girl, who was pressing her fingers together.

?What did you mean, Hinata-san?? Lee asked curiously. Even he, as dense as he could be in the ways of love, found it obvious that Hinata had feeling for Naruto. He found it beautiful, the way Hinata made it her goal to get the oblivious Naruto to realize her feelings, and often expressed his enthusiasm with a tearful thumbs-up.

?Naruto-kun? he always says? ?my dream is to become the Hokage??? The onlookers nodded, telling her to continue. ?I just don?t like the idea of us all becoming Chuunin, and leaving him as a ? Genin?? Sakura nodded, realizing the girl?s worries.

?I know what you mean?? Everyone?s eyes turned to her, and she almost copied Hinata?s way of dealing with pressure, but kept her hands firmly by her sides. ?I wouldn?t like to think what he?d be like if we all became one step closer to achieving his dream? while he remains as close to becoming Hokage since the moment he left the academy.?

Most of the other Genin?s nodded. Only the prideful Kiba and the emotionless Shino kept their heads still. They didn?t realize it until now, but Naruto had become an important part in all of their lives over the years. He?d treated them with respect, kindness? everything a friend should. It was only right that they stick with him in his dream to become Hokage.

?Then it is settled.? Surprisingly, it was Neji who spoke up. The normally silent boy actually had something to say. ?We don?t enter any forthcoming Chuunin exams, and stay as Genin until Naruto is able to participate with us.? Many looked confused at his sudden proposal. They were all considering it, but they didn?t count on Neji of all people to actually say it.

?Why do you care? He?s not you.? Kiba questioned, his dislike for the boy showing. Even though he?d let up a huge amount recently, he still hadn?t gotten over the way he treated Hinata, not to mention nearly killed her. Neji smiled in response.

?Naruto? I owe him a great debt.? He looked up into the sky, where several birds were flying overhead. ?He taught me that even a caged bird? can be set free. That hate isn?t the way to lead one?s life, and that forgiveness will bring you more benefits than holding grudges.? Kiba smirked.

?That?s Naruto for you. Acting all idiotic one minute, then deep and philosophical the next.? They turned to see Kakashi leaning against a wall, the latest edition of Make Out Paradise opened in his left hand. He pushed himself off of the wall. ?He?s gotta keep his name of the most unpredictable ninja in Konoha, after all.? Kurenai and Asuma soon rounded the corner, having heard the whole thing.

?So you?re going to wail ?till Naruto gets back to become Chuunin, eh?? Asuma inhaled the cigarette in his mouth, before calmly breathing out the smoke. ?Sounds like he really means a lot to you guys.? Everyone nodded.

?You have no idea how much?? Hinata whispered, inaudible to everyone but herself?_


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Oct 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



?We didn?t want to see you left behind, Naruto-kun. We knew how much you wanted to become Hokage, s-so we all decided to stick with you until you achieve y-your dream.? Of course, she was being modest. She was the one who came up with the idea ? but she?d never admit to that.

She became worried when she didn?t receive any acknowledgement from Naruto. ?Naruto-kun?? she turned around, to see a shaky Naruto looking at the ground, his hair darkening his eyes to the point where you couldn?t see them. He let out a shaky breath.

?Y-you? you all did that? for me??? He looked up, tears in the corner of his eyes, and a look of shock painted on his face. Hinata smiled back and nodded.

?We?re your friends, Naruto-kun! Of course we did.? Before she knew where she was, Naruto had run up to her, embracing her in a giant hug, almost lifting her up with the momentum. Her eyes shot open, and her face started to burn up. Naruto smiled, eyes closed.

?To have you guys as friends? I must be the luckiest guy in the world.? That was the first time he had ever said those words and meant it. Living a life of being hated for an unjust reason severely dampened his hopes of having friends, but here he was, not only with many, but the best friends anyone could have.

?You?re wrong, Naruto-kun.? Naruto took a step back, separating himself from the blushing girl. He gave her a bemused look, which in reply he received a smile. ?We?re the lucky ones? to be able to call you our friend.?

Naruto looked slightly confused. He had always heard people like Shikamaru complaining about him being too loud, or Kiba moaning about how stupid he was. How could they be the lucky ones? ?What do you mean, Hinata-chan??

The sudden addition of the suffix didn?t go unnoticed by the shy girl, who immediately gasped. _Did he? when did he start calling me ?Hinata?-chan??? _Realizing she?d been asked a question, she forcefully shoved the matter into the back of her mind ? something she?d never been able to do before.

?Everyone had their own reasons for sticking with you. It?s just like Asuma-sensei said, your friendship? no, _you_ m-mean so much? to all of us?? Naruto adopted a look of confusion for a moment, before breaking into a full blown grin, complete with tears of happiness. Hinata smiled too, not noticing the small tears forming in her own eyes at the sight of seeing Naruto so happy.

Karei watched from the sidelines, smiling inwardly to herself. _They?re complete opposites? yet they?re so right for each other_. She laughed in her mind. _Funny how these things happen? _

Naruto, suddenly realizing exactly what Hinata had said, wanted to know something. 

?What was your reason for sticking with me, Hinata-chan?? Hinata immediately stopped smiling and silently gasped, her face once again becoming increasingly red. Sensing her distress, Karei jumped in to save her.

?Wait a second, you two.? They both turned to look at her, successfully removing Hinata out of the sticky situation. ?Now that you?re back, Naruto, have you thought about re-entering the next Chuunin exams?? 

Naruto sighed. ?I?ve been thinking about it, but I?ve been really busy since I got back. Besides, we?re on this mission right now, so the next few years are taken.? Karei mentally cursed. She kept forgetting that they actually thought they were meant to be keeping an eye out for Orochimaru. 

_They?ve already been lied to? I guess adding to that lie won?t do too much damage?_

?I?m sure you can take a few months off.? She smirked at seeing Naruto look up at her in surprise. _He?s already hooked._

?How come?? he asked, hoping that she would give a reason like ?Orochimaru was mauled to death by a rabbit and Sasuke?s coming back home.? 

?This village can alert us if they see Orochimaru. I?ll just tell them to tighten the security whilst we?re gone.? Naruto?s features saddened for a moment at his hopes being wrong, but soon brightened up at the realization that he?d see his friends again - and hopefully become a Chuunin. 

?Oh man! This is gonna be so cool!? He pumped a fist in the air, causing Karei to take a step back. Hinata giggled at the now energetic blond. ?We?re totally gonna kick ass this time! If that lazy-ass Shikamaru can get Chuunin, then it should be easy as hell for us!? He turned to Hinata for an agreement, and received a determined nod in reply.

?The exams are in two months, so you?d better start preparing for them. From what I heard, you two got pretty far in the last exams.? Naruto smirked and nodded, boasting his power. ?Don?t get overconfident ? there?s not guarantee that the exams will be anything like they were before. You?ll have to be on your toes at all times, or you?ll wind up out of action? or worse?? 

Naruto gulped. _Did she have to remind us so bluntly?? _Karei smiled, aware that she?d made the boy nervous.

?Well, that?s enough of that.? She looked at her watch, rolling her eyes when she realized just how long they?d been shopping. ?It?s already noon ? I think it?s about time we got some lunch.? 

Naruto snapped out of his nervousness and grinned. ?I?ve been starving all day! When we get back I?m eating all the ramen I have left!? He started to run back to Karei?s house, only to be grabbed by the collar by Karei herself. This, combined with the added weight of his bags, caused him to topple over. ?Ow! What was that for!?? Karei laughed.

?I didn?t mean we?ll go back home to eat. I think that your first day here is cause enough to eat out.? Naruto grinned and jumped back up, amazingly keeping the contents of his bags from falling out.

?You mean like to a restaurant?? Karei nodded.

?Yup. I know a pretty good place.? Naruto was about to speak but she held her hand up, stopping him. ?Don?t worry ? I?m pretty sure they sell ramen.?


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Oct 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto laid back in his chair, patting his stomach. He always felt good after ten bowls of ramen, even if they weren?t Ichiraku. Karei stared at him in disbelief. She?d ordered some fish, and Hinata had a salad, but Naruto ordered what would be suitable for ten people, and ate it like it was nothing.

?I?m glad I?m not the chef here?? she mumbled, annoyed at not taking her own advice and offering to pay for Naruto?s meal. Naruto laughed and rubbed the back of his head sheepishly.

?Sorry ? I can?t control myself when I?m around ramen.? Karei snorted at his excuse.

?I?ll keep that in mind. It?s good to know people?s weaknesses.? She smiled as Naruto frowned, his ?Achilles? heel? having been found out. Hinata tried to put the money her food cost in the middle, but Karei refused. ?If I?m gonna pay for the Mr. bottomless pit over there, I?ll pay for yours too.? Hinata tired to protest, but Karei wasn?t having any of it. ?If we?re going to be living with each other for a long time, we may as well treat each other fairly.?

That sprung an idea to Naruto?s mind. ?Neh, Hinata-chan?? The girl in question looked over at him, still not completely used to the new name. ?I was wondering ? seeing as how we?re gonna be living together and stuff, how about we enter the Chuunin exams together. Y?know, as a sort of team, only with one space up for grabs.? Hinata smiled.

?I?d like that.? she answered simply. ?I-it would give us time to practice our techniques, as well, and l-learn each other?s style of fighting.? Naruto looked at her, confused for a second, and then rubbed the back of his head again.

?Yeah! That?s totally what I meant!? Naruto laughed. Karei could feel a large drop of sweat falling down the back of her head. _Does he ever think about anything??_

?I can probably put you two in together, but the exam proctors will have to assign another Genin to your team.? Naruto didn?t seem phased by Karei?s statement.

?It doesn?t matter who they assign, we?re still gonna win. After all, I?m Uzumaki Naruto, the best-? A shriek followed by a thud from behind them stopped Naruto mid-sentence. 

All three of them turned to see an overturned stool next to the bar, and a horrified looking man on his rear, trying to back away from the cause of his terror. From the direction he was looking at, it seemed to be aimed at one of the three people on Naruto?s table. 

The man screamed hysterically, jumping up and slowly moving away. The entire restaurant had gone silent, and all the attention was focused on him. Finally, he spoke.

?I-I-It?s you! It?s you!! You found me! Y-you weren?t satisfied with my parents! You want me as well! You?ve come for me, haven?t you!?? He thrust an accusing finger?

?Directly at Naruto. 

Hinata turned to look at Naruto, to find that tears were already beginning to form at the corner of his eyes. She didn?t have any idea how, but Naruto seemed to know what the crazed, and by the looks of it, drunken man was talking about.

?You bastard!? the man continued. Several mothers covered their children?s ears when he shouted this, trying to block out his profanities. ?You?re going to kill me as well! ? You?re going? to kill me? as well?? The man seemed to suddenly realize the situation he thought he was in, and began screaming again, running behind the safety of a table.

The bartender began to walk towards the man, intent on removing him from the restaurant. However, when he saw the look of sheer horror on the man?s face, he froze in his tracks.

?I even ran away from Konoha! I gave up my entire _life_ to get away from you, but that wasn?t enough, was it!? WAS IT!?? Naruto flinched at the man?s harsh words. 

?Naruto-kun? What? what?s he talking about??? Naruto didn?t respond.

?I spent ten years trying to find the best place to hide from you? you? you monster! I spent TEN YEARS looking for this place, and you STILL came after me!? The man began to weep. ?WHY WON?T YOU LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE!?? Karei took a step forward, in an attempt to end the man?s accusations, but all she managed to do was cause the man to run out of the restaurant, screaming as he did.

?EVERYONE! RUN!! THE DEMON OF KONOHA IS HERE!? The man?s cruel words brought back a sorrow deep within Naruto?s heart, and the pain was too much for him to take. 

Naruto fell to his knees, sobbing wildly. Hinata tried to bend down to comfort him, but she was too slow. Naruto got up and ran full pelt out of the restaurant, his tears trailing behind him. The man pointed at him when he ran past. ?HE?S GOING TO KILL US ALL! THE MONSTER IS GOING TO KILL US ALL!?

The man then passed out, whether from drunkenness or fear, nobody knew. Hinata looked at Karei, expecting the same confused expression she had, but instead saw that she looked more sad then confused. Karei knew something she didn?t, and whatever it was, it had deeply affected Naruto. 

_Naruto-kun? what happened to you??_




And that's the end of chapter seven, dun dun DUUUN.

Chapter eight will be posted soon.


----------



## NaruHina Boy35 (Oct 19, 2008)

wow...that man is evil......and that was sad T_T


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol, don't worry - chapter eight has a happy ending 
I'll post the start of it in a little while, just gotta do something first.


----------



## Genma Leaf Underlord (Oct 19, 2008)

Hasn't chapter eight entitled "confessions" already been released on fanfiction


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, but I still need to post it on here, as some people don't read it on fanfiction.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Oct 20, 2008)

Here's the start of chapter eight.

The incident with Naruto is resolved later on, so be patient 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Eight

The sun signified the beginning of another day in Konoha. Not only this, but it also signified the day exactly two months before the start of the upcoming Chuunin exams. Exams where careers were made for some? and ended for others?

Sakura?s hands clenched her dress, the sweat beginning to soak in. It had been decided that, due to Naruto?s return, she, along with the rest of the Konoha-inhabiting Genin of the rookie nine, would participate in the two-month away exams. Two months may have seemed like a long time when talking about it, but it couldn?t have felt sooner to Sakura if it had been a day away.

?Sakura, you?ve got to stop worrying.? A comforting Ino placed a warm hand on her friend?s shoulders, attempting to don a mask of false courage. Inside, however, she was just as messed up as Sakura._ I really didn?t think much of the exams the last time? but now that I have experience? Not to mention it?s being held away from home?_

Shikamaru sighed. From his position, the clouds were being blocked by several small trees and a large oak. He?d contemplated leaving the two girls and going somewhere with a more open view, but then he?d be hounded by Ino for being rude. Women? so troublesome?

?I know, I know. But? so much happened last time that I just?? she gulped, images of Sasuke screaming in agony as the curse seal burnt through his chakra system, and became visible on his upper-back.

Shikamaru pushed himself away from the tree he?d been leaning on. He?d had enough.
_If I give them my two cents, maybe they?ll let me leave in peace?_

?Worrying about the future is irritating,? the two girls shot looks at their lazy friend. He was lucky ? he didn?t have to take the exams again, and for that, they envied him. ?But dwelling on past occurrences is far more pointless. There?s nothing that hinders you more than focusing on what?s happened, rather than what?s happening, or is going to happen.? The girls? stern looks suddenly became one of shame at realizing their childish behaviour.

Sure, it was nerve-wracking to think that in two months they?d be going against people that wouldn?t think twice about killing them, but Shikamaru was right. There wasn?t anything they could do to change that fact.

Unless they dropped out, but they knew that wasn?t an option.

?You?re right? I guess all I can do is train my butt off for the next two months.? Sakura shuddered at the thought of Tsunade?s training, only intensified. She?d more than likely be resting longer than she?d be training, but knowing Tsunade, it?d be worth it.

?I never bothered with training. It made me tired.? Shikamaru muttered. He shielded himself when Ino threw a rock at him.

?Don?t get cocky, lazy-ass. Don?t forget that we could be Chuunin in a few months.? Ino smirked at the expression on Shikamaru?s face. He knew that once she became a Chuunin, she?d never let it down. He frowned in annoyance, and took the opportunity to leave, Ino distracted with her victory over him.

Sakura turned to Ino, jealous how easy it was for her to become side-tracked, and forget about the future?s worries. _How do you do it, Ino?? How can you act so care-free with this exam hanging over us??_

Ino turned and noticed the odd look her friend was giving her. ?Sakura? Something the matter?? Sakura shook her head, snapping out of her trance. She smiled.

?Nope. Nothing at all.? Not entirely convinced, but understanding that if Sakura didn?t want to tell you something - she wouldn?t, she smiled back.

Saying their goodbyes, they walked their separate ways, both of which leading to the same path ? their respective training fields.

_Just remember, Sakura. I haven?t given up on Sasuke yet!_ Ino smirked. _If you think you?ll beat me in these exams, you?re mistaken!_

_I?m sorry Ino, but if I have to kick your ass, I won?t hesitate to_. Inner Sakura made a victory-sign. _It won?t be a draw like last time!_
______________________________________________________________________

?KAITEN!? A boy pivoted rapidly, pushing chakra out from all the 361 tenketsu points in his body. The kunai reflected helplessly from his dome of chakra, and fell to the ground, bringing up a small amount of dust due to the sheer number of them. It cleared, revealing a heavily panting Neji, standing in one of the numerous holes his powerful defensive move made.

His partner, the weapon specialist Tenten, wasn?t faring much better. Weapons of all sorts littered the training area, and she?d been reduced to one knee, trying desperately to catch her breath.

The two had been at it for four consecutive hours, training until their very limit. Although they were both capable of passing the Chuunin exam with relative ease at their current level, they wanted to be fully prepared. In the words of their sensei, ?Fan the flames of youth with hard work, and you?ll burn brighter than any fire!? 

Speaking of which, sounds of extreme taijutsu could be heard in a clearing next to the one Neji and Tenten were in. Tenten sighed as she sat down, taking a large drink from her canteen. Neji leaned against a tree, not wanting to let his exhaustions show.

?Just how long are those two planning to train? It?s been, what ? seven hours?? Tenten couldn?t even begin to think how two shinobi could have enough stamina to fight full-force for seven straight hours. Neji ?hmped?. 

?They?re foolish to push themselves so hard in training. Working hard is an important part of anyone?s life, but there?s a difference between that and going beyond your limit.? Neji?s brow creased when he heard another chorus of ?LEE!?, ?GAI-SENSEI!?, followed by the sounds of joyful weeping. 

?I?m not so sure?? Neji stared in shock at Tenten, who never disagreed with him. She decided to explain herself. ?Granted, going beyond your limit is dangerous, but it can be rewarding. Think about it- if you never go beyond your limit, it?ll never increase, right?? Tenten smiled as Neji closed his eyes in a way that meant ?I-guess-so?.

They both winced when they heard a cry of ?DYNAMIC ENTRYYYY!?, and saw an exhausted Lee come tumbling into their clearing, landing roughly against a tree. Neji mentally counted the time before Gai came rushing through the trees to check on his beloved student. He reached five seconds ? a new record.

?My poor Lee! Are you alright!?? Gai picked up a dizzy looking Lee, and shook him roughly. Lee snapped out of his daze.

?G-Gai-sensei! That was amazing!? Lee got to his feet as his teacher wiped his nose triumphantly. Gai turned to face his other two students.

?Alright! Team Gai ? assemble!? Neji and Tenten sighed, and reluctantly made their way over to the crazed man that was their sensei. ?As you all know, the next Chuunin exam is coming up in two months. Last time you were all beaten by strong opponents, and were unfortunate not to be picked for Chuunin.? 

Neji folded his arms in boredom. ?You don?t have to remind us. It won?t happen again.? Gai grinned at his student?s determination.

?That?s the spirit!? He quietened down ? much to Tenten?s delight ? and adopted a serious look, which seemed alien on his usually immature face. ?But youths such as yourself shouldn?t be blinded by the shadow of overconfidence.? Lee took out a notepad and began scribbling down notes.

?Such inspiring words will not be forgotten, sensei!? Lee?s pencil broke due to the force he was writing with, and it was quickly replaced by another. Tenten twirled a kunai with her finger, waiting for the boy to finish. It took a while, but Lee eventually put away his pad, signifying that he?d finished with a salute. 

?My students, you would benefit from doing as Lee does. Noting down important advice is highly resourceful, and a resourceful ninja always burns brighter than an-? Gai was cut off by a loud sigh from his student.

?A ninja that stands around blabbering doesn?t get any work done either, right sensei?? Gai grinned at Tenten, seemingly oblivious to the fact that she intended for that question to insult him.

?That is correct, Tenten! Which is why I have prepared a new training schedule for all of us! We?ll show those Genin which team is in the springtime of their youth!? At his announcement, Lee was literally jumping up and down with anticipation.

?That?s wonderful Gai-sensei! Can I see it, Gai-sensei!? You?re the best! Where is it!? Do you have it on you?? Gai laughed, but was growing quickly annoyed at his student?s over-enthusiasm. He tried asking Lee to calm down, but words weren?t having any effect. ?We?ll win the Chuunin exams now! How are you so wise, Gai-sensei!? Please teach me! Does the schedule include becoming as wise as you-?

?Lee!? Gai sent a fist crashing into Lee?s cheek, sending the hyped up Genin sprawling across the floor. As soon as he stopped, Lee jumped back up to his feet, chanting apologies to his sensei.

Neji sighed. _Looks like it?s going to be one of those days again? _

Tenten rolled her eyes. _He always hypes up his scheduals, but they?re always the same. ?Train more and work harder?._

Gai raised a fist into the air. ?Alllllright! My youthful students, I spent many nights thinking up a way to improve your abilities, until it hit me like a rocket!? 

Tenten sighed. _Here it comes?_

Lee looked on in anticipation. _Here it comes?!_

Neji stared of into the distance, uninterested.

Gai smiled. ?I have come up with a solution - a way to make sure you all become Chuunin. Lee, Tenten, Neji? as your sensei, I bestow upon you my advice. To reach your goal, you must not only train for longer periods of time, you must also work past your limits and train with increased intensity!?

Tenten smacked her head. _At least he worded it differently this time?_


----------



## NaruHina Boy35 (Oct 26, 2008)

keep going!


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Oct 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lee?s eyes shone in amazement. ?Sensei! I do not know where I?d be if I didn?t have your magnificent advice.? Gai gave Lee the ?nice-guy? pose.

?My Lee ? I?m sure that you?d have become an excellent ninja even without my help. After all, you?re a genius of hard work, and you never give up!? Tears rolled down Lee?s face at his sensei?s words.

?G-Gai sensei!!? Lee threw himself into his sensei?s awaiting arms, and was promptly wrapped up in a tearful hug, for the second time in less than five minutes. Neji closed his eyes in annoyance.

_I?m not sure if I?ll be able to take two solid months of this? _Tenten noticed his irritation, and shot him a sympathetic look. Hell, if they could survive the next two months, the Chuunin exams wouldn?t pose any threat at all.

Just as their over-emotional comrades? tears began to fall, elsewhere, in a far off land, another?s had almost stopped?
___________________________________________

Naruto?s crying had slowed down to a small whimper. Whether by instinct or pure coincidence, his running had led him to a small park, a fair distance away from the restaurant. He slowly sat down on a lone swing suspended on a tree branch, and began rocking himself gently, the motion bringing comfort.

Ironic, actually, as he often associated his loneliness with the one swing set outside the academy back in Konoha, but always found solace in its rocking motion.

He surveyed the surrounding area, trying desparatley to take his mind off of the recent events. Mothers were conversing while children played peacefully together. Fathers were giving their children piggy-backs, and spinning them rapidly on the merry-go-round, receiving laughs of makeshift fear from their loved ones.

He gulped when a mother glared at him, finding it somewhat odd for a fifteen year old to be in a child?s park on his own, slowly whimpering. That glare, along with the sheer loneliness he felt at being around other families ? something which he?d never be able to have ? made his close his eyes in pain. He hugged one of the ropes supporting the swing, and subconsciously ran his hand along it, wishing that it was someone dear to him he could?ve been hugging instead.

But that was impossible. Everyone he knew in this town had heard him be called a monster, a killer? a demon. He?d been foolish to think that there could be a place, away from Konoha, where he?d be able to live normally, away from the torment and grief of his burden. 

A thump caused him to slowly open his eyes in curiosity. In his mind he wished that it would be Karei or Hinata, looking down at him angrily. They?d shout at him, furious at him from keeping his dark secret to himself. They?d walk away, and leave him alone again? the way he had been and shall always be.

A ball hitting his foot knocked him out of his daze. He slowly looked up to see a group of small children looking expectantly at him, waiting for him to give them their ball back. He looked back at the ball, which brought back more sad memories. Mothers hurrying their children away whenever he asked to join in with their games, afraid he?d slaughter them and the rest of the village.

He slowly began to bend down. Perhaps if he could do this simple task of giving children their amusement back, then maybe? just maybe?he wouldn?t feel so bad about himself. His hands neared the ball, which he now viewed as a ticket to redemption. His fingers grazed the outside of it. He nearly had a grip on it-

?Leave it alone!? Naruto drew back to see a mother running towards him. She picked up the ball and rapidly ushered the children away from him, muttering something about hearing him being called a monster. This was all it took for Naruto to break down again. He buried his face in his hands in a vain attempt to muffle his wails. His sorrow promptly cleared the park and, just as he?d predicted, he was on his own. 

And so he sat ? sobbing away in his loneliness, without anyone to comfort him. Just like a child needs his mother, Naruto needed somebody? anybody to comfort him. But he knew, just like always, nobody would come. He?d pick himself up after a while, and try his best to resume life as if nothing had ever happened, adding yet another crack in his already broken heart.
_______________________________________________

Hinata and Karei had split up in their search for Naruto. Hinata had activated her Byakugan the moment she left the restaurant, determined to find Naruto and save him from any unnecessary grief. A loud shout brought her focus in a certain direction. She pumped chakra into her eyes, and what she saw tore her insides to pieces.

Naruto was sitting on a swing, mimicking the actions of his younger self, crying heavily. Instead of helping him, or seeing if he was alright, the other inhabitants of the park swiftly cleared the area, adding further to Naruto?s loneliness.

Almost before she knew it, her feet were rushing her to his direction, faster than she?d ever run before. She kept repeating the vision of Naruto breaking down in the restaurant, and running off before she even had a chance at trying to comfort him. Now, however, it was her duty to.

Naruto opened one tear-filled eye. He could feel someone coming in his direction. He prayed to God not to let it be Hinata or Karei, but hey ? if God had never listened to him before, why would he start now?

_Great? Now Hinata-chan?s here? I don?t want her to see me like this? I value her friendship too much to lose it now._ He got up, trying to stop his crying, and turned around, beginning to run away. He was shocked, however, when he felt a firm hand grab his wrist, halting his escape. 

Naruto slowly turned his head, reluctant to look at the face of his partner. He knew she?d hate him. He knew she?d tell him to go and die. Hell, he knew anyone in their right mind would. It was just the effect he had on people.

He was confused at the look of sheer concern that was evident in the Hyuuga?s eyes. There wasn?t any hate present in them, but only the will to comfort and try to understand. This hurt Naruto even deeper. He knew that she didn?t fully understand the situation. He knew that he?d have to tell her about Kyuubi?

He knew she?d end up hating him?

?Naruto-kun? please? don?t leave?? She would?ve gotten down on her hands and knees if it had made him stay. All she wanted to do right now was make whatever was hurting Naruto in such a way disappear. She wanted to be his shoulder to cry on. She wanted to fulfil her duty? as a friend?

Naruto tried to speak. He tried to tell her to get away from him? tried to tell her that she was wasting her time. But the stinging of the tears he was holding back was too much. 

?Hinata-chan? I? I?? his eyes and body gave way, and he buried his face in Hinata?s shoulders, weeping loudly. Instinct took over Hinata, and she reached up to rub his back to try and ease the pain she could so easily see he was going through. She felt him flinch under her touch, as if he was expecting to be hit, or that he was unused to the feeling of being comforted in such a way.

?It?s okay? you?re not alone anymore?? Any hint of a stutter in her voice had vanished. He needed her now more than ever, and she wasn?t going to let silly crushes get in the way of her duty.

?Hinata-chan?? Naruto said between sobs. ?I?m? s-so? sorry?? This caused tears to flow down Hinata?s eyes. 

?But you haven?t done anything wrong. Please? there?s nothing to be sorry abou-? 

?Yes there is!? Hinata felt Naruto pull back, out of her embrace. She stared up at him, but his head was hung low. His shoulders were shaking, and she could see tears falling down to the ground below. ?Yes? there is?? he took a much quieter tone this time, as if the very words tore his throat to pieces. 

?All this time? Since you?ve? since you?ve known me, I?ve been?? Naruto paused, bracing himself for the loss of yet another potential friend, all at the hands of his burden. He really didn?t want to share his secret, but he knew he had to be honest with Hinata. It would be better for him to tell her, rather than her find out on her own and most likely attempt to kill him in his sleep. It was what he deserved, for being such a bad friend. ??I?ve been? lying to you? to everyone?? 

Hinata?s eyes didn?t widen in shock. In fact, they narrowed in sorrow. She didn?t know much about what was going on, but she did know that whatever Naruto was trying to tell her? was tearing his heart in two.

?What? what do you mean??? Naruto turned around at her words, not wanting to look her in the face. He didn?t deserve the look of care he was getting. He didn?t even deserve her friendship? no matter how close it was to ending.

??You heard what that man said?? Now, Hinata?s eyes went wide.

_ He doesn?t? actually believe that he?s a? a monster? does he?? _

?You?ve had a? monster? on your team? and I never told you?? Naruto?s fists clenched. He was angry at himself. If he?d have just told her earlier? then she wouldn?t have been lied to for so long.

Hinata tried desparatley to think of something to say? anything to say? but she was too saddened to think of a reply. How are you supposed to cheer someone up who truly believes that they?re a monster? when they?re clearly the opposite?

The silence said everything for Naruto - Hinata wanted to know what he meant. The moment he?d been dreading every waking day of his life since he got friends? he was now face to face with it. The moment where his life would spiral back down towards the everlasting pit of loneliness? but this time there?d be no escape.


----------



## NaruHina Boy35 (Oct 27, 2008)

awww this is really sad.....how come i can't write stuff like this?


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Oct 27, 2008)

Believe me, I didn't have an easy time writing this part. I kept getting stuck, or leaving it for fear I'd become depressed (lol). I prefer writing happier scenes. Which you'll see soon enough 

Anyway, here's the finale of chapter eight. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



?I? I understand that when this is over? you?ll want me out of your life?? Naruto?s shocking statement shook Hinata out of her speechlessness.

?That?s not true!? Hinata shouted. Naruto clenched his eyes shut. He couldn?t bear hearing her protest so greatly against the truth. It just wasn?t fair on her. ?There?s nothing? nothing you could?ve done that would ever-?

?Believe me?? Hinata stopped mid-sentence at Naruto?s interruption, ??there is.? 

Hinata was adamant at trying to convince Naruto that she?d never want to live life without him. ?Like what? Tell me?? Naruto didn?t answer. ?You see? you haven?t done anything-?

?YES I HAVE!? Naruto span around, staring Hinata in the eyes. Why couldn?t those all-seeing eyes of hers see the truth!? When would they shine with anger, rather than care?

Silence ensued for a while after Naruto?s outburst. He?d reverted back to facing away from Hinata, as he couldn?t stand the undeserving comfort he saw deep in her eyes. 

Finally, with a deep and sorrowful sigh, Naruto began his explanation. He didn?t want the lie to continue for any longer than it had. 

?Fifteen years ago? on the tenth of October? there was an attack on Konoha by the?? he breathed in, not wanting to speak the name of his burden, but knowing that the sooner he got it out, the sooner he?d make Hinata realise the truth, ??Kyuubi.?

_What?s this got to do with him? _Hinata couldn?t see where he was going with the confession. She had a vague idea, but she shoved it away. It was too horrible to even think of.

?Many say that he was? defeated by the Yondaime? but that?s not true? not by a long shot?? He wiped the tears away from his eyes, trying desperately to get his secret out without breaking down again. ?The truth is?? he took a deep breath, feeling sick due to the amount of tears he was holding back, ?? the Yondaime only managed to seal him away? into a newborn baby?? 

Hinata gasped and covered her mouth with her hands. Suddenly, painfully, her fears were confirmed. The one thought she mentally pushed to the back of her mind was correct. 

?That baby?? Naruto gulped back the tears, ??was? me?? He braced himself for the worst. He had partially expected to be hit, even stabbed for being such a horrible person. He at least expected to hear Hinata shout.

But what he heard was even more painful than his fears?

Silence?

Hinata didn?t reply. She couldn?t? not after hearing such a horrible secret. Naruto took this the wrong way, and thought that she was simply refusing to talk to him after knowing the truth. He let out a sorrowful sigh, and took a step forward to leave the park. The least he could do was remove himself from Hinata?s sight before she asked him to.

This didn?t go unnoticed by Hinata, who had yet to think of anything comforting to reply with. She didn?t want him to leave? She knew that the moment he left the park? he?d never be the same again. She had to act. Fast.

She stepped forward quickly, embracing Naruto from behind. Her tactic worked, as Naruto stopped dead in his tracks. He felt something moist sink into his clothes, and for a moment he thought he really had been stabbed. That until he heard that the girl behind him was weeping. Weeping strongly, by the sound of it.

Hinata pushed her head against his back, getting a firmer hold on him as if the boy would disappear from existence if she let him go. Naruto couldn?t think. He had absolutely no idea what was happening. He hadn?t expected anything like this. 

_She must?ve heard me wrong?_ He gulped, faced with the task of repeating himself. He opened his mouth to speak, but was cut off.

?What makes you think?? Naruto stiffened at her words. They weren?t full of anger? they weren?t full of hate, or spite, or even fear. They were full of care. ?What makes you think I?d hate you? for such a thing??? Naruto knew why.

?Because that?s what everyone else does? everyone else hates me? because I?m? I?m a-? 

?No you?re not!? Hinata shook her head against Naruto?s back. ?No, no, no, _no, NO!?_ She almost screamed the last part. Hinata took a long, shaky breath to try and calm herself. ?You?re not a monster, Naruto-kun. You?re nothing of the sort.? 

Naruto?s eyes began to mist over, and tears threatened once again to fall from his eyes. ?B-but? all the other villagers??

?None of them matter.? Hinata?s simple statement shook Naruto to his core. ?None of them will ever matter? I?ll never abandon you.? Those words gave way to a waterfall of tears from the young Genin, and he couldn?t help but realise just how much of a friend Hinata really was. 

?You mean so much to me? to everyone? that living life without you would be living an incomplete life,? Hinata continued. She knew, there and then, that it was now the right time to tell him how she felt. While she still had the adrenaline rush.

?I don?t know if it will mean much, but I want to tell you that?? she squeezed harder on the boy for added confidence, ??that you?ve been important to me ever since I laid eyes on you.? Naruto sharply breathed in. If that was true? then that means?

?Y-you? I? somebody? _liked_ me??? He felt the girl nod into his back. ?You? you mean I wasn?t? _alone_ all those years?? Hinata shook her head.

?You were never alone. At least? at least I always cared for you.?  Naruto turned around in Hinata?s embrace, so that he was looking directly into her eyes. He let out a very weak but truthful smile.

?You have no idea?? his flow of tears increased again, ??no idea how much that? means to me?? He returned Hinata?s hug with equal force, bringing her body closer to his. He buried his face in her hair. ?Hinata-chan?? he sniffed, closing his eyes, ??thank you? Thank you so much??

Hinata relaxed into his embrace. ?There?s no need to thank me? you being here is always enough.? If she?d known that Naruto had needed someone all those years, she would?ve expressed her friendship even before they started the academy. All those years, where she stood by passively, watching him from afar? it never occurred to her that he was lonely inside? and was going through so much pain.

They felt it. A drop of water landing softly on the top of their heads. Then another? then several.

Before they knew it, it was completely pouring down on top of them, soaking them to the skin, the water mixing with their dried tears. They both looked up into the rain. Whereas in the movies, rain usually symbolised sorrow, such as the death of one close to you, they could only think that it represented a new start ? washing away all of the built up pain Naruto had stored in his heart. His secret was out ? and he?d never felt better about it.

He looked down at the girl in his arms, who in return looked up at him, the very same look of care in her eyes. Suddenly, he felt something click in his mind. All of those strange emotions he?d been having? all of those sleepless nights he?d had trying to understand what he?d been feeling? He knew what they were, or more precisely, who had caused them?

?Hinata-chan?? 

Naruto cupped her cheek with his hand, wiping away the rain and tears from her face. Slowly, without hesitation, he leant in towards her. Her eyes widened in shock for a brief moment? before it happened.

Naruto, ever so softly, planted his lips onto hers, letting her know that she was the sole reason for the happiness he felt at that moment. He?d let out his darkest secret to her? something he thought would surely break their friendship? and she?d tore it up as if it was nothing.

She didn?t care what was sealed inside him. She didn?t care who thought what of him. She truly cared about him, and he now knew that he truly cared about her, too. 

He wrapped his free arm around her back, and Hinata placed both of her hands on his face. As the rain poured down on the couple, they shared their passion with a kiss?

Their first kiss?

Their first care-filled, pain-free moment of ecstasy together?

?And neither of them had ever felt happier in their entire life?


----------



## NaruHina Boy35 (Nov 1, 2008)

you see what I mean,you write really good stuff that i can't ever seem to write.That might be because you use alot of different words then I do,I don't know but anyway keep going


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's the beginning of Chapter 9! Credit to Sophie for editing  Thanks!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



?That was? unexpected?? Karei sat on a rooftop some distance away, observing the scene as it unfolded. She?d arrived shortly after Hinata, but thought it more appropriate to let the girl handle the situation as she seemed like the better candidate.

?You?re telling me.? Kahame sat with her, arriving when word of the commotion at the restaurant reached his ears. He didn?t know entirely what the situation was, but hadn?t expected an outcome like what he?d seen. He abruptly stood, breaking Karei?s focus on the two Genin as she turned towards him.

?Where?re you going? The party?s just started.? Karei stated with a wicked smile. Kahame sighed, but couldn?t stop a small grin from appearing on his lips.

?I think the two deserve their privacy. Naruto would kill you if he found out you?d been snooping on him.? Kahame turned to leave, and was relieved to hear Karei get up and follow him. She tapped him on the shoulder, causing him to look back at her inquisitively.

?Don?t forget ? you were snooping as well.? Karei carried on walking as Kahame stopped in his tracks. He inwardly cursed ? he?d planned on using her snooping as a bargaining chip the next time she jokingly threatened him, but realized he?d put himself in just as much trouble as she would be in if he told on her. 

Sighing with defeat he caught up with her, intent on spending as much of his remaining free time with her as he could. His guard duty didn?t allow for many breaks, but the small ones he got he could think of no better way than to spend then with Karei.
____________________________________
Their lips parted, but their bodies didn?t. They stared at each other, wearing impossibly wide smiles each with the same sense of affection deep in their eyes. Naruto held Hinata tighter, seeing her as some sort of lifeline. It was true, in a sense. She?d pretty much brought him back to reality. He didn?t know where he?d be right now had she not have turned up and pulled him out of the darkness.

The rain had stopped.. They didn?t know how long they?d been standing there, finding comfort in each other?s touch but judging by the weather change, it must have been a fair amount of time. Naruto was the first to break the peaceful silence.

?Hinata-chan? What you said back there-? She pressed a finger to his lips, silencing him.

?I meant every single word, Naruto-kun. Every single word.? Her heart fluttered at the sight of Naruto?s relieved smile. It seemed, whether because of a blessing or fate, that both of their wishes had been fulfilled in that one magical moment. 

Naruto had finally found someone his own age that not only cared greatly for him, but didn?t think twice about his burden. He?d found his soul mate, his raison d??tre. Something he?d thought he?d never have ? he?d found without looking for.

As for Hinata, well ? Naruto had finally acknowledged her. Not only that ? but he?d actually realized his feelings for her. She?d expected it to be awkward? she?d expected to faint, or blush madly? but she wasn?t. She couldn?t.

It just felt... _so right_.

After a little longer, Naruto broke their contact reluctantly, but feeling the need to let Karei know he was alright. He noticed Hinata?s smile slightly falter at the loss of their touch, so he offered her his hand which she took without a moments thought. He laughed and smiled, realizing too that he reveled in the feel of her soft and smooth skin.

They began their walk back home, both finding it hard to keep their eyes off of each other. The entire town seemed brighter, too. The sunlight was reflecting off of the puddles of rainwater scattered in the streets, and the shops which had put away their merchandise due to the weather were once again re-opening, sparing kind looks for the couple they saw.

For Naruto, his happiness only grew. Being caught up in the previous moment, he?d only noticed the glares he?d been receiving, when in reality they were far outnumbered by the caring looks of worrying residents as they saw a teen running full pelt, crying out in sorrow.

Naruto gave Hinata a sideways glance, and smirked wickedly when she looked up at him in confusion. He had an idea. Something he?d always wanted to do, but never had the chance. He?d seen it in his childhood, and wanted to join on, but for obvious reasons, never could.

?Hey? Hinata-chan?? Before she could answer, he touched her lightly on the arm and ran away. ?Tag ? you?re it!? 

Hinata stood for a moment, trying to grasp what had just happened, before she laughed and ran after him. It brought back yet another smile to her face. She?d been constantly worrying about him ever since they left the park, fearful that he?d revert back to his previous ways, when now she saw that he was the same as ever.


----------



## NaruHina Boy35 (Nov 19, 2008)

nice chapter,took u long enough ^_^ i've made like 2 stories while u were gone!


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Nov 19, 2008)

^_^ Ah, sorry. Been busy with stuff =)

Seeing as how I've been away for so long, I'll post another part today.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Adults jumped out of the way when they saw a speeding boy come running at them, but smiled when they saw Hinata running after him. It was always nice to see two teens get along so well with each other, no matter where.

It was horrible, on the other hand, to see a teen who found it so incredibly difficult to show even the slightest hint of care and affection.

When thinking of a teen who matched these criteria, a certain name came to everyone in Fushigakure?s mind.

Kyosuke Chounouryoku. 

But he was far back in everyone?s mind when they saw the two Genin come racing past them. 

Yes, it seemed that the incident regarding Naruto?s burden had been forgotten in Fushigakure. Passed along as the ramblings of an idiotic drunk, the accusations thrown at Naruto weren?t given a second thought. The boy had been given another shot at his temporary life at the town ? and he planned to make good use of every second he had.

_______________________________________
Karei?s door opened to allow entry to a muddy Naruto and a giggling Hinata. Naruto waved his arms about in frustration, but still wore a wide grin.

?How was I supposed to know that dog was there!? It his fault I tripped? and he just had to be standing next to a puddle, didn?t he?? Naruto wiped off some of the mud that was on his face, while Hinata carried on giggling.

Naruto stretched, yawned, and then his stomach rumbled. He patted it, but for more than just his hunger. He jumped slightly when Hinata rested her hand on top of his, both of theirs on his stomach.

?You don?t have to worry about him anymore.? They looked each other in the eyes. ?I?m here for you? we all are. Remember that.? She smiled, and walked towards the living room. Naruto stared after her, smiling to himself.

_Whatever I did to deserve all this?_ He sighed happily. _?Thank you_. 

He caught up with her, and slid the living room door open. What he saw nearly caused him to laugh. 

Kahame was lying on the sofa, completely out. Karei was lying with him, in a light but still sound sleep. They were both in their ordinary clothes, Kahame?s guard garments slumped in a pile in the corner. To put it bluntly ? he looked exhausted.

?Those two together? I never would have guessed it.? Naruto whispered to Hinata, who nodded in agreement. Deciding on letting the two have their peace, they quietly slid the door shut and went upstairs to their respective bedrooms, both intent on taking a nice, relaxing soak in the bath and reflect on everything that had just happened?

?Which was a lot, they found out. It was only then that they both fully grasped exactly what had happened between them. Prior to this they?d been caught up in the moment, acting mostly on instinct rather than rationally thinking about their decisions. 

Naruto realized that he was truly surprised at himself. He tried to think of any other situation where he would?ve done the same, but ended up with nothing. The same situation with any other of his friends? he doubted he would?ve shared his secret with them. Even if he felt the guilt he thought was so real, confessing his burden would?ve been out of the question.

_But not when Hinata?s involved?_ He just couldn?t hide his secret from those lavender eyes? They were so demanding yet so relaxing at the same time? So full of care and compassion that he actually wanted to tell her, not just tell her because he needed to. 

Then there was? _that _moment. He couldn?t help but blush at the memory. All the emotions he was being swarmed with? he didn?t know what he was supposed to do. Kissing her felt right at the time but? _was it?_

?She didn?t _seem _to mind? did she?? Naruto scratched his head as if the action would bare him an answer. The only thing he was certain about was that whether or not his action was wrong, it _felt _right, as if a piece of his very soul had been filled in that one, wonderful moment. 

Hinata wasn?t having any luck either. She wasn?t confused, per se, but simply wondering? about a great number of things.

_Did I do everything I could? Is Naruto still okay? Did he? did he mean to kiss me? Does that mean he? likes me?_

All signs in her mind, were pointing to yes. After all, it was he who had leant in, not her. It was he who pressed his lips to hers? not the? other?

She could feel her face heating up, but not due to embarrassment, but due to happiness. She submerged herself underwater, letting the calmness sweep over her for a brief moment. She was excited. Excited for the future? for _their _future?

She sighed happily when she sat up. It felt funny classing her and Naruto as a ?_them?_, but it also felt great. The status of their relationship wasn?t set in stone just yet, but it looked like it was heading towards new heights? heights that she?d only dreamed were possible.

It was this happy moment that kept the thought of Naruto?s burden out of her mind. Had she had more time to think about it, she would?ve been overwhelmed with sorrow. Not due to fear, though, but due to the realization of the horrible past Naruto had had to endure. Even though the thought wasn?t directly in the front of her mind, she made a subconscious note to try and make up for all the lonely years he?d had. It was, after all, the least she could to after the joy he made her feel today.

Naruto?s questions, however, weren?t as easy to answer ? the main one concerning Sakura.

_Geez? this whole thing is so confusing. I mean, I really like Hinata-chan, that much I now know? but what about Sakura-chan. Do I still like her in that way? ?Did I ever like her in that way??_

Comparing his current feelings and the ones he?d felt when he was around Sakura, he could clearly see the difference. With Sakura, it was really more of an acknowledgement thing rather than affection. She was the first girl he?d seen around his age, and he only really wanted her to accept him as a friend, not as a boyfriend.

?Though he really hadn?t know the distinction between the two, having had no previous experience in either at the time. He guessed that once she finally acknowledged him as a friend, he carried on using the same methods he had used before to get her to carry on liking him. That was the only reason he could think of. Their relationship? it was more of a brother and sister type one. Heck, it was definitely more of a brother and sister type one. With the way she hit him, they?d be mistaken for siblings by just about any stranger! 

The realization made Naruto laugh slightly. He guessed he?d just about sussed it. It was time for him to move away from a losing battle ? Sasuke-bastard could have Sakura when they got him back, if not because he wanted to, then because it would be entertaining to watch. In the meantime, Naruto would be concentrating on the newest person in his life that he considered family ? Hyuuga Hinata!


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Nov 21, 2008)

Here's the next part. Enjoy!


*Spoiler*: __ 



After drying themselves and getting changed, Naruto and Hinata headed downstairs for a bite to eat. Naruto decided on sticking to his usual attire ? seeing his new clothes as special and therefore only to be worn on special occasions. They bumped into each other in the corridor, and Naruto greeted her with a warm smile, the tiniest hint of a blush on his cheeks. Hinata did the same, but with a much more noticeable tint of red on her face. Just because theirrelationship _felt _right it didn?t mean that she still got a little flustered when she saw that foxy grin of his.

She widened her eyes slightly at the use of that metaphor. Before, it has just been a simple way to liken his smile to something, but now? it was far more personal. Surprisingly, she preferred the personal touch to it. It made a connection to Naruto, making the metaphor special to their relationship.

Her smile grew again at the thought of ?_their _relationship?. Naruto noticed this, and in turn his smile grew as well. It seemed that Hinata wasn?t the only one who found wonder in their partner?s smile.

But still, being human, Naruto needed his questions answered. Slowly, and to his surprise, nervously, he asked the question he?d been both dying and dreading to ask.

?You? you didn?t mind? what I did back there, ?cause, y?know, if you did that?s fine I mean, I just?? He trailed off at the look of humor on the girl?s face.

_He?s so cute when he?s confused? What!?_ She was taken back by her thoughts. Sure, she?d noted Naruto?s handsome looks, but she was now looking at him in a different light. Having felt his touch in a far more personal way? she was finding out that he was becoming more than the boy she admired and gained confidence from. He was becoming? her boyfriend?

She would?ve blushed. She would?ve stuttered and looked away. She would?ve probably fainted, too. After realizing such a thing, heat would?ve traveled throughout her body and retaining consciousness would?ve been an unattainable feat. 

But such a realization after the events that had passed? she?d never felt more comfortable in her entire life. The sound knowledge that she was getting closer and closer to Naruto was amazing. It was as if she?d laid eyes on him for the first time all over again. The wondrous feeling of having your dreams come to life, whether those dreams were being able to gain courage that you thought you never had from someone, or realizing that that one, special person had finally acknowledged you and shared the feelings you had for them with you, were hitting her at full force.

?Of course I didn?t mind, Naruto-kun. In fact, I?? she, once again, felt the heat rise to her cheeks, but to a lesser extent than the previous times, ??I enjoyed it- oh!? Her eyes widened as Naruto rushed up to her and hugged her tightly, thought she soon returned it.

Naruto let out the breath he?d been holding. ?You have no idea how relieved that makes me. I?ve been worrying that I?d messed up again.? He laughed to show that he didn?t want her to take that too seriously. He broke away from her to look in her eyes. ?Besides, I enjoyed it, too. You sure you?ve never done it before?? He smiled at the flare of red Hinata couldn?t seem to keep from her cheeks.

_So it?s true! He? he really does like me!_ She nodded, even though she realized he already knew the answer. Her eyes narrowed, and a slightly wicked grin swept across her face. ?It?s not your first time though, is it?? She smiled at his reaction.

?Hey now, that?s not fair! Sasuke-bastard doesn?t count!? He smiled too, knowing that she was joking. He was only just beginning to see a whole new side to the ?shy and weird girl? he thought he once knew. _Man, today is just full of surprises! _

Then, he had an idea. 

?Hey, how about we go to another restaurant tomorrow, y?know, to celebrate. I?ve still got some money left ? after being with the Pervy Sage I learnt to never take all of my money out with me, ever.? He smiled when she laughed and nodded.

?I?d love to, that?d be great.? 

?It?s a date!? He missed the look of shock on Hinata?s face as he rushed downstairs to get some of that ramen he so craved. 

_A date?? A date? with Naruto-kun?_ She could?ve believe it. She even pinched herself to make sure she wasn?t dreaming. When she came out rubbing her arm, she found herself smiling uncontrollably. _A date with Naruto-kun!_ Her dreams had not only come true ? her fantasies had become reality as well! Naruto poked his head around the corner from the stairs.

?You coming?? Hinata snapped out of her daze at his words, and nodded, smiling. Naruto smiled too and walked downstairs, this time followed by Hinata, the one person who had truly made him realize that for him, loneliness was now forever absent in his life, and the love and care that he?d needed when he was younger, was being made up for by many, many people, most notably now ? Hinata.

They ate their food in silence, the comfort in each other?s presence more than enough to satisfy them. Naruto had managed to stop off at a store on their way back which sold ramen, and he was now sampling their merchandise. For non-Ichiraku, it wasn?t half bad. Yes, it looked like he could very easily get used to life in Fushigakure. He found it amazing just how much his opinion on the town had changed in one day. Amazing, but wonderful.

?Don?t offer me any then, you two.? They turned to see Karei standing in the doorway, a lopsided grin on her face. Hinata offered to get her something but she refused, saying that she was only joking. She sat down and adopted a serious look. ?Naruto, are you alright now?? Naruto simply nodded.

?Never better, right Hinata-chan?? He smiled at the girl?s agreement, as did Karei.

?Well, well, well, what have we here?? If she could play her cards right, they wouldn?t have to know that she already knew exactly what the two teen?s relationship was like, and she?d get away scot-free. 

?Oh right, I forgot to tell you.? Naruto stood, as if he were about to announce something? which was exactly what he planned to do. He turned to look at Karei. ?The Naruto you saw back at the restaurant is long gone ? Hinata-chan made sure of that.? 

He didn?t hesitate. He didn?t have any doubts. He didn?t even so much as take a deep breath to prepare himself. He didn?t see any need to.

?I told her a great secret ? one which I have kept to myself for many years. You see-? Karei held up her hand, silencing him.

?You don?t need to tell me Naruto, I already know all about what happened with you and the Kyuubi.? Hinata gasped in surprise. She?d thought that Karei had some sort of idea as to why Naruto acted the way he did, but she didn?t think that she already knew. Naruto just stood, staring blankly at her. 

?How? how come??? Karei sighed, she knew she?d have to tell him. She motioned for him to sit down, and he did.

?Lady Tsunade told me,? she, once again, held up her hand to keep Naruto from talking, ?She had to. The information was included in the file she sent me containing information about you.?

Naruto?s gaze held no emotion. He didn?t feel the need to become angry, or sad. Hinata had showed him that people who saw him differently because of his burden were not important. Karei hadn?t acted negatively towards him, and therefore warranted his acceptance. After all ? she?d given it to him before she even met him.

?I want you to know now, Naruto, that your secret doesn?t and will never make me think any different of you. In fact, as far as I see it, I think it?s heroic what you?ve done for your village.? She smiled at his blush. It seems that he was still new to receiving compliments. ?The file also stated that your dream was to become Hokage.?

?It?s wrong ? it?s my future, not my dream. I _will _be Hokage ? believe it!? Karei laughed and Hinata smiled as his determination. Naruto was the same as ever.

?I don?t doubt that. With your sacrifice and all you definitely deserve to be Hokage.? Naruto, once again, blushed at the compliment and rubbed the back of his head. ?Your abilities as a ninja, however, are still unknown to me.? Naruto stood up, already aware of where she was going with this.

?The back yard?? he asked, as if reading Karei?s mind.

?You bet.? Karei stood up with him. Hinata followed suit, already on the same wavelength as the other two. Karei slapped him on the back. ?Show me what you can do, kid!?


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Nov 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



As a ninja, Karei did not excel in tai-jutsu. She wasn?t bad, but to class her as above average would be very generous. 

No, her skill lied in her knowledge of jutsu?s, or more precisely, her knowledge of the nature of chakra and jutsu?s.

During her youth, she?d been fascinated by the nature of chakra, the way it acted in different situations, the way it differed due to the way it rotated, the way it dissipated after being used up. She read countless books explaining these ideas in detail, and in turn knew more about the subject then most.

For example, if one was to ask her what jutsu would be the most effective at countering a simple Fire Style jutsu, she could give one of many answers. If the jutsu relied on sheer size rather than power, she would suggest a Water Style jutsu with a large area of effect. If, however, the jutsu was backed up by large amounts of chakra, greater attention to power would be needed when using a Water Style jutsu. While these answers may?ve seemed simple, she was only scraping the surface of her knowledge.

If one was to ask her to give a detailed answer to the previous question, she would dive into the nature of chakra. If the chakra rotation was clockwise, then a jutsu of an anticlockwise nature would be the most effective at countering it. Of course, one would have to know the nature of every single jutsu to effectively counter it, and that was impossible. With new ones being invented daily, it would take some sort of Kekkei Genkai to detect the nature of chakra used in performing a jutsu.

She found it amazing, then, when Naruto showed her just how many shadow clones he could create, and the sheer quality they held.

?There? there has to be 100? no, 150 clones.? She turned to Naruto, desperately trying to keep her jaw from hitting the floor. ?How on earth can you create so many!?? Naruto laughed and rubbed the back of his head.

?This is nothing. I?ve created around 400 before.? He looked up eagerly. ?Want me to show you!?? It went without saying that he was disappointed when Karei waved her hands in refusal. 

?No, no, no, that?s alright. I believe you.? Karei?s yard was big by all means, but being able to accommodate 400 Naruto?s? It was out of the question.

She?d asked Naruto to showcase his most preferred ninjutsu to her to begin with, allowing her to assess what style of ninja he was, what role would best suit him in battle and what she could help him improve and work on. She also wanted to know what the kid was capable of. She really didn?t have any idea other than the file she received from Tsunade.

The Kage Bunshin no Jutsu, being a Jounin-level forbidden technique, piqued her interests early on. For a Genin to be able to create even one shadow clone was a worthy feat, but creating quality replications, and _four-hundred _at that, without fainting or even looking phased by chakra exhaustion? Well, Karei didn?t know how it was possible.

It was just as well that she was already formidably surprised at the kid, as the jutsu he showed her next would?ve caused her to faint in disbelief had she not have already been prepared.

Dismissing all but one of his shadow clones, Naruto held out his arm and began focusing chakra into the upright palm of his right hand. As the blue energy began to become visible, the shadow clone began moving his hands around it, shaping it into a perfect sphere of swirling blue energy. Karei couldn?t stop herself, and her mouth fell wide open at the display she was seeing.

Naruto held the Rasengan in the air for a few moments, before letting it slowly dissipate until the last blue strand of chakra seemingly disappeared into thin air. He ?high-fived? the clone before dismissing it and turning his attention back to Karei. When he saw her expression he laughed, embarrassed.

?Kid? where on earth did you learn how to do _that _jutsu?? Karei blinked a few times to make sure she was still in the land of the living. When the blonde-haired teen remained in her vision, she concluded that what she had seen was real ? very real indeed.

?What, the Rasengan?? Naruto waved his arm like it was old news. ?Pervy Sage taught me it ages ago. He said I?d take years to get it down, but I mastered it in a few months.? He wiped his nose triumphantly at the look of awe on Karei?s face. 

She was beginning to see the loud and obnoxious boy in a new light. Anyone who managed to learn a ninjutsu as complicated as the Rasengan in a matter of months was worthy of praise? but for a Genin? Impossible, would?ve been the first word to come to Karei?s mind, but here was Naruto ? a living contradiction to her beliefs.

Another reason was due to the fact that Naruto had simply shrugged the compliment off, talking about his achievement as if it were nothing. That good-for-nothing Jiraiya had constantly shown it off to her, singing praises about how his student had created such an awesome technique, or how ?this old man can still learn new tricks!?

But Naruto? after spending three years with that Pervy Sage? still retained some amount of modesty. She smiled. She?d thought the kid to be a lost cause when it came to social skills, but as it turned out there were some basic necessities that he?d managed to grasp in his sixteen years of life.

Well, almost sixteen. If she remembered correctly, his birthday was just about a week away? the tenth of October? That seemed about right.

This brought another thought to her mind: why hadn?t he been publicly proclaiming this fact every waking moment since he arrived? She hadn?t known the boy personally for very long at all, but with mannerisms such as his, first impressions were usually right about Uzumaki Naruto. She?d expected him to be going on about it, talking about the massive party he?d want at turning sixteen, all the presents he?d want, the type of cake he?d like? all the normal things a teen of his type would be expected to do.

She?d ask him about it later. There were more important things at hand, and thinking about satisfying the partying needs for Uzumaki Naruto weren?t the ideal things Karei had wanted to contemplate.

?Okay? I think it?s safe to say that you?re a powerhouse, with a hell of a lot of chakra and stamina.? Naruto nodded at Karei?s words, having heard them all before. ?As for your taijutsu-? She was cut off by Naruto?s protests.

?Enough about me ? you haven?t seen what Hinata-chan can do yet!? He looked over at the startled girl, and gave her a confident smile. ?Show her what you can do!?

Karei smiled at the way Hinata seemed to absorb confidence from her blonde partner. Before she?d been content with simply watching Naruto showcase his abilities, but as soon as Naruto showed the slightest bit of belief towards her, Hinata?s self-confidence increased tenfold, displaying, yet again, why these two ninja were simply perfect for each other.

It was a heart-warming scene to watch ? the way Naruto would shout encouragements at Hinata, and the way her resolve visibly hardened in response. _If those two really do get together? there wouldn?t be a team alive that could stop them_. Karei made a mental note to make it her duty to try and get the two to fully realize their feeling towards each other. Granted, they?d begun to do that themselves, but it would still take a little coaxing before one of them uttered those three life-changing words to the other.

She grinned evilly at all the possibilities this would grant her. Oh, how she?d love to get them into awkward situations with each other, or purposefully get them to be alone. Toying with affections wasn?t something she often took it upon herself to do, but it was so obvious that the more she could to do bring this couple closer, the better off they?d be. Whether it was women?s intuition, or just plain eyesight that allowed her to see this, she was surprised that nobody had shared her ideas back at Konoha. Heck, she would?ve counted on Tsunade to have taken some action, knowing what type of person she was. Tsunade may have had a tough exterior, but she was as soft as pudding on the inside.

Forcefully, and reluctantly, shaking the thoughts from her head, she turned her focus towards the slowly preparing girl in front of her. By the way the way getting into a stance, Karei assumed that showcasing her abilities had become a regular part of the young ninja?s life. 

Due to Hinata?s late entry to the mission, Karei hadn?t had much time to look over her profile, having received it only a few hours before the two arrived. From what she briefly looked over, she summarized that Hinata was a member of an honorable noble family, and a powerful one at that. She found it disturbing that her name had been removed from the list of successors of the clan, and be replaced with her younger sister, whom the file told her was called Hanabi.

Karei?s first impressions of the girl were mostly correct ? as they were with Naruto. They didn?t, however, match up with what she?d come to expect from an important member of one of Konoha?s most prestigious clans. She had discipline and manners, but Hinata seemed far too soft to belong to a strict family. 

Take the Chounouryoku family, for instance. They had a history in Fushigakure of producing the strictest, most unattached ninja in their clan, and being of high nobility, had been what Karei assumed the Hyuuga clan would be like as well.

But seeing Hinata act the way she did? it just didn?t seem to add up. 

She was quiet. She was caring. She was kind, gentle and patient. She wasn?t demanding, nor was she prideful. In fact, Karei would go so far as to say that she was almost ideal.

Well, in all but the confidence department. She needed a lot of work there? except when Naruto was around?

Realizing that she?d gone off track again, she focused once again on the ninja who was about to perform.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



?Byakugan!? Hinata?s Kekkei Genkai took effect, and she started the most simple of Jyuuken forms.

She swept her leg across the floor, and placed a flat palm into an imaginary enemy?s lung. She then pivoted on her heel, weaved under an invisible punch, and struck its owner in the chest with both of her palms.

She moved with grace. She moved with style. She moved with everything her father had taught her in the front of her mind. Performing in front of an expecting audience, she would not fail to deliver.

She visualized the image of an attacker, successfully parrying their nonexistent blows and following through with hers, seemingly gliding along the ground as she went. 

She found it so much easier without the pressure of knowing that she was one slip-up away from punishment. She had a clear mind and could therefore focus on the task at hand.

Naruto stared, awe-struck at the display he was witnessing. Never before had he seen another human being move with such grace, such finesse. Never had he seen the art of fighting be performed in such a manner.

_Is that? the Jyuuken?_ He racked his memories for the few times he?d seen it in action. _It sure as hell didn?t look this smooth when I was fighting Neji. It?s almost like a dance? _

If it wasn?t for the knowledge that Hinata was a ninja, then the two onlookers would?ve thought that dancing was what the girl had been doing all along. Her body was never still, her legs never fully stretched nor fully bent. She was always in motion, always ready to deliver that decisive blow to her imaginary opponent, always ready to slip in and out of her make-believe assailant?s reach, effectively deceiving them.

She finished the final section of her routine flawlessly, and breathed a sigh of relief and minor fatigue. She hadn?t messed up a single time ? which was more than she could say to her previous attempts. Somehow, in the company of what she was quickly regarding as her second family, the Jyuuken seemed less like a duty, or a responsibility to perform.

No, it was something far different. Not only had she pulled it off immaculately, but she had actually _enjoyed _it ? something she thought to be impossible.

Full of pride, she expectantly turned to her audience, her eyes taking in their looks of astonishment. Her powerful stance reverted back into that of a timid fifteen-year-old, now waiting anxiously for the reply of her onlookers.

Karei, seeing the girl?s doubts, broke the silence.

?I didn?t think it was possible, but you made fighting look beautiful, Hinata.? She grinned at the red tinge that appeared on her face in response to the compliment. ?Seriously, for a while I thought you were on ice, you were moving that smoothly. I don?t know what flaws you think you might have, but they certainly weren?t evident in that display.? 

?Thank you, Karei.? Hinata replied, forcefully biting off the ?-sama?. The two women both turned to look at a gaping Naruto, who hadn?t moved since the start of Hinata?s performance.

Karei nudged Naruto on the shoulder, in hope of tearing him from his trace. Her efforts were to no avail.

?Hey ? earth to Naruto - you there?? At asking verbally, she received a slow nod from the boy, the look of awe still visible on his face. Karei gasped in mock-horror, holding a hand over her mouth.

She received the desired response, as Hinata quickly gave her a ?what?s wrong?? look. She smiled.

?I think your performance has hypnotized poor Naruto here.? She silently laughed at the sudden increase of red she noted on the girl?s cheeks. Bending down so that her mouth was only inches away from Naruto?s ear, she whispered something to him, inaudible to Hinata.

In response, Naruto?s back stiffened, he too turning slightly red. He rubbed his mouth with his sleeve, before looking up at Hinata, seemingly back in the real world. He stared at her for a moment, before breaking out into his trademark grin.

?That was awesome, Hinata-chan!? He rubbed the back of his head in an attempt to find out how to express what he thought of her performance in words. ?I guess it?s true when they say that the beautiful ones are the most deadly?? he mused, though a little more ?out loud? than he had anticipated. 

Instantly, both teens? faces shot up in a rush of red. They stared at each other for the briefest of moments before Naruto tried to save himself.

?Uh, what I meant to ? err say was that umm, you? the? uh?? he gave an embarrassed glance towards Karei, ?help me out here!? He didn?t receive any backup from the woman next to him, tears of laughter already streaming down her face.

_I won?t have to create the awkward situations at this rate ? they?ll do it for me!_

Fortunately for Naruto, another source of help was on the way.

?Hey guys. What?s going on here?? The two teens turned to see a grinning Kahame standing in the doorway to the yard. Karei was a little slower to react on account of her hysteria, but she eventually sobered up and greeted the man with a smile.

?I see you?re finally up, lazy bones.? Karei loved to tease Kahame about his fatigue. He really wasn?t built for his job, but there was little that he could do about it. He would?ve trained, but he spent all of his free time with Karei.

He wasn?t unfit, oh no. He was fairly muscular, well built, but not for stamina, which was what his duty often required of him. With patrolling rooftops all day, he had to push himself non-stop, often resulting in him taking longer breaks than he was allowed, and in turn working double time to make up for the time he spent on his breaks, and as a result of this he became increasingly tired, causing him to take even longer breaks, which in turn made him have to work even harder?

The average day for Kahame was certainly not one to be envious of. But he wouldn?t trade it for the world ? not when it allowed him to be with Karei for at least a little while.

He yawned, tears of his ever-present fatigue clear in his eyes. He nodded at Karei?s ridicule, trying to limit the amount of energy he had to use by talking.

Naruto, seeing the golden opportunity to change the subject, decided on turning the focus of the three of them to Kahame.

?Hey, Kahame! Long time no see!? His plan worked, and the awkward moment between the two Genin had seemingly been forgotten.

?It?s only been a day, Naruto, but it?s good to see you.? Kahame proceeded to look over at the girl. ?And you too, Hinata.? He received acknowledgement in the form of a smile from the young kunoichi.

Whilst the three shared their ?one-day reunions?, an idea came to Karei?s mind. The perfect for Kahame to become fully acquainted with the two teens, and vice-versa. 

?Say, today?s Saturday, so you?re off duty tomorrow, right Kahame?? Karei received a nod in reply. She clapped her hands together in knowledge that her idea could come to fruition. ?Alright then - how about us four have lunch together tomorrow, at a _different _restaurant.? She shot a joking, yet caring smile at Naruto.

?Sounds good to me.? replied Kahame, eager to get to know the two teens. From what he?d heard, they were quite the interesting pair. He turned to them. ?How about you two?? Naruto and Hinata looked at each other, before Naruto shook his head.

?Sorry, but we?re gonna have to pass you up on that offer.? He rubbed the back of his head sheepishly in response to the inquisitive looks he received. He scratched his nose, the slightest hint of a blush creeping its way onto his cheeks. ?Hinata-chan and I kind of already have plans.? He shivered slightly at the grin, of which he could only describe as wicked, that appeared on Karei?s face.


----------



## rolio (Nov 27, 2008)

Im hooked on this more then the actual Naruto series . please say theres more to the story


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks 

Yup, there's lots more to come. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



?Plans? What type of plans?? She narrowed her eyes at the blush that appeared on Hinata?s face. ?My, this wouldn?t happen to be a date now, would it?? Her smile grew at the lack of a response, the silence holding all the answers she needed.

Kahame sighed. _Poor kids? They never even stood a chance?_ He paused for a second. He had known Karei for years, so he knew her mannerisms like the back of his hand. For some reason, she didn?t seem to have that glint of ?evil? in her eye. _Could it be that she actually wants to help these two?_ He smiled, already knowing the answer. _You?re too good for this world, Karei. I do hope you know that._

?Aww, your first date!? She pinched Naruto?s cheek, getting the desired result of causing annoyance for the boy. She turned and winked at Hinata, causing the teen?s blush to turn several shades darker.

Kahame laughed, sensing the teens? distress. ?Okay, Karei,? he said between chuckles, ?I think they?ve suffered enough.? Karei spun around to face him, trying to put on her best ?puppy-dog eyes? act, but failing miserably due to the grin on her face. With a sigh of reluctance, she agreed.

It?s said that once two minds become fully accustom to each other, the owners can transmit thoughts and ideas simply through eye-contact. For Karei and Kahame, this was the case. They caught each other?s gaze, passing on the same idea to each other: _Advice_.

?Naruto, you go on ahead with Kahame, get cleaned up. I?ll stay out here with Hinata a while longer.? Karei preferred to keep the boys together, while she took the girl. There?s just some advice that?s meant to be kept secret between genders ? especially in the advice they were preparing on giving the two teens.

Seeing no reason to deny her request, though getting the feeling that something fishy was occurring, Naruto agreed and walked over to Kahame, bidding the two women farewell.

When they boys were safely inside, Karei turned to Hinata, a grin on her face. Without warning, she began applauding the quiet girl.

?I don?t know what you did to the boy, but _damn _does he like you.? Hinata flushed madly at Karei?s statement.

?You? you think so?? She looked up when Karei snorted.

?Hinata, didn?t you _see _the way he was gawking at you?? Hinata didn?t reply, a lack of speech preventing it. ?He couldn?t take his eyes off you!?

Hinata continued to stare at her feet, unable to think of a suitable reply. In all honesty, she?d thought that it?d been _her _that was staring at _him_, not the other way round. But if what Karei had said was true, then?

Karei?s wicked grin grew when realization dawned on the shy girl?s face. _Oh Hinata, I?m truly sorry, but you?re just so fun to tease it?s hard not to._ Her mind?s forte being in the art of teasing, she had yet another ?great? idea.

?So, how?d you get him _this _into you?? Karei laughed in her mind as the girl pressed her two index fingers together to try and force down the embarrassment that was overwhelming her. This motion, however, opened up yet another gateway to teasing for Karei. Putting on her best look of confusion, she tilted her head and looked at Hinata?s hands. ?I?m not sure what that gesture symbolizes. An idea does come to mind though?? She got her desired result when Hinata?s head shot up in a mixture of shock and worry.

Really, Karei didn?t have any idea as to what the motion could ?symbolize?, but Hinata didn?t have to know that, did she?

Naruto emerged from his bathroom, his face clean of dirt and sweat, his skin refreshed. Kahame had made some tea and was quietly sipping it, waiting for the blonde Genin to make his way downstairs.

If it had been any other situation, Kahame would?ve found the fact that he was feeling nervous pretty funny. However, due to these nerves, worry drowned out the shining aura of amusement.

_I hardly know this kid at all, yet I?m supposed to educate him on a subject such as this!?_ Images of Naruto throwing a hissy fit and breaking several things at the thought of having someone intrude on his personal life came to mind, as did several others, some involving colorful language, one even involving bloodshed at the hands of an over-sized mace Naruto had managed to pull out of nowhere. Kahame forced his one back down to the hell that spawned it.

He sighed. He?d do it for Karei. She deserved his support. However strong she was, one person can never match the terror of adolescent ignorance in a matter such as this. Even the most intelligent ones can be clueless without help from the experienced.

Karei wasn?t feeling any of these nerves. No, feelings such as excitement and anticipation were prominent instead. She cleared her throat, getting the shy girl?s attention.

Naruto slid the door open, letting out a breath of relief. He fell back onto the couch next to Kahame, taking one of the cups of tea and gulping it down in one go. He turned to the fidgeting man next to him.

?So?? Kahame turned to look at the boy who had just spoken. ?What was it you wanted to talk to me about??

?Well, in light of the news I just recently received from your newly appointed _boyfriend_,? Karei said, after receiving the same question from the now blushing girl in front of her, ?Kahame and I decided on giving you some advice.?

?Advice on what?? Naruto asked bluntly, having been told a similar thing from the man next to him.

?W-well, you see?? Kahame paused, thinking of the best way to word his next sentence. ??The first one is always the hardest.? He inwardly cursed at his appalling choice of words.

Naruto stared blankly at him, letting out an intelligent ?Eh??. Kahame sighed. _I?m no good at these kind of things. I hope Karei?s faring better than I am_?

That she was.

?We want to help you two. I know how much you adore the kid, Hinata.? Karei was mildly surprised when Hinata nodded, instead of doing what she expected and averting her gaze to anywhere but Karei. ?And, well, we?ve decided??

??on giving you two some?? Kahame prepared himself for the rollercoaster of events that would follow his next two words.

Karei let a grin settle on her face. Oh, the things that would follow her next sentence would the best she?d had in a while. _Oh boy, here it comes! Get ready, Hinata, ?cause that blonde idiot?s gonna be fawning over you when I?m done with you!_

_Well? if I die here today? I think I?ve led a good life? What am I saying!? I really don?t want to do this?_ Kahame opened his mouth, letting the words painfully rise up in his throat.

Karei made a gap between her grinning lips, letting the sweet, juicy words slide out of her mouth and into the air, heading towards the awaiting girl?s ears.

??Dating advice!? Karei yelled, her words full of enthusiasm.

??D-dating advice?? Kahame mumbled, dreading the effect his statement would have on his wellbeing.

For a brief moment, silence ruled supreme. Nothing was said? nothing moved? It was as if time had stood still?

?Then the ?fun? began?




And there's chapter nine. I'm currently about 1500 words into chapter 10, but I may or may not put in a small interlude type thing before it. Just to explain something.

Here's a sneak preview of the next chapter 


*Spoiler*: __ 



?Then it looks like I?ve got a hell of a lot to teach you,? Karei began waving her arms around, as if to emphasise her words. ?For starters, I shall bestow upon you my number one rule.? Karei was surprised to see Hinata lean in slightly. _Just how much does the kid mean to her?_ ?As many wise women once said: ?The way to a man?s heart, is through his stomach?.? 

Hinata almost face-faulted. It seemed that Karei had a hard time being serious about anything when it came to dating.

?Now, now, don?t knock my advice just yet. You saw how highly Naruto praised you for your cooking abilities, right?? Karei grinned as Hinata gave a small nod. ?And I?m guessing that praise wouldn?t be _all _you got from him if you let him sample your skills again, _would it_?? Hinata?s eyes shot open at the woman?s statement.


----------



## italia (Dec 1, 2008)

ah the suspense is killin me. dont tell me thats it...


----------



## rolio (Dec 4, 2008)

The suspence is almost life threatning.


----------



## Rinme (Dec 4, 2008)

Good fanfic, you did good work.


----------



## S?phi? (Dec 6, 2008)

_Come on Frenzy.. _​ 
_Send me a new chapter already *HURRY UP!!* _​ 
_.. Your readers are waiting. _​


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry 

I'm having sort of a writers block type thingy going on at the moment. I've done about 3000 words of chapter 10 so far, but I'm trying to keep everything top quality.

But it will come  And (hopefully) it will be enjoyable!

Oh, and thanks for everyone who's commented/reviewed/whatever you wanna call it on my fanfic. I really, really, really, really appreciate it!


----------



## S?phi? (Dec 6, 2008)

Killin_Frenzy said:


> Sorry
> 
> I'm having sort of a writers block type thingy going on at the moment. I've done about 3000 words of chapter 10 so far, but I'm trying to keep everything top quality.
> 
> ...


_It's alright.. _​ 
_Just take your time and do your best i'll be waiting. _​


----------



## italia (Dec 7, 2008)

Killin_Frenzy said:


> Sorry
> 
> I'm having sort of a writers block type thingy going on at the moment. I've done about 3000 words of chapter 10 so far, but I'm trying to keep everything top quality.
> 
> ...


cant waitfor the next chapter hope you lose the block


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh, I already have 

Wrote over 2000 words last night. I finally found the direction I wanted the chapter to take.

I'll give you a hint - character development/past.

But that's all


----------



## rolio (Dec 7, 2008)

Can't wait


----------



## Devid (Dec 8, 2008)

Great work done.I like that work.Thank you for sharing here.I like most hina.That is really a Great Story.


----------



## austinjklim (Dec 8, 2008)

Thx for the fanfic... i always lov naruhina fanfic...
i even watch it at my phone...^^


----------



## NaruHinaFTW (Dec 23, 2008)

Love it! great fanfic, can't wait till next chapter


----------



## italia (Dec 27, 2008)

Killin_Frenzy said:


> Oh, I already have
> 
> Wrote over 2000 words last night. I finally found the direction I wanted the chapter to take.
> 
> ...


has this story been discontinued? just wondering since the last update has been over a month ago... hopefully not this is a very good story.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Dec 28, 2008)

Nah, it hasn't been discontinued, I've pretty much finished chapter 10, but christmas has delayed its upload. Sorry for the laziness


----------



## italia (Dec 28, 2008)

Killin_Frenzy said:


> Nah, it hasn't been discontinued, I've pretty much finished chapter 10, but christmas has delayed its upload. Sorry for the laziness


ahh dont worry aslong as its still running then its all good. take your time as long as the quality level stays where it is; the wait is definitely worth it.


----------



## The777Man (Jan 6, 2009)

Great fanfic. NaruHina and SasuSaku are my favorite pairings.


----------



## Nexdonum (Jan 8, 2009)

Very, very well written and thought up. I usually don't like too much fan-fic, but this is wonderful. 

I honestly can't wait to see what comes next, and I hate that anticipation. 

But thank you for sharing this, so far, and I hope that you continue to create this terrific story. I'm enjoying it more and more. =D


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, here we have it, folks! The next, awesomley-edited chapter of: Fushigakure!

Thanks for being so patient, I took what I hope people will see as a 'well deserved break', although the term 'laziness' does seem to be  more fitting...

Oh, and since when did I have so many readers!? It was such an unexpected surprise to get so many new comments. You guys ROCK!

Anyway, I won't delay you any longer. Enjoy!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Ten

In one of Karei’s comedies, a typical scene one might find would be when a character rapidly spits out the fluid they have in their mouths when being told a particularly shocking piece of information. The reason this type of scene is so common is due to the fact that audiences find it hilarious no matter how many times they see it. It’s both real and surreal at the same time – not many people would experience such a thing in their lives, but most could still relate to the feeling, bringing about laughs at the comedic truthfulness of the emphasized scene.

For the two men currently situated in Karei’s living room, the scene was anything but hilarious.

Naruto rapidly expelled the contents of his mouth onto the wooden floor after having refilled his cup of tea. He started coughing due to inhaling some of the tea, and beat his chest heavily to aid his lungs at expelling the excess liquid they had taken in.

“You WHAT!?” He yelled, causing Kahame to cover his ears in fear of losing his hearing at the hands – or rather the voice – of the strident teen. 

“I- I said-” Kahame began.

“I heard what you said!” Naruto exclaimed, waving his arms in the air. “I just don’t know what the hell you’re on about!” He promptly scooted to the far end of the couch, fearing he had another Pervy Sage in disguise. 

Kahame waved his hands franticly as a means to calm the boy down. “H-hey! I only wanted to help!” He flinched as Naruto’s mouth fell open.

“HELP!?” Naruto yelled, finding the entire concept of taking dating advice ridiculous. He was a ninja, for crying out loud – how hard could a simple _date _be!? Not as hard as Kahame was making it out to be – he was sure of that. “I’m gonna be Hokage someday – you think I need help in something like _this_!?” Kahame sighed at the boy’s stubbornness – it reminded him too much of someone he knew.

_Good thing I have experience at dealing with someone like this_. Had the situation called for it, he would’ve smirked. _I guess being around Karei for so long has taught me a few tricks in how to deal with these sorts of situations._

“Okay then, what’s the first thing you’d do when you came to take her out?” He posed the question, hoping to tear down the boy’s defenses.

“Huh? Well I’d…” Naruto paused and looked down. He hadn’t expected this. “I’d… I’d, erm…” 

He looked up to see Kahame grow a smirk. _Now _the situation called for it. 

“Fine then, what would _you _do!?” He decided to play Kahame at his own game. However, it was far less effective when your opponent had several advantages over you – mainly experience.

“Oh, I can’t tell you that. I thought you didn’t _want _my help.” He laughed in triumph as Naruto sighed in a mix of defeat an anger. Oh, egos were so easy to deflate once you knew how.

Naruto mumbled something inaudible to the man sitting next to him. Kahame had a pretty good idea as to what the teen had said, but he had to hear him say it again – if not for clearance, then just for the hell of it. 

_It looks like you’re rubbing off on me a little, Karei._ Kahame thought, his ideas taking a very Karei-ish turn.

“I didn’t quite catch that, can you repeat it?” He grinned as a scowl spread across Naruto’s face.

“Fine.” Naruto said again, a little louder this time.

“Fine what? Elaborate please.” Kahame was having the time of his life at the teen’s expense. He wouldn’t carry it on for long, though – he wasn’t that sadistic.

“Fine! I’ll take your help!” Naruto’s scowl disappeared when Kahame clapped him on the back.

“Good decision, kid.” Kahame said, smiling at the now willing to listen blond. His only intention had been to help the boy – the chance at having a little fun at his expense just happened to present itself. “Both Karei and I want this relationship to work for you two.” 

“Why’s that?” Naruto asked, confused. He didn’t have any idea why someone would want to help him with something like this. Then again, he wouldn’t, having never been in the situation he was in now.

“I’ve heard how tough it can be for ninjas to find partners. You two have a great opportunity here. We don’t want either of you to miss it.” He smiled at the slight blush that appeared on the teen’s cheeks. His suspicions had been confirmed. _So the kid really doesn’t have any experience in this sort of thing, and I doubt the girl does, either._

The whole concept was completely new to Naruto. Dating… advice… relationships… partners…

He decided to shut up and listen to what the guy had to say – something he’d done only a few times in his entire life. He realized just how much he valued his relationship with Hinata, and while he thought that getting advice on how to have lunch with her was pretty damn ridiculous, he’d do whatever it took to keep hold of their bond. It was already tight as hell, but it’s always safer to add a second nut to a screw to make sure that it keeps whatever it’s holding together intact.

Kahame was slightly taken back by the serious look that the teen donned. _Is he really this determined to have what it takes to make their relationship reach new levels?_ He gave the boy credit. _That was easier than I thought. I wonder how Karei’s doing?_
__________________________________________

“Hey. Hey! Hinata! You there!?” Karei waved a hand in front of the crimson girl standing in front of her. The effects of her previous words seemed to cause the girl to become immobile. She was just staring at the same spot on the wall, not moving at all. _Well, I guess going into a state of suspended animation is one way of reacting to my offer…_

Hinata’s mind had begun its descent into shutdown mode. Her consciousness had its work cut out for it. Fortunately for her, however, Karei decided to make it easier on the poor girl.

By simply whispering a few words in the girl’s ear, all her thoughts and emotions turned into one, very mesmerizing image... An image of Naruto… with only his boxers on… drenched in the sweat of a good workout… his toned abs seemingly glowing golden in the sun.

He eyes widened and she looked at the provocation of her sudden change in thought pattern. Karei smiled innocently at her reaction.

“Ah, you’re back, I see. I thought I’d lost you for good.” Karei smirked as the teen looked down at the ground, her breathing becoming ever so slightly heavier. 

_It’ll be days since she’ll be able to get that image out of her head_. Karei thought. _…Not that that’s a bad thing, though. _

“So, Hinata…” Karei began pacing around the nervous girl, as if she was seeing what she had to work with. “You ever been on a date before?” She posed the simple question, hoping to get an answer she could build upon.

“N-no… I haven’t…” Came the teen’s quiet reply. A sharp clap from Karei made her jump.

“Then it looks like I’ve got a hell of a lot to teach you,” Karei began waving her arms around, as if to emphasize her words. “For starters, I shall bestow upon you my number one rule.” Karei was surprised to see Hinata lean in slightly. _Just how much does the kid mean to her?_ “As many wise women once said: ‘The way to a man’s heart, is through his stomach’.” 

Hinata almost face-faulted. It seemed that Karei had a hard time being serious about anything when it came to dating.

“Now, now, don’t knock my advice just yet. You saw how highly Naruto praised you for your cooking abilities, right?” Karei grinned as Hinata gave a small nod. “And I’m guessing that praise wouldn’t be _all _you got from him if you let him sample your skills again, _would it?_” Hinata’s eyes shot open at the woman’s statement.

She was in a very, _very _foreign situation. She’d never met a person quite like Karei. In fact, she’d go so far as to say that Karei was by far the most unique person she’d ever known. 

Oh well, getting help from a sadistic psychopath was better than getting no help at all…

_…right?_

The answer, of course, was no. However, as it turned out, Karei was not always a sadistic psychopath, she actually had a serious side. It was just that this serious side hardly ever surfaced.

Karei narrowed her eyes at Hinata. She could still see so many opportunities to make the teen in front of her feel embarrassed, awkward, nervous… all types of fun emotions. Well, not fun on Hinata’s behalf. 

But after seeing that scene in the playground, she began to realize just how much these two teens could benefit from being together. 

Naruto had been on the verge of breaking down – big time. Had it not had been for Hinata, he would’ve probably…

She didn’t want to think about what might’ve happened. And, thanks to Hinata, she didn’t have to.

Plus, it was painfully obvious that the girl had feelings for the dense blond the minute she walked through her front door. It was also painfully obvious that the boy didn’t have the slightest clue.

So with what little idea he now had, Karei decided to work with. Heck, if he had even the slightest inkling that the girl had feelings for him, or he had feelings for her, for that matter, then this relationship would have to work. It needed to. They needed it to. 

And Karei _wanted _it to.

Yes, that’s right. Michiko Karei – the most satirical, tease-loving, mocking person her friends knew was actually being deadly serious about something that she’d normally poke fun at for days.

Hinata was one lucky girl… She just didn’t know it.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jan 17, 2009)

Super-special-awesome-YTAS-referance-double-post-because-it-took-so-long-a-go-go!


*Spoiler*: __ 



?I see?? Naruto now sat crossed legged on the couch, listening intently to the man sitting opposite him. At first, it had been both awkward and embarrassing for the two of them. Talking about things such as what to wear, what to say, what _not _to say, how to eat, all the way down to the do?s and don?ts of dating were hard enough to discuss with someone you knew well. But someone you?d only met once?

However, as time progressed, and the two became more and more used to the situation, it became easier and easier, until Kahame had achieved what many had failed at doing for years.

He actually _had _Naruto?s attention! 

Not just the slight attention that he?d give when threatened, but his _full-blown, undivided attention!_

And he didn?t even have to throw in the promise of a new jutsu!

Still, that didn?t mean it didn?t take a _lot _of effort to drill even the most simple ideas into the thick skull of the teen. 

Kahame was currently on his fifth explanation of why eating with your mouth open was one of the most inappropriate things to do whilst on a date. He thought he?d finally gotten the point across, but?

?But what if I need to breathe, and my mouth?s full of food?? Naruto asked without thinking. Kahame smacked his head.

?Naruto? what?s the big thing underneath your eyes. Y?know ? it has two nostrils?? Kahame looked up to see that the blond was actually looking to see what he meant. When realisation dawned on the teen?s face, and the inevitable blush of embarrassment swept across his cheeks, Kahame sighed. ?_Now _do you get it?? He was relieved ? to say the least ? when the boy nodded.

?So, to recap: don?t eat too fast, don?t eat with your mouth open, don?t talk with your mouth full, don?t put your elbows on the table, don?t slurp your soup, don?t eat too much at once, don?t swallow before chewing?? Naruto sighed. ?Is there anything you _can _do??

So far, most of the rules had been thing you weren?t allowed to do. This was mainly due to the fact that, with Naruto, laying down the restrictions first was the most important issue. If you gave the boy any leeway, he?d use it to its full extent ? and then use it some more.

Kahame smiled. ?Of course there are. You?re allowed to enjoy your food, obviously. Just don?t act like some sort of animal, or escaped mental patient.?

?But nobody?s ever told me about manners before?? Naruto replied, the idea of behaving like a gentleman still highly alien to him.

?I can see why?? Kahame mumbled. He denied saying anything when the teen questioned what he had said. ?Look Naruto, here?s the deal. You?re going on a date, yes?? 

The blond nodded.

?You?re going on a date with Hinata, right?? 

Again, the blond nodded, with a confused look on his face.

?Tell me ? what does Hinata mean to you? What do you like about her?? 

Naruto blinked. The question seemed out of the blue. 

?What does Hinata-chan mean to me?? Kahame nodded at Naruto?s question. ?Well that?s easy ? she?s my friend! I?d protect her with my life if I had to, and I?d do it without a second?s thought.? Kahame smiled at the boy?s caring nature. However, it wasn?t the answer he?d been hoping for.

?Yes, well, that?s a very admirable thing, but _why _would you do all that? Surely it?s not just because she?s on your team. There must be a reason as to why you like her so.? Kahame hoped that by making Naruto answer his question, the teen himself would realise how much the girl meant to him. Only when you think about why you like someone is when you realise how much they mean to you.

And that?s exactly what happened.

Naruto opened his mouth to give one of his ordinary answers, as if he were going to describe any of his friends, when he stopped. He opened his mouth again, but the answer he was about to say didn?t seem right? Something about it was off.

 Kahame smiled. _There we go?_

Naruto began to think. He began to think long and hard. Granted, he wasn?t the best thinker, but when he wanted to he could be fairly intelligent.

Only fairly, though. Everyone has their weaknesses, after all?

_Why do I like Hinata-chan? Why do I like Hinata-chan?_

It wasn?t that the reasons weren?t coming to him en masse? It was just that most of them were things he?d never dealt with before. 

There were the obvious reasons, such as that she was a nice person, she was caring, she was a good friend, she made him laugh, she was a great cook, she was a good ninja etc. 

But then there were others? Others which he?d only thought of subconsciously until now.

_She?s really determined? I enjoy just being around her? She always makes everything seem lighter?_

??Just thinking about her brings a smile to my face?? He began voicing his thoughts out loud without realising. ??She accepts me for who I am?? Kahame smiled. 

_Perhaps the kid isn?t as dense as I first thought. He just needed a nudge in the right direction._

??She?s cute??

Naruto stood up.

?Scrap that ? she?s downright beautiful.?

He looked down at his clenched fist.

??Just thinking about her being hurt breaks my heart in two??

Kahame nodded. He understood exactly what the kid meant.

??Thinking about not being able to see her anymore is just unbearable??

A small smile broke through on the boy?s face.

??Thinking about simply being with her is enough on its own to make life worth living.?

A small tear slid down the teen?s cheek. _Now _he knew exactly how he felt about the girl.

Now he knew why all that advice he?d been given was necessary?

?Now he knew what Hinata meant to him?

?She? Hinata-chan?? He turned to look at Kahame, only now understanding what his real intentions were when he asked the question. ?She makes me feel? She makes me feel complete.? He was a little unsatisfied at his choice of words, but at that moment he was finding it hard to think straight. The flood of thoughts and emotions made sure of that.

Kahame nodded, happy at the blond?s realisation. _If only he?d realised it earlier? All these explanations could?ve been spared?_ He wouldn?t admit it, but he was actually glad that he?d had this talk. Having no real male family, he had never been able to have talks such as these. But thanks to Naruto, he?d actually ended up helping himself aswell.

There was a certain woman on his mind. A certain woman that, only now, he?d realised fully what she meant to him. Of course, he could think of a million different reasons as to why he loved her, but it took him until he actually discussed it with someone, even indirectly, to get an idea of how much more she meant to him. 

_Naruto? Even when you?re frustrating as hell? you still end up doing good. _Kahame smiled, a tear descending down his cheek aswell. _I?m glad I met you kid? I really am?_


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jan 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Contrary to Kahame, Karei?s approach to advising Hinata was greatly different. While Kahame focused on what Naruto could and couldn?t do, Karei focused on what Hinata could do, and could get away with. In her eyes ? being the female in the relationship was twice as fun as she thought being the male would be.

As such, the certain ?privileges? Karei was telling Hinata that she could have on her date were turning the girl every shade of red under the sun. In fact, Karei was sure that Hinata had invented several new colors that day.

??So, to sum up, you can pretty much manipulate Naruto into doing whatever you want.? Karei concluded, after telling Hinata about the ingenious art of ?suggestion?.

Basically, Karei told Hinata that if she wanted something, or wanted Naruto to do something, she could indirectly ask him in the form of a statement rather than a question. For example, when Hinata told Karei what shirt she thought Naruto looked best in (after a lot of probing), Karei told her that saying something like, ?You know, you looked really nice in that shirt,? would almost certainly make the dense blond wear it, even though Hinata never actually asked for it.

Hinata didn?t like the phrase Karei used ? manipulation was a horrible thing ? but she had to admit, some of it _did _sound tempting. It seemed that Karei was rubbing off on Hinata a little bit. Her ?dark side?, as it were, was begging to surface ? for the very first time.

Karei scratched her chin. Aside from the few tips, she really couldn?t think of anything else to tell the girl.

??I think that?s about it?? She looked over at the quiet girl. ?I guess I can count on you to make tomorrow _interesting _for the lad, right?? Hinata slowly nodded. Over the course of the ?advice? she had been given, Hinata learned to simply agree with Karei on some things. Disagreeing wasn?t worth the hassle it caused.

?Besides, Hinata felt that Karei _could _count on her to make tomorrow interesting. Surprisingly, over the course of the mission, she found that it was becoming easier and easier to be around Naruto. Before, her shy side took a massive boost anytime he came within ten feet of her, but now, contrary to the past, she felt as if she could open up more than usual when he was around.

She didn?t quite know why, though. It wasn?t that she couldn?t think of any reasons, however, it was just that she couldn?t pick the right one.

He was a good listener, as much as he was a good talker. He was _easy _to talk to (easier than most, anyway) ? Hinata didn?t feel particularly pressured to act 100 percent perfectly when he was around, she felt that she could let a few jokes and fake mocks go here and there, she knew that Naruto could take a joke.

But, ironically, the most prominent reason, and the most obscure, was that? she just felt comfortable around him. She couldn?t explain why ? she had plenty of reasons, except none of them seemed to be the correct one ? but there was something about him, some aura that he had, that allowed her, and virtually anyone else, to simply be able to _be themselves_ around him.

A small smile sparked into life on the teen?s lips. However obscure this reason was, she?d find out tomorrow exactly why she felt the way she did around him. After all, she?d known _of _the boy for a very, very long time, but it was only until recently that she?d really _known_, if not a little, then some things about him. Tomorrow, she?d find out exactly what made him tick ? what made him the Naruto he was today?

?What made her love him so much?
__________________________________________

A sense of awkwardness was keen in the air when the two women entered the house long after the two men had. Hinata made the weak excuse of getting herself a drink to escape the inevitable entering of the living room. Karei just laughed, knowing the real reason for the girl?s reluctance to enter the room which currently housed the blond teen, and allowed her this one favor, entering the living room without her.

The two men?s heads whirled around when they heard the door slide open, the younger of which jumping slightly at what he thought would be the beginning to the event he?d both been waiting for and dreading ? a little more of the latter than the former, delicate situations not being his best. He was somewhat relieved, however, when he only saw the black-haired Karei emerge from the hallway, carrying a large, and slightly foreboding, grin on her face.

Still, the first thought that popped into his mind was the absence of a certain teen.

?Where?s Hinata-chan?? He asked after Karei had barely stepped foot into the room. She frowned in mock dejection.

?Am I not good enough for you?? she jokingly pouted, earning a sigh from the blond and a smirk from Kahame.

?Hello, Karei-_sama_, how are you this fine evening?? He sarcastically retorted. Karei peered over at a slightly shocked, otherwise amused Kahame.

?I see what he lacks in _manners_,? she looked back over to the blond, ?he _also _lacks in comebacks.? She smiled innocently when Naruto became slightly riled up.

?Whoa, whoa, easy you two. I think the start of a verbal war isn?t quite what we need right now?? Karei said, trying to calm the two down. His words did as he had hoped, as the thought of ?advice? re-entered Naruto?s and Karei?s heads, bringing about the same sense of awkwardness as before, as well as a slight sense of sadism.

?That reminds me?? She looked sweetly in Naruto?s direction, placing her palms together in front of her. ?Naruto, would you mind fetching me a glass of water? I?m ever so thirsty.?

Naruto, seeing no plausible reason as to why Karei couldn?t get it herself, but eager to get out of the room in hopes of shaking off some of the awkwardness that didn?t want to leave him alone, he walked out of the room, casting a suspicious eye at the woman. One didn?t need to know Karei for more than a few days to know that most of the things she did had some sort of ulterior motive hidden behind them. One which would most likely end up in entertainment for her.

Which, of course, this request did. _Sorry Hinata, but it doesn?t look like you?ll be able to prepare yourself for the confrontation. Besides, if you can get rid of the awkwardness now, you should be fine tomorrow? Though I hope there?ll still be some ?fun?._ Kahame noticed the evil glint in the woman?s eye, and sighed.

?I still can?t believe you put me through all that?? Karei smirked at Kahame?s words. ?You?ll be the death of me one day, you do know that, don?t you?? Kahame smiled as Karei sat down next to him and gave him a quick peck on the cheek.

?If I am, it would make things even. I?ve already been your savoir.? She smirked as Kahame rolled his eyes. 

?You?ll never let me forget that, will you?? They both laughed, recalling a memory secret to them, and them only. ?Then again, why would I ever want to?? Karei leaned her head on Kahame?s shoulder, sharing a moment of silence, reminiscing on one, special moment. 

The moment where their relationship began?

The moment they first met?


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jan 20, 2009)

Character-Development-Flashback no Jutsu!


*Spoiler*: __ 



_The sun shone brightly over the town of Fushigakure, indicating that, yet again, it would be another warm summers day. The birds seemed happy, and were merrily singing, perched high up on the branches, or standing on the windowsills of local houses.

One bird, however, had the misfortune of choosing the windowsill of one Michiko Karei?s kitchen as their current location to stand. A large fist slamming down hard on a wooden table nearly gave the poor thing a heart attack, and it flew as far away as it could in fear of its life, forever labelling that house as unsafe.

Karei sighed, her fingers drumming on the kitchen counter in frustration.

?Where? where the hell did I put those damn herbs?!?? She vented her anger out loud, searching every nook and cranny in every single cupboard and drawer. After a long while she came to the conclusion that, in fact, she didn?t have any. She sighed, realizing that she could?ve saved herself a few hours by simply going out and collecting the ingredients she needed to finish her herbal medicine.

Sliding on her sandals and picking up the small bag that once belonged to her mother, she left her house, heading for the forest. She?d be damned if that forest didn?t have the herbs she needed. A few choice words entered her head at the idea of not being able to find the ingredients she?d need.

Little did she know that she?d find a lot more than a few herbs in that forest? A lot more, indeed.

____________________________________________________
Kahame ran as fast, and as hard as he could. The trees which had previously been zooming past him were now beginning to slow down, indicating his high level of fatigue. His commander pushed him far too hard, but he?d sooner pass out from exhaustion then stop to take a rest?

?Which was exactly what happened. It started with his foot landing awkwardly, his ankle twisting in searing pain. That soon led to his leg tensing up, sending him crashing to the ground head-first. If the loud ringing in his ears didn?t indicate to him that he was in a world of trouble, then the sudden blackness did. 

He was unconscious?

He was unconscious in the middle of the forest, with no one about to help him.

?At least, he thought that there wasn?t anybody about. There was, in fact, a trio of bandits that had managed to sneak into the town in a rare lapse of security, around the time when the guards on the gate had been switching. 

They?d been tailing Kahame for about ten minutes before he fell, having noticed his weariness in less than a second. Seeing him as an easy target, and know not having to worry about him putting up a fight, they closed in on his unconscious body, ready to take whatever loot they could manage from him. The life of a bandit was sweet when opportunities like these presented themselves to you

?Or at least they thought it was?

__________________________________________________
Karei almost squealed in joy when she finally found the last patch of herbs she needed to collect, and immediately began harvesting them, fearing that they?d disappear for some reason, leaving her at a loss again. Fate had never been kind to her, having left her completely alone in her life, so she didn?t see it fit to try and push her luck by standing around.

She smiled at the thought of her new medicine, and how it could change her life around. She didn?t actually have any idea how it would manage something as amazing at changing her life, but she was desperate. She?d try just about anything if it had even the smallest amount of hope at bringing back the happiness she once felt.

It wasn?t as if she didn?t know many people. it was just that she wasn?t particularly close to any of them. They were either too old, married or too young for her to be able to relate the them in any way. She?d say that they were acquaintances more than they were friends. Coupled with the loss of her mother?

She shook the thoughts from her head, not liking the train of pattern they were taking. However, having been lost in them, and having just finished gathering the last herb she needed, a loud thump jolted her out of her reverie. She focused her attention towards the origin of the sound, but didn?t hear anything else for a short moment. She was just about to leave when she heard snickering, and the sound of someone talking. Taking a few steps closer, she hid behind a tree and listened in on the conversation that was occurring.

??Can?t believe our luck! To think this sucker would go and knock himself out for us!? The group laughed. 

?Saves the need for us to do it, eh Boss?? A lackey replied, poking around inside a pouch that they?d ?found? attached to Kahame.

?You betcha!? The ?Boss? replied, pocketing the money he ?obtained? from the man?s wallet. ?Good thing he was carrying all this stuff, too! Makes our job a hella lot more profitable.? The man stopped for a second, peering down at Kahame. ?Still, we don?t want him waking up on us?? He looked over at his two henchmen. ?You know what to do-?

?HEY!? 

The three bandits looked to see a young, black-haired woman standing in the opening of two trees, her fists clenched around a small bag, eyes narrowed. The bandits blinked, before the ?Boss? spoke up.

?Beat it, girl. We?re busy.? They continued to pillage the unconscious Kahame, seeing the woman as no threat at all. All it took was an elbow to the neck, followed by the thud of a lackey?s body to make them rethink their first impressions.

Karei had closed the gap between her and the thieves in less than a second, and had lowered their numbers from three two to in not much more. She smirked.

?I?m guessing this isn?t a rehearsal for some sort of play. You better get away from him.? Karei took a step forward menacingly, hoping to avoid confrontation. It wasn?t that she didn?t think she could take them, it was just that she feel like knocking out more than one person in less than a minute.

Unfortunately, once again, fate decided to be a bitch and deny Karei of her wants.

?Or what?? The ?Boss? replied, pulling out a knife. ?What?s a broad like you gonna do?? He lunged at Karei with his knife, not taking the unconscious body of his partner as any sort of indication of the woman?s capabilities.

To say ?it wasn?t hard? for Karei to take care of the remaining two bandits would be a downright lie, and to say it was easy would be a huge understatement. Even with her fairly average taijutsu skills, the ?fight?, if you could call it that, was over in almost an instant. The forest floor was now covered with four unconscious bodies.

Checking the stranger?s pulse to see if he was okay ? which, thankfully, he was ? she tried to wake him. After a few attempts, she realized that waking him was a lost cause, and decided that taking him back to her place was probably the best course of action.

So, with more than a little effort, she picked up her bag, along with the insentient body of Kahame, and began the long and tiresome struggle back to her house. The guy would have to be eternally grateful, otherwise he might find himself in a similar state to which he was in at that moment for making her lug him all the way back to her house._


----------



## Juztin (Jan 21, 2009)

GREAT!  Man I read this story non-stop for hours yesterday.  Great story and execution and hooks you something fierce hehe.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jan 21, 2009)

Hehe, thanks 


*Spoiler*: __ 



_The first thing Kahame felt after finally regaining consciousness was a dull pain in his ankle, and the feel of something cold pressed against it. He slowly opened his eyes, the normal amount of light seeming far too bright after having been knocked out.

It was then that he noticed the pretty woman leaning over him, a worried yet relieved look on her face. 

?An? angel??? he asked, still not having gathered his bearings. ?Aw crap, I died.? 

Karei shot a confused look at the man, before breaking out into an amused grin.

?I guess that?s one way of saying hello.? She stood up, allowing the man some space. After Kahame realized that he, in fact, wasn?t dead, merely in a different place than he was before, he suddenly became very curious as to why he was where he was.

?What happened?? He asked simply.

?I?d like to know the answer myself.? Karei replied, earning a perplexed stare from the still complete stranger. ?I found you unconscious, in the middle of the forest, about to become a human kunai holster at the hands of a few bandits.?

By the way Kahame?s face didn?t show any sign of understanding, Karei realized she?d have to dumb it down a bit.

?I. Saved. Your. Life.? She said slowly, in the mood for some thanks.

Kahame, still slightly dazed, had to wait a moment before the effect of Karei?s words actually registered with his brain.

But when they did?

Kahame sat bolt upright, wide eyes staring into concerned yet somewhat amused ones. 

?You? you saved? my life??? Kahame spluttered out. Karei jokingly looked around the room, as if searching for something.

?Is there an echo in here?? When she felt that the tease had sunk in to the man, she turned to face him, a cheerful grin on her face. ?Believe it, mister ? I saved your life from three pitiful bandits. I mean honestly, they were utter crap??

Kahame simply stared at his savoir as she continued to gloat about her easy victory. The idea of having his life saved by this woman was still? ?new? to him, and he was trying to remember exactly how he had managed to fall unconscious. He pretty much knew already, but hadn?t quite accepted it yet ? his pride was being stubborn.

Besides, Karei had finished her boasting session, and had more questions for the still unidentified man.

?So? What?s your name?? Karei asked, feeling almost compelled to find out more about the man. It took Kahame a few seconds to realize that he?d been asked a question? And that he?d been staring at the woman for quite some time.

?Huh? Oh, my name?s Kahame.? He replied, albeit slowly.

?Kahame, huh?? Karei nodded, showing her approval. ?Nice to save you, Kahame. I?m Karei.? She smiled to let the man know that she was only joking.

Well, mostly, anyway.

Still unsatisfied with the total lack of things to talk about ? even after having saved his life ? she decided that getting to know him still seemed like the best idea.

?So, you got any family around these parts?? Karei was a little shocked when Kahame suddenly looked a little depressed at her question. ?What?s the matter??

Kahame looked up at the woman.. She at least warranted an answer ? she had saved his life, after all. 

?I don?t have any family ? I?ve been alone for as long as I can remember.? Karei?s eyes widened at the new information she?d been given.

?He?s? He?s the same as? me?? she thought.

?Do you mind?? she began to place a hand on his shoulder, but stopped halfway, ?if I ask what happened?? Kahame shook his head.

?Couldn?t tell ya. I?ve never known any family. My first memories are of an orphanage, and then of joining the town guard.? He jumped slightly when Karei completed her gesture, though he felt somewhat comforted by the hand than now rested on his shoulder.

?Must?ve been rough?? Karei said calmly, feeling the need to comfort the man, knowing what it felt like to be alone. Kahame just shrugged, not wanting to dwell on the matter.

?Could?ve been worse.? When Karei shot him a ?how-could-it-have-been-worse?? look, he decided to elaborate. ?I guess? I guess since I never knew what it was like to have family? I never knew what it was like to lose any, you know what I mean.? He sighed. ?That would suck.?

Karei?s heart clenched in her chest. That feeling he just described? That was exactly how she had felt for so long.

Seeking a change in subject, Kahame took the initiative.

?How about you? Where?re your family?? Kahame, even if he had guessed 100 times at the answer he?d receive, never imagined that Karei?s response would be exactly what he?d just said would ?suck?. 

Karei quickly retracted the hand she?d placed on Kahame?s shoulder, taken back at the obvious yet, to her, sudden question.

?I? Well, I?? She?d never spoken to anyone about her family before, and as a result didn?t quite know where to begin. Kahame, sensing her distress, guessed that it was a sore matter, so decided to leave it.

?Never mind, you don?t have to tell me if you don?t want to-?

?My father?? Karei said quickly, feeling the need to get her past out in the open. Kahame, realizing that this was probably a first for the woman, swung his legs around ? with a little effort, his ankle hadn?t fully healed yet ? so that there was room on the couch for Karei. He was a little shocked at the speed in which she sat down, but he didn?t show it.

He wasn?t entirely sure why this Karei was about to share something so personal with him ? nor why he shared something so personal with her ? but the fact was that she was sharing this with him ? and he be damned if he didn?t listen with every ounce of fiber in his body.

?My father?? She repeated, steadying herself for the upcoming revelation. ??He died before I was born, while my mother was still pregnant with me.? Kahame?s eyes grew to double their normal size.

?I? I?m sorry?? He didn?t really know what to say. For someone to be in the same situation as he was? It was completely new to him.

?Don?t be. Like you said ? it would?ve been more painful if I?d have known him.? Her face took a sudden turn, and sorrow was spelt out all over it. ?But? But my mother? She? She was murdered whilst on a negotiation mission?? 

Karei let out a deep, shaky breath. She?d promised herself that no more tears would be shed over this fact? but it was proving to be easier said than done. She flicked a misty eye to Kahame, and was surprised to see a look of shock on his face. Well, more shock than she?d expected.

?Did? did you say ?negotiation mission??? At the sight of Karei?s nod, Kahame clenched his fists, letting out the breath he?d been holding. 

Kahame wasn?t an idiot, and as soon as he heard the words ?negotiation mission? he knew just how alone the woman next to him was. It wouldn?t take a genius to realize that if their parent died during a time of celebration ? for Karei, during the celebrations of having peace with the attacking town ? one?s sorrow for their deceased relative would go almost unnoticed. 

?Do you? do you have any family left?? Kahame felt the woman?s pain? He knew the woman?s pain? He was hoping? praying that she?d had someone there for her? someone who?d taken care of her in those lonely years? someone who?d been there for her when she?d needed them.

A slow, emotionless nod was all he received?

?And it broke his heart in two.

It was then that he realized it. They weren?t ?pretty similar? or ?a little bit alike?, they were exactly the same. They had never had anyone but themselves to find comfort in, the only exception being the very early years of Karei?s life. 

Karei wiped the escaped tear that threatened to show her sorrow. She sniffed, hoping to change the subject.

?Well this is turning out to be pretty depressing. How about we-? She was cut off.

?Don?t.? Kahame stared long and hard into Karei?s eyes? Karei?s lonely, bemused eyes full of sorrow. On the outside she would appear to the normal person a strong and capable woman? but on the inside she was no better than a confused child searching for someone to comfort her? Someone to be there for her? Someone to love her?

?Please ? don?t try and hide your sorrow. I can tell you?re hurting inside but haven?t had the chance to let it out to someone.? Kahame knew that his words had taken effect when Karei?s eyes widened and her breathing grew heavier and shakier.

Kahame held his arms out to Karei, greeting her with a familiar yet long-lost gesture.

?It?s okay ? I?ll be your shoulder to cry on.?

It was that moment when Karei knew that she was right in going to the forest that day. Her lack of herbs, her confrontation with the bandits? her meeting with Kahame? Some would say it was fate, others would say it was good fortune, but one thing was for sure? Karei realized she had found someone very special ? someone who?d change her life? forever.

And because of this, Karei could do nothing to prevent the tears that followed. She collapsed into Kahame?s embrace, letting out all those bottled-up emotions? all those feelings, all those memories? all the pain she?d kept to herself.

It would be a while before the two broke contact Kahame and Karei both finding comfort in another human?s contact. It would be even longer before Kahame left Karei?s house, Karei seemingly wanting to make up for all the human interaction ? and contact - she?d missed out on.

But it would be an eternity before these two people would be separated. Bond this strong only come about once a generation, but when they do the results speak for themselves._


----------



## italia (Jan 22, 2009)

awesome finally`some updates almost two months later but i wouldnt miss it!


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Feb 1, 2009)

And the finale of chapter 10... with anti-climactic shortness!


*Spoiler*: __ 



“You know what?” Karei asked, turning to look up at Kahame. When she received the ‘what?’ she was expecting, she answered her own question. “You never actually thanked me for saving your life that day.” She smirked, knowing that Kahame knew full well what she was really saying. Kahame smirked too, knowing Karei’s mannerisms.

“Is that so?” Kahame asked innocently. He wrapped his other arm around Karei, who sunk deeper into his embrace. “Well then, I guess I better make up for it!” He pushed Karei over onto her back and crawled on top of her, letting his lips do the talking.

It was a good thing that both Naruto and Hinata were out of the room, because there are some moments between two people that are supposed to be kept personal… and away from teenage eyes…

…That and… Hinata would’ve probably fainted…

…Poor girl…




Woo-hoo! Another chapter of Fushigakure done! How will the two's date go? Will anything else happen? Who knows!? ... Well, other than me...

But now, I leave you with a sneak preview of the next chapter!

*WARNING* This next part contains an advance in the plotline - shocking, I know, but it had to be done 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The stench of blood was in the air as the final ‘pawn’ fell before the boy’s feet, lifeless before hitting the ground, his heart pierced with deadly accuracy from the blade of a now seethed sword.

The lone spectator grinned sinfully at the display he had been graced with, his long tongue licking his pale lips in delight. 

_Soon, Sasuke-kun… _He laughed in amusement. _Soon you’ll be all mine… Your Sharingan eye… Your tremendous physique… All mine!_




Till next time!
-Dan


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Feb 5, 2009)

Even though I haven't finished this chapter yet (though I'm on about 4,800 words), because I usually post on Fanfiction.net first, I thought I'd give you guys a little bonus for being so patient...

A not-so-sneak peak of the first part of Chapter 11 

Enjoy!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Eleven

?CRASH?

Karei and Kahame bolted up from their position on the couch in response to the loud noise they just heard coming from the kitchen. Kahame was just about to get up and see what it was when Karei pulled him back down. When she received a puzzled look in response, she simple smirked.

?Let the awkwardness flow, Kahame. It?s what keeps things _interesting_.? Karei laughed when her partner rolled his eyes. 

?Just remember that I _tried _to go and help.? He grinned at Karei?s false look of dejection at his words. ?Hey, that won?t work this time. I?m not taking the blame for anything that might ? and probably will ? happen in the next five minutes.?

?You may not take the blame?? She smirked, warning Kahame that just because they were close, he wasn?t excused from her ?fun?. ?But that doesn?t mean you wont get blamed.? Kahame blinked twice, then sighed.

?I?d like to say ?I doubt that?, but?? Karei grinned when he paused.

?But this is Naruto we?re talking about.? Karei finished his sentence, and Kahame nodded.

?You two? I guess what they say is true: _?Birds of a feather flock together?_.? Kahame mused.

?Oh no, you cannot _compare _my skills with the kid?s. He may like to speak his mind, but it?s all about _technique _? of which _I?m_ the queen of.? Karei?s grin showed that she took pride in this. Kahame rested his temples on the flat of his hand and sighed.

?I can?t believe I?m being lectured on something like this?? Karei tapped him on the shoulder, causing him to look up.

?_Believe it_,? was all she said, but the words caused Kahame more irritation.

People may ask why, or more specifically, how he put up with Karei. 

His answer?

_He had absolutely no idea?

?But he wouldn?t change her for the world._
___________________________________________
It all happened so fast? neither of the two involved had any idea of what had occurred. Something normal and mundane had suddenly gone ?topsy-turvy?? in more ways than one.

Naruto had been about to do as Karei had requested, and slid the kitchen door open, not looking straight ahead but in the direction of the garden, where he thought Hinata was, which would explain her absence when Karei entered the living room without her. What he didn?t expect, however, was for her to be standing directly behind the door that led to the kitchen, carrying a glass of water, she too looking out of the window at the garden, reminiscing on her and Karei?s ?talk?.

As such, the two found themselves considerably closer to the ground than they had previously been? and considerably more _horizontal_, too.

?WHOA!? was the only thing the blond could utter before he fell backwards, the fact that he?d stopped to open the door meaning that the girl behind it had more momentum than he did, causing him to fall back and her to fall forward on top of him, aswell as the contents of the glass she was holding.

The situation had just hit the next level on the awkwardness meter, and, for once, Karei hadn?t had anything to do with it?

?Well, not much, anyway?

?Well, a lot actually? 

But the current situation could be considered more of a ?bonus? than what she?d thought would happen.

Hinata?s reaction was more instinctive than intelligent? That is to say that she completely froze, staring at the blond underneath her, a very noticeable tinge of red gracing her face.

Naruto wiped the water away from his eyes, opening them to find a pair of large, lavender orbs staring back at him, unmoving. He waited for a few seconds, but seeing as how the girl wasn?t about to make the first action, he decided he had to.

And boy did he not want to.

_I have to think of something to get rid of all this awkwardness?_ Naruto thought, beginning to get fed up of the situation that didn?t seem to want to end. 

?Well, I guess that?s one way of saying ?Hello?.? Naruto joked, unknowing of the fact that those were the exact words one Michiko Karei had said to a very bemused Kahame years ago.

Fortunately, Naruto having taken action first had the intended effect of making Hinata able to move again, and she quickly sprang off of him, her empty glass still clutched in an awkwardness provoked death-grip in her hands.

?S-sorry, Naruto-kun, I d-didn?t mean to-?

?Nah, don?t a-apologize-? Naruto coughed, realising that his voice was a little too high pitched for his liking. Uncomfortability had funny ways of showing itself. Funny? and extremely embarrassing ways. ?Don?t apologize, Hinata-chan ? it wasn?t your fault.? His eyes glanced back in the living room?s direction. ?It was someone else?s, I?m guessing?? 

?W-what was that?? Hinata asked, Naruto having mumbled his last sentence.

?Karei. She set us up, more than likely.? Hinata blinked, taking in what Naruto had just said, before a wave of realisation swept across her face, accompanied by a polite ?oh? to mask her annoyance? and, bizarrely - or not as bizarrely as she?d like to think ? her slight gratitude.

Naruto stood up too, brushing the small amount of dust that had settled on his clothes, all the time avoiding eye contact with the girl for fear he?d do something stupid.

?So whatcha doing out here, anyway?? he asked after feeling that he?d regained his composure, for the most part. The question surprised Hinata, who didn?t want to lie? but didn?t want to tell him she was stalling for time to prepare herself.

?I was? getting myself a drink?? She replied, which wasn?t necessarily false. That was indeed what she had been doing, minus the reasoning behind it.

Naruto scoffed. ?I see you?re more capable than Karei,? Naruto shook his head, ?she asked me to come out here and get her one.? He sighed, to which Hinata was confused.

?What?s wrong??

Naruto looked up, a lopsided grin on his face. ?I?m the master of pranks ? I shouldda guessed she was trying to pull a fast one on me.? He laughed and rubbed the back of his head. ?I guess I let all that advice Kahame gave me cloud my mind-? He suddenly stopped, realising what he?d said.

_Oh crap? I really shouldn?t have mentioned that?_ He cursed inwardly ? he wasn?t quite ready to talk about his discussion with Kahame to anyone, let alone the subject of his discussion.

Expecting to be questioned on what he meant, it was inevitable that when he heard the girl give a small laugh, he was pretty surprised.

?Huh?? Naruto asked, perplexed. ?What?s so funny?? 

Hinata looked up and smiled. ?You mentioned getting advice from Kahame, and then stopped abruptly.? Naruto waved his hands defensively, desparatley trying to get out of having to go into further detail on the matter.

?Well, yeah, but I didn?t, I mean I? I?? He let out a long breath of defeat. ?That?s really all I want to say about it. It?s kinda??

?Embarrassing?? Hinata finished for him.

?Yeah?? Naruto said, taking sudden interest into how she knew what he was thinking. ?How?d you know that?? Hinata giggled again.

?I guess? I guess it?s because? Karei and I did the same thing.? She replied, earning a large ?Huuuuuh!?? from the blond in front of her. 

Naruto laughed at his stupidity. ?And here I?ve been worrying about feeling awkward when you went through the same thing?? He jokingly wiped his brow. ?That?s a load off my mind!? He proclaimed, standing up to his fullest and stretching his back, wincing when an audible ?crack? sounded. ?Whew! I?m gonna hit the shower. I think we can deprive Karei of her entertainment for a little while.? He turned and began to walk away.

A thought sparked in Hinata?s mind, and Karei?s words replayed over again. _??So, to sum up, you can pretty much manipulate Naruto into doing whatever you want.?_

?Um, Naruto-kun?? She called out, causing the blond to turn and look back at her over his shoulder.




Now I just have to finish the bloody thing - and I still haven't started the date scene... Bloody explanations... You'll see


----------



## 9 tailed godess (Feb 6, 2009)

this is so funny hope you can update soon with another chapter. there should be a moment where naruto accidentally sees hinata naked without her knowing that would be hilarious.


----------



## italia (Feb 8, 2009)

9 tailed godess said:


> this is so funny hope you can update soon with another chapter. there should be a moment where naruto accidentally sees hinata naked without her knowing that would be hilarious.


that's an interesting pic


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Feb 8, 2009)

Indeed... 

Anyway, the next part will be up shortly.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Feb 18, 2009)

11 days later...

Just a little more to (hopefully) satisfy your needs 


*Spoiler*: __ 



?Hmm??

Hinata looked down at the floor, her feet shuffling due to uncomfortability. She wasn?t sure if this would work ? in fact she was almost certain it wouldn?t ? but she?d regret it if she didn?t ask now.

?Um? That shirt you bought? You know? The black one with the? grey-white stripes?? Naruto looked up thoughtfully, trying to remember.

?Yeah, that smart-ish one Karei said I should get?? Hinata nodded.

?Well? um? I just wanted to say that I, er? liked that one very much?? She gulped, praying that nothing would go wrong. Naruto stared at her for a moment before smiling.

?Thanks, Hinata-chan! I kinda like it too, I guess.? He mused, before turning and continuing his walk to go upstairs. He raised a hand as he went. ?Catchya later!?

Hinata remained silent until he was fully upstairs before she breathed a sigh of relief. Karei?s advice seemed to hold some truth to it. This revelation only increased her curiosity. If what she said about this was true then? could everything else be?

Hinata suddenly had a very strong urge to cook a surplus of ramen for the blond she admired, Karei?s words about _that _topic resonating throughout her mind, aswell as? ?_other _thoughts?.

Shaking them from her head, she focused on the task at hand. With Naruto upstairs, the explanation of what went on in the corridor was left up to her. Faced with the undoubtedly pressuring questions Karei would surely present her with, she set off for the living room, a due sense of anxiety in the pit of her stomach.

____________________________________________
Karei had heard the approaching footsteps coming from outside, and had hushed Kahame, gearing up for yet another round of entertainment.

?Hinata!!? She yelled as the said girl entered the room. ?What happened!? We heard a crash and wondered what was going on!? When attacking one?s prey, the element of surprise and catching them off-balance was key for a predator, which was the exact tactic Karei was using against Hinata.

Kahame sighed, turning his head away to hide the grin he was wearing. Karei did no such thing, grinning wildly and not caring if the now slightly frightened girl in front of her saw.

?Naruto-kun and I, um? we sort of?? She struggled to find the right words.

?You sort of what, hmm?? Karei pressured, not giving the girl the liberty of letting the topic slide. The girl fidgeted uncomfortably, not liking the questioning gaze Karei was burning into her.

Suddenly, Naruto?s words from their encounter in the hallway came to her mind -_?I?m the master of pranks ? I shouldda guessed she was trying to pull a fast one on me.?_ Now she knew what to say.

?Naruto-kun and I? we had a? ?collision?, because you set us up to.? Karei?s brow twitched slightly at Hinata?s words, knowing she?d been found out. 

But, pretending as if she hadn?t heard the last part, she decided to keep the focus of the conversation away from her.

?A collision, you say?? Karei scratched her chin in mock thoughtfulness. Then, without warning, she turned and smirked at Hinata. ?I told you he?d fall head-over-heels for you, eh, Hinata?? Had Hinata not been taught proper etiquette, she would?ve sighed and shaken her head at Karei?s terrible attempt at a joke.

?I think the more pressing matter is why you told Naruto to go and get you a drink, knowing I?d be about to come out.? Hinata continued, not so much angry as she was irritated.

?Why, whatever do you mean?? Karei asked innocently. Kahame looked at the clock, and sighed, knowing that it was up to him to stop the conflict from escalating? or at least try to stop it.

?I?m sorry to interrupt this hearty conversation, ladies, but I really must be off.? He smiled. ?Guard duty won?t do itself? no matter how much I want it to?? He said the last part as a mumble, but the other two still heard it and grinned slightly.

?Goodbye, Kahame-sama.? Hinata said politely. Kahame shook his head.

?Don?t treat me any differently than Karei ? the whole ?-sama? thing isn?t needed,? he paused, then smiled. ?But thanks for being so polite, and goodbye to you aswell.? He turned to Karei.

?Don?t push yourself, Kahame.? She advised, entering his embrace. Kahame laughed.

?I can always count on you if I do, though.? He joked. Karei lightly punched him in the arm.

?You never know. Next time I might be feeling a little less charitable.? Karei retorted, Hinata sitting on the couch, oblivious to the subject they were talking about. Kahame, noticing this, decided to wrap it up.

?Tell Naruto I said goodbye, will you, Hinata?? He smiled when she nodded. ?Thanks.? He stepped out into the corridor, Karei stopping in the doorway to watch him leave. He stopped and turned around just as he was about to go out of the front door. ?Go easy on them, Karei.? 

?I won?t make any promises.? Was her reply. He smiled, shutting the door and heading off to his barracks to gear up. 

Karei walked back in and sat down, giving a strange look at Hinata. When questioned, she answered. ?I?m not sure why? but I think something missing?? They stayed in silence for a moment, before Karei clicked her fingers. Turning slowly to Hinata, she adopted a questioning look. ?Did Naruto even get me a drink?? 

Hinata sighed and shook her head, wishing Karei wouldn?t act so serious over something as trivial as this. Karei grinned, knowing she?d scared the girl.

_Me, the same as Naruto?_ She laughed in her mind. _Hell no!_


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Feb 20, 2009)

I really shouldn't, but I just finished chapter twelve, and I'm in an overly good mood, so I'll post another part 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The stench of blood was in the air as the final pawn fell before the boys feet, lifeless before hitting the ground, his heart pierced with deadly accuracy from the blade of a now seethed sword.

The lone spectator grinned sinfully at the display he had been graced with, his long tongue licking his pale lips in delight. 

_Soon, Sasuke-kun_ He laughed in triumphant amusement. _Soon youll be all mine Your Sharingan eye Your tremendous physique All mine!_

He turned his head to the spot where the said boy appeared in a burst of wind, barely scratched by the small-scale war hed just won single handed. If the snake Saanin was useful for one thing, his supply of live training partners was certainly efficient.

Excellent work. 200 shinobi and not one could land a decisive blow on you Orochimaru grinned. Truly you are an Uchiha, a genius A worthy vessel 

Sasuke didnt bother replying, his mind already focused once again on the goal that had consumed his very life from the moment his clan was betrayed Murdered by the one he used to look up to The one he used to call his brother

_Uchiha Itachi _

Hed sacrificed his bonds his life his _soul _for the sole purpose of avenging the name of his clan Killing that man was all he thought about day in and day out, and it was all that mattered to him. Friends? Praise? Fame? Who needed such petty thing when they could have power? Power great enough to fulfil the one goal their life has been leading up to

Power such as the power he had now  power that he could feel running through his veins begging to be unleashed. But begging wouldnt get him anywhere  he needed to find his enemy first.

Slowly, void of any emotion other than hate, he turned his head to the Sannin. Have you any news of Itachi? He asked, any hint of eagerness his younger self once held not at all present. Orochimaru bared his fangs in a grin of pleasure.

Yes, in fact I have. At this, Sasukes eyes widened the slightest amount, but it was caught by his tutors eye nonetheless. Kabuto sent a group of scouts out  at your request  and they sent back information regarding the whereabouts of your brother-

Dont, Sasuke glared at Orochimaru, daring him to continue, refer to him by that bond. It was severed a long time ago  hes no brother of mine. With the power he wielded, even the snake Sannin darent object to the boys will. The outcome of the resulting fight wouldnt be 100% clear.

Orochimaru wordlessly held out a scroll towards his future vessel, which was quickly snatched away. Sasuke, feeling a sense of anticipation, stared at the scroll in his hand. The scroll which would bring an end to his goal and would bring an end to Uchiha Itachis life! 

I assume youll be setting out immediately? Orochimaru asked, receiving a slight inclination of a head in reply. Nothing more was said, and Sasuke walked out of the arena and towards his destiny.

Kabuto stepped out from the shadows once the Uchiha was out of earshot and approached his master, bowing when he got close enough.

Lord Orochimaru, will all due respect, he stood up from his bowing position, are you sure letting Sasuke attack Itachi is a wise decision? Surely, if Sasuke succeeds, he will have no reason to seek the power hed receive by letting you take over his body. The laugh which he received, even after having served under for Orochimaru for many years, still sent a chill down his spine.

Kabuto have you no faith in my plans? Orochimaru shook his head, smiling at his underlings foolishness. Sasuke-kun will soon realise that there are people in this world _far _stronger than Uchiha Itachi 

Kabuto blinked, still not sure as to where his master was going with this. Yes, but, why would he be concerned with them once hes achieved his goal? Orochimaru turned to face him.

Isnt it obvious? At Kabutos blank expression, he decided to elaborate. Once Sasuke-kun no longer needs to avenge his fallen clan, he will undoubtedly take up a new, even greater goal.

Which will be? Kabuto asked, eager to hear the genius that was his master.

Ku ku ku If he is anything like I was at his age, he will long to be the strongest shinobi in all the world  crushing all those who deem themselves to be above him  including the remaining Akatsuki members. Kabutos face expressed the realisation that had just dawned upon him. He couldnt help but smirk at his masters plan.

I see Not only will you maintain him as your future vessel but he will also be liable to kill off members of the Akatsuki  both of which working in your advantage. Orochimaru grinned and nodded. They dont call you a genius for nothing. 

Orochimaru turned and looked the exit Sasuke had just left from a moment ago. _Once your power is in my hands my dreams will finally come to fruition! It will spell the end of Konohagakure and the beginning of Otogakures supreme reign!_

Manic and diabolical laughter echoed throughout the hidden lair of the snake Saanin, signalling the coming of a great change. One which would decide the fate of a certain young genin whose life-long goal was about to end
____________________________________________________

Naruto yawned lazily over a pot of steaming ramen. After the day hed had, he needed time to rest and prepare for the day ahead of him. 

Whilst he hungrily slurped up the contents of his snack, his mind wandered to something Karei had said to him the other day. Intent on making sure she kept her end of the bargain, he decided to pick up where the conversation had ended.

Say, Karei, upon hearing her name, the said woman turned to look at the blond, you never did tell me whatever it was you were gonna say about that Kyosuke guy. Karei sighed.

Is that your abstract and indirect way of asking for me to tell you about him? she asked sarcastically.

Naruto stuttered. Well you dont have to put it that way, but Seeing the eyebrow rise on Kareis forehead, he decided to give in to her little game. _Yes_, it _was_. Karei smirked with triumph. Naruto was beginning to get annoyed. Will you just tell me!?

Sheesh, dont blow a fuse, Mr. Short-temper. She winked at him. It doesnt jell well with the ladies  if you know what I mean. Narutos head peaked up in attentiveness, sensing that Karei was just about finished with whatever the hell she called her messing-with-people periods.

As you know, Karei began, taking a seat opposite her one-man audience, Kyosuke is from the Chounouryoku clan  which is a leading family in this town. Naruto nodded, ushering her to continue.

From your encounter, Im sure youre quite aware that Kyosuke has a pretty large stick shoved up just about every oraphis in his body  and thats the same for just about everyone else in his clan. At this, Hinata entered the room and shortly became part of the conversation after having been filled in on what shed missed.

_It sounds just like the Hyuuga clan_ The resemblance was clear for Hinata to see And it made her feel slightly uncomfortable. 

Nevertheless, Karei continued with her brief history lesson.

But  and I swear, this is the truth  they werent always like that. In fact the Chounouryoku clan was actually pretty decent a decade or two back. At this revelation, Narutos jaw hit the table.

But but That guy Asshole He  I mean How could Karei found the boys speechlessness more than amusing.

I know  I didnt _believe it_ either, the deliberate choice of words went unnoticed by the still bemused genin, but its true  before it happened, they used to be a welcoming and trusting clan  without any of this Im-better-than-you bull.

What exactly was it? Hinata asked, wondering how the clans downfall occurred.

Well, Karei started, folding one leg over the other to get into a more comfortable position, the clan hasnt always been in Fushigakure  in fact, it was only about ten years ago that they moved here.




Just a 'forewarning', of some sort - Chapter eleven will not contain the date scene. Oh no - I needed the entirety of chapter twelve for that 

Don't worry - it's good!

...At least... _I_ think it is...


----------



## General Zelgius (Feb 20, 2009)

I've only just started reading your story.. and all I can say is.. AWESOME AWESOME MORE MORE MORE


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Mar 1, 2009)

Woo-hoo guys! Chapter eleven's now in it's perfect form, credit to Sophie, and ready to be posted. Enjoy!

Let's continue from where we left off...


*Spoiler*: __ 




“How come?” Naruto asked.

“How come?” Karei replied. “Simple – they were betrayed by _another _bastardized clan.” The silence that followed was enough of a signal for Karei to continue. “People always say to ‘Abstain from having vices but relish in the bountifulness of your virtues’ – or something like that.” She smirked.

“What they didn’t count on, however, was that too much of a virtue is never a good thing to have.” She paused. “In this case, the virtue that the Chounouryoku clan had an excess of was _trust_.”

“T-trust…?” Naruto asked. It was a well-known fact that there were very few people who fully trusted anyone… but to have an entire clan ready to trust outsiders… well, it was almost unheard of.

“You bet – they trusted too damn much for their own good.” She turned to look at Naruto. “You’ve seen how devastating their Kekkei Genkai is first hand, so you can already guess that someone would eventually make a move to get their hands on it.” 

She then turned to look at Hinata. “I’m sure it’s almost common practice in your clan – taking precautions to secure the safeguarding of you Byakugan.” Hinata nodded. She knew all too well the horrible measures a clan took to stop an enemy from getting their hands on their precious bloodline trait.

“So? What happened to these guys then?” Naruto asked, getting impatient.

“One of the other noble families from the area the Chounouryoku clan used to live in staged a betrayal and attacked their clan’s compound, whittling the clan’s population down from 100 to about fifteen.” A dark shadow seemed to descend over the room.

“That’s… that’s horrible.” Hinata gasped, having witnessed the effects of betrayal only a few years ago – when the ninja of Otogakure and Sunagakure attempted to invade Konoha. Karei nodded.

“Luckily for the clan, though, the few survivors managed to escape without the enemy ever being able to capture a member whose Kekkei Genkai had advanced enough so that it could be extracted and duplicated for the attacking clan’s own, dark deeds.

This meant, however, that the remaining members who took refuge in our hidden town became deeply untrusting of anyone from outside the clan, and instead focused only on strengthening their members to prevent another tragedy from occurring. It was within this self-obsessive nature that the clan developed their trademark snobbishness which we all know them for today.” She closed her eyes, concluding the back story.

“It almost makes their attitude justified…” Hinata mused, taken aback by the story she’d just been told. Naruto nodded dumbly in agreement.

“But… that still doesn’t answer the question about how to beat him.” Naruto stated. “That guy knew everything about me – he could read my mind!” He yelled, standing up for added emphasis. He didn’t care if their clan had a little trouble in the past – he’d be damned if he let that Kyosuke bastard get the better of him again.

Karei blinked in surprise. _Knew everything… about him? Read his… mind?_ It took a moment, but realization finally dawned upon the woman and she couldn’t help but laugh.

“Oh kid, if you knew how mixed up you had the whole thing, ahahaha!” She continued to laugh, unable to control herself. Naruto growled in frustration.

“What’s so goddamn funny!?” He raged, seeing this as a serious matter.

“Naruto,” Karei said after regaining control of her body, “it is true that the Chounouryoku can read their opponents movements, but not their mind.” Naruto blinked. “No – Kyosuke did that to try and psych you out, I’m guessing.”

“But, he knew everything about Naruto-kun – it couldn’t have just been a series of lucky guesses.” Hinata replied, just as confused as Naruto. Karei decided to teach them a little about the politics of her town.

“It wasn’t – he already knew all that information before you two even met.” The simultaneous ‘Huh?’s she was greeted with told her that she couldn’t get away with just saying that.

“Listen – our town doesn’t have anything fancy like your Hokage or a Feudal lord – in fact, there isn’t necessarily a ruling member or governing body at all.” She scratched her chin – this was all common knowledge to her. “The fact is that pretty much anyone can make an important decision, with only the very important ones being checked over by a family of previous high status or nobility… such as the case of hiring you two from Konoha – to get my request granted I had to show the details to a figure of power, and I happened to choose the Chounouryoku clan. Together with that information was your personal file, Naruto. _That’s_ the reason why Kyosuke could seemingly ‘read your mind’.”

Naruto nodded, everything starting to make some bizarre sort of sense. 

“I’m assuming that Kyosuke said nothing about you, Hinata, am I right?” She nodded. “That’s because you were a late addition to the mission, so by the time your file arrived via carrier-bird, Kyosuke was already on the boat waiting for Naruto’s arrival, meaning he didn’t know anything about you.”

“Hold on a second – you said that Kyosuke could read my movements…” Karei nodded at Naruto’s statement “So how does he manage that then?”

“Ah – that’d be his Kekkei Genkai’s special ability.” Karei replied. “The Chounouryoku can send chakra into their opponents mind and nervous system, scanning and reading the electrical signals they sends to their opponent’s muscles and then relaying that information back to the user in barely an instant. Through sheer training they manage to interpret this information almost subconsciously, meaning that they can pick up on just about any move an opponent throws at them before their opponent has barely even begun to launch the attack themselves.”

_That’s… that’s almost like cheating…_ Naruto wasn’t having any of it. From the way Karei had described it, it seemed as if nobody would stand a chance against a guy like him.

“There’s got to be some way to counter it!” Naruto exclaimed, jumping out of his seat for the second time that evening. Karei smirked and nodded.

“Oh, there are ways. No jutsu in this world is without a weakness – that includes bloodline traits.” At Karei’s words, Naruto’s eyes lit up like a Christmas tree.

“Really? How? How!?” Naruto was literally jumping up and down with excitement and anticipation. _If she tells me then my victory is guaranteed! I’ll pummel that guy into the ground the next time we meet!_

“Oh, I don’t feel like telling you now, it’s far too late.” Karei replied showing what Naruto referred to as ‘the Shikamaru trait’ – i.e. laziness.

“WHAT!?” Naruto yelled, almost jumping on top of the table. “Whaddya mean ‘I don’t feel like telling you’!? You can’t just tell me there are ways then leave it at that!” He thrust an accusing finger at the woman opposite him. “C’mon! Tell me!” Karei raised an eyebrow.

“Why, Naruto – are you so focused on this Kyosuke boy that you’re forgetting you have a _date _with dear Hinata tomorrow?” Karei’s words caused Naruto to stutter, a faint reddening of his cheeks showing his embarrassment. Karei smirked. “If you’ve been thinking about this guy for so long then… well… I just didn’t think you swung that way but-”

“Oh _hell _no!” Naruto yelled, regaining his composure. Being lazy was one thing, but insulting his sexuality was a whole different kettle of fish. “Damn it woman – you’re just like bloody Sai!” Karei blinked.

“_Sai_… Is this _another _boy you’re thinking of?” Karei asked innocently, Naruto seemingly like putty in the palm of her hand. Even Hinata – ‘Mrs. Good Manners’ – had to put a hand in front of her mouth to stifle a laugh.

“What…? No! He’s just…” But it was too late. The mental image of Sai and he in… that sort of relationship was already burned into his mind. “Aarghh!! _Why _did you have to go and say _that_!?” He exclaimed, clutching his head as if the thought brought him agony. He laid his head on the table, slumping forwards and moaning quietly.


----------



## S?phi? (Mar 2, 2009)

_Expect Chapter 12 later today. _

_Oh yeaah & Btw, *GREAT JOB!!!!!!!* _

_( Naruto x Hinata =  )_


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Mar 2, 2009)

Hehe, thanks 

Screw the manga - Hinata isn't dead in this story!
(neither is she in the manga)

Anyway, onwards and upwards!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Karei slowly turned her head towards Hinata, the very action causing the genin to move back slightly in fear. Karei grinned. 

_It’s only been a couple of days, but I’ve already asserted my dominance with fear. Shinobi stare death head on in the battlefield… but when they meet Michiko Karei… They don’t know what to do with themselves…_

Karei prided herself on that fact. 

The room fell silent for a moment before Naruto broke it with an ungraceful yawn, not even bothering to lift his head off of the table.

“Oi!” Karei snapped, jumping the drowsy blond. He slowly peered up at her from his position on the table. “Beds are for sleeping – tables aren’t.” Naruto looked at her in confusion, whether due to fatigue or a lack of understanding nobody knew.

“What?” Naruto asked, sitting up and stretching.

“Whaddya mean ‘what?’?” Karei retorted. 

Naruto narrowed his eyes. _So… she wants to play this game, eh?_

“Whaddya mean ‘whaddya mean’ what?’?’?” Naruto said back, leaning forward.

“You know perfectly well ‘what’.” Karei replied, a faint grin on her face. 

“What I know and what you meant I know not, I only know what I meant when I asked what.” Naruto grinned, knowing he’d managed to confuse the woman. Deep and thoughtful was not one of his traits – but beating anyone in immature games… he was unrivalled in that factor.

“_…What?_” Karei asked, blinking.

“Yes… what…?” Hinata asked as well, utterly confused as to what had just happened between the two. Naruto looked at the two women who were giving him strange looks.

“_What!?_” He protested, earning a sigh from his audience. He laughed, rubbing the back of his head. Karei shook hers, standing up.

“Come on, you two.” Karei ordered. “You’ve got a _big _day ahead of you tomorrow,” she added emphasis on the ‘big’, “and I don’t think Naruto being half-asleep will go down too well…” She grinned at the once again yawning teen. “He’ll probably end up falling asleep in his food… Well, he’ll probably end up doing that anyway…” She blocked out the shouts of protest with laughter, too amused to feel pity.

Hinata bid the two goodnight, and made her way to her upstairs to her room. Naruto said the same – although a little more begrudgingly – and was about to leave the room when Karei stopped him.

“Naruto,” she said, causing the said boy to turn around, “about earlier…” She hesitated, as if fearing the response. “What exactly did Kahame tell you to do?” Naruto stared at her for a moment, taken back by the seemingly out-of-the-blue question, before grinning wildly, spotting a chance for revenge.

“Oh, you mean the whole advice thing?” Karei nodded, and Naruto turned around, heading out of the room. “He just told me to ‘_be myself_’.” He lied.

Karei’s entire body froze, unsure as to whether or not the boy was telling the truth. “Seriously now, what did he say?” Naruto turned his head to look at her.

“Who says I’m lying?” He asked innocently, before leaving her alone to wonder – or worry, for a more precise description – if the boy was joking or not.

_That should show her who’s boss!_ Naruto snickered in delight of his victory.
__________________________________________

He walked with pride through the long wooden hallways of his clan’s estate, his head up high, a smirk on his face. Being the clan’s most recent prodigy, it went without saying that he demanded respect among his relatives, and even those above him in power and status dared not disrupt him. They valued their wellbeing, after all.

The messenger walking slightly in front of him felt the discomfort of having to make sure he didn’t slip up at all whilst escorting the young master, for fear he’d lost both his position in the clan’s hierarchy, as well as a couple of pints of blood. A severe punishment for such an accidental and mild thing was undoubtedly far too harsh and unjustified, but how could someone like him argue? He was just the messenger – disposable, replaceable and not at all important…

Not like the one he was escorting… or the one he was escorting him to. 

No, the head of the clan had demanded the boy’s appearance, and the poor messenger had to comply… _perfectly_. Otherwise it would be his head on a silver platter… metaphorically speaking, though the truth wasn’t much prettier.

“Here we are, young master,” the messenger said, bowing low. The boy barely graced him with a nod before he entered the room the clan head was waiting in, not wanting to be associated with trash such as him.

The clan head was a highly formal and strict man, used to those he addressed being just a formal back. His attitude was cliché in the modern-day noble families – it being almost extraordinary to find a clan leader unlike him, or one such as Hyuuga Hiashi – the two baring an uncanny resemblance.

“Sit down, boy,” The leader commanded. The said boy responded without a word, gracefully seating himself upon the cushion provided. 

Nothing was said between the two for quite some time, before the clan head opened his eyes slowly, looking at the boy opposite him. 

“It has come to my attention that, given your current ability as a fighter, as well as a shinobi, you would almost undoubtedly attain the rank of Chunnin in the upcoming examinations.” He paused, giving his message time to sink in to the recipient. “I understand that I, as well as others, have often preached the unnecessity of ascending the ranks of a shinobi – but this decision is not without a just reasoning.”

The boy opposite nodded, not daring to speak a word out of place.

“Our clan is strong – among the best – yet it is not well known. I do not wish for enemies to find the whereabouts of out estate, yet our name being known across the earth is a necessary step in asserting out family’s name in the recordings of history.” 

_This… will be a risk, indeed._ The clan head closed his eyes in a rare display of worry. _But… our clan has existed unknown for too long. This may very well be the final chance I have at seeing our family’s name across the world before my time is up… both as clan head… and as a living being…_

“That is why, my boy, that the future of our clan may very well rest upon your performance in these examinations.” He gestured for the boy to rise, and he did as instructed. “Do not fail me – you shall enter and ascend to the rank of Chunnin, and spread the knowledge of our clans power among the lands.” He looked up at the boy, hard eyes baring into determined ones. “Do you accept my request… Kyosuke?”

Kyosuke stared at the man for a moment, before nodding formally. 

“Then it is done.” The man closed his eyes, signaling the end of the conversation. “You may leave now.” Again, Kyosuke nodded, turning around and exiting the room, a confident smirk spreading across his lips. 

Perform well at the Chunnin exams? He’d do far more than that… 

…He’d _demolish _them…




Cue dramatic and suspenseful music


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Mar 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinata lay awake in her bed, staring up at the ceiling. It was true what Karei had said ? tomorrow would be a _very _big day ? if not for both of them, then definitely for her. 

If she had have known that in the very first few days of arriving in Fushigakure she?d somehow end up going on a date with Naruto then? well, she wouldn?t have believed it.

She turned over onto her side, resting her head on her hands. When she thought about it, she?d surprised herself beyond belief. She didn?t know when it had happened, but the coy, quiet and reserved teen she thought she?d been at the time of her departure had somehow vanished along the way, clearing the way for what she thought people would see as the ?new Hinata?.

The fact that she was away from the pressures of her clan held some truth, and the fact that Karei had brought her out of her shell was a key factor in her change but? she couldn?t help but feel some pride over just how much she?d changed in even the past few days.

In the end, she put it down to being around Naruto for so long. In the past, he?d always brought out the best in her, and now, being with her for over a week straight had pushed her social abilities and determination to new heights she?d only ever dreamt she could reach.

_Naruto-kun?_ Already, he?d done so much for her without even trying. She thought it was only fair that she tried to repay the great debt she owed him?

But the question that plagued her was exactly how she?d go about doing that.

Realizing that she needed to get some sleep, she forcefully shoved the thought to the back of her mind, uncertainly yet ultimately having to wait and see what opportunities tomorrow offered up to her.
_______________________________________

Naruto slept like a log, the importance that tomorrow held wasted on him, the need for pondering and worrying over it seeming to be a waste of time in his mind?

Naivety would?ve been a good way to describe his actions and thoughts that night? 

Then again, naivety was a good way to describe his entire being in one word.
________________________________________

Tsunade sat slouched behind her desk, the paperwork quota she set for herself completed for the day. That was to say ? she?d done the bare minimum that was accepted from a Hokage. Oh well ? the fact that it was actually _accepted _was all she needed for justification as far as she saw it.

She was just nodding off to sleep when somebody knocked on the door to her office, the very sound alerting Tsunade that someone wanted to tell her something, which would usually result in more work for her, denying her further of sleep, which would increase her fatigue the next day, which would build up over the week until the rage it created would eventually be expelled in the form of pain for an unexpecting victim, which would start the whole cycle again?

Realizing she was beginning to lose focus, she sighed wearily and dragged herself off of the desk, giving a half-hearted call of ?Come in!? as she did. The door slowly creaked open ? much to Tsunade?s dislike, somebody seriously needed to oil that damn door! ? and an eager-looking Shizune stepped in holing a small note in her left hand.

?Hokage-sama, we?ve received news from ?_that place_? regarding Naruto and Hinata.? Tsunade?s mood brightened slightly at the information Shizune presented her with, and she almost managed to seem enthusiastic about it ? her half-closed eyes rendering her attempts unsuccessful.

She quickly opened and scanned the brief letter, a small smile playing on her lips as she read the contents. When she finished, she smirked and looked up at Shizune.

?What is it, Tsunade-sama?? Shizune asked, both relieved that the Hokage was finally starting to seem a little more animated than before, and slightly worried at the expression the woman was wearing. Like Karei ? a smirk from Tsunade usually meant she found a chance for entertainment in something.

?Oh nothing ? just the fact that Naruto and Hinata will be entering the next Chunnin exams.? Shizune?s face lit up upon hearing the news.

?Really!? That?s great news ? and the others will be glad to know as well!? Tsunade nodded at her assistant?s point.

?They will indeed.? She placed her hands together in front of her, closing her eyes. _I wasn?t here the first time they all attempted, but I?ll be damned if I?ll miss it this time._

?Hold on a second?? Shizune said. ?If Naruto enters these exams? won?t it be a good chance for the Akatsuki to make a move?? Tsunade quickly considered the possibility, but shook her head.

?The Akatsuki wouldn?t make a kidnapping attempt during such a popular event. Their members are skilled, but they don?t have the manpower to attempt such a large-scale operation.? She concluded. Shizune nodded, before perking her head up suddenly.

?Oh, that reminds me,? Shizune continued, Tsunade opening up one eye to look at her. ?If the others are to be entering the next Chunnin exams, then you?ll need to fill in their application forms immediately.? Shizune pulled a pile of paperwork from seemingly nowhere and placed them in front of the Hokage, hurrying out the door to tell the others the news? as well as to escape her leader?s wrath.

Tsunade sighed in frustration. It didn?t matter that he was miles away, in another country and out of the village on a mission ? Uzumaki Naruto would never fail to make her job that much harder? 

?Just as an unofficial little-brother should?




The not so thrilling conclusion of chapter eleven :amazed

And - better yet - chapter twelve is already done & edited :amazed :amazed

What is this speed, you ask? Have I finally started churning out chapters weekly?

No, no, no, this speed is all thanks to Sophie, who went out of her way to edit the chapter super-quick. 

I think we all owe her a huge THANKS


----------



## italia (Mar 3, 2009)

exceptional as usual. same old, same old.


----------



## Chev (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow...Just wow.

I started reading this earlier today and all I have to say is Fantastic Work! This easily blows my story out of the water.

Again, Excellent work!


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks 

I'm glad you enjoyed it 

Anywho, here's the beginning of chapter 12 - 'The Date Chapter', as I've dubbed it.

Enjoy!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Twelve

   Naruto sat leaning forward in silence on Karei?s couch, twiddling his thumbs and routinely glancing at the digital clock positioned on the table beside him. When the minutes digit didn?t change for the fifth time, he sighed and turned to look straight ahead.

  Karei, who was sitting on the other couch, found his behavior more than amusing. In the few days that she?d known the boy, she would?ve guessed that he wasn?t very accustomed to feeling nervous ? even if only slightly ? but his strange behavior, now certainly contradicted her initial thoughts.

  It also backed up her theory that the kid had never gone on a date before. It was common knowledge to nearly all men that when going on any sort of date they would end up waiting for their partner to get ready.

  Common knowledge and Naruto, however, didn?t?t seem to be well acquainted.

  Naruto glanced over at the clock again, noting its change in time by merely blinking. Karei huffed ? she?d had enough.

  ?Damn it, kid ? why such a solemn look?? Naruto slowly turned his head to the woman, his expression remaining the same. ?You?re going on a date for heaven?s sake ? show a little enthusiasm!?

  Naruto blinked for a second, before giving a little smile and leaning back. Karei was right ? it was only a date. There wasn?t any need to feel so nervous. 

  ?I guess you?re right.? Naruto agreed. Karei smirked, looking the blond up and down.

  He was wearing the shirt Hinata had suggested he wear, along with a white jacket and blue jeans. It was a plain and common look, but it seemed to suit him.

  It was better than orange, anyway?

  Footsteps sounded coming slowly down the staircase, and Naruto sat bolt upright, the whole idea about not feeling nervous disappearing in an instant. Karei licked her lips in anticipation ? she couldn?t wait to see how the boy would react to seeing Hinata. Her traditional Hyuuga garments may not have been as garish as Naruto?s jumpsuit, but they certainly weren?t the most complimentary choice of clothing.

  No, Hinata?s _new _outfit certainly brought out her charm ? or ?womanly features?, as Karei liked to put it ? and Naruto would have to be blind not to notice the change.

  So, going by that theory, it was only natural that when the said teen entered into the room the dense blond received an invisible smack in the face showing him exactly what, or rather _who_, he?d overlooked for his entire ninja career.

  ?Hinata-chan??? Naruto blinked at the girl who was standing in the doorway, taking in the sight he was witnessing. Instead of the white and purple jacket and bottoms he?d been used to seeing day-in and day-out, Hinata was now wearing a navy blue short sleeved top accompanied by a pair of white jeans. ?Is that? _really you_??

  Hinata gazed up at the boy, catching a glimpse of Karei out of the corner of her eye, noticing the smirk that played on her lips and the wink that seemed to shout out ?I-told-you-so?, and nodded.

  She hadn?t been terribly keen about the whole ?dressing-up-for-the-big-date? thing, as Karei had named it, but, being easily persuaded and not wishing to reject the advice of someone with more experience than her, she agreed to listen to the ?ideas? Karei had to tell her?

  ?Which, in reality, meant that Karei would tell her what to wear and she would have to like it.

  Karei had guaranteed her that Naruto would be stupefied at the ?new Hinata?, and she had believed her?

  ?And, not surprisingly, Karei had been correct ? something which was quickly becoming routine among the two.

  Naruto immediately noted that Hinata?s everyday clothes were certainly a lot more loose-fitting than the clothes she was wearing now and, as such, Hinata?s normally hidden figure was a little more noticeable.

  And due to the fact that Naruto was a fifteen-year-old boy (and renowned for having some ?perverted? tendencies), this fact certainly did a great deal in showing him just how much he?d misjudged the girl. He?d always found her somewhat attractive, but _now?_

  He stared at the girl in silence for a moment, only being knocked out of his daze when he received an elbow from Karei, along with a nod over in Hinata?s direction.

  Naruto paused for a second, then grinned sheepishly, rubbing the back of his head. ?Wow, Hinata-chan! You look great!? Karei had to stop herself from smacking herself in the forehead. He certainly put it bluntly, that was for sure?

  However, the brusque manner in which the boy had stated the compliment went unnoticed by the girl ? the sheer fact that it was a _compliment _being enough to send her into a fit of blushing, an almost inaudible ?Thank-you? squeezing its way out of her smile.

  After regaining herself ? which only took a few seconds ? she looked up at Naruto and noticed that he was wearing the shirt she had told him she liked. Once again, Karei?s words had proven true.

  ?I also l-like what you?re wearing, N-Naruto-kun.? She replied, the said teen responding by flashing his trademark grin.

  ?What, this?? He asked, looking down at his clothes. ?I just wore what you said you liked ?is all?? He looked back up at Hinata, his eyes softening slightly. ?But thanks, I appreciate it.?

  The look of astonishment on Karei?s face at that moment almost cried out to be captured on camera. She?d _never _expected something so? _mature _and _polite _to come out of Naruto?s mouth. Whatever advice Kahame had given him seemed to have had some sort of effect?

  ?In fact, she was beginning to feel a little competitive. While her main objective had been to get Hinata to come out of her shell, Kahame?s was to try and get Naruto to settle down and focus instead of acting like his usual hyperactive self. She had been almost certain that the changes Hinata would show would be far more obvious than the changes Naruto would show? but after this? she didn?t know who had made the better impression.

  She would just have to wait and find out?

  ?But it damn well better be Hinata that shined?

  Filled with a new enthusiasm to get things started, Karei took it upon herself to set the two on their way. ?Well, I know my living room is a pretty cozy place, but I doubt you?ll want to spend your _first _date here.? She put emphasis on the word ?first? just to maintain that aura of nervousness she?d worked so hard to bestow upon the two.

  Naruto nodded. ?Yeah, you?re probably right.? He turned to Hinata, keeping his eyes above her collar for fear his eyes would? ?_wander_? if he let them. ?We?ve got a couple of hours ?till the restaurant, so? is there anywhere particular that you want to go??

  Hinata went to say that he could decide, when Karei?s advice came into her mind. Naruto had asked her where _she _wanted to go, not where she thought _they _could go. It was a subtle difference, but the fact that Naruto had handed control over to her meant that he wanted her to decide for herself, not for him or even the both of them.  

  ?Well?? she began, he eyes slowly moving to the right in thought. About the only thing she?d seen in Fushigakure noteworthy of visiting were the many green areas, so?

  ?Maybe the park, o-or, if that?s alright?? She trailed off, not used to being in command of anything. She looked back at Naruto, feeling somewhat relieved ? and a little flustered ? when she saw that he was smiling.

  ?Sounds great!? he replied. It was strange ? he?d been so worried about making a good impression, behaving properly, trying not to mess up ? all the things people faulted him on ? that he forgot the most basic thing: _he was going on a date with Hinata_. Not some trial, not some test where he was fighting for his life ? but a _date_. He wasn?t supposed to be worried or nervous, but _excited_. It was just that Karei had made it up to be so much bigger than it actually was that he lost its real meaning amongst the worry he?d built up.

_That reminds me? Ever since we arrived she__?__s done nothing but try to get entertainment at the expense of our sanity? _A plan starting formulating in Naruto?s mind. If Karei was hoping for the two to be so nervous and worried that they?d act like the most well-behaved couple in history then she had another thing coming. He?d figured out her game, and was determined to beat her at it. His new goal was to make sure that Hinata had the time of her life for the next few hours ? any sense of worry she had been feeling fought off by sheer enjoyment and fun. He?d bring her out of her shell and show her how to live her life to the fullest?

  ?Little did he ? or Karei, for that matter ? know, but Hinata wasn?t exactly going to sit back and let everyone else try and change her. She was just as willing, if not more, to become more outgoing.


----------



## Randir (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay, first things first: This fic completely blows my mind.

Whew. Now that this is out of the way, I'll try for a more substantial review.
The strongest positive aspect of your fic, as others have already pointed out (and rightfully so) is undoubtedly the character development. There's no trace of OOCness; character interactions and motivations are believable and well-executed; and the dialogue feels natural and appropriate. This goes for the OCs as well, whom I find highly enjoyable so far.
The plot flows smoothly and is exceptionally well-balanced, with just the right amount of dramatic tension added to what is otherwise mainly a very humorous read. Be careful about possible future plot holes or inconsistencies, though, since those can impair an otherwise outstanding plot greatly at times.
Your orthography and grammar is almost flawless, which is balm for my soul. Kudos to Sophie at this point, too.
Well, and then there's the not exactly insignificant matter of the NaruHina WAFF. Since, obviously, I cannot talk objectively about something I actually had to read ahead on FF.net, while in a state conspicuously similar to delirium tremens, I'll just switch to fanboy mode for a second and simply say this: Awwwwwww. 
Seriously though, the way you handle Naruto's and Hinata's emotions is perfect, and the Karei x Kahame pairing is just as heartwarming. I'm very much looking forward to the following chapters of this fine, fine fic.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Mar 6, 2009)

Kudos, Randir, for having the most in-depth review so far!  I really appreciate it, and I'm glad you've enjoyed it thus far.

I totally agree with the plotholes - I admit, 95% of this story so far has been the result of spontaneously typing out whatever came to mind at the time. I've planned little - and what I have planned has been a 'spur-of-the-moment' thing, rather than a long, well thought-out process. But, do not fret - I have started planning since chapter twelve. Hopefully it will make the story a little less prone to plot holes... hopefully...

It's just still so new to me to receive praise over something like this. I'm only 14, and didn't expect my work to be so well received but... well, I guess I was wrong. I'm very glad everyone so far has enjoyed it, and I hope and aim to continue pleasing my readers in the future.

But, I digress. I know that people may just want to read the story and leave it at that, but I think it's only right to offer my gratitude to the respones my story has received and to those who have praised it. It makes writing a whole lot more worthy to me - honest .

On that note, let us continue our tale 

*Spoiler*: __ 



    Somewhere along the way, people had begun to get the idea that she actually _liked _being excessively shy and passive, content to be in the background of everything and remain hidden. That was far from the truth. In fact, it was the very reason why she admired Naruto so very much.

  She saw in him what she strove to become. She wanted to forget about all of life’s worries and pressures and simply ‘live her life’. His carefree attitude and his constant pranks was a way of life she’d only dreamed of living. He didn’t care what people thought of him, or the trouble he’d be in once he was caught – he only lived for the ‘now’, not the ‘then’. In truth, his recklessness wasn’t necessarily a good attribute to possess, but the fact that he was willing to be punished at the sake of doing what he wanted was admirable in Hinata’s eyes. So many times she’d wanted to tell her father that he was wrong – that she wasn’t weak or disappointing, but special in her own way – but failed due to fear, timidness and her hesitant nature.

  Even more so was the way he picked himself up after each and every failure he came across in his life. Instead of getting depressed, or giving up like she had so many times, he stood up, brushed himself off and went back to tacking his problems head on until he managed to overcome them. 

_She _wanted to be like that. _She _wanted to have that determination, that resolve to beat whatever challenge came her way no matter what the case…

  …And she felt that, with him, she could accomplish those very desires she’d been unable to attain on her own…

  …With him she could fulfill her dreams…

  The two stepped out into the hallway, followed by Karei who stood just outside of the living room door. 

  “I’ll be expecting a full re-telling of what happens,” she said with a smirk, “so make it interesting.” Naruto and Hinata laughed, saying their goodbyes and heading out the door.

   Karei watched them until they rounded the corner before closing the door, leaning back against it. She let out a long sigh. _Whatever happens, happens… _She smirked, knowing she wouldn’t be disappointed. _If the kid does what he told me he planned on doing… well, he may be more than pleased with the results…_

  She switched on the TV, laying down on her couch and flicking through the many dramas she was presented with. She’d usually end up settling for one, but she couldn’t seem to get into any at the moment. 

  Her real life was starting to become much more interesting than any televised drama could hope to be.



  Naruto and Hinata slowly made their way through the nearest park, walking side by side and engaging themselves in mild conversation. They weren’t quite up to making any sudden advancements, such as holding hands, at that moment, though Hinata’s hand drifted towards Naruto’s on more than one occasion, only to be retracted as slowly as it had reached out. The same happened with Naruto, only not quite as often. 

  The topics they spoke about weren’t too amazing – simple things such as previous missions, their thoughts on their current mission, how they though everyone was doing back at Konoha, their opinions of Karei – but the fact that they were actually having a conversation was confirmation that the date was going somewhat smoothly, though they had yet to do anything besides talk to each other and make incomplete gestures at trying to make contact.

  The park itself was beautiful – a perfect balance of wide open areas and tree-lined pathways, the sakura petals dancing freely in the breeze. On more than one occasion they voiced their amazement at how such thing could exist in a place like Fushigakure, but the answer was as much a mystery to them as it was to the inhabitants of the town.

  About halfway down one of the many footpaths, they came across a couple on a bench, sharing a passionate kiss for the entire public to witness – the entire public being two newly-dating teens. As soon as they saw them, they glanced quickly at each other, before turning bright red, gulping and focusing on the path in front of them. Neither one noticed the smile that was playing on the others lips, but that didn’t matter. The fact that they had both looked at each other at the same time was proof enough that they both had the same thought in mind – or, more precisely, the same _idea_ in mind.

  Their date only went smoother from then on. Naruto managed to gather the courage to complete his gesture, and, after a little awkward shuffling, took a sidestep closer to Hinata and joined his hand with hers. It didn’t take long for the two to find a comfortable position for their now intertwined hands to fall into, and they signaled their comfort with a shared smile. 

_I never knew simply being with someone could feel so… so amazing… _Having been an orphan all his life, and knowing only hate and resentment for his first ten years on this planet, any feelings of affection and fondness – even love – were still highly alien to Naruto. Having never known the loving care of a parent, a sibling or even a relative, he often found himself stunned at what those emotions felt like. 

  It was true that he now had many, many friends, but most of these friends, although special, were just that – _friends_. There were very few people in his life he actually considered close to what he thought a family member would be like, and he could count the number of people he cared about deeply enough to consider it love on one hand. He’d easily give his life up for any one of his friends, but he was a shinobi – the fear of death didn’t grip him as tightly as it did a regular person.

  The very first person he felt true affection towards was Iruka. He was like a father to him, and was one of the very first people to accept him for who he was – not what was inside of him. He saw through the image the rest of the village had painted of him and, despite knowing about the demon sealed inside of him, acknowledged him. If Naruto could’ve imagined what his father would’ve been like, he would’ve made his personality as close to Iruka’s as he could get.

  After that the number of people that befriended him only grew, but it was only until he met Jiraiya and Tsunade that his unofficial family grew by two members. Jiraiya was like the perverted grandfather he never had, and Tsunade was what he imagined every big-sister to be like – bossy, commanding and strict, yet loving and affectionate from the bottom of their heart.

  He had also considered Sasuke his brother, and still did, to some extent, but it was becoming increasingly harder to maintain that belief. With every passing day, Naruto grew closer and closer to losing his bond with Sasuke. He would never hate him – that much wouldn’t ever change – but could he still consider him a brother after such a long time?

  Shaking the matter from his head, he returned to his initial thought. He’d known for a little while that what he felt for Hinata wasn’t simply a strong case of friendship, but more. However, the only bonds he had any idea of identifying were the bonds of those he considered family. No matter how hard he tried, he couldn’t seem to consider Hinata a member of his family. It wasn’t like she wasn’t special or important enough, no, but more like… she just didn’t seem to fit into the _family _category.

  It wasn’t a feeling of affection one held towards a relative, but something different – something… indescribable. There wasn’t a huge difference, but it was certainly there…

  …And it bugged the hell out of Naruto…

  Not one to linger on anything too complicated, he shrugged the problem away. Besides, he was almost certain that by the end of the week – if not the day – he’d be able to understand the emotions he was being swamped with, if only a little.

  Still, that didn’t stop him from revelling in his emotions. Whatever they were – they made him feel like he was on top of the world. Like he could accomplish anything, no matter what it may be-

  He was cut off from his thoughts when a ball hit him square in the face.

  “Owww!” He cried, falling backwards. Due to the fact that he was still holding Hinata’s hand, she fell down with him, only she didn’t bare the full brunt of falling on the ground – a ‘human cushion’ already there to absorb the impact for her. 

  A group of six people – roughly Naruto’s age – ran up chanting apologies to the now floored couple. A few of the girls of the group giggled slightly, whilst the boys turned slightly red and looked away after seeing the situation they had put the two in.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Mar 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



    ?We?re not, er? _interrupting _anything, are we?? The taller of the boys asked, a playful tone in his voice. Hinata sprung off of Naruto, whilst the said boy slowly clambered to his feet.

  ?Yeah? kinda.? He replied, annoyed at being cut off from his thoughts. The other boy laughed.

  ?Sorry,? he looked over his shoulder at another boy of the group, ?Tetsuya isn?t the most _accurate_ of strikers, though it?s a miracle he actually managed to hit something.? He stopped, realizing what he had said. He laughed awkwardly, putting a hand up in front of him. ?Not that he meant to hit you or anything, o-or that it was good thing, y?know? Ahahaha??  

  Naruto just stared at him blankly, one eyebrow raised.

  ?What I think Hideki is trying to say,? said the third boy, his arms folded in a way that reminded Naruto of Gaara, ?is that Tetsuya couldn?t hit a brick wall if he aimed at it, so this incident wasn?t intentional.? He glanced over at Hideki, a slight smirk on his face.

  ?Yeah, Daisuke pretty much hit the nail on the head there. Sorry? uh?? Hideki trailed off, Naruto catching the hint.

  ?Naruto.? Naruto told him.

  ?Naruto.? Hideki nodded. ?I?m Hideki.? He nodded towards the second boy to speak. ?That?s Tetsuya, and,? He jerked his thumb in the other boy?s direction, ?that?s Daisuke.? The said boy responded by nodding in Naruto?s direction, whilst Tetsuya looked at the ground mumbling an apology, clearly embarrassed.

  ?My name?s Mieko.? This time it was one of the girls who spoke up, giving a slight bow.

  ?I?m Kyoko.? Another girl added, smiling sweetly at the two.

  ?And I?m Asami!? The final girl said, giving a little wave. Then the whole group turned to look at Hinata expectantly.

  ?Oh, my name?s Hinata.? She bowed deeply. ?Pleased to meet you.? She stood up straight again, smiling at the approving looks the group was giving them.

  It was fairly clear to see who stood where in the group ? Hideki was the self appointed leader, whilst Tetsuya was the timid one, Daisuke following behind as the cool, calm and collected male member of the group. As for the females, Asami was clearly the most energetic, whilst Kyoko seemed a little less up front and Mieko was content with showing proper manners.

  Overall they seemed like a nice bunch, so Naruto was willing to let the whole ?ball-in-face? incident slide? for now, anyway.

  ?Say, Naruto ? would you like to join our game? We could use an extra guy to even up the teams ? Tetsuya isn?t really cutting it as a striker.? Hideki?s playful stab at Tetsuya wasn?t challenged, the said boy seeming to agree with the accusations cast his way.

  Naruto went to accept his offer, but stopped, looking back at Hinata. He rubbed the back of his head, smiling apologetically. ?Sorry, but we?re kinda busy right now.? He noticed the knowing looks some members of the group were casting at him ? most notably the female members ? whilst the others didn?t think twice about it.

  ?That?s cool.? Hideki replied, smiling back. ?Maybe some other time, perhaps?? 

  Naruto nodded. ?Sure!? 

  Hideki grinned. ?Sounds good.? He picked up his soccer ball, holding it under one arm. ?Well, we won?t keep you any longer. ?Till next time, Naruto, Hinata.? He nodded at the two.

  ?Yup! See ya!?

  ?Goodbye, Hideki-kun.? Hinata said, smiling.

  Hideki nodded in acknowledgement. _?__Hideki-kun__?__, eh? She sounds just like Mieko._

  The two groups parted ways, and Hideki and the others went back to their makeshift soccer pitch whilst Naruto and Hinata continued their stroll. On the way back, Hideki overheard the girls talking.

  ?Did you see the way he was looking at her?? Asami asked, practically squealing with delight.

  ?Yeah? You could tell they were into each other?? Mieko replied, her eyes seemingly glazed over.

  ?And the way they were holding hands?? Kyoko clenched her eyes shut, mumbling something inaudible to the others.

_Well, well? looks like our new friends are more than just well acquainted? _Hideki smiled. _It__?__ll be interesting to see where those two go-_

  He ducked just in time to evade the ball that was speeding towards his face.

  ?Tetsuya ? what the hell!?? He yelled, almost sharing the same fate a certain blond had barely a moment ago.

  ?S-sorry, Hideki-san!? Tetsuya stuttered. Hideki smiled, waving the incident off.

_Naruto and Hinata, eh? _He looked over just in time to see the two round a corner. _They__?__re certainly an interesting pair, I__?__ll give them that._

  ?Hideki, you coming?? Daisuke asked in a monotone, a bored expression on his face. ?We can?t start without you.?

  Abandoning his train of thought for the sake of his friends, he walked back to the pitch, making a mental note to look out for those two in the future. If what the girls had said was true, then they may just give him some insight into how he could go about asking a certain someone that one question...

  He looked over at the group of girls for a second, a slight sense of longing in his eyes.

_Someday, Hideki? Someday you__?__ll tell her?_

  Discarding the thoughts after being called out to again, he re-joined his game of soccer, instantly getting caught up in the fast-paced action and the enjoyment. They were sure to meet the two again, but for now he needed to continue trying to get past Daisuke? and avoid getting blasted by another of Tetsuya?s terrible attempts at shooting.



  After a little more sauntering through the park, Naruto and Hinata took their walk to a bench sitting along the side of a footpath, partially shaded below the large oak tree it was underneath. They sat in silence for a few moments, neither really knowing what to talk about, until Naruto spoke up.

  ?Say, Hinata-chan? can I ask you something?? Hinata turned to look at him, noticing the conflicting look in his eyes, as if he were unable to find the answer to something that had been plaguing him.

  ?Of course.? She nodded in reply.

  Naruto shifted uncomfortably for a second, before turning his body so he was sitting angled towards Hinata, his knees facing the middle of the bench.

  ?I?ve been thinking? a lot, recently, and I?? He looked down at his hands, smiling weakly, ?I?m pretty damn confused about? well, about a whole bunch of things, to be perfectly honest.? 

  Hinata tilted her head to the side in wonder. _Where__?__s all this coming from? What__?__s it all about? _?I?m afraid I don?t follow you, Naruto-kun?? Naruto looked up, a lopsided grin on his face.

  ?What I mean is that? I? er ? _us _-? what exactly? _are _we?? He scratched his head, before looking at her. ?I know that over the past week I?ve started seeing you in a? _different _light.? He paused. ?And I?m pretty sure the same thing has happened to you as well.? He received a slow nod in reply, Hinata not trusting her voice.

  ?So then?? He looked back down at his hands, ?what does that mean? I? I know we?re more than just friends now ? hell, I bet even Hideki and the others figured that out ? but?? He raised his head again. ?Does that make us?? He hesitated, as if fretting the response he?d receive to his opinion.

  ?Yes, N-Naruto-kun??? Hinata ushered him on. ?What do you think that? m-makes? us??? An embarrassed grin made its way onto Naruto?s face, and he scratched his cheek.

  ?Well, I was, er? maybe something like?? He gulped, a bead of sweat tricking down his cheek. ?B?boyfriend and, er? girlfriend???

  Hinata froze, barely able to breathe. She?d known that it would sooner or later be mentioned but? so _soon_? And from? _his _mouth? A small amount of water started to build up in the corner of her eyes, but her expression remained blank. 

  Naruto, however, took this the wrong way, and began to panic.

  ?W-w-w-wait a second! I-I didn?t mean to ? I mean, you don?t have to ?? He waved his hands frantically about, as if the notion would somehow make everything better. He only stopped when he saw the smile slowly forming on the girl?s lips. ?Are? are you alright?? 

  Hinata wiped away the tear with her arm, smiling profusely. ?I?m? _more _than alright, Naruto-kun? I?m? happy.? Naruto sat there for a second, blinking, before realization dawned upon him.

  ?So? so you?re saying???

  Hinata nodded, smiling sweetly.

  ?So? that makes me? your? _boyfriend_?? 

  Again, she nodded.

  A smile slowly formed on Naruto?s lips, which soon evolved into a full blown grin. 

  ?And ? and that makes you my? _girlfriend??_?

  Hinata smiled. ?It does, Naruto-kun.?

  ?Ya-hoo!? Naruto exclaimed, standing up and grabbing Hinata by the hands, bringing her to her feet. Before she knew where she was, Naruto was beaming with delight, spinning around in a circle with her, laughing as he did.

  Hinata laughed too. This whole reaction? it was exactly the way she had imagined Naruto would react. After all ? it was just so? _Naruto-ish._

  Suddenly, something sparkled in Naruto?s eye, and he abruptly stopped his little celebration.

  ?Erm? Hinata-chan ? I gotta go, erm? _check _something, if that?s okay.? He rubbed the back of his head, grinning sheepishly.

  Hinata nodded, wondering what he could possibly want to check on in the middle of the park, but seeing no reason in denying his request.

  ?I?ll only be a minute!? He yelled back to her as he disappeared beyond the bushes.

  And just like that, Hinata found herself sitting alone on a bench, left to ponder over what Naruto could possibly have disappeared off to do, leaving her to herself in the middle of a park?

  ?And she couldn?t help but feel over the moon.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Mar 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



    Naruto ran through the park, cursing under his breath. _Damn it! I got too caught up in everything I completely forgot about it! _He drew closer to the clearing he had decided upon that morning. _I hope everything__?__s still alright?_

  He leapt over the bushes and was relieved to see, or, more precisely, _not _to see anyone in his self-designated spot. He breathed a huge sigh of relief, grinning wildly. His plan was still on ? it would be perfect. In fact, the whole talk he?d just had with Hinata only furthered his determination to make this plan succeed. He laughed, realizing how worried he?d been, and, after performing a quick jutsu, made his way back to the bench he?d left Hinata on. He hadn?t meant to suddenly up and leave like that but? well, he didn?t really have much of a choice.

  Besides, he was sure she?d forgive him after he showed her the time of her life.



  Hinata looked up at the sound of rustling, and saw a beaming Naruto climb through, rubbing the back of his head.

  ?Is everything alright, Naruto-kun?? Hinata asked, a little concerned. Naruto nodded.

  ?Yeah ? everything?s fine. Sorry about that, I completely forgot about something.?

  Hinata stood up, and joined his side. ?What did you forget about?? Naruto smiled down at her.

  ?In due time, Hinata-chan. First, we have to get to the restaurant ? it?s almost time!? Hinata looked down at his wrists, and couldn?t locate a watch.

  ?Naruto-kun, you?re not wearing a watch-?

  ?Come on! We don?t want to be late!? He yelled, taking her by the wrist and leading her to the clearing he?d just checked on ? avoiding Hinata?s observation. 

_Where is he taking me?_ Hinata was a little more than confused about why he spoke about being late, yet was taking her deeper into the park. She couldn?t think of any reason for a restaurant to be located there, but decided not to question him and simply let him lead her. He must have a good reason to be taking her wherever he was taking her? _right?_

  After about a minute of seemingly wandering, Hinata found herself in a large, seemingly empty clearing. She looked up at Naruto questioningly, but only found a huge grin plastered to his face.

  ?We?re here.? He said. She was about to question him when he brought his fingers up to his mouth and whistled. ?You can come out now, guys!?

  From the surrounding bushes, two Naruto?s emerged, beaming their trademark grins. What struck Hinata as most odd was not the fact that there were two shadow clones of Naruto, but what they were _wearing. _The first one was wearing a smart black suit, complete with black trousers and black shoes. He looked so foreign wearing something so formal, and Hinata didn?t have the slightest clue as to what he was doing here. The other was just as formally dressed, except he wore white instead, and had a small black bowtie.

  Hinata began to question what exactly was going on, when the clone in black spoke up.

  ?Ahh ? welcome, welcome to ?Chez Uzumaki?.? Even through the attempted-formality in his tone of voice, there was a large amount of playfulness evident. ?Will you be eating in or out??

  Naruto winked at the clone, before answering that they?d be eating in.

  ?Excellent choice, sir.? The clone turned his head to the other clone. ?Oh, Naruto! Accommodation for two, s?il vous plait.? He said the last part in an incredibly false French accent, though it brought a smile to Hinata?s lips? although it didn?t lessen her confusion even a small amount.

  ?Coming right up, Naruto!? The other clone said, pulling out a large blanket and laying it down flat on the grass. 

  The first clone stepped forward, offering a hand to Hinata. ?Would Madame care to be escorted?? Hinata slowly nodded, just starting to get an idea at what Naruto was planning... Only a small idea, though. 

  The clone led her to the blanket, before letting her sit down, the real Naruto sitting down beside her. ?I must say ? you do look wonderful this evening.? 

  ?Why, how kind of you, Uzumaki-san! I _do _look good, don?t I?? Naruto replied, winking at Hinata.

  ?Yes? quite?? The clone mumbled, seemingly a little too in-character. Hinata and the two Naruto?s overheard the second clone laughing, and turned to see him carrying over a wicker basket. He placed it down beside Hinata.

  ?That?ll be twenty-two fifty.? The clone stated, before narrowly dodging a rock the real Naruto had thrown, laughing as he did. 

  ?Naruto-kun? what is all this?? Hinata asked, finally giving into her need for an answer. Naruto looked down at her and grinned.

  ?This is the restaurant I was talking about.? He looked around the clearing in mock-seriousness. ?I would?ve like to have done more to the place, but the staff here are just terrible!? 

  ?Hey!? The clone in black yelled, ?I learned French for this whole thing!?

  ?What ? a whole four words?? The real Naruto retorted.

  ?Why I oughtta?? Before it could do anything, the clone disappeared in a puff of smoke, revealing the second clone standing behind him, a kunai in the space the first clone had previously occupied.

  ?Nice work there ?Cloney?, I think I?ll give you a promotion.? The real Naruto joked. ?You can take his place _and _keep yours!? The second clone laughed, seemingly more up-to-the-task than the first one had been. Naruto looked down at Hinata to see that she was staring at him, a look of bewilderment spread across her face. ?What?s wrong??

  She seemed to snap out of her daze at his words, though not her speechlessness. ?You? all this? when did you? huh?? Naruto laughed. His plan was going perfectly.

  ?What, all this? I?d had this thing planned for years now, but never got to use it for anyone.? He smiled. He?d planned to do it for Sakura once she finally accepted his offer to go on a date, but she always refused, so he was stuck with the perfect idea? but lacked anyone to share it with.

   He gestured at the basket and the blanket. ?As for all this, it?s what I went to check up on. The truth is I didn?t book a restaurant ? I created one!? He scratched his cheek. ?Well? at least, sort of created one. I doubt it would pass health-laws or anything? and I?m not so sure that the manager, the waiter and a customer can all be the same person??

  Hinata stared at the blond, her heart beating ever so slightly faster. ?So you? you did all this? N-Naruto-kun?? The said boy nodded.

  ?Mm-hmm! You like it?? 

  Hinata stared at him in silence for a few moments, before breaking out into a teary smile. ?I? I love it! It?s wonderful, Naruto-kun!? She was going to say more, but Naruto stopped her.

  ?Uh-uh-uh, hold it there.? He said, wagging a finger at her. ?The best part hasn?t arrived yet. Oh, Cloney?? ?Cloney?, obviously knowing what his creator meant, took the basket and lifted off the lid. Hinata?s eyes widened.

  There, in a sealed packet, were four delicious-looking cinnamon rolls. She looked up at Naruto in astonishment.

  ?How? how did you know?? She asked, stunned.

  ?Oh, I have my sources.? In all honesty, he hadn?t actually known that they were her favorite ? just that he knew she?d eaten them at least once. He?d sent out a bunch of shadow clones during the one-month break before the Chunnin Exam finals all those years ago for a little recon on what everyone?s favorite food was, or a least a type of food they liked. He planned on treating everyone to them once he became a Chunnin, but, of course, he never had the chance. Now, at least, he could finally use that knowledge.

  ?I saw them in a shop this morning, and just _had _to buy them!? Naruto grinned.

  ?Naruto-kun?? Hinata was speechless.

  ?But that?s not all!? He continued. He rummaged around in the basket, before pulling out something. ?They also sold ramen!? He laughed. ?And it was half price!?
  ?Naruto-kun?? Hinata mumbled.

  ?Hmm?? The said boy questioned, smiling down at her.

  ?You? you did all this for me and? I haven?t got anything to repay you with?? 

  Naruto blinked. He hadn?t even thought about that. ?What?? No, no, you really don?t have to-?

  ?But I really think I should-?

  ?Hinata-chan.? Hinata stopped, and looked up into his sky-blue eyes. ?I did this because I _wanted _to ? not because I thought I could get something out of it.? He smiled. ?I wanted to make this special ? for both of us?? He paused. ?For? for _you_.?

  Hinata stared up at him in silence for a moment longer, before smiling back at him, sniffing back her tears. ?Oh, Naruto-kun? Thank you?? She entered his embrace, resting her head against his chest, listening to his heartbeat.

  The second clone smiled. _I think I__?__ve done my job. _He vanished in a puff of smoke, leaving the couple alone.

  The two shared a smile as they moved away, Naruto reaching for his ramen. ?Let?s not let all this food go to waste!? He laughed, tearing off the lid of the pot. ?Itadakimasu!? He pronounced, before digging in.

  Hinata smiled, uttering a small ?Itadakimasu? of her own. The evening so far had been? _perfect. _So perfect, in fact, that she was almost expecting to wake up and find out that it was all a dream?

  But when she remained awake, in the same clearing she had been in for the past ten minutes, she smiled to herself.

  This was very real? Naruto had done all of this for her?

  She would find a way to repay him? regardless of his protests?

  And she knew the perfect occasion that was coming up, too?


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Mar 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



    Naruto and Hinata sat in front of an empty basket and a pile of rubbish, having finished their picnic just in time to see the sun set. Whilst they were watching, Naruto, after much unneeded hesitancy, slowly put his arm over Hinata?s shoulder, and now found himself having the said girl resting her head on his side.

  They both would?ve like to have stayed longer, but it was beginning to get dark, and they knew Karei would start to worry ? not about their safety ? but about the possibility of her not being able to try and get some entertainment from the interrogation she was sure to put the two through.

  ?Hey, Hinata-chan, you look a little cold?? Naruto noted, having seen the girl shiver. Despite her protests, she soon found herself wearing Naruto?s jacket ? it?s size and material the perfect way to protect her against the low temperature of the night.

  Fushigakure, surprisingly enough, didn?t look particularly different at night. The lack of lights from shops and streetlamps gave the town a more? natural feel, and, although it may?ve made it a little harder to see, certainly added to the atmosphere of the town.

  The streets weren?t empty, though. Granted, it had barely gone past 8 o?clock, but there seemed to be just as many people out and about as there had been when they had left Karei?s house. Hinata guessed that it must be because there was no fear of thievery in the town, it being secluded from the outside world. Naruto wasn?t occupied at all with the question, finding it hard to focus on anything other than the pretty girl he had in his arms.

  Just as they rounded the corner to Karei?s road, something clicked in Naruto?s mind, and he let out a cry of worry.

  ?W-what?s wrong, Naruto-kun?? Hinata asked, started.

  Naruto jumped about from foot to foot, grabbing at the sides of his hair. ?Oh crap, oh crap, oh crap! I completely left the basket Karei leant me back in the park! She?ll kill me if I don?t go and get it.? 

  Hinata went to offer to go back with him, but what Naruto did next left her unable to respond. He bent down and kissed her on the cheek, before running back to the park.

  ?I?m sorry, Hinata-chan! I?ll get back to you later!? He waved behind him as he turned round a corner, out of sight. 

  Hinata, without taking her eyes off of where Naruto had just been, slowly lifted her hand to touch her cheek on the spot where Naruto had just kissed her.

  She walked back to Karei?s house in a flustered daze, her eyes seemingly glazed over and a constant haze of red on her cheeks.

  She barely remembered knocking on the door when Karei opened it, looking down at her. 

  ?You guys certainly took your time! How long were you planning on-? She stopped and looked around. ?Where?s Naruto?? 

  From the lack of a response, the look on Hinata?s face and the fact that she had Naruto?s jacket wrapped around her, she had a vague idea of what had happened.

_Naruto? I hate to admit it, but you__?__re one smooth customer! ?Not that I__?__d ever admit that to you?_

  She put her hand behind Hinata?s shoulder, ushering her in. ?Come on, Hinata, don?t stand out there in the cold?? She smirked. ?Besides, we have _so much_ to discuss!?

  That statement managed to knock Hinata out of her daze? if only partially.





There's the finale of chapter 12  I hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## italia (Mar 12, 2009)

one of my favorite details of this story is the vivid imagery you instill into the readers mind. this is what makes this story do enjoyable apart from the original story line and oocs


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Mar 24, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG i've been reading this nonstop for the past few days and GAWD it's SO AWESOME!!! best naruhina fanfic i've ever read!! You really have a handle on the way the characters are and how you've developed them so far is awesome and totally believable! also all of the characters that you created yourself have such clear characterization!! i can't say enough how awesome this fanfic is 

NEED MOAR!


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks  I'm always happy to entertain 

Looks like I'll need to finish up the next chapter pretty soon. It's been a while...


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Mar 29, 2009)

Just a reeaaallllyyyy quick 'n' small update to appease those who have waited for so long. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Thirteen​ ​  ?What?s the situation?? A voice whispered, eyes darting from side to side.

  ?It?s all clear on my end,? another voice responded from the floor above, keeping their voice  as quiet as possible, but loud enough so that their ?accomplice? could hear them.

  The first person nodded. ?Looks like he?s still out at the moment.? They said, standing up from their slightly crouched position, letting out a sigh of relief. ?Makes our job a hell of a lot easier, eh Hinata??

  Hinata smiled. ?I guess it does, Karei? she replied, walking slowly back downstairs. ?It would be a lot better if we knew when he?d be back, though.? 

  Karei rolled her eyes. ?I guess we can always rely on Naruto to keep us on our toes,? she moaned. Hinata laughed, nodding her head in agreement.

  It had been several days since the two?s first date, and life in Fushigakure had started to become a lot more natural to the two. They were quickly falling into a daily routine ? something that had been absent in their first few days since arriving ? which consisted mainly of training, conversing, taking a break and then training some more. 

  Most of the training was done by Naruto, though. Hinata wasn?t quite up to the inhumane schedules Naruto kept to. She wasn?t far off, oh no, but she wasn?t there, either.

  Karei had had her fair share of entertainment off of the two ? especially the night of their first date ? but she?d started to lay off a little. She had been a little too excited at having new people to terrorize that she?d gotten a bit carried away.

  Only a bit, though ? that?s all she was willing to admit.

  Naruto, Hinata and Karei had ran into Hideki and his friends a few days after the group had first met the two teens, and it turned out that Karei knew the lot of them. Knew them quite well, in fact. Being one of the few young women in the town, Karei had quickly become an ?older-sister? figure for many of Fushigakure?s teenagers ? especially Hideki and friends ? so it was only natural that when Karei found out everyone knew each other, she had devised a small plan.

  A plan that would be for the benefit of someone else, surprisingly ? not for her twisted desires.

  As it stood ? Naruto now had an additional six people willing and ready to attend his surprise birthday party. And, being only a day away, the two main organizers had their work cut out for them. Trying to keep things from someone was one thing ? but keeping them from a shinobi was in a whole other league.

  For once, Karei was glad that the teen was a dense as he was ? it made their job that much easier.

  The two had taken every opportunity they could to get even a few minutes extra planning time, which usually meant that they had to form some reason to get Naruto away from the house, more often than not tempting him with a reward of some sort.

  This time, they had asked Naruto to drop something off at Kahame?s house, with the bonus of being allowed to pick up some ramen on the way back.

  The two had never seen the boy move faster.

  ?You got any ideas as to what he like in parties,? Karei asked, ?y?know ? times you?ve been to other ones he?s had??

  Hinata?s eyes widened for a second, before closing slightly in sadness. Karei raised an eyebrow.

  ?What?s up??

  Hinata turned to face her. ?It?s just that? Naruto-kun?s never _had _a birthday party ? or any party, for that matter.? She looked down at the floor. ?No-one?s ever thrown him a party and he?s never given a thought to hosting one??

  Karei frowned slightly, before something sparked in her eye. A slow grin spread across her face, a small utter of a laugh passing through her lips.

  Hinata looked up in response to the noise, a well-deserved sense of worry forming in her stomach at the sight of a grinning Karei.

  ?What?s made you smile all of a sudden??? Hinata asked cautiously, not sure if she really wanted to know.

  ?Oh, nothing,? Karei replied. She turned and began to walk towards the front door, having heard someone knock at it. ?Just thinking of ways to make Naruto?s party _that _much more special,? she looked at Hinata over her shoulder, ?most of them involving _your _partaking.?

  For the first time in a few days, Hinata blushed.




Whether or not this chapter will contain any coverage of the party is unknown, however the new OCs will play another role - call it character development if you will but savour it. The happy and care-free times will have to make way for the plot sometime or another... >=)


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Apr 29, 2009)

Man it's been a month i'm dying for moar! but don't feel pressured, the last NaruHina fic i was into, the author said he stopped writing because people kept pestering him about it.... but that won't stop me from wanting more of this magnificent fanfic!!


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry, it won't be long. It was my birthday today, though, so I may be a little busy with gifts and such.
But don't fret - I won't abandon the fic


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh happy birthday then!! looking forward to more fanfic goodness


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (May 28, 2009)

Guess.

Who.


*Spoiler*: __ 



    Naruto leisurely walked back to Karei?s house, a bag full of ramen in hand, whistling an unknown tune of some sort, barely focusing on the path ahead of him. The past few days had been what he assumed most of his time at Fushigakure was going to be like. In fact, they had started to become so ordinary he was beginning to suspect that something was amiss. 

  The first few days of his arrival had been jam-packed with events of all sorts ? some of which he didn?t want to recall ? others he was all too happy to remember. But lately his life had seemed to slow down considerably, to the point where he almost forgot that he was on a mission? or living with Michiko Karei.

  That brought a smile to his lips. Although she tormented the hell out of him, he couldn?t help but admit he liked Karei a lot. He imagined that Tsunade and her would?ve been exactly the same, if Tsunade wasn?t considerably older. That was only part of the reason though. The second reason, and the most prominent, was the fact that even in just over a week she had become the older-sister Naruto never had. Just like most other teenagers in Fushigakure, Naruto saw Karei as an unofficial member of his family ? personality wise, at least. Yes, she was sadistic, relentless and a little on the annoying side at times, but she certainly made things entertaining, even if it took her victims a few days to realise it, still licking their wounds after their last ?battle? with her.

  Then of course there was the _other _person he was living with, the? _other _one he?d spent so much time with already.

  Hyuuga Hinata.

  This time, the thought brought a full-fledged grin to his lips, and he had to close his eyes to make room for his smile. If there had ever been a better mission to go on he hadn?t heard of it. Who would?ve thought it!? A high-class, intelligent, sophisticated ? not to mention beautiful ? girl like her would even like a guy like him ? let alone agree to be his girlfriend. 

  Fate, Karma, the act of a god ? Naruto didn?t know who or what had brought this _miracle _upon him, but he wasn?t about to bother contemplating the nature of destiny, religion, life and the universe ? he wasn?t the type for that sort of thing. No, he was satisfied with just accepting the fact that it _had _happened.

  ?To hell with ?_satisfied_?! He was one big-blond-ball-of-happiness, and he owed it all to ?the fact that it had happened?.

  His spirits as sky-high as ever, he decided to take a little detour through the park on his way home. He didn?t have any particular reason to do so, but did he need one? With an imaginary crown chanting ?NO!?, he strolled merrily along the tree-filled walkways, his _second_ best friend in hand ? and soon to be in his stomach.

  As he walked, he glanced over at the bushes which led to the clearing he had dubbed ?Gourmet Green? ? the name originating from his great one-shot restaurant of which he was still proud of. 

  He stared off into the sky, wondering what he could do with her next. For all he cared, they could just sit on a bench for a few hours ? being with her providing everything any other activity could offer. But he knew that that was unrealistic? and a little cheap. He?d probably take her to see a movie next ? he?d seen a cinema or two around the town. He made a mental note both to check what was on and to ask her if she wanted to go ? the latter being highlighted in bold, red letters.

  In the midst of his musing, he noticed a jolly-looking Hideki casually ambling his way. The two caught each others? gazes before smiling in acknowledgement.

  ?Hey there, Naruto!? Hideki called, raising a hand to wave at the teen.

  ?Yo,? the blond replied, his free hand matching the boy?s gesture.

  The two walked together for a while, leisurely conversing and trading the occasional piece of idle banter ? all the while Hideki trying not to give away any sort of hint about Naruto?s surprise party. He didn?t find it particularly hard ? Naruto didn?t seem to come across as the sort of person who suspected people for no apparent reason.

  The topic was absent for a while, but, being guys, their conversation inevitably came to rest on the most prominent subject in any teenage boy?s life and mind ? girls.

  It started of slowly, Naruto making a few comments about Hideki?s friends, and Hideki noting the fact that Naruto was living with only two women, but it slowly progressed until Hideki asked the question that had been on the tip of his tongue for a few minutes, but in his mind for days.

  ?Hey, Naruto,? the said boy turned to face Hideki, raising an eyebrow in response, ?this may seem like an obvious question, but? do you like Hinata??

  Naruto blinked, slightly puzzled at the question. ?Well? of course I like Hinata,? Naruto responded, smiling at his friend?s strange query. ?Why wouldn?t I??

  Hideki smiled too. ?I thought so, but that wasn?t what I meant.? Naruto?s eyebrow flexed its muscles, getting the feeling that it would be used a lot more than usual in the next few minutes, and raised itself again. 

  ?Hmm?? Naruto mumbled, ushering the teen on.

  ?What I meant was: do you _like_ like Hinata?? Hideki finished.

  ?Oh,? Naruto replied. ?Ohhhhh ? do I _like _like her?? Hideki nodded, confirming that that was what he had meant. Naruto laughed. ?Sure, I _like _like her. I _really like _like her, if that?s what you were going to say you meant.? He grinned at the Hideki, who smiled back in turn.

_So open with it... so confident?_ Hideki sighed, wondering how the blond managed it. His head perked up a bit, another question forming in his mind. He turned to the blond, but didn?t say anything. Naruto soon realised this, and met his gaze.

  ?There something on my face?? Naruto asked casually, trying unsuccessfully to look down at the abnormality he thought Hideki was looking at. The other boy laughed.

  ?No, no ? that?s not what I-?

  ?-meant?? Naruto finished for him. Hideki started at the boy in silence for a few seconds, before the two laughed. 

  ?Yeah, yeah ? well done.? Hideki said cheerfully.

  Naruto grinned. ?Karei bugs the hell out of me when she does that. I guess it kinda rubbed off on me.? Naruto admitted, rubbing the back of his head. Hideki visibly shivered.

  ?I like the woman and all, but I can?t imagine having to live with her.? His admiration for the blond grew slightly. ?You must be going through hell each day.?

  Naruto laughed. ?It?s not so bad once you get used to it.? Hideki laughed.

  ?I guess it wouldn?t be,? he agreed.

  Seemingly back on topic, Naruto decided to ask Hideki what he was going to say. Hideki slowly turned to look at the path ahead of him, a little nervous about asking his next question. Why he was nervous he didn?t know, but the absence of knowledge didn?t lessen the feeling in the slightest.

  ?You know you said that you _like _liked Hinata?? Hideki asked, to which he received a nonchalant nod in reply. ?Well, erm - I mean? do you,? Hideki gulped, ?do you? y?know? _love _her??

  Naruto?s grin faltered and his feet stopped moving. It took Hideki a second to realise that his friend had stopped walking, and he turned to see the blond looking down at the ground, a puzzled look on his face. Before he had a chance to say anything, Naruto looked up at him, confusion ? and a little bit of worry ? plastered on his face.

  ?Do I? do I _love_ her?? He asked Hideki. The said boy cocked his head.

  ?I dunno ? I asked you first,? Hideki grinned, trying to lighten the mood. When Naruto?s expression didn?t change, he knew his attempt had failed.

  Hideki shifted uncomfortably from one foot to another. He had really done it this time ? he didn?t have the right to ask such a personal question. What had he hoped to get out of it anyway? Some measly insight as to whether or not people his age can find love? He gave himself a non-visible smack on the forehead. What had he gotten himself into this time?

  ?C?mon Naruto ? I was only kiddin?,? Hideki continued, trying to coax Naruto out of his? whatever he was in at the moment, ?you don?t halfta answer me if you don?t want to?? Hideki sighed ? still no reaction. He was just about to give up when Naruto slowly lifted his head. Hideki almost leaned in, eager for a reply.

  ?It?s okay, I?m fine,? Naruto smiled as if trying to prove his point. Hideki gave a lopsided frown ? he wasn?t convinced, but was reluctant to pursue the matter further. 

  The two stayed in silence for the briefest of moments until Naruto took the initiative and began walking again.

  ?Let?s get going ? I don?t want Karei to be worried about me,? Naruto laughed, ?on second thought ? I guess it should be me who?s worried about her! Who knows what plans she?s thought up while I?ve been gone!? He added, trying desparatley to prove to Hideki that he was fine ? or at least seemed to be.

  Hideki sighed, picking up his pace so that he didn?t fall behind. Had he been in front of Naruto, he would?ve noticed the absence of his almost ever-present smile. Naruto was a veteran at masking his emotions but? something about this topic had affected him and his ability was faltering. 

_Do I? love her?? _Naruto squeezed his eyes shut, his hands tightening on the bags he was carrying. Why the hell was he having such a hard time even thinking about the question? _Of course I lo-? I mean, there?s not reason not to l-... Do? Do I?? _Something seemed to twist in his stomach and Naruto had to forcibly stop himself from reaching out and clutching it.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (May 28, 2009)

Oh no, one update wouldn't be enough. 

Right? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



    Hideki rolled his eyes, still embarrassed as all hell. How was he supposed to turn up to the guy’s party after what he asked? He knew the blond could put up with awkwardness – he was living with Karei, after all – but how awkward would it be on the day? Would he get any better? Would it get… _worse?_ The fact that neither had said a word to eachother for the past five minutes didn’t help calm his fears.

  The two eventually got to the section where they had to part ways. Hideki turned, still noticing the vacant aura about the blond.

  “Hey Naruto, I gotta head back,” Hideki called out, to which there was no reply. “Naruto, I’m leaving,” he repeated, his words met with the same silence as before. “Naruto…?” Hideki closed his eyes. It was worse than he thought. “Naruto!!”

  The blond’s head snapped to attention in response to Hideki’s shout, slowly turning to face the said boy. Hideki sighed, scratching his white hair in frustration. 

  “Hmm? You say something, Hideki?” Naruto asked, only half back in the real world.

  Hideki nodded. “About four times,” he replied, trying not to show any anger – Naruto didn’t deserve it.

  “Oh…” was all the blond said, a blank expression on his face.

  Hideki tried stopping himself but found that his efforts were unsuccessful. With a growl of annoyance he grabbed the teen by his shoulders, hoping that contact would fare better than words had.

  “Dammit man, snap out of it!” He yelled, shaking the blond by his shoulders. “I know my question was out of order but you don’t have to go all absent on me!” He shook the boy some more, though getting slower and slower. “Please… snap out of it-”
  Naruto placed a hand on Hideki’s chest, pushing him away lightly. Hideki took a step back, only now realising what he’d just done.

  “Naruto… I’m sorry… I didn’t mean to-”

  “It’s okay, Hideki, it’s okay. I just…” Naruto sighed, “I just want to be alone right now.” The blond turned on his heels and walked away, leaving the now seriously worried Hideki to reflect on everything that had just happened.

_If just asking something like that can cause this then… _He sighed, the face of someone special appearing in his mind. _I wonder how I would’ve reacted had he asked me the same question…_

______________________________________________________  

  “Aha! You’re just in time - I was in need of some help,” Karei proclaimed, ushering her visitors in incase a certain blond was in the vicinity.

  “It’s not problem!” A girl’s voice said.

  “We’re happy to help!” Another’s happily rang out.

  “Yup! Yup!” A third sounded, its speaker nodding her head.

  Hinata’s ears perked up, having found the voices coming from the hallway familiar. She turned to see Karei striding into the living room accompanied by the three visitors whom Hinata instantly recognized.

  “Mieko! Kyoko! Asami!” She called out, smiling at the sight of her new friends.

  “Hinataaa! Hinataaa!” Asami cried out, throwing her arms around the girl in an over-the-top show of affection. Hinata was a little taken back, wondering whether or not she should hug the girl back. The three onlookers laughed, remembering that Hinata wasn’t accustomed to Asami’s… enthusiasm, to put it nicely. 

  Asami suddenly sprung off of Hinata, eyes darting around the room. The other two girls took the opportunity to greet their friend.

  “Hey Hinata.” Kyoko said, smiling sweetly.

  “How’s it going with the part arrangements?” Mieko asked, wondering how far along they were.

  “Oh, they’re going fi-” Hinata began, only to be interrupted by the self-appointed  chief organizer.

  “The kid’s damn hard to plan for, but we’re managing!” Karei declared, wiping her nose triumphantly. “We’ve already got the major things sorted: food, music, games etc. It’s really just decorations that need doing.”

  Kyoko spoke up after hearing this, a little concerned. “Isn’t setting up everything a day before the event a little risky? What if he comes in here and sees them?” 

  Karei looked at Hinata, who looked back in turn. They had thought about this possibility, yet hadn’t really thought of anything solid to work on.

  “Well… that’s the problem,” Karei laughed, rubbing the back of her head, “we don’t really know to be perfectly honest…”

  Hinata slowly nodded. “We… we were hoping that maybe you would have some ideas…” She added, feeling the need for some outside assistance.

  The three girls furrowed their brows in thought – some more than others – trying to think of some way to keep the blond they knew so little about out of the living room for the remainder of the day. Questions such as ‘What is he easily persuaded by?’, and ‘Can’t you just lock him in a cupboard for the rest of the day?’ were passed around but didn’t bare the answer the group was searching for.

  It was only until Mieko spoke up that everyone realised how stupid they had been.

  “Hey, have you thought about just asking him not to go in there?” The said teen asked, raising an eyebrow at Karei. “He seemed like the kind of guy that sort of thing would work on – at least from the limited knowledge I have of him.”

  Karei rolled the proposition around in her mind, analysing what the group had come up with so far and comparing them with this new idea. 

  Seeing at how nobody was completely persuaded, Mieko decided to add a little to her suggestion. 

  “You could always throw in something else, for instance: a reward for doing what you ask.” She paused, thinking for a more specific example. She looked towards Hinata. “Is there anything in particular he likes to eat?”

  As soon as the question left her lips, Karei slapped herself on the forehead and let out a groan of frustration. 

  “Dammit – of course! How could we have been so stupid.” She turned to Hinata, a smirk on her lips. “I’m blaming you for this, y’know?”

  Before Hinata could protest, Kyoko asked the question that was playing on the tip of the three teens’ tongues.

  “What’s going on? Have you thought of something?” She asked, a hint of hopefulness present in her voice. Karei grinned, nodding triumphantly.

  “Oh boy, have we! The kid’s damn near obsessed with ramen – he’d do just about anything to get some.” She scratched the back of her head, glad to have that ‘dilemma’ done and dusted. “Keeping him out of there should be a piece of cake now!” Her eyes suddenly lit up. “Speaking of cake – take a look at the one I got!” 

  The group spent most of the afternoon discussing ideas, putting them into motion and generally preparing for the day ahead of them. Tetsuya and Daisuke even showed up for a brief moment but soon left when the possibility of manual labour floated their way.

  During the process Hinata grew slightly worried at the time it had been since Naruto was sent on his ‘mission’ to Kahame’s house. It should’ve taken him roughly thirty minutes to get there and back, with a possible five extra minutes to stop off and pick up some ramen but he’d been gone for well over an hour.

  Something was up – and she didn’t like it one bit.

  Moving over to where Karei was fussing over a banner streamed above the doorframe, Hinata tapped the woman on the shoulder.

  “Hmm?” Karei asked, turning her head, “what’s up, Hinata? Something the matter?” She enquired, noticing the anxious look on the girl’s face.

  Hinata nodded slightly. “It’s Naruto – he’s been gone a lot longer than he should’ve been…” Karei blinked in surprise, having failed to realise this herself, but soon gave Hinata a reassuring smile.

  “He probably got lost on the way home or did something else Naruto-ish – nothing surprising there.” She grinned when Hinata smiled slightly. She turned around, getting back to trying to pin up the banner. “We should be thankful actually,” she continued, shoving a pin through a hole in the wall, “whatever the hell’s holding him up is giving us a lot more time to get things ready.”


----------



## Tsukasa009 (May 28, 2009)

Ha! Great as always! keep it coming


----------



## Randir (May 29, 2009)

Ah yes, fear of commitment. The quintessential ingredient of ShipTeasing since the beginning of time. This is always hard to pull off, but you did a very good job so far. You have a knack for creating credibility and empathy out of thin air, and this chapter highlights just that.
Furthermore, you continue character development of your OCs without rushing it, which is definitely a good thing. I'm especially looking forward to Asami's upcoming antics actions, because everything's better with more _genki_.
All in all, another excellent chapter with the usual delicious recipe of copious amounts of humor plus a strategically placed dash of drama. Keep it up!

On another note, I intend to remember the term „big-blond-ball-of-happiness“ and use it at every opportunity.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (May 29, 2009)

Stooopp... You're gonna make me go all red... 

But seriously, thanks for the positive reviews, guys. Really gets me in the mood for writing some more...

And, of course - posting some more 


*Spoiler*: __ 



    Hinata?s eyes drifted to the floor. As much as she didn?t want to admit it, Karei was right. Had Naruto been on time, they wouldn?t have been able to do half of what they?d accomplished that afternoon. She let out a resigned sigh, moving over to help Asami with the nail gun, why someone would give a tool like that to her was beyond her understanding.

_I guess I shouldn?t look a gift horse in the mouth?_ Hinata looked out of the window, wondering where the blond was. _I shouldn?t spend this extra time worrying about the person we?re throwing a party for, but?_

  She was knocked out of her thoughts when something soft impacted with the back of her head. Turning, she saw Karei aim at her with a balloon, the one she?d just fired falling slowly to the ground.

  ?I?m not paying you to stare out of the window now, am I?? Karei smirked, knowing exactly what was going through the girl?s mind. Hinata blinked in surprise, before smiling slightly.

_Thank you? Karei?_ Hinata went to join the other girls, noticing that they were in some sort of dilemma over how many candles to put on the cake. They needed an expert on Naruto to tell them his age ? and who better than Hyuuga Hinata!



  Naruto stood outside of Karei?s house, staring at the door in silence. He didn?t know how long it had taken him to do what Karei had asked, but he had left in sunlight and had returned at the beginning of sunset. He sighed ? he really didn?t want to deal with anyone right about now, but he couldn?t exactly stand outside forever. 

  With a sigh of reluctance he put his key in the lock, twisting it and pushing the door open slowly. 

  ?I?m back,? he called, realising that he really ought to announce his return even though he wasn?t in a particularly sociable mood.

  He stood in the hallway for a moment, the silence that followed his proclamation a little uncomfortable. His ears perked up when he heard a small crash coming from the living room, followed by a muffled curse, but were once again greeted with silence. 

_Great, everyone must be busy or something? _He began to walk to the kitchen, deciding to drop off his supplies and make himself some ramen. _Guess I can?t really complain? I wasn?t really feeling up to talking to any-_

  All of a sudden, the living room door flew open, revealing a slightly nervous-looking Karei, arms spread to either side of the door frame as if she was trying to hide something. The situation would?ve been deemed inspection-worthy by Naruto had he been up to it at the time? and had he not just had the life scared out of him.

  ?Dammit, woman!? He yelled, momentarily forgetting his state-of-mind in a fit of rage, ?are you _trying _to give me a freakin? heart attack!?? By the look that suddenly found its way onto Karei?s face, he began to think the answer was ?yes?.

  ?Call me ?woman? again and you?ll find out,? Karei retorted, whether or not the threat was serious unbeknownst to Naruto.

  The blond sighed. ?Whatever,? he mumbled, picking up the bags he?d dropped in his shock and continuing his walk to the kitchen. Karei cocked an eyebrow.

  ?Hey, blondie,? she called out, catching the teen?s attention. ?something crawl up your ass and die?? Naruto stared blankly at her.

  ?What?? 

  Karei sighed. ?What?s with the attitude?? she rephrased, ?you?re acting like someone you knew died or something-? She promptly shut her mouth, realising what she?d just said. _Oh crap, what if someone actually _did _die?_ For the first time in her life, she visibly gulped in fear of someone?s response._ What kind of a person would that make me look like?_

  ?No, nobody died?? Naruto said matter-of-factly, ?though I came close just now??

  Relieved and once again safe, she decided to do what she had planned on doing since she opened the door.

  ?Speaking of Death,? Karei began, causing Naruto to narrow his eyes in confusion, ?you enter go in here,? she gestured towards the room behind her, ?and you?ll be meeting him ? understand??

_Now, let?s see how the kid handles this! _She grinned. _He?ll probably blow a fuse ? and men are so much easier to rile up when they?re mad._

  Naruto shrugged. ??Kay ? I wasn?t really planning on staying down her much longer, anyway.? He turned around, taking something out of the bag and tossing it to Karei. ?Kahame told me to give this to you,? he informed her, ?said it?s exactly the sort of thing you?d love.?

  Karei looked down at the object in her hands. It was the latest video from her favourite comedian ? five stars across the board. It was a downright rarity to find it in a place like this ? probably costing Kahame a darn sight more than it would normally sell for. But?

  Karei looked back up at the blond who was trudging towards the kitchen.

_I never thought I?d say this, but I don?t think now?s a good time for a comedy. _

  She was about to head after him when she heard someone step up behind her. Turning her head she saw a concerned looking Hinata, one arm raised high enough so that her finger was gently resting on her lip.

  ?Is? is he going to try and come in here?? She asked, completely oblivious to how unimportant that was to her now.

  ?No? no he?s not going to spoil anything for himself,? she replied, earning a sigh of relief from the violet-haired teen. As she was finishing her answer, Naruto walked out of the kitchen ? ramen pot in hand ? and down the hallway. As he passed the living room?s door, he caught Hinata?s eye for the briefest of moments before swiftly turning his head away.

  Hinata watched him ascend the stairs, a blank expression plastered across his face, before slowly looking up at Karei, who cast her a ?I-meant-to-tell-you? look.

  ?What... what?s the matter with him??? Hinata asked, wondering what had caused his sudden change in attitude and, more importantly, what she could do to help. Karei shook her head. Hinata frowned, looking at the room behind her. Their three helpers had left a good ten minutes before Naruto had returned, and the room had always sparked a feeling of excitement inside her every time she laid eyes on it.

  Now, however, she was starting to worry.

  She felt a hand land on her shoulder and she looked up to see Karei smiling despite the current situation.

  ?I know what you?re thinking and it?s wrong,? she said sternly, ?he?ll remember tomorrow as one of the best days of his life ? despite the way he?s acting now.? She gripped Hinata?s shoulder slightly harder for a moment before letting go. ?You?ve just gotta trust him.? She looked back down at the girl. ?That?s something you can do, right??

  A slight smile crept across Hinata?s face and she gave a reassured nod. Karei grinned.

  ?Great, now why don?t you go and grab yourself something to eat?? She proposed, hoping to occupy her with something whilst she attended to other matters. 

  Unfortunately, Hinata wasn?t as easy to fool as Naruto and, as a result immediately noticed something was up.

  ?What about yourself?? she asked, ?aren?t you going to have anything.? 

  ?Oh, I?ll join you in just a sec,? she replied, waving it off and heading towards the stairs, ?I just gotta? ?take care? of something.? She didn?t even bother trying to mask her intentions any further than that, knowing that Hinata would see through them. Relying on the girl?s tendencies not to butt into other people?s business, she climbed the stairs and headed towards a certain blonds room, hands flexing for the possibility of a little violence? or a little comfort should the need arise.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (May 29, 2009)

Oh yeah, I failed to mention that, albeit two days early - this story is now one year old. That's right - it's been a whole year-minus-two-days since I opened that Microsoft Word document on June the first, 2008 and began typing away, having no idea where the story was going or what it would end up becoming.

Thanks to everyone who's been with me throughout this year of fanfic goodness.

Ah, looking back on the first few chapters I can really see how much (I hope) I've improved. I've half a mind to go back and edit some of the earlier chapters, but that can wait until after the story has progressed some more.

As for now... two day early anniversary party?

It's BYOB, for the record...


----------



## Tsukasa009 (May 30, 2009)

Ha! thats awesome, a whole year! congrats


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (May 31, 2009)

Thanks 

Onwards!


*Spoiler*: __ 



    Naruto finished off the last of his ramen, tossing the cup on the side and laying back on his bed, eyes staring at the ceiling. 

_?Do you? y?know? _love_ her??_

  He scrunched up his eyes, gritting his teeth and balling his hands into fists. _Why the hell am I so hung up over this!? _He felt like screaming. _For heaven?s sake ? give me an answer, somebody!_

  Naruto?s door slammed open, jumping him for the second time in a span of ten minutes. He was about to complain when he noticed the look on his visitor?s face.

  ?Naruto?? Karei growled. Naruto almost made a move to run and hide in the bathroom, his sense of pride the only thing gluing him to the bed. ?What the _hell _is up with you!?? Deciding that the forceful approach probably wasn?t the most effective way at getting answers, Karei straightened herself and leant against the wall.

  Naruto looked down at the ground, a lopsided frown tugging on his lips. 

  ?You completely push me aside as if you can?t be bothered to talk to me,? Karei continued, ?you toss someone else?s property over your shoulder and expect the receiver to catch it.? She scoffed, ?I mean, do you _know _how expensive that video was? This isn?t Konoha ? we don?t get luxuries like you do.?

  Naruto?s eyes suddenly widened. He had been so caught up in that one question that he hadn?t realised how much of a? well, how much of a ?Sasuke? he was being. It wasn?t like him to get so fixated on something that he?d act like a jerk to his friends? _I? I really need to get this off of my chest, but?_

  ?You completely ignore Hinata?s existence, acting as if you didn?t even see her,? Karei carried on, ?you piss off upstairs with a pot of ramen without asking if anyone one else wants something and then you go and shut yourself in you room as if you?re just screaming ?you?re not worth my time? to everyone in the house-?

  ?How do you know if you love someone???

  Karei stopped, taken back by the seemingly random and off-topic question. 

  ?Wh? what?? She stammered, confused. Naruto looked up, a hint of worry in his eyes.

  ?How do you know if you love someone?? He repeated, a little louder than last time.

  It took a little bit of thought, but everything that had happened so far starting making a strange sort of sense to Karei.

  ?Is this about-??

  ?Mmm?? Naruto answered, knowing what she was going to say. ?Hideki asked me and?? he sighed, ?I don?t know what I?m supposed to say to that question??

  A smile pulled at the corner of Karei?s mouth. That smile grew into a grin, then a chuckle. Before she knew it, Karei was laughing out loud, clutching her stomach. Naruto stared up at her, one eyebrow raised in confusion, the other twitching in annoyance.

  ?Oh kid,? Karei gasped, still chucking, ?if it was just that then why didn?t you say so?? Naruto?s jaw dropped slightly in shock.

  ?Whaddya mean ?_just that_??? He asked, her attitude towards his problem inappropriately lax. Karei walked over to the bed and sat down next to him. 

  ?Naruto,? she began, ?how many relationships have you been in like the one you?re in with Hinata right now?? Naruto made it look as if he was counting something up, trying to save himself some embarrassment.

  ??None.? He sighed, giving in. Surprisingly, however, Karei made no move to mock him in any way, shape or form, she simply nodded.

  ?Tell me ? do you think love is so simple that you can tell when you feel it for someone just by thinking?? She asked, using her own experience with the emotion. Naruto thought for a little while, but shook his head. ?And do you think that the word ?love? can mean different things to different people?? This time, Naruto nodded straight away.

   ?Yeah?? 

  Karei grinned, plopping her hand on the teen?s hair in an ?annoying-big-sister-who-wants-to-belittle-her-kid-brother? fashion. 

  ?Take it from me ? there?s no use fretting over that question, it won?t ever give you a result.? She gave him a smile ? not a smirk, not a grin, but a full-fledged smile. ?You?ll know the answer to it when the time comes, trust me.? She let go of the blond?s hair. ?And when it does, your entire life will change.? She stopped there, letting him take in her pearls of wisdom. It took him a while, but he slowly began to sprout a smile of his own.

  ?I think? I think I know what you mean?? He said, his previous worry melting away. 

  ?Aaaannnd?? Karei pressured. Naruto rolled his eyes, his smile destroying any sense of annoyance he tried to show.

  ?And I?ll stop worrying about it.? He said as if reciting it from a script.

  ?Aaaaaannnnnnd?? Karei pressured again. Naruto sighed.

  ?And I?ll give you all of my ramen?? He guessed, back in his usual light-hearted mood. 

  ?You will?? Karei asked in mock gratitude, back in her usual mood aswell. Naruto?s smile slowly faded, his eyes widening. Karei grinned at the boy?s change of expression.

  ?Wait, wait!? He yelled as Karei ran out of the room. He jumped off of his bed, 
  chasing after her, ?I didn?t mean it! I was just messing around!? Karei leapt down the stairs, followed closely by Naruto. Hinata poked her head round from inside the kitchen to see what was going on. Karei saw her and winked, silently informing her that all was well again.

  ?Hinata, guess what? Naruto said he?ll give me all of his ramen!? She laughed, ?isn?t that great??

  ?Don?t listen to her ? I never said anything!? The boy protested, stopping when Karei suddenly stopped and turned to face him.

  ?What about your nindo? I thought you never went back on your word.? Naruto froze.

  ?Please,? he begged, his voice shaken, ?please don?t use _that _against me.? Karei smirked, turning to Hinata.

  ?Whaddya say? Shall we make him stick to it?? She asked, the blond looking over at Hinata for support, shaking his head wildly. Hinata laughed.

  ?I think we can let him off this time,? she said, causing Naruto?s face to light up. Karei frowned in mock-sorrow.

  ?Oh, okay?? she said with a resigned sigh.

  ?Alright!? Naruto cheered, pushing past Karei and running up to Hinata, lifting her up and wrapping in a grateful hug. Hinata smiled, laughing as he ran into the kitchen still carrying her, Naruto becoming filled with sudden urge to eat all the ramen he could.

  Karei watched the two disappear into the kitchen with a smile on her face. _Looks like everything?s back to normal?_ She looked at the closed living room door, a sense of excitement building up in her stomach, one that had been uncomfortable absent. _Tomorrow?s going to be one hell of a day? _




Another chapter down. Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (May 31, 2009)

*Cant Wait To Read Next Chapter. 
I Have Been Reading Non Stop Form Last 3 Days. Wonderful Fiction Sir. * 

*Keep Up The Good Work. +REP*


----------



## italia (Jun 2, 2009)

I just have to say that, i have been following this story for quite an amount of time now.  Also in that period of time I have read few other fanfic that were up to this level of.... of... I can't describe it.  Just the way the images, the dialogue, and the plot all seem to mesh together perfectly... is just unparalleled.  You have kept me happy as a reader so far and I'm sure I can say the same for everyone else.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Randir (Jun 9, 2009)

It's about time I got around to reading those chapters. Annyoing University is annoying.
Wonderful as always. Karei grows on me more and more, and your characterization of Naruto in the last chapter is spot-on as usual. 
I still have no criticism to offer. You tend to use participle clauses / elliptic clauses a lot, but that's really nothing that needs correction, seeing how you generally do so in a very appropriate - and sometimes even hilariously laconic - manner. To wit: 





Killin_Frenzy said:


> “Whaddya mean ‘just that’?” He asked, her attitude towards his problem inappropriately lax.


I can't quite put my finger on it, but this is just so much win.

Also:



Killin_Frenzy said:


> He had been so caught up in that one question that he hadn’t realised how much of a… well, how much of a ‘Sasuke’ he was being.



Where do you want your internet delivered?


----------



## 9 tailed godess (Jun 18, 2009)

wow its been a long time since youve updated hope to see more is this a t or m on fanfiction


----------



## rolio (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow still got it mate. Enjoying the new characters, can't wait to see how the surprise party goes. I'm no expert in "writing" and grammar and all that stuff, so I can't really give you one of them flawless reviews. All I know is this is a great fucking story and that I'm gonna enjoy reading the next installments.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jun 18, 2009)

9 tailed godess said:


> wow its been a long time since youve updated hope to see more is this a t or m on fanfiction



At the moment it's a T-rated fanfiction, and I'm pretty sure that's what it's going to stay as. Not enough of anything to be classed as M in my book.

Also, expect more soon 

EDIT: Zomg 100th post.


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow this is incredible but what happened to the sub forum that was dedicated to me.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 8, 2009)

Lo and behold, after a long period of anxiously waiting to find out what happens to our heroes, the next installment is finally here!

(Hopes that the fancy opener will distract people from the sheer laziness of the author)

Nah, just kidding - I'm on work experience and don't have much free time 

Summer holidays next, though, so... 

Onward!


*Spoiler*: __ 



    October 10th?

  The very mention of the date aroused memories many would dream of forgetting? But dreams and reality are rarely one and the same, the inability to let go of an event sixteen years in the past haunting the minds of thousands across the world, haunting the lives of thousands across the Fire Country? haunting the souls of thousands living in Konoha.

  The date chose only one person to affect differently, yet with the same event that disturbed thousands of others.

  Naruto sighed, turning over in his bed for the umpteenth time and stared at the wall with a miserable expression, eyes attempting to stay away from the clock that was sitting on his bedside table. He knew what the time was and was all too aware what the date was. He did not need to be told by a piece of technology that he was oversleeping on his birthday ? his mind was already screaming at him to get up and stop moping around.

  The thought made his stomach turn slightly. He used the term ?birthday? in the literal sense, rather than the conventional sense, which was what most others meant. To even admit to yourself that you?re ?moping? on your birthday proved just how little it meant to anyone. He glanced over at the window, the sunlight shining through the edges of his curtains. He closed his eyes, taking in a deep breath. He?d have to get up eventually ? he didn?t want anyone to worry and he sure as hell didn?t want anyone to see him depressed after yesterday?s episode. 

_Birthdays? who needs ?em anyway?_ _You?ve got more than you need right here in this house ? don?t let it get you down. _

  He forced a weak smile, sitting up and pulling the covers off of himself. He looked over at the mirror and winced at the sight it bore him. 

  The mask.

  The mask that he?d chosen, no ? been forced to wear for as long as he could remember, baring a false smile above the surface, trying to deceive the public? and himself. It had given him opportunities, friends, good times and, above all ? hope? Hope that someday he could take off the mask and look the same underneath. 

  He looked away, the sight of it a sudden wake-up call ? in more than one sense. For the past week it had actually been his real face ? not a mask. He had enjoyed himself more than he could remember since he arrived in Fushigakure. Sure, he loved Konoha ? he always would ? but there was something about Fushigakure - something about Karei and Kahame, about Hideki and his friends? about _Hinata_? that made it special.

  But now, after seeing this mask for the first time in a long while, it made him wonder if these good times were going to last. If he would end up having to don his false visage for the sake of not only himself but those around him? if he would ever be free of this-

  ?OI, NARUTO! ARE YOU GETTING UP OR WHAT!??

  Naruto?s eyes sprung open, his mind snapping to attention. He looked over at the door, hearing footsteps emanating from the hallway outside, gradually becoming louder and louder, approaching closer and closer, until?

  ?Whatcha doing sitting around in the dark for?? Karei asked, having slid the door open. Naruto shrugged.

  ?Nothing much.? He lied, forcing his usual nonchalant attitude. Karei rolled her eyes.

  ?Well, if you?re not to occupied with doing ?nothing much?,? she smirked when Naruto shot her a sarcastic look, ?you might wanna hurry up and grab some breakfast ? the time?s getting on, in case you hadn?t noticed.? She gestured towards the clock beside his bed, but Naruto made no move to look at it. She turned to make her leave but stopped.

  ?Oh, and before I forget,? she continued, looking at him over her shoulder, ?we?re kinda out of milk at the moment, so?? She trailed off, not needing to finish her sentence. Naruto sighed.

  ?Can?t you go get it? I?m not even dressed yet,? he moaned. Karei shook her head.

  ?I?d have thought you to be more chivalrous that than, Mr. Uzumaki,? she said in mock disappointment. ?Besides ? I haven?t had my coffee yet so technically I?m not awake.? Naruto raised an eyebrow.

  ?How does that make it ?_technically?_?? He asked, heading over to his wardrobe and pulling out a casual white t-shirt and a pair of jeans. He sneezed, wiping his nose with the back of his hand. 

  He?d caught a cold not long after his first date with Hinata ? which had surprised him as the fox?s healing ability usually made him immune, though with it sleeping it could hardly do anything about it this time ? but it had mostly gone now. Still, it was _hell _for the first couple of days he?d had it.

  ?You?ll understand when you?re older,? Karei replied, a grin spreading across her lips. Naruto scoffed.

  ?And how much older is that?? He asked, the subject of his age still a little sore.

  ?Oh, you?ll know when you get there,? and with that, Karei left the room, the seeds of her master plan sewed and ready to sprout.

_Step one ? get Naruto out of the house: check! _She entered the kitchen, signalling to Hinata that everything was going right with a simple wink. 

_It looks like everything?s just about ready? _Hinata couldn?t help herself from smiling. _Everyone?s worked hard to make sure today?s going to be perfect for Naruto-kun? _Her mind wandered back to that moment where they sat together in the park, watching the sun set. A newfound sense of resolve sparked inside her. _I won?t let him down!_

  ?Hey, Hinata-chan, I?m gonna go get that milk now,? Naruto called out from the hallway, slipping a jacket on. ?Save me some cereal, will ya??

  ?I?ll hide some from Karei if it comes to it!? She called out, causing a grin to spread across the blond?s face.

  ?Hey! I heard that!? Karei shouted from the garden. The two teens laughed, Naruto saying his goodbyes. He shut the door behind him, walking down the road in a much brighter mood than he?d been in a moment before.

_If push comes to shove, I can always rely on Hinata-chan to cheer me up. _Naruto grinned, realising that he may?ve already received a gift worthy of any birthday he?d missed.


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 10, 2009)

(Naruto X Hinata fan fiction oh yeah please do write some more).


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 12, 2009)

Onward!


*Spoiler*: __ 



    Kahame glanced at his watch for fifth time, the time it displayed barely any later than when he last looked. He shifted nervously from foot to foot, eyes peeled for any sign of the blond who he was supposed to ?coincidentally? meet up with. 

_Karei said he?d be here by ten at the latest? _He looked back down at his watch, sighing. Twenty minutes past the supposed ?meeting time? and he was beginning to thing things had fallen apart. 

  That was until he spied the teen eyeing up a ramen stand further down the street. He released the breath he hadn?t realised he?d been holding, laughing a little at himself when he realised he had sweat to wipe away.

_Geez, Kahame. Imagine if the captain saw you now. _With that thought in mind, he sprang into action, walking down towards the grocery store and making sure to look as casual as possibly.

  He carried on until he was only a few metres away from Naruto, choosing at that time to ?suddenly notice? the blond.

  ?Na? Naruto?? He asked, trying his best to sound surprised. The said teen turned to look at who had said his name, smiling when he saw who it was. 

  ?Hey, Kahame!? He chirped, smiling at the man. ?I didn?t see you there ? too busy running errands for Karei? again?? 

  ?Let me guess ? she used the old ?coffee? excuse to get you to buy some more milk?? Kahame asked, causing Naruto to roll his eyes, nodding unenthusiastically. Kahame laughed. ?She?s pulled that one on me a few times aswell. You?re lucky she hasn?t used the ?bad mattress? one on you yet.? He visibly shuddered, ?I ended up having to trek a few miles just to find the one she wanted ? got lost a couple of times too?? He shook his head. ?That?s one weekend I?d like to forget??

  Naruto raised an eyebrow at the man?s strange story. ?Y?yeah?? Kahame?s head perked up, realising that he was getting off topic? _Way _off topic?

  ?Hey, you going in here?? He asked, gesturing towards the grocery store. Naruto nodded. ?Why don?t I join you? I was headed over to Karei?s house anyway, may aswell go back together.? Naruto shrugged.

  ?Sure, I don?t see why not,? he said, entering the shop and scouring the isles for the dairy section.

  ?So, got anything planned for today?? Kahame asked, wondering if the boy had any clue as to what was lying in wait for him back at Karei?s house. Naruto shook his head.

  ?Nothing special, anyway,? he said, reaching up and taking a large six-pint bottle of milk to save himself from having to go out and get some more for a while.  ?I?ll probably just hit the back yard and do some training, see if anyone wants to join me.?

  Kahame nodded, silently praising both Karei and Hinata. _How you managed to keep something that was in your living room a secret is beyond me._

  ?What about you?? Naruto asked, ?whatcha got planned for the rest of the day??

  ?Who, me?? Kahame asked, doing his best to pull of a look of surprise, ?not much either, I guess. Just gonna enjoy my day off.? He smiled ? the last part was true enough. He _did _plan to enjoy today, and was certain he would. 

  ?These guys you work for ? they sound like a bunch of slave-drivers,? Naruto stated based upon the attitude Kahame seemed to have towards them. The said man laughed.

  ?You hit the nail right on the head there, kid!? He proclaimed, smiling at the blond. ?I?m surprised they even let me take a day off!?

  ?I?m guessing it?s not paid leave?? Naruto asked. Kahame hung his head.

  ?No??

  Naruto chuckled, giving his money to the woman behind the counter, who thanked him with a cheerful bow.

  ?Speaking of money,? Naruto continued, looking at the notes in his hand, ?where does Karei get hers from? She?s never mentioned anything about a job??

  Kahame froze. _Crap? Why did he have to bring _that _up!?_ Naruto raised an eyebrow at the man?s sudden lack of response.

  ?Well? Don?t tell me she?s some sort of master thief, or has a money-making jutsu that she?s been hiding?? He scratched his head. ?Actually? I wonder if such a jutsu exists? Or if it?s legal??

  Seeing that the teen was occupied, Kahame slowly began to sneak out of the store. He was halfway out the door when he head a sarcastic cough sound behind him. He turned to see Naruto, eyebrow raised, arms folded and tapping expectantly with his foot.

  ?Ahh, well? you see?? Kahame trailed off, suddenly feeling a due sense of foreboding. _Dammit? Karei?ll slaughter me if I tell him? But... I?m not exactly the best liar..._

  ?I?ve got all day, y?know,? Naruto stated, ?nothin? going on for a while. You can either tell me now or not ? I?ll follow you around all day if I have to.? That sparked another worry in Kahame?s mind.

_Oh _crap! _The party! _He gulped, _now _he was in trouble. _I? I can?t stand around and talk all day ? we?re already late as it is? _He clenched his eyes shut, hands balling into fists. _I?m a dead man either way? but at least I?ll have some sort of excuse if I tell him?_

  ?Karei? well, she?? Kahame paused.

  ?Go on,? Naruto pressed. Kahame sighed in defeat.

  ?A couple of years back? Karei? she sort of owned a? _fairly _successful? erm?? 

  ?Yes? yes??? Naruto leant in, eagerly awaiting the revelation of what was now an exciting mystery.

  ??Herbal? store??

  Naruto blinked, his mouth suddenly devoid of liquid, eyebrow twitching and pupils becoming dilated. 

  ?C? come? again?? He squeaked, mind barely functioning.

  ?Karei used to run a? _herbal _store.? Kahame repeated.

  Naruto stared blankly at the man, his face expressionless. Kahame began to worry. _I haven?t? _broken _him, have I? _As if to answer his question, Naruto began to shake ? slightly at first, but it became faster and faster, turning from slow, to brisk, to almost violent. His face grew a frown, then a scowl, teeth clenching together, parting only for one thing?

  ?She WHAAAAT!?? Naruto erupted, forcing Kahame to steady himself from falling over. 

  ?I-it was a long time ago-? Kahame tried to explain, but Naruto wasn?t listening.

  ?And she just _let _me suffer with that damn cold!?? He fumed, pacing back and forth. ?_?You?ll have to wade it out, Naruto?_,? he mimed, ??_there?s nothing I can do to help.?_ damn, she?s been lying _all_ along!?

  ?B-but she hasn?t made any sort of remedy in _years_! She probably couldn?t remember how to make anything even _if _she had have tried,? Kahame protested, realising full well that the woman had probably wanted a break from the blond rather than wanting him to suffer.

  ?Don?t try and cover up for her!? Naruto yelled, thrusting a finger in Kahame?s direction, the man recoiling as if he?d been struck. The blond turned on his heels and began marching back towards Karei?s house. ?Oh, she?ll pay. _SHE?LL PAY!_? He chanted, Kahame forced to run just to catch up.

_At least I got him moving a little faster?_ Kahame thought, trying to find the silver lining in this dark, grey and extremely ominous cloud, knowing full well that it would eventually burst open and rain down on him?


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 13, 2009)

The moment draws near, my good people - it draws ever so near 

PARTY TIME!


*Spoiler*: __ 



    “He’s coming!” Hinata sounded from her position at the window, having played the part of the scout, “Kahame’s with him too!” She squinted her eyes, noticing something odd about the blond. “Naruto-kun… looks a little angry…” She was knocked out of her thoughts when someone pushed her away from her makeshift viewpoint.

  “No time, _no time!_” Karei yelled, shoving everyone into place behind some sort of object. She glanced over at Hideki, his friends and he having arrived shortly after Naruto had left, and rolled her eyes when she saw that he was nervously eyeing the window, obviously worried about how the blond would react to seeing him after the previous day.

_Well, I’ve consoled him the best I could… _Karei sighed, turning off the lights and hushing everyone when she heard a key turn in the lock of the front door. _Whether he chooses to stop worrying or not is up to him…_

  “KAREI, YOU LYING BASTARD!!” Naruto yelled from the hallway, dropping the milk down unceremoniously.

_What the hell did I do? _Karei wondered, this time truly confused as to what she could’ve done to peeve someone off.

  “WHERE THE HELL IS SHE!?” He yelled again, turning to Kahame after failing to get a response. 

  “I-I-I’d guess she’d be in th-there…” Kahame responded, albeit shakily, raising a hand and pointing towards the living room door. Naruto stared at the entrance to the room with a killing intent so large Kahame could almost feel it.

  “Oh-ho-ho, you’re mine, Karei…” Naruto mumbled to himself, striding towards the living room door, putting unneeded amounts of force into each step to try and create a sense of impending doom upon his victim. He reached out, gripped the door-handle and, with a smirk, slid it open to reveal…

  …A pitch-black room.

  Naruto blinked, momentarily thrown-off, before regaining his senses.

_Probably shut off the lights in an attempt to hide…_Naruto’s smirk grew larger, his finger grazing the underside of the light switch. _If she thinks she could fool me with _that_ then she’s in for a surprise!_

  He flicked the light switch on, preparing to strike, and then…

  “SURPRISE!!!”

  Naruto’s expression of anger fell right off his face in response to the scene in front of him. From everywhere, people he soon recognized as his friends – some newer than others – had jumped up from behind chairs, couches, lamps – anything they could squeeze behind.

  “Happy Birthday, kiddo,” Karei grinned, knowing that whatever she had done to piss the blond off was long forgotten judging by the look on his face.

  Naruto stared at each and every person in front of him, mouth agape, eyes wide. Kahame walked up behind him, placing a hand on his shoulder. The blond turned and looked up at him, moisture forming in the corners of his eyes.

  “Don’t look at me,” Kahame said, smiling down at him, “I was just the chauffer – Karei and Hinata were the masterminds behind this!”

  “Heeeeey! We helped too!” Asami complained, earning laughs from everyone…

  …Except Naruto, whose expression hadn’t changed since the revelation of what had been lying in wait for him since yesterday.

  He was speechless. Utterly, utterly speechless. 

  Everyone looked at him, eagerly awaiting… well, any sort of reaction to what they’d set up for him.

  “Well, Naruto-kun…” Hinata spoke up, breaking the silence, “…happy birthday!”

  “Yeah, happy birthday, man!” Tetsuya added, grinning sheepishly at the blond.

  “Yeah, yeah!”

  “Congratulations, Naruto!”

  “Hehe, happy birthday!”

  “H-happy birthday… Naruto,” Hideki spoke up, giving a nervous but truthful smile. 

  Naruto looked at the white-haired boy, then Hinata, then Karei. Before he realised, his eyesight became misty, and he took in every aspect and detail of every person and object in that room, their sight captivating. All the banners, all the balloons, all the presents – everything and everyone. He knew he wanted to remember this moment… forever.

  The room once again descended into silence, everyone letting the blond get to grips with the sight before him, knowing it was a completely new experience for him. It took a little longer, but he slowly turned to face everyone, looking as confused as ever, but a little less overwhelmed.

  “It’s my... birthday…” He croaked, finding that his throat was still a little tight. Everybody smiled.

  “Well at least we know Kahame didn’t break you on the way back,” Karei beamed, earning a nervous chuckle from the said man, having thought himself that he came close a little while earlier.

  “It’s my… birthday… _party_…?” Naruto slowly asked, needing conformation as to what was going on… what this strange new event he was suddenly met with was all about. 

  Everyone confirmed his suspicions with a nod. Even Kahame, who knew that the boy couldn’t see him, nodded in unison with the others.

  Naruto’s jaw slowly closed itself, his eyes glancing around the room again, his mind analysing its contents in context with the information he had just received. The process was slow to some and painful to others, but a smile began to form on the teen’s lips. 

  Everyone smiled back.

  Naruto didn’t stop there. His smile carried on growing, evolving into a wide grin.

  Everyone grinned back.

  Naruto’s grin grew wider and wider, people having to give up with theirs, their jaws starting to ache. The blond carried on, a drop of water falling from one eye and running down his cheek, making its way along the line of his wide smile and eventually falling off of the end of his chin.

  “Ya-haha!” Naruto exclaimed, “it’s my birthday!”

  Everyone laughed, happy to see the teen so overjoyed – and a little proud with their handiwork, too – and rushed over to him, everyone wanting a piece of the man of the moment.

  “Tee-hee, you had us worried there for a second!”

  “It’s only just beginning, Naruto!”

  “Yaaaay! Paaaarty!”

  “Oh, Naruto-kun! I’m so glad!”

  “L-let’s enjoy ourselves, ‘kay!?”

  Naruto just continued to smile, revelling in the moment, surrounded by everyone who mattered at that point in time.

_I still don’t have _any _idea what’s going on... but I don’t care one bit!_ He thought in a mixture of tears and laughter. _This is all that matters… These people… This moment…_

_I’m… so happy…_

  “Here, here!” Asami cried, thrusting a gift at Naruto’s face, eager to show off the collective gift of Mieko, Kyoko and herself. Naruto reached out and took it from her gingerly, hands still shaking slightly.

  “We didn’t really know what to get you, but we think you’ll like it,” Mieko announced, smiling, “happy birthday!”

  Naruto smiled back – he’d never get tired of hearing those two words.

  “I guess we get the honour of giving you your first birthday present,” Kyoko added, rubbing the back of her head.

  “Haha, yeah,” he nodded in agreement, “you’re right!”

  “Open it! Open it!” Asami pressed, willing to verbally express what everyone was thinking at that moment.

  Naruto reached down and took a handful of the wrapping paper in his hand, ready to tear like there was no tomorrow.

  “Oh, oh, oh – wait a minute!” Karei called out, halting the process. Everyone shot a questioning look her way, but she didn’t notice. She had her back to everyone, rummaging in a box for something. “Aaaaa-ha!” She said, “found it!”

  Standing back up, she turned to face Naruto, lifting the object up to her face. Everyone saw the video camera. Everyone laughed.

  “Gotta capture your first _real _birthday on tape,” Karei stated matter-of-factly, “just don’t forget to smile.” 

  Naruto grinned at the camera lens. _As if _that’s _going to be a problem!_

  Without further interruption, he tore off the first handful of paper.

  The first handful of many…


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 24, 2009)

Ohmigod, ohmigod - is this another update? Have I started writing again.

This is SHAMEFUL. It's been FAR too long since I last made a contribution to both this site and my story. I've barely written 2000 words in the last month, and even after promising myself that I'd start writing a lot more than I have been, 750 words was the most I could muster in one night - not a terrible start, but nowhere near groundbreaking.

However, all things must start somewhere, and I am hoping that this will be the beginning of a comeback - a well overdue comeback, mind you - of Fushigakure.

But enough of that - let's rock!

Onward!


*Spoiler*: __ 



    Naruto had never felt as if he was higher up than anybody. Never more or less special, never more or less important. He always felt equal to everyone else, and always felt that everyone was equal to him.

  At the moment, however, Naruto felt like a king.

  Gifts, celebrations, cheering ? all for him ? all at the same time. 

  It felt like something out of a dream.

  It was how he imagined his ascension to Hokage would be like.

  Yet this was happening _now_.

  Moreover, this sort of thing was considered _normal _for most people on their birthday.

  He looked around the room from his position next to Hinata on the couch, taking in everyone?s smiling faces, all the decorations and all the gifts he?d received.

  The three girls had bought him a box-set of the first season of an anime he?d heard of from somewhere but never got round to watching. He couldn?t remember the title, though the character on the cover seemed to be wearing some sort of black robe or battle garment and had an extremely large sword resting on his shoulder. 

  Naruto had to admit, the guy looked pretty damn cool.

  They had also bought him a book titled: ?50 Ways to a Woman?s Heart? ? claiming that it was simply a joke after much laughing from Karei ? and much blushing from the receiver and his partner.

_That doesn?t mean we don?t expect him to use it._ The girls thought, eyeing the book on one of the tables.

_That doesn?t mean I don?t intend use it._ Naruto thought, casting a quick glimpse at the book on one of the tables.

  After that, the three boys had announced that they?d also chipped in and bought him a present between themselves. They?d given him an assorted set of body wash, deodorant and aftershave. They then presented their other gift and Naruto had been ecstatic to find out that they?d bought him an mp3 player ? having been contemplating whether or not to get one for quite some time. 

  He was also surprised to hear that they?d already put a bunch of their favourite songs on there to start him off.

  Naruto was even more eager to have a listen, but knew it would be rude.

  He?d sneak some listening in later.

  Kahame?s present came next, the man a little hesitant in admitting that he?d had a little help picking it out, suffering from a similar lack of fashion sense as the gift?s recipient. Naruto had waved it off with a chuckle, smiling brightly at the new, black hoodie in his hands. The front had some sort of company logo that Karei had claimed was famous for making ?quality clothes?, though Naruto had never heard of them.

  Still, that didn?t matter. Nor did the fact that the woman had helped choose the gift. He?d cherish it nonetheless.

  Naruto, already overwhelmed, had been greeted by yet another gift, this time from Karei. It was simple, small and arguably a little dull, but to Naruto it meant a lot. He looked down at his hands, flexing his fingers in the fingerless gloves the woman had given him. The fabric was strong yet smooth, tight yet comfortable. They fitted perfectly?

  ?And were going to be worn a lot.

  Karei also claimed that she had another present prepared, but was going to hand it over later. She didn?t give a reason, but nobody questioned her.

  Hinata had also said something similar, stating that it was ?special?. Naruto had gulped at his, several thoughts running through his mind at what her gift was going to be.

  Now, as he sat next to his lavender-haired counterpart, surrounded by those dear to him, he couldn?t help but smile. Hinata caught note of this and smiled back.

  ?What?re you thinking about, Naruto-kun?? She asked, sliding her hand along the seat of the couch and resting it on his. Naruto turned to her and smiled wider, enfolding his hand with hers in response.

  ?Oh, only everything that?s happened in the last half an hour,? he replied, earning a chuckle out of the girl. ?I mean it ? I? I still can?t take it all in. The gifts, the decorations?? he trailed off. 

  ?Is that an abstract way of saying you like the party?? Hinata joked, resting her head against his shoulder, momentarily forgetting everyone else in the room. Naruto looked down at her, cheeks reddening a little, eyes narrowing slightly in pleasure.

  ?It?s an abstract way of saying I love it,? he replied, wrapping his arm around her and pulling her closer. ?Besides, I?m looking forward to your gift the most,? he added, causing Hinata to grin. 

  They heard a cough and looked up to see an intrigued-looking Karei looming over them. They then slowly scanned the room to find everyone else?s eyes on them.

  ?When you two lovebirds are ready,? Karei said, grinning, ?I think we?ll go cut the cake.?

  Naruto released Hinata, who slowly moved off of his shoulder. Naruto laughed nervously, rubbing the back of his head. 

  ?Heheh, sorry,? he apologized, giving an embarrassed smile. Karei raised an eyebrow, grinning.

  Everyone filed out of the room, Naruto waiting for them to go ahead of him. He turned to Karei, who had yet to leave. Shrugging, he started to go out of the door when the said woman stopped him.

  ?Wait a second, Naruto,? Karei called, the said teen turning to face her, a look of curiosity on his face, ?there?s something you need to hear.? Naruto walked away from the door and took a step towards the woman. 

  ?What?s up?? He asked, intrigued. Karei rolled her eyes at the sheer informality of his reply.

  ?Hinata and I were talking the other day and we decided on something that includes you,? she paused, thinking of the best way to word her next sentence. ?We thought it?d be best if the fact that you two are ninjas remained a secret to Hideki and the others.? Naruto cocked his head.

  ?And why?s that?? He asked, his interest now replaced with puzzlement.

  ?Isn?t it obvious?? When the blond failed to respond, Karei decided to explain. ?Think about it ? wouldn?t they find it a little? ?intimidating? to be hanging around with people who could? y?know?? she trailed off, realising she?d said enough. Naruto?s lips formed a lopsided frown, his brows furrowing in thought.

  He?d never had any ?non-ninja? friends before? And anyone he knew who wasn?t a ninja knew that he was?

  Still, it _did _make sense. If he suddenly found out that someone like Hinata had been hiding their power and was actually far beyond Kage-level skill? well he?d be a little concerned, to say the least.

  ?I? guess you?re right,? Naruto finally agreed, ?it _would _make life a little easier for everyone.? Karei smiled.

  ?You guys coming?? Kyoko asked, poking her head around the doorframe, ?we can?t cut the cake without you, Naruto.? Naruto turned on his heels, grinning. 

  ?Right, the cake!? He said, as if the matter was urgent, ?nobody minds if I take the biggest piece for myself??

  ?You won?t have the knife, so it?s not for you to decide,? Karei replied, pushing him out of the way. Naruto attempted to feign a scowl, though his smile couldn?t be hidden beneath it.




These time-period breaks in the story are actually really convenient - I can usually fit in one whole section of a chapter per update. 

Non-intentional fortune, hell yeah!


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 25, 2009)

Continuing on from the theme of 'getting back into the swing of things' - here's another update! Enjoy

Onward!


*Spoiler*: __ 



    ?Ah, there you are!? Kahame said, smiling as three people entered the kitchen, ?hit the lights, Tetsuya.? 

  Having barely entered the kitchen, Naruto had little time to react before the room was plunged into darkness, save a small light emanating from the table. After adjusting to the sudden change of light, Naruto realised the lights were actually sixteen glowing candles, atop a large chocolate cake.

  ?One? two? three??

  A moment that would forever be burnt into Narutos memory occurred.

  A moment that he?d look back upon in dark, cold days, when he needed warmth.

  A moment that he?d never forget.

  The room erupted into a chorus of ?Happy Birthday?, everyone chanting it with an enthusiastic grin. For the second time that day, Naruto?s mouth hung agape. 

_I _wish _I could see his face right now?_ was the collective thought of everyone in the room besides the blond. 

  Naruto?s heart seemed to tighten when the words ?Happy Birthday to Naruto? were sung, his hand reaching out to rest on it. 

_That?s the first time? The first time I?ve ever heard those words?_

  He was shaken out of his thoughts when the singing stopped. He managed to notice that everyone was looking expectantly at him and the cake.

  ?Well??? Karei asked.

  Naruto turned to her, confused.

  ?Go ahead, Naruto-kun.? Hinata said, smiling sweetly. 

  Naruto turned to her, not understanding what was expected of him.

  ?Give ?em a big blow!? Asami called out, ginning wildly.

  Naruto looked down at the cake, eyeing it. His eyes widened in realisation and he too grinned, taking in a big breath.

  ?Wait, wait, wait,? Karei called out. Naruto turned to face her, lungs full of breath. She smirked, ?don?t forget to make a wish.?

  Naruto thought. Hard.

  He tried again and again to think of what he wanted to wish for. 

  What more he could possibly want.

  After a moment, he came up with his answer, letting everyone know with a large blow. The candle flames blew back slightly before extinguishing completely, their absence greeted with both darkness and applause.

  Tetsuya turned the lights back on and Karei was soon hovering over the cake, a rather large knife in hand, its tip poised to strike both the cake and any who tried to steal a slice.

  ?There are a fair few of us ? Naruto?s pit of a stomach counting for at least five people,? the said blond pouted at Karei?s harsh but fair analysis, ?so we can?t all go to town on this cake??

  ?I?m happy with whatever size,? Kyoko stated.

  ?Same here ? it looks great, so even a small piece will be okay,? Tetsuya agreed.

  ?If I have a quarter, will there be enough for everyone else?? Naruto asked seriously, eyeing the side of the cake with the most icing.

  ?You?re not having a quarter, Naruto,? Karei replied, ?you?ll get what you?re given.?

  Naruto frowned slightly, though it didn?t last for long. As soon as he bit into his portion his lips curved into a huge grin.

  ?Whoa-ho-ho!? he exclaimed, eyes lighting up. ?Where have you _been _all my life??

  ?Is that directed at the cake, or?? Kahame trailed off, realising he didn?t really need an answer.

  ?Karei told me that you seem to have an? ?extreme? liking towards ramen,? Mieko said, ?how does this compare?? Naruto grinned at her.

  ?Couldn?t be better if old man Teuchi made it himself!? Naruto stuffed the last piece of his slice into his mouth, a little sad that it was all gone.

  ?Coming from Naruto-kun, that means a lot,? Hinata stated, receiving a vigorous nod from the said teen.

  ?Oh no!? Kyoko cried, staring at the clock. ?It?s already midday, we haven?t got long left!? Karei clapped her hands in response.

  ?Then let?s not waste any more time!? With that she marched out of the kitchen and towards the living room. Sliding the door open, she grinned. ?Let the _real _party begin!?


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 25, 2009)

May aswell go ahead and finish off the chapter 

Onward!


*Spoiler*: __ 




  Naruto fell back onto the couch, letting out a sigh of content. Hinata sat down next to him, smiling when he looked over at her.

  The group had spent the next few hours playing various games, dancing, talking and generally having the time of their life. A few even took a shot at karaoke, Naruto amusing everyone with his attempt of singing along to an opera track, as voted unanimously by everyone in the room.

  But, as with all things, time got on and everyone had to take their leave, save Karei and Hinata. 

  “Well, I think that went pretty well,” Karei said, entering the living room after saying her goodbyes to Kahame.

  “I think that that’s one hell of an understatement,” Naruto replied, Karei tossing a balloon at him in response.

  “I’m _so _glad I got your singing on tape,” she jested, patting the camera on the table, knowing that the said teen was still a little sore after realising that fact.

  “Yeah, ‘cos it was so awesome, right Hinata-chan?” Hinata smiled.

  “It definitely was entertaining,” she replied. Naruto gave a false frown.

  “That can mean anything!” He cried, earning laughs from the two women.

  The room was still virtually the same as it had been at the start of the party – all of the decorations were still up, save a few popped balloons and one slanted banner.

  As such just being in the room filled Naruto with a warmth he could barely contain.

  “Oh, I just remembered,” Hinata said, earning the attention of the room’s other occupants, “I still haven’t given you my present, Naruto-kun.”

  “Ah, neither have I,” Karei added, snapping her fingers.

  Naruto fidgeted eagerly on his seat whilst the other two went to get their gifts, wondering over and over as to what they might be.

  His head shot round when he heard someone enter the room, smiling when he saw both Hinata and Karei, the former carrying a small present and the latter carrying one slightly bigger.

  “You go first, Hinata – I bet he’s more eager to find out what you got him,” Karei said with a grin. The blond rolled his eyes at her, but made no move to disagree.

  Hinata looked down at the gift-wrapped box in her hand, up at the boy in front of her, then back down at the box again. With a smile she placed it in his hands.

  “Happy birthday, Naruto-kun.”

  The blond grinned and thanked her, before getting to work on the gift in his hands.

  After not-carefully unwrapping it and finding a black box inside, he opened it to reveal a silver necklace with a single, lavender stone attached to it. Even in the dim lighting of the living room he was in, it seemed to glow brightly.

  “It’s… amazing…” Naruto gasped, speechless. Hinata smiled, glad that he found her gift so wonderful. “How is it glowing?”

  “It’s not just a necklace,” Hinata explained, “well… it _is_, but it also responds to my chakra signature.” Naruto looked up at her, then back down at the jewel. “When I’m close, it’ll glow brightly. I… I have one that’s set off by your signature aswell, Naruto-kun.” She reached into her pocket and pulled out a similar looking necklace, only the stone was an amber-like colour.

  “Wow, that’s… wow…” Naruto was, yet again, stunned.

  “Aw, the kid’s blown away,” Karei laughed, “so blown away that he didn’t ask how you managed to get the stone set to his signature – oops!” She put her hands over mouth, acting as though she hadn’t intended to let that slip. “How silly of me!”

  The two teens gave her a disapproving look, but, with the cat out of the bag, Hinata knew she had to explain.

  “Naruto-kun… you remember that one shop we visited where the man asked you a few questions about your chakra network?” Hinata asked.

  “Oh yeah,” Naruto replied after a moments thinking, “I had to tell him what it felt like and even let him absorb some of my chakra for his ‘research’.” He looked back at Hinata, “but what’s that got to do with anything?” Karei rolled her eyes.

  “Isn’t it obvious?” The woman said. Naruto shook his head slowly.

  “Is it supposed to be…?” He asked.

  “Uh, yeah…” Karei nodded.

  “That was the person who made these necklaces, Naruto-kun…” Hinata told him, trying not to sound surprised at his lack of deductive skills.

  Naruto’s face remained blank for a brief moment, before a visible wave of embarrassment washed over it.

  “…Oh,” was his only reply.

  Deciding that the matter had gone one enough, Hinata asked Karei about her gift.

  “Okay then, if you’re in such a hurry to abandon this topic…” The woman said, smirking at the girl. She turned to the blond, giving him the gift with a little ruffle of his hair. “Happy Birthday, kiddo.” She said, smiling.

  “Thanks…” he replied, patting his hair back down. After that, he tore away at the wrapping paper until the present was revealed. “…Huh? A book?” He looked up at Karei, wanting more detail.

  “Open it and find out.”

  With a shrug, the blond lifted open the cover, his eyes widening at the information written down.

  “This… this is…”

  Karei grinned, “Yup – it is.”

  There, on the contents page, was a detailed list of wind-element jutsu, divided by rank, range and chakra consumption.

  “Tsunade told me you needed a little more jutsu of that type, considering you’re aligned with the element and all…” She waved it off like it was nothing, but was taken back when the teen jumped up and hugged her.

  “Thank you, thank you, thank you! An entire _book _of new jutsu!” Naruto proclaimed, over the moon.

  “H-h-hey, getoffa me, kid!” Karei said, struggling to break free of his grasp. When she finally managed to, the blond went straight to Hinata and did the very same, though she wasn’t against the idea.

  Book in one hand, necklace in the other, the looked at the two items in his hands, then at the two in front of him.

  “With these… the Chuunin exams are gonna be a breeze!”




And there we have it, folks - another chapter done and dusted.

But that's not all...

It's time for a sneak-preview of the next chapter of Fushigakure! 

Sneak-onward!


*Spoiler*: __ 



    “What… what are you trying to tell me?” Hinata asked. Karei sighed. It was beginning to get a little hard to put her thoughts into words.

  “Well, it’s kinda like… y’see…” Karei scrunched her eyes up in thought, trying to think of the best way she could phrase her explanation. When her intelligence failed her, she let out a sigh of defeat.

  Good ol’ bluntness would have to suffice.

  “I’m saying you should take things a little faster with Naruto, and with a little more initiative,” Karei paused, letting her words sink in. “I am not, however, saying that I expect you two to be married within the year and have kids the next. In fact, if that does happen, I’ll deny all knowledge of this conversation and sue you for false accusations if you try to blame it all on me.”


----------



## IAmGaarasGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

wow!!
Im a new reader to this story and i found it a few days ago. Ive been reading it non stop ever since!
Aww Hinata and Naruto are a really cute couple  This story really blew me away, it's so amazing 
I love it, looking forward to upcoming updates!!
_Gaara'sGirl_x <3_


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the response  I'm glad you're liking it!

As for the next chapter - I'm working on it. Hopefully it won't be too long, though I can't make any promises.

As for now - the suspense will have to do


----------



## IAmGaarasGirl (Jul 28, 2009)

okay. just take all the time you need to make the chapters as excellent as usual


----------



## Antony the Bat (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow this is one extreamily good Naruto X Hinata story.


----------



## IAmGaarasGirl (Aug 29, 2009)

I second that.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Aug 29, 2009)

Aha! I'm back from my holiday and rearing to go!

Sorry for the long breaks, blah blah - you've heard it before 

However, whilst away from any sort of computer or laptop for two weeks, I decided to have a go at writing some more with good old pen & paper and, lo and behold - I came up with a whopping 36 more pages 

So, without further ado, let's get this thing going!

Onward!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter Fifteen

   “Man, I slept like a log,” Naruto proclaimed, backing up his claim with both a stretch and a yawn. He sauntered into the kitchen, smiling when two people turned to greet his arrival. Two people he could now say, without a doubt, that he knew ‘all to well’,

  “Mornin’, kid,” Karei beamed, sipping on a mug of coffee and resting against a wall. She swallowed the beverage and let out a breath of delight, “nothing beats a good ol’ espresso, that’s for sure.”

  “Good morning, Naruto-kun,” Hinata said, smiling from her position at the table. Naruto grinned back in response, grabbing himself a bowl of cereal and joining her.

  To say that the household had a very light atmosphere would be a gross understatement, memories of the previous day acting like wards against anything that wasn’t positive. There wasn’t a single negative element to be found floating around unwanted in the air – they were all long gone.

  As such, breakfast for the trio went along peacefully, the occasional slice of idle conversation thrown in between mouthfuls of cereal and coffee, the odd joke from Naruto, a compliment here or there from Hinata, a mocking jest every now and then from Karei and, above all, laughs all around.

  It chanced upon one of these short snippets of discourse that Naruto mentioned, or, more specifically, _asked _something that had almost left Karei’s mind, the matter having been buried for a long while.

  “Can I just ask,” he began, earning the attention of the room’s other two occupants, “I know it’s probably a stupid question, but what the hell are we supposed to do here?” The two women in the room shared a confused glance between themselves, silently confirming that the other was just as lost as they were.

  “Whaddya mean?” Karei asked. “You’re meant to eat the darn thing, if that’s what you’re on about,” she said, gesturing towards his breakfast. Naruto looked down at the bowl of cereal, cocking an eyebrow. It slowly lowered as realisation began to dawn upon the blond, signalling a full understanding when it returned to its normal height.

  “Oh, I’m not talking about ‘here’ as in _here,_” he replied, his attempts to explain his question baring no successful results, signified by a lack of change in his listeners’ expressions. His finger twitched in annoyance, the teen never having liked needing to explain things in any great detail. “I meant ‘what are we meant to be doing on this mission?’. So far we’ve done nothing in the line of finding out where Orochimaru is hiding and we sure as hell haven’t been given any orders since we got here.”

  “Now that you mention it,” Hinata added, “we _haven’t _been given any further instruction since our arrival.” 

  “Yeah, yeah,” Naruto agreed, nodding vigorously, “what’s the deal?”

  Karei tried her best to put on a fake ‘it’s-nothing-to-worry-about’ expression, silently cursing the day these kids became inquisitive. _Nothing to worry about – Tsunade and I came up with an answer to this incase what has just happened, happened. I just have to give them a little lie to keep them happy – that’s all._

  “Oh, what, _that_?” Karei asked nonchalantly. “Relax, we’ve got it all totally under control.” Noticing that the teens didn’t seem convinced, she decided to elaborate her lie. “Well, we’ve got a sort of… _mole_-type person who’s managed to squeeze his way into Orochimaru’s ranks and acts as a kind of…” she paused, thinking of how to word her explanation, “a kind of ‘alarm’ that’ll tell us when Orochimaru gets within a certain distance of the town.”

  “So he’s kinda like a spy, this guy?” Naruto asked, eyes beginning to glisten. Karei nodded, albeit hesitantly. “Oh man, that’s so _cool_! And right under the snake-bastard’s creepy-ass nose, too! Ha-ha!” While Naruto continued his small fan-club meeting over the non-existent double-agent, Hinata had further questions to ask.

  “How will you know when Orochimaru gets too close? It would be difficult for the mole to send out any sort of message or signal without it being intercepted.” 

  Karei sighed, remembering how well-informed the young Hyuuga was. _Nothing gets past her, does it?_

  “The same way in which your little necklace works, missy,” Karei replied, to which the blond stopped fawning over his make-believe idol and perked up, “he’ll simply send out his chakra signature, and our sensors will detect it.” She relaxed when the two teens looked like they bought her explanation. “See? I told you everything’s sorted-”

  “Whaddya need us for, then?” Naruto interrupted, “If you’ve got everything under control, why are we here?”

_Damn it, damn it, damn it! Won’t they just drop the subject already!?_ Karei rattled her brain to try and concoct a convincing explanation in the next few seconds. 

  “Well… in order to actually _find _the hideout, we’ll need Hinata’s eyes,” she falsely explained, “we can’t expect the mole to constantly send out his chakra signature without someone in the hideout noticing.” 

  Hinata nodded, understanding the importance she held, or at least thought she held. _If my skills are needed, then I won’t let Naruto-kun or anyone else down!_

  “Yeah, that’s awesome and all,” Naruto remarked, “but what do I add to the team if Hinata’s skills are enough?” Karei rolled her eyes.

  “Look, I’m not Tsunade – I didn’t choose who I was assigned, I was just assigned them.” Karei sighed, growing weary of the topic, “whatever the reason, I’m sure it has something to do with your connection to Orochimaru and this ‘Sasuke’ guy.”

  Naruto nodded, a little saddened by the fact that he was only picked to go on the mission because he had a personal connection to it, rather than having necessary skills to complete this. 

  Hinata caught wind of this, a small frown appearing on her mouth aswell. It wasn’t hard at all to notice when the blond wasn’t feeling too good – well, not hard for her, anyway – but at times like this it was almost too easy.

  Because of this, Hinata decided to steer the conversation down a slightly different tangent in order to keep interests up and spirits high.

  “Now that Naruto-kun’s had his party, we’ve got quite a lot of free time available, haven’t we?” In response to her question, everyone nodded, realising the truth behind it. “Has… has anyone got anything planned?”

  Karei shrugged, “Oh, this and that – the norm, pretty much.” Hinata nodded, looking over at Naruto for his response.

  “Nothing in particular, I guess,” he replied, “why’d you ask?”

  Hinata seemed to jump a little at the blond’s question, eyes darting up at him, a tint of red finding its way onto her cheeks.

  “Um, well, I was wondering if you wanted to, erm… do something one day, if you have the time,” she stated, silently cursing the fact that she still couldn’t speak with him naturally over such things.

  Naruto smiled at her behaviour, his new understanding of Hinata letting him know exactly what was running through her mind.

  “Of course, that’d be great,” he replied, grinning sheepishly. Hinata smiled back, showing her appreciation.

  Karei looked at the scene playing out in front of her, rolling her eyes. _To say these two beat around the bush would be putting it politely. Taking it slowly is one thing, but I bet they haven’t even kissed more than a few times – if that._

  Breaking the scene with an ungraceful yawn, Naruto stood up from his place at the table, stretching out his arms above his head.

  “I dunno about you guys, but I’m gonna take a shot at these new wind jutsu out in the back yard – I’ve been dying to try them all night!” 

  “Go ahead,” Karei replied, waving him off, “I might take a look later, if I’m feeling up to it.” Realising that this was more than likely Karei’s way of saying ‘I don’t care’, Naruto rolled his eyes, looking over at Hinata, who laughed in response.

  “I’ll join you in a little while – I’ve got to go out and get some things first,” she said innocently, smiling when the blond nodded in acceptance. 

  Bidding his farewell, Naruto walked out of the room, a noticeable skip in his step brought about by the mere thought of new jutsu.

  Hinata watched Karei with wary eyes as Naruto walked out of the kitchen and towards the back yard. Something about the way the woman’s eyes trailed the blond’s journey even through the wall rubbed her the wrong way…

  She was either plotting something, or was about to-

  “Sheesh – I know they say ‘slow ‘n steady wins the race’, but you _really _aren’t meant to take it literally,” Karei turned to look at the teen opposite her, raising her eyebrows as if to emphasise the point she had yet to make to the confused girl.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Aug 30, 2009)

I love writing Karei - her character is so much fun 

Onward!


*Spoiler*: __ 



    Hinata looked down at the table, mouth slightly upturned, her mind making educated guesses at what the woman was talking about. These guesses were soon confirmed when Karei spoke up once again.

  “Hinata, listen to me,” Karei said, her usual mocking tone replaced with one of slight seriousness, “I know you are only just beginning to get used to the world of relationships, dating and all that other stuff, but you _have _to start taking things with a little more… _initiative_.” By the way the teen’s eyebrows raised slightly in response, Karei knew that the choice of word may not have been what she had liked, but it had hit home nonetheless.

  “You’ve liked the kid for a long time, am I right?” Karei’s question was answered with a slow, almost embarrassed nod, as if the girl were ashamed of this fact. “That’s fine, and I can understand your hesitancy – you don’t want to screw up something you’ve been waiting for for this long, do you?” Again, Hinata nodded. “Okay, that’s all fine and dandy, but there’s only so far all this cautiousness can get you.” She sighed, as if the subject seemed so simple to her.

  “I don’t expect you to suddenly be inviting him into your bedroom for ‘late night study sessions’,” Karei stated, the example bringing the desired blush to Hinata’s cheeks, “but you need to get rid of this shy and secluded attitude, even if only bit-by-bit,” she smiled warmly, trying to encourage the girl, “trust me – your shyness is cute, but you’re past the age where men are looking for that sort of thing. Thirteen, fourteen – sure, you’d have hit the nail right on the head - but you’re almost sixteen now. That’s more along the lines of…” she paused, biting off the end of her sentence, “…well, you’re almost an adult now, so you’re looking for that sort of stuff.”

  Thought were raging through Hinata’s head as though they were caught up in the worst tropical storm the world had ever seen. _Adult? Her? _Well, sure – she was sixteen, save a few months, but to be thinking of such things…

_And with Naruto-kun… _

  She slowly put her finger to her lip, eyes staring at nothing in particular. What was she supposed to say now? She wanted to prove the woman wrong – wanted to show her that the way she handled things now was the right way… but everything Karei had said not only seemed like the truth…


  …It actually sounded appealing to her – the thought of being able to _lead _the relationship, to be the one that made those important decisions, or created those special, memorable moments…

  If she could do that… if she could become that person…

  If she could become like _him…_ 

  Like her Naruto-kun…

  Karei’s trademark smirk took its place upon its throne, signifying to any who saw it that the woman’s plans were going exactly as she had, well, ‘_planned_’. The girl was not only thinking about what she had just been told – oh no – she was _warming_ to the idea, aswell. Karei didn’t miss those brief hints of a smile that the teen so carefully tried to cover up as soon as they broke free, nor the tints of red that seasoned her cheeks every now and then.  

_I must give credit where it’s due, though – the girl sure as hell hasn’t failed to surprise me during the time she’s been here. _Karei remembered back to the day she first saw the girl – a total background character, willing to let everything pass her by as long as it didn’t hurt anyone. In fact, the teen had only just started to challenge some of her mocks – proof of her progress. Karei liked to think that she had everything to do with it, and while that wasn’t technically a lie, the teen had put in more effort than anyone realised. 

  A thought suddenly hit Karei at full force, and she almost stumbled from the impact. She’d been telling Hinata to take things faster, but she had forgotten the most important thing.

  Hinata wasn’t _her_.

  She had family. She had friends. She wasn’t anywhere near as lonely as Karei had been when she was her age. 

  Sure, the girl could do with a little initiative, but she was only fifteen. She was a ninja, of course, so saying ‘she has her whole life ahead of her’ could’ve meant any period of time between seventy years and seventy hours, but it wasn’t like she was a 40-year old virgin or anything.

  “Hinata, I know I’ve just told you to take things a little faster,” Karei continued, causing the teen to look up, “but I just remembered that you’re still only fifteen.”

  Hinata cocked her head in confusion. The woman had just been telling her to speed things up with Naruto, but now she seemed to be telling her to slow down…

  “What… what are you trying to tell me?” Hinata asked. Karei sighed. It was beginning to get a little hard to put her thoughts into words.

  “Well, it’s kinda like… y’see…” Karei scrunched her eyes up in thought, trying to think of the best way she could phrase her explanation. When her intelligence failed her, she let out a sigh of defeat.

  Good ol’ bluntness would have to suffice.

  “I’m saying you should take things a little faster with Naruto, and with a little more initiative,” Karei paused, letting her words sink in. “I am not, however, saying that I expect you two to be married within the year and have kids the next. In fact, if that does happen, I’ll deny all knowledge of this conversation and sue you for false accusations if you try to blame it all on me.”

  Hinata smiled at the way the woman had put it. Karei was _so_ different from any of her family members. At home in the Hyuuga Manor, she would’ve never been spoken to like this in any way, shape or form. Her family was beset on withholding honour and formality – something she found herself surprised to be glad without. 

  It was a welcome surprise, though – it just meant that _this_ was where she belonged, and with _these _people.

  Karei snapped her fingers, jarring Hinata from her thoughts. The woman’s eyes sparkled. Hinata could tell instantly that Karei had thought of something.

  “You asked Naruto if he’d like to do something with you later on, correct?” Karei asked, to which she received a nod. “What exactly did you have in mind?”

  “Um, I was planning on taking a walk to the park, a-and then-”

  “Aha!” Karei shouted, cutting the teen off, “_that’s _where you’re going wrong. You’ve gotta aim _higher_ – don’t take him to the park.” Karei looked at Hinata for a brief moment, as though she was assessing what she had to work with. Hinata suddenly felt a strong sense of déjà vu.

  “You could go to the movies – see a comedy, o-or a-a… _romantic _comedy, and-and, sit at the back…” Karei suggested, suddenly feeling a tad excited. “Oh – oh my, so many possibilities!” 

  Hinata instinctively leaned back in her chair, slightly wary of the woman plotting ‘who knew what’ in front of her. She knew it was supposed to be for her benefit, but she couldn’t shake the feeling that Karei had the welfare of others in mind at that moment – namely herself.

  Karei looked over at the teen and, noticing the slightly scared look, steadied herself. It was hard – she’d never really had to hide her excitement before – but with a little effort she returned to a somewhat normal demeanour. 

  “At the end of the day, Hinata, it’s all down to you,” Karei stated, taking on a semi-serious tone once again. “I know my ideas are to die for, but I’m not the one who’s dating Naruto – _you are_.” Hinata nodded, finding a strange sense of satisfaction at hearing another person say those words. “And hey – you mustn’t be doing _that _bad of a job as it is. After all, he fell for you as soon as you stepped out of your shell just a tiny bit.”

  Karei put her empty mug on the side and began to make her way out of the kitchen. However, when she reached Hinata’s place at the table, she leant down slightly, as though she were about to reveal a secret.

  “Just imagine how much _more _he’ll fall for you with some extra,” she licked her lips to emphasise the final word, “_initiative_.”

  A shiver went up Hinata’s spine as the woman spoke – causing her body to stiffen slightly. She nodded dumbly, unsure of what to reply with, choosing silence as a fine substitute. Karei smirked, walking out of the room and leaving the girl with a _little_ more on her mind than usual. 




You all know you love her, too 

Also - more to come tomorrow!


----------



## IAmGaarasGirl (Aug 31, 2009)

**

haha. yeah, i love Karei. shes awesome 
Aww Hinata is so sweet


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Aug 31, 2009)

I decided to keep the jutsu names simple and English - it's easier that way.

Onward!


*Spoiler*: __ 



      Naruto?s eyebrows furrowed in concentration, fingers grazing the ornate pages of the ?Big Book of Wind Jutsu?, as he had unceremoniously dubbed it. A slight smile tugged at the corners of his mouth.

  ?This? this is _so _awesome!? He couldn?t hold back a short giggle of excitement as he abandoned all sense of grace and manically flicked through the pages, pausing only to catch a glimpse of the names of the jutsu each page detailed. A few caught his attention more than others ? namely the ones that included the word ?Destroyer?, or ?Cataclysm?. In short ? Naruto was holding the one item that contained exactly what he had been looking for: something to teach him a butt-load of new jutsu whenever he wanted, which also left most of the learning up to him.

  That thought made him think back to his non-readable teacher, Hatake Kakashi. In all honesty, though he respected the man greatly, he really hadn?t been a particularly good sensei at all.  Always late, hardly ever a participant in sparring sessions, _obsessed _with those dirty novels of his?

  Screw ?not a particularly good sensei? ? Kakashi was a pretty sorry excuse for one.

  But there was one aspect that was the sole reason Naruto stuck with the man whenever he called for a training session. Kakashi barely ever rose his voice at him.

  He had his occasional lectures, telling off?s and even punishments ? but he always had this way of making it seem light-hearted, as if he wasn?t punishing them at all ? more like harshly teaching them,

  Naruto couldn?t quite put it into words, but he guessed that it was nice to be around someone with a soft tone in their voice after all the shouts he?d been on the receiving end of for the first part of his life.

  After his brief reminiscence, Naruto looked down at the page he had absentmindedly stopped on. According to it, the technique ?Shock Thrust no Jutsu?, which was a B-ranked jutsu, only required a sequence of two hand signs and was apparently a simple yet effective technique. 

  ? ?Hurling the very air around you at a great speed,?? Naruto read aloud, ? ?this technique can be used in any battlefield, regardless of the location, with quick, surprising suddenness due to the short preparation needed. With enough force to knock an opponent off of their feet, the jutsu can be combined with the surrounding environment to turn an otherwise average technique into a deadly one-two punch?.? 

  Naruto shrugged ? it sounded pretty cool, although its description made it seem as though it were designed for certain situations. He looked over the hand signs one last time before placing the book on the grass and rising to his feet. 

  He inhaled deeply, letting the air he was about to manipulate fill his lungs. He tensed his muscles, preparing his body for the new experience it was about to feel. He closed his eyes, visualising the hand signs with his mind?s eye. When he was absolutely sure that he had them down one hundred percent, he slowly opened them. Exhaling slowly, he placed his arms out by his sides, staring at his target ? which happened to be the other end of the yard. With a sharp intake of breath, he ran through the two hand signs, drew back his right arm and cried out the name of his attack.

  ?Shock Thrust no Jutsu!?

  His arm shot forward, almost involuntarily, as a shockwave of air, no wider than four feet and no taller than two, erupted from his palm, the force causing him to take a step back in order to stop himself from staggering. He watched with keen eyes as the blast flew along the yard, whipping blades of grass into the air in its wake. His eyes instinctively moved to look at the fence down the end of the yard, and for a moment he wondered if he would end up having to spend the next few hours on repair duty. 

  However, to his momentary relief, although he would later feel a little bummed out about it, the shockwave abruptly dissipated back into the air it was formed from, having travelled roughly twenty-five meters.

  From this, Naruto assumed that it was a short to medium ranged attack, used for quick, unexpected strikes, not rapid, successive blasts. He also realised that in order for it to be effective, he?d have to be sure that he?d hit his target. The shockwave was fast, but not all that big.

  He nodded in approval, priding himself on the fact that he managed to pull it off on the first try. Then again, it _was _only B-ranked?


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Aug 31, 2009)

Double-helping as the part I wanted to post was 99 characters too long... 

Onward!


*Spoiler*: __ 



He grabbed the tome off of the floor, flicking ahead, past the A-rank section and straight to the hardcore stuff: the S-rank section.

His eyes danced across the pages, gulping down the plethora of devastating techniques. Effects including ?dismemberment?, ?heights of up to fifty feet?, ?able to break through stone? ? this was the sort of stuff he wanted to learn.

Being so engulfed in the delight that was power, he didn?t notice the hand that snatched the book out of his own until it was too late.

  ?Not a big fan of ?swimming in our own depths?, are we??

Naruto jumped, hand instinctively reaching for his non-existent weapon holster. When his hand only clasped the soft fabric of his pants, he looked up to see Karei grinning at him, book firmly clasped in-between her hands. 

  ?Hey!? Naruto shouted, reaching for the book, ?I wasn?t finished with that!?

  Karei easily sidestepped the angered blond, causing him to end up with a face full of grass.

?You will be if you try anything stupid once more, Mr. Uzumaki,? Karei replied, dangling the book in front of him, then quickly retracting it just before he could grab it. With a scowl on his face, Naruto got to his feet, wiping the dirt off of his body.

?It?s not like I couldn?t handle those kind of jutsu,? he protested, ?it wouldn?t be the only S-rank technique in my arsenal.? That statement was true ? the Rasen-Shuriken was definitely among the same level as those he had been browsing a moment ago.

Karei stared at the boy in front of her, a slight sense of regret welling up inside her chest. Had getting this kid a book of jutsu been such a good idea after all? She raised an eyebrow, a look of disbelief on her face.

  ?Wha? Hey! I?m not lying!? Naruto protested.

?Oh no, no ? I don?t doubt you,? Karei replied, ?I do, however, doubt that you learnt how to perform it in someone?s back yard.?

  Naruto?s determined visage faltered, eyebrow twitching in irritation after having been bested yet again by the woman.

?Just take it a little easier, kid,? Karei said, smirking at the blond, ?you may find yourself without a place to train if you?re so beset on destroying it.?

That was what convinced Naruto. After all, he and Hinata had decided to keep the fact that they were shinobi a secret, so in reality Karei?s back yard was pretty much the only place they could both train and continue deceiving Hideki and the others.

Naruto hung his head in defeat, realising that the woman had won their little ?battle?. Karei, on the other hand, revelled in that fact.

It was at this break in banter that Hinata chose to enter the scene, both earning the attention of the yard?s two other occupants and, in turn, bringing the ?argument? to an official end.

?Ahh, come to join your jutsu-happy friend over here, Hinata?? Karei asked with a cheeky grin, having noticed that the girl was no longer in her pyjamas, but was now in something a little more suitable for training. The girl nodded in response.

  ?Yes I have,? she replied. She turned to Naruto. ?If that?s okay with you??

  Naruto smiled. ?Sure ? but I thought you had to go do something first??

?Oh ? no, no, that doesn?t really matter,? Hinata laughed, waving the question away in an obvious attempt to change the subject. Karei, catching drift of what Hinata was doing, smiled with a little pride. 

_So she _did _take my advice to heart? Choosing to postpone her little shopping run in order to be with Naruto? _Karei had to admit ? she was definitely showing initiative.


 Suddenly, something sparkled in Naruto's eye. ?Oh yeah! I can show you this totally kick-ass jutsu I just did ? and a bunch of others, too-?

  ?Ahem?? Karei coughed, interrupting the boy. ?I don?t know if you?ve forgotten, but there _is _that itsy-bitsy thing coming in just under two months? right?? Naruto rolled his eyes, nodding.

?So? What about the Chuunin exams? S?not like Hinata-chan and I aren?t going to dominate them,? Naruto replied, winking at his partner, ?right??

  ?Carry on focusing on yourself and _you?ll _dominate them,? Karei retorted, ?but what about poor Hinata? You?re meant to work together on this, y?know? Teamwork and all that stuff??

  Naruto stared at his lavender-haired counterpart. In all honesty, even though he _had _worked with her quite a few times, he really wasn?t clued up on how to fight with her as one, solid being. On missions he?d sort of fought with her, but just as a team mate, not a partner. He?d done things solo, focusing on the fighting style he was used to, not on how to utilise it with hers.

 ?I? guess to you?re right,? he said, giving a weak smile of embarrassment when Karei laughed in triumph. He held out a hand to Hinata, his weak smile being replaced by a stronger, more determined one. ?Whaddya say? Shall we do this, _partner_??

  ?I?ll do my best,? Hinata said, smiling as she clasped Naruto?s hand in hers.

Karei smiled at the scene in front of her. The scene that she?d played a pretty big part in creating. With that in mind, she decided to let the teens get on with their training, silently slipping back into the house, determined to catch at least the final ten minutes of her favourite TV show.

  Although she?d never admit it ? playing matchmaker was a little more taxing than she?d first thought.

  Still, she enjoyed the hell out of it.




Same-ish time tomorrow, my awesome readers?


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Sep 1, 2009)

I just finished typing up the rest of the chapter, so I'll get it out of the way in one go!

Onward!


*Spoiler*: __ 



    With Karei having seemingly disappeared, Naruto and Hinata found themselves on their own, which consequently left the training plan up to them, aswell.

  Due to the fact that they?d had their senseis come up with their training routines for the first few years of their career, and only having planning experience with solo training sessions, they found that fact to provide quite a challenge.

  ?So?? Naruto began, starting to find the silence that had settled a little uncomfortable, ?any ideas as to what we should work on??

  Hinata didn?t answer straight away ? much to the blond?s dismay ? but thought back to her training sessions with Kiba and Shino, under guidance from Kurenai.

  Unfortunately, however, time had been on their side back then, so their training had been a lot more relaxed, in the sense that they?d had a longer period of time in which they could?ve learnt each others combat styles and adapted theirs, even if only slightly, in order to use their partner?s styles to their advantage.

  Now, however, with less than two months until the Chuunin Exams, they didn?t have the same luxuries.

  It was then that Hinata realised she was forgetting something ? something important.

  ?Say, Naruto-kun,? Hinata started, earning the boy?s attention, ?back when we were first learning how to fight alongside out team mates in the first few months after graduating from the academy ? we were a lot more inexperienced back then than we are now, weren?t we??

  ?Y-yeah, I guess?? Naruto replied, deciding to play Hinata?s game, even though he was unsure as to what it was. ?In fact, half the time we were going over things we were taught in the academy.? Hinata nodded, showing him that he was on the right track.

  ?That?s right ? it took us a lot longer to adapt to someone?s fighting style back then than it did, say ? when Sai joined your team not too long ago.?

  ?Yeah, I see what you mean,? Naruto agreed, nodding to visualise his realisation. ??Come to think of it, we never really trained together ? Sai and I ? in a way that focused on learning each other?s combat styles. We just sorta? adapted automatically, on a subconscious level.? He looked up to see Hinata smiling back at him, an sense of accomplishment on her face. After realisation dawned upon him, he threw her a cheeky smile. ?Hinata-chan, you craft minx ? are you thinking what I think you?re thinking??

  ?We focus on improving our individual skills together and, at the same time, get a better understanding of each other?s fighting styles by subconsciously analysing them?? Hinata replied, already knowing that she?d gotten her point across.

  ?Haha!? Naruto shouted, grinning excitement. ?You?re a genius, Hinata-chan! You oughtta think about becoming an academy teacher when you?re older ? I?m learning already!? 

  Hinata laughed at her partner?s compliment, modesty not allowing her to revel in it.

  ?Hey, I got an even better idea!? Naruto said. ?How about we teach eachother a few of out very own techniques? That way we wouldn?t even need to adapt out fighting styles to suit what the other learns ? if it?s taken out of our own book, we wrote it ourselves, right??

  Hinata smiled a large, fond smile. _This _was the kind of thing she?d seen in Naruto that others had missed. These brilliant ideas ? strokes of genius, even ? that others waved off, finding it a lot more entertaining to focus on the failures he had been met with. They hadn?t realised that the one they?d so frequently called ?idiot? was anything _but _that.

  They hadn?t? but _she _had.

  A loud ?Aha!? brought Hinata out of her thoughts, and she looked up to see Naruto grinning even wider at her.

  ?I just thought of the perfect jutsu to teach you!? He exclaimed with more than a little pride evident in his voice. ?You?ll kick loads of ass with it! Trust me ? I know!?

  Excitement flared up inside Hinata?s stomach. The thought of being taught such a jutsu ? and from the very person who had given her the inspiration to train and allowed her to be who she was today ? was highly appealing.

  ?Hinata-chan,? Naruto began, finding the suspense he?d brought about fun to toy with, ?from today, I will personally ensure that you become a master in??

  Hinata realised that he had purposefully paused, and found that she was actually leaning in, in anticipation. She sighed, though the smile that played on her lips showed Naruto that she wasn?t really annoyed, and lightly hit the boy in the shoulder, who laughed in response.

  ?Oh, the hell with it ? I?ll just show you what I?ll teach you,? he said, placing his hands in an all-too-familiar cross-shaped sign.

  Of course, Hinata knew almost right away what the move was going to be, but she made no attempt to vocalise this realisation ? she didn?t want to spoil the fun.

  She caught a brief glimpse of a grin from Naruto, before a familiar ?poof? sounded, followed by a large cloud of smoke shrouding the blond, hiding him from sight.

  She was just about to take a step forward when she noticed movement coming from the left side of the smoke cloud, followed by a voice shouting-

  ?Shadow!? Naruto leapt out of the cloud, landing in between it and Hinata and asserting some sort of presumably half-complete pose.

  ?Clone!? Another voice cried out, almost immediately after the first clone had posed, and a second Naruto front-flipped out of the smokescreen, landing beside the first clone and mirroring his pose, both now ready to catch the third and final Naruto at any moment.

  A brief moment passed, Hinata?s keen eyes peeled for any sign of the final Naruto making his move. That was until she felt a presence close behind her.

  ?Jutsu,? Naruto whispered into her ear, the low volume still causing her to jump a little and, in turn, spin around to face the grinning blond who had so easily managed to get the drop on her.

  It didn?t take a Byakugan user to see that Naruto truly was a master of the shadow clone jutsu. 

  ?A-are you sure, Naruto-kun?? Hinata asked tentatively, a little taken back. Sure ? she?d known that he was going to teach her that from the moment he made that hand sign, but actually hearing him say it had more of an impact on her.

  ??Course I?m sure,? Naruto stated, patting himself on the chest, ?it?d be my pleasure? no ? my _honour _to teach you-?

  ?That?s? that?s not what I meant?? Hinata interrupted, looking down at the ground.

  Naruto raised an eyebrow, a little confused. Not what she meant? What was she on about? He was more than happy to teach her the jutsu ? in fact, it had been his idea in the first place? So what was she talking about?

  ?A-are you sure that I? I can learn it?? she finished are a moment of silence. Suddenly, it all became clear to Naruto. It wasn?t that she didn?t want him to teach it to her? It was that she didn?t think she could learn it.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Sep 1, 2009)

Keep going!

Onward!


*Spoiler*: __ 



    Unbeknownst to the blond, Hinata had attempted to learn the very same jutsu in the past ? not long after their first Chuunin Exam finals and the battle against the Sand and Sound. After seeing Naruto defeat her cousin, Neji, with such skilful use of the jutsu, she finally mustered up the courage to attempt to learn it for herself, in hopes of becoming just that little bit more like the blond himself.

  Unfortunately, in addition to being unsuccessful, she pushed her still recovering body too hard, and as a result performed poorer than usual in training sessions and on the occasion mission she received.

  Worse yet, her father inevitably caught wind of this lapse in performance and, under his cold, powerful gaze, Hinata could do little but reveal the cause.

  She recalled being surprised that he didn?t raise his voice that day, or threaten her with violence. In fact, he didn?t even get angry.

  No? what he did instead was worse than any of the above?

  He _laughed_.

  But no with her, or because he?d thought that the reason was something else?

  He laughed _at _her. Laughed at her in an arrogant, mocking tone. He found the concept of a Genin like her attempting to perform a Jounin-level technique amusing, and told her that she was foolish, both for attempting it and for not be prepared for the consequences.

  He said that she had no right trying to learn such an advanced jutsu when she couldn?t master the one?s she was supposed to be able to.

  And, having already failed at learning the shadow clone jutsu, Hinata found herself powerless to do anything but agree with him-

  ?What on earth are you talking about?? Naruto asked, the hand he placed on Hinata?s shoulder jarring her away from her thoughts.

  She looked up into his eyes, finding that the corner of hers had begun to fill with tears. He stared back at her, eyes deadly serious, boring into her ? _through _her.

  ?Hinata-chan, listen to me,? he began, lifting her face back up when she started to look away, forcing her to focus on him and nowhere else. ?You?re an amazing shinobi ? way better than anyone lets on.? He paused, knowing that she needed a bit of time to sort herself out.

  ?You have got to believe me when I say that you can learn this jutsu ? scrap that ? you can _master _this jutsu.? He broke his serious expression with a gentle smile. ?You just got to have courage ? believe in yourself. If you do, you can accomplish anything.?

  He removed his hand from her cheek, but kept it out in front of her, pinky finger extended. She looked down at it, then back up at him.

  ?_Promise_ me,? he said, adding emphasis to ?promise?, ?that whenever you feel your resolve slipping? whenever you?re losing your courage and don?t think you can go on? Remember ? _I _have faith in you.?

  Hinata forcibly bit back the tears that were threatening to fall. Naruto was unbelievable. He had such an amazing to snuff out any doubts she had about herself so easily. She realised that he wasn?t only the reason she?d gotten to where she was today ? he was the reason she?d keep going? Keep climbing that mountain called life.

  He was her hero? And she loved him for it.

  ?Naruto-kun? I-?

  ?Promise me,? he repeated, flashing her a cheeky smile, ?so that you can never go back on it.?

  She sniffed and rubbed away the moisture from her eyes, before smiling back at him and nodding. She entwined her pinky finger with his and, with one, solid shake, made him a promise she?d never forget.



  It didn?t matter how many times he?d done it in the past, walking through the large building at a leisurely pace, gradually getting closer to that one room ? Shikamaru knew all to well than when the Hokage called, it meant work.

  And, as was often the case, lots of it.

  He sighed, stopping outside the door to Lady Tsunade?s office in a vain attempt to delay the inevitable. After all ? there was only so much you could get away with when it came to Tsunade, and he doubted a big fat ?stuff it? would go down well.

_It?s the fourth time this week that she?s called me in for something? _He yawned, waking up his shoulders by rolling them around. _And it?s only Tuesday? Tch, this whole Chuunin status is really troublesome._

  Realising that he?d been standing out in the hall for a good five minutes, he decided to get the whole thing over with. With a heavy, reluctant-to-proceed sigh, he brought his hand up to the door and rapped on it twice.

  He waited only a brief moment before the dreaded ?Come in? sounded from behind the door. With all the enthusiasm of a man about to be executed, he turned the knob and pushed the large wooden door open, his efforts greeting him with the sight of a seemingly joyful Hokage.

  Shikamaru?s eyebrow raised ever so slightly at this peculiar sight. _She usually looks like road kill at this time in the morning._ He stepping into the room, slowly closing the door behind him. _To see her not only happy, but happy _and _sober? She?s got a grin and everything._

  ?Ahh, Shikamaru,? Tsunade chirped, smile widening at the boy?s presence, ?good to see you.?

  A slight feeling of fear crept into Shikamaru?s stomach as she spoke. _Oh man, she even _sounds_ happy? Something is definitely up?_

  ?You wished to see me, Lady Hokage?? he asked, careful to mask any hint of fear or caution in his voice.

_Either she?s got some good news, which means less work for me? Or she?s got one helluva troublesome job - with my name on it._

  He prayed that it was the former.




Shikamaru = awesomeness.

Oh, and I guess Tsunade sort of = Karei. Or maybe it's the other way round?

Who knows?


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Sep 1, 2009)

Onward!


*Spoiler*: __ 



    ?Right,? she replied, ?thank you for coming so promptly.? She coughed, clearing the dust from her throat? and to make the kid sweat some more. You didn?t work closely with someone for over two years and not know how they ticked ? or how to tick them off, for that matter.

  ?As you know, the next Chuunin Exams are to be held in the Land of Water,? she continued. ?It will be mainly under guidance from Kirigakure and the Mizukage, although the actual examination will be held outside of the village,? she paused. ?I?m sure you don?t need me to tell you why that is.?

  Shikamaru shook his head in response, the reason already obvious. Kirigakure was fairly notorious for being secretive, but after the whole fiasco with the invasion of Konoha during the very exams he was promoted in, villages started holding the exams away from home, in hope that it would deter would-be attackers. Kirigakure was no different. In fact, Shikamaru was surprised that they even offered to be the host. They must?ve been in serious need of clients and mission requests.

  ?I understand,? Shikamaru said, ?but how does this concern me??

  As if he had recited some sort of magic ritual, the Hokage clapped her hands together, leaning in ever so slightly. It was then that Shikamaru regretted asking - as he often did.

  ?I?m glad you asked,? Tsunade replied, smiling just a little when the boy shot her a look that said ?I?m not?. ?Apparently, several residents of Kirigakure ? and some fairly influential, evidently ? commented on your ability at judging in previous exams, and specifically requested that you judge again in the next.?

  Shikamaru tried to think of something to say, anything that would put across a valid protest and get him out of having to judge yet again. However, all he could utter was a small-

  ?Are you sure??

  ?Oh, definitely,? Tsunade replied all-too enthusiastically,? according to them, they see your Shadow Possession jutsu invaluable at stopping contestants who take the concept of ?fight until one of you dies or until I step in? as a challenge, as you?ve shown before.?

  ?Ach, don?t remind me,? Shikamaru replied, wincing at the memory. ?If I?d have been one second slower, that poor kid would?ve gone home in a pile of ashes.? He sighed, shaking the thought away. ?But still, can?t you get someone else to do it?? he protested, ?I?m just not up to going all that way for what?s going to be a major pain in the ass.?

  ?I?m sorry, but it?s you and only you they asked for,? was Tsunade?s stern reply. She saw the boy get ready to protest a little more, and decided to play her trump card. ?Naruto will be participating this time, as well.?

  Shikamaru fell silent, taking his time to absorb and process this new information. If what she had said was true, and Naruto really was going to enter, then?

  ?Does that mean that? Chouji, Ino and all the others will be entering as well?? His question was answered with a nod and a smile.

  He rolled the concept around in his head for a while, weighing the whole scenario up. On one hand, he would get to see all of his friends participate together and, hopefully, be promoted as well. On the other hand, not only did it mean more work on his end, he?d need to put in extra effort not to act biased in any way towards his friends, which didn?t jell well with him. 

  Noticing that he wasn?t completely convinced, Tsunade pulled the last trick out of her sleeve.

  ?I also heard that Temari will be playing the role of judge in the next exam as well,? she said nonchalantly, as though she?d decided to include that fact on a whim, with the idea of using the boy?s personal life as a way of warping his ides and will to her liking _not being _an ulterior motive.

  ?R-really!?? Shikamaru spluttered out, rushing is words. He caught a glimpse of Tsunade snickering and realised he?d asked that a little too eagerly. He coughed, straightening himself out and regained his composure. ?Really?? he asked again, this time with a normal, less-excited tone.

  ?Oh yeah,? Tsunade replied, knowing she had the boy hooked, ?they took a real interest in her skills too, or so Gaara tells me.?

  Thatwas the final push he needed. With a heavy sigh, knowing he?d been outsmarted and, ultimately, defeated, he gave in to the might of the Hokage.

  ?I guess I?ll do it, if they want me _that _bad??

  ?Excellent!? Tsunade said, standing up from behind her seat and shoving a few sheets of paper in to the stunned Chuunin?s hands. ?Now, if you?ll just sign these forms and get them to me by this afternoon,? she continued, all the while ushering the boy out of the door, ?you?ll be all set and ready to head off when the time comes.?

  She finally managed to get him out into the hall and, with a brief word of thanks, she shut the door, leaving the boy with a strong impression that he?d just been tricked?

  Been tricked _big _time.



  The two teens had discussed various other ideas regarding their training schedule after their little ?promise? incident. However, even though everything was going perfectly smoothly, something, right at the forefront of her mind the entire time, was bugging Hinata.

  She hadn?t offered to teach Naruto anything.

  Why she hadn?t spoken up when it first crossed her mind was beyond her, but after such a long time she couldn?t help but feel somewhat embarrassed by th idea of asking him. Heck ? the whole ?training eachother? plan was done and dusted well over fifteen minutes ago, so she wasn?t without reason.

  However, just as the blond was explaining something about a training dummy, she suddenly remembered the conversation she?d had with Karei not too long ago.

_Taking the initiative? Isn?t this sort of a situation where I could do that??_

  There wasn?t a doubt about it ? she _should _ask him. Besides, _he had faith in her. _Nothing bad would happen.

  ?U-um, Naruto-kun?? Hinata asked quietly.

  ?Hmm?? Naruto replied, raising an eyebrow. He was glad to see that she made no attempt to avert her gaze or focus on something else when she began to reply. _Atta girl! _

  ?I was thinking ? is there anything that? _I _could teach you? You know, as a returned favour??

  Naruto smiled in response, the reality behind the question not lost on his newfound understanding of the girl.

_Even though that topic ended over fifteen minutes ago, she still couldn?t let me get away without some sort of payback. She?s probably been worrying about that the whole time?_

  ?You really don?t have to, Hinata-chan??

  ?I-I insist!? Hinata blurted out, interrupting the blond. She immediately covered her mouth, realising that she?d not only raised her voice, but cut Naruto off.

  However, instead of seeing him recoil, or get angry or do whatever else she imagined, he simply smiled back.

  ?Please let me do this,? she said in a calmer tone. ?I?ll feel bad if I don?t.?

  ?Okay then, if it means that much to you,? Naruto replied, winking to let her know he was aware of what was going on in that head of hers. ?Just no genjutsu ? it?d be a wasted effort.?

  Hinata laughed, her confidence returning in leaps and bounds. She was silly to expect any different from Naruto. Besides, she was pretty sure she had a good idea as to what she could teach him.

  ?Could I ask,? she began, ?when you and your old team participated in the Chuunin Exam all those years ago, did you practice any taijutsu forms that would compliment your partners???

  Naruto thought back to the times of the old Team Seven, careful to avoid some unfavourable memories, and shook his head.

  ?I don?t think so,? he replied, ?we kinda just did our own things and hoped they worked out.? He laughed, ?pretty lousy teamwork when you think about it, eh??

  ?Well,? Hinata continued, ?I was thinking that I could show you a style that?s not too different from your current one, but compliments mine a lot more. I-if that?s alright with you, of course.?

  ?Hey, that sounds pretty good actually,? Naruto said. ?Nice thinking there, Miss Hyuuga.?

  ?Thanks,? Hinata said, smiling at the name. ?Hopefully, the third member of our group will either be from your old team, or mine, so one of us will be used to their style, too.?

  ?Yeah, that?d be pretty useful,? Naruto agreed. ?Hey ? you know why your idea kicks even more ass now that I think about it??

  ?N-no, I don?t,? Hinata replied, not knowing it kicked ass in the first place.

  ?The main reason I chose the Shadow Clone Jutsu to teach you was because I figured it would be an awesome match with your Jyuuken. But ? if I?m gonna know a style that compliments it, then my clones will know it, too?? He stopped, allowing Hinata to fill in the blanks.

  ?So that means we could have five or six pairs of clones fighting together, both perfectly suited to each other?s combat styles?? She asked.

  ?Correctamundo!? Naruto replied, grinning at the girl. ?We should forget about devastating the exams ? with out new combination, we?ll destroy them!?

  Although Hinata had been taught from a very small age to avoid vanity, she couldn?t help but completely agree with the blond.

  And, to her surprise, she wasn?t feeling scared, worried or even the slightest bit nervous about the exams.

  She was actually looking _forward _to them!

  Her ? Hyuuga Hinata, Little Miss Shy ? couldn?t wait for the Chuunin Exams to arrive.

  And, if she wasn?t mistaken ? she knew the reason, or rather, the _person _who was responsible.




D'awwwwww 

Another chapter down! Hope you enjoyed :3


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh yeah, and because I couldn't fit it into the last post - here's a sneak preview of the next chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 




"Ahh, Naruto, Hinata, there you two are-" Karei said, pausing when she noticed the state the said two were in. "What's going on here?"

Naruto and Hinata looked at the woman, then at each other, then back at the woman. A shade of red quickly crept over their faces, and they both found themselves unable to reply.


----------



## IAmGaarasGirl (Sep 2, 2009)

awwwwwww 
cute ^_^
ahaha, Shikamaru is one of my favourite characters  and the thing with Temari was funny :3


----------



## IAmGaarasGirl (Nov 26, 2009)

...  I miss this story .. hasnt been updated in ages ! D:


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Nov 26, 2009)

I really LOVE your story
keep up the great work


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Nov 26, 2009)

Geez guys, I know it's been a long, long, long, long, long etc. time since my last update, and I cannot apologize enough. 

The real reason for the drastic lack of anything is due to the fact that I have the next chapter written, but on _paper_, not on the computer. That means that all the writing I've been doing and still need to do for the story's been boring old copying up, and that isn't particularly enthralling.

However, after reading your replies and being reminded of how long ago it was since the last update, I'm going to try and get some more out soon. I have exams coming up, so don't expect an immediate update, but who knows.

I might even surpirse you


----------



## IAmGaarasGirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome ! Can't wait for the new chapters !  good luck on your exams


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Dec 29, 2009)

Good day, faithful readers! After a long absence, I am back with a new chapter! I apologize for my lack of updates - I continued to procrastinate until I finally got to a point where I sat myself down, turned on my laptop, opened up Word and forced myself to finish the chapter.

As you can see, it worked! 

Onward!


*Spoiler*: __ 



    Eyes darting left to right, muscles tensed and ready to react at the slightest sign of movement. He didn?t need to look ? he already knew exactly where his partner was and what their strategy would be, as well as where he fitted into it.

  He stared out into the sea of faces, some smirking, others serious, even a few nervous, but all sharing a common goal ? all ready to attack him.

  All ready to attack their creator.

  It had been just over a month since the ?dynamic duo?, as one member had dubbed them, began their training regime. Day in, day out, they spent one hour every morning and evening, save Sundays, honing their skills, readying themselves for the upcoming Chuunin Exams, both mentally and physically.

  To the normal onlooker, aside from a few new techniques and the slightest increase in fitness, the pair hadn?t really increased their individual skill a whole lot.

  However, when this pair fought, they were almost as one ? a whole far greater than the sum of its parts.

  Granted, it had started out fairly slow at first, taking a good week of what was mostly sparring sessions, to learn the basics of each others? natural styles. That was alongside the addition teachings of the shadow clone jutsu, Naruto?s new fighting style and a few wind jutsu.

  That was until the two started to pick up on each others? routines and styles in combat. Once they had the skeleton down, it was only a matter of adding the flesh until they could predict what each other would do before they actually did it.

  This accomplishment also proved to be a blessing in disguise of a smaller blessing. By learning how Hinata fought in battle, Naruto had already started to adapt his normal style to compliment it. That, combined with actually being taught a style that complimented it, gave you one quick learning process.

  Now, as the dynamic duo stood face to face with two dozen of Naruto?s clones, it was only a matter of time until-

  ?Attack!?

  At the word of their apparent ?leader?, half of the clone army sprang into action, charging at their two targets in a flurry of battle cries and insults.

  Hinata shifted into a slightly lower stance, allowing her that extra spring in her lunge when the time came. Noticing this, Naruto fell back so that he was slightly behind her. With the style he?d been taught, it was more effective when she was the lead attacker, as she could dish out the most damage in a short amount of time, allowing Naruto to finish of the wounded opponent.

  She braced herself, drew back her arm as the first clone came within striking distance, and-

  ?Oi!?

  At the same time, as though it had been choreographed, every Naruto, including the original, turned to face the source of the noise. Their efforts were greeted with the sight of Karei hanging out of the back door, a slight smile on her face, conceived from the knowledge that she?d halted their ?fun?.

  Hinata tried to turn and look as well, but, due to the fact that she had been in mid-strike, she lost her balance and began to topple over. It was only the quick reactions of her partner that kept her from becoming intimate with the ground.

  ?Gotcha,? he said with a smile, pulling her back up to a standing position.

  ?Phew, thanks.?

  ?I don?t want to interrupt anything,? Karei interrupted, ?but you?ve got some visitors-?

  Tell ?em to wait for a few minutes, would you?? Naruto asked, interrupting the interrupter, ?Hinata?s almost got the shadow clone jutsu down, and we?re supposed to finish it in this session.?

  Karei sighed. ?Fine ? but make it snappy. I didn?t plan on entertaining anyone today.? With that, she re-entered the house, closing the door behind her.

  ?Okay, we gotta hurry on this,? Naruto stated, turning to Hinata, who nodded in response. ?Let?s? er ? run through what we?ve covered so far. The amount of chakra needed??

  ?Check.? 

  ?Hand signs??

  ?Check.?

  ?Um?? Naruto paused, trying to remember in a hurry.

  ?Chakra manipulation and control?? Hinata asked.

  ?Oh yeah ? chakra whatever-you-said??

  ?Check.?

  Naruto groaned in frustration. That should?ve been everything. There didn?t seem to be any reason as to why Hinata couldn?t make more than two clones and not feel drained.

  ?Um? Agh?? He held his head in exasperation, trying to think of something. ?Could you go over how you make a clone one more time, please?? He asked, ?I?m fresh out of ideas, and you?ll probably either think of one, or spark one of mine.?

  ?Okay,? Hinata nodded. She closed her eyes, running through the steps in her head. ?First I gather up the required amount of chakra, keeping it both concentrated and stable while I work on the clones.? Naruto nodded ? so far no mistakes.

  ?I then make a scan of my chakra network ? the shape, the tenketsu points ? everything, and make an exact copy of it, keeping it in storage until I have a physical body to transfer it to-?

  ?Wait,? Naruto said, something catching his attention. ?Did you say that you scan and copy your chakra network?? When Hinata nodded, his face lit up. ?That?s it ? that?s what I forgot to mention. If you just focus on creating a replica of your own body, chakra will naturally form a network based on its shape, without needing one to be copied over from the creator.? He smiled at her, a silent message giving her the ?all clear?. 

  Hinata nodded, turning her head to focus on nothing in particular. She knew she had to hurry, but she felt so close. There was no way she?d mess up now ? especially in front of him.

  With a sudden onslaught of nervous determination, she closed her eyes, blocking her surroundings out. As quick as she could, she relaxed her body, breathing in and out with slow hastiness. It was no good ? adrenaline had her now. All she could do was to try and get everything right, as fast as she could.

  Relying almost on instinct, she sped through the small sequence of hand signs, ending in that familiar cross-shaped sign. Barely giving a second thought to the amount of chakra she used, nor the rate of which she used it, she did exactly as Naruto has said, braced herself, and called out the move?s name-

  ?Shadow clone jutsu!?

  She heard the famous ?poof? from seemingly out of nowhere, but she kept her eyes shut ? afraid to look.

  Silence reined for what seemed like an eternity, and just when she was about to open one of her eyes, a loud, joyful cry of glee erupted from the blond.

  ?Alriiight!? Naruto shouted, pumping a fist into the air. ?Heh-hey! _That?s _how you do it!?

  Hinata ? coaxed by Naruto?s encouraging celebration ? slowly peeled open her left eye, the light of the open-eyed world blinding her for a brief moment.

  However, when it adjusted to the new light, both her eyes shot open at the sight that met her.

  Standing before her were four ? that?s right, kiddies ? _four _perfect replicas of herself, each one smiling at her, brimming with pride. She turned her head to her ?mentor?, the said boy grinning erratically.

  ?I? I did it?? Hinata croaked, still astonished.

  Naruto laughed. ?Yeah you did!?

  Hinata?s agape mouth slowly closed shut. It then began to turn upwards, steadily increasing in rate. Before she knew it, she was beaming with joy, eyes shut tight, smile wide.

  ?I? I did it!? she cried, jumping into the air. The whole thing hadn?t been a matter of learning a new jutsu ? oh no ? it had been much more all along.

  She?d taken the challenge of proving her worth. Proving it to Naruto, to her father? to _herself_

  She?d taken it, and beaten the hell out of it.

  She looked over to the one responsible, standing there, laughing with pride. He?d never doubted her ? not once. He didn?t give up on her when it all seemed to be going wrong ? he kept at it, always believing in her, always sure that she?d pull through.

  Finally, the feeling that had lowly growing inside of her over the past month erupted, breaking free of its restraints. Hinata could contain herself no longer. With a burst of happiness, she ran full-pelt at Naruto, hurling herself at him.

  It also seemed that her clones were on the same wavelength, as all four of them mimicked their creator?s actions exactly. Before he knew it, Naruto had five overjoyed women launching themselves at him and embracing him.

  Unfortunately, he was only allowed a taste of heaven for the briefest of moments, as the combined force of five Hinata?s took its toll. As a result, he soon found himself on his back, a dull pain slowly reverberating through his system. 

  He?d survive though ? he?d been through worse than simply toppling over. Besides, he was too busy enjoying his reward to register the pain.

  However, the two were quickly brought back to reality when they heard ?that? cough emanate from inside the house. They didn?t need to think twice to realise what was happening.

  ?Crap ? I totally forgot we were supposed to be going out with those guys today!? Naruto said, giving himself a mental face-palm as he was currently unable to move either of his arms. ?And that cough means they?re coming our way!?

  Hinata nodded, understanding the hidden meaning. She quickly dismissed the four clones ? and not a moment too soon, apparently, as the door to the yard swung open, revealing a relieved-looking Karei and six other smiling faces.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jan 1, 2010)

Onward!


*Spoiler*: __ 



    ?Ahh, Naruto, Hinata, there you two are-? Karei said, pausing when she noticed the state the said two were in. ?What?s going on here??

  Naruto and Hinata looked at the woman, then at eachother, then back at the woman. A shade of red quickly crept over their faces, and they both found themselves unable to reply.

  ?We?re not interrupting anything, are we?? Hideki said, grinning at the two.

  ?Whoa - d?j? vu,? Kyoko said, earning laughs from the group, and a raised eyebrow from Karei.

  ?You?ve seen this before?? she asked no-one in particular, feeling the pull of gossip reel her in. Asami was the one to reply.

  ?Yuh-huh! They were doing the same thing the first time we met ?em.? She suddenly shivered, adopting a grim expression. ?Wow? spooky??

  ?Oh-ho-ho! Really?? Karei chirped, clapping her hands. ?Tell me more!?

  Hideki shook his head. ?Sorry, there?s no time.? He looked over to Naruto and Hinata. ?We?re gonna miss the start of the movie if we wait around much longer,? he tapped his watch to emphasise the point.

  The two Genin looked at his watch, then back up to his face, a blank expression on their faces.

  ?Well?? Hideki said, ?you gonna take your hands off eachother or what??

  Naruto looked up at Hinata, who looked down at him in response. After a brief moment, he looked back up to the group, grinning sheepishly. ?Give us another minute??



  After Naruto and Hinata were ready ? which was a quick procedure, as they were interrupted before they had any real chance to get dirty ? the eight of them were soon on the streets, walking at a not-so-leisurely pace in the direction of the cinema.

  As it had seemed to be in recent times, the two Genin couple had never been a shy topic in conversation, their relationship seeming to be the pick of the subject-litter. This fact inevitably led the current conversation round to the two, focusing particularly on the whole ?back-yard? incident.

  ?What?s the story behind what we saw back there?? Kyoko asked.

  ?Yeah ? that?s been bugging me ever since we left Karei?s house,? Mieko added, ?I just never got round to asking.

  ?Oh, what ? that whole thing?? Naruto asked awkwardly, trying to wave it off, ?we were just messing around in the yard, that?s all.?

  Daisuke raised an eyebrow. ?That wasn?t what it looked like to me.? His statement received no reply from the two it was aimed at.

  Mieko sighed happily. ?What?s it like, you two living together?? Seeing as how she looked at Naruto when the said it, he took it upon himself to answer.

  ?Well?? he began, trying to find the right way to put it. ?It?s like living with your best friend all the time? And having an older sister constantly looming over you,? he added, referring to Karei.

  Hinata turned to him, eyes wide. _Is that? really how he feels? _She looked and saw everyone else staring at him, each with varying expressions.

  Noticing that everyone had stopped, Naruto turned to see seven pairs of eyes fixated on him. ?W-what?? he asked tentatively, taking a step back, ?I?m not lying, if that?s what you?re thinking.?

  Tetsuya broke the silence that followed with a laugh. ?Naruto, you old softie!?

  ?That sounds like _so _much fun!? Asami chirped, resuming the journey and jarring all but the confused blond back into motion.

  Everyone smiled as they passed the speechless Naruto, Hinata?s eyes lingering on him a second longer than everyone else?s.

_Geez, Naruto? _Hideki laughed. _Either you?re pulling our legs, and are secretly playing it super-smoothly? Or you?re just full to the brim with dumb luck. _He was willing to bet any money that it was the latter.

  Naruto sighed, realising that nobody was going to clue him in on what was going on. With a shrug, he ran to catch up with the others.

  For the rest of the journey, he couldn?t shake the feeling that _something _would happen as a result of what he said. What that something was, however, was entirely lost to him.

  But, judging by the initial responses, he didn?t think it?d be too bad. After all ? he _didn?t _get hit.



  Shortly after arriving at the cinema, buying tickets, ordering snacks and having a curious glance from the ticket inspector directed towards Asami (who could blame her ? the girl didn?t _act _fifteen), the group of eight were soon sat in the nearly deserted theatre, sparing occasional glances at the trailers and adverts that adorned the screen.

  However, as fate would have it, the rows of seats in the cinema were in sets of two, six and two, from right to left. As it stood, Naruto and Hinata found themselves a little separated from the other six, who occupied the six seats across the gap from them.

  ?I wonder why there are so few people here,? Hinata asked, looking around at all the empty seats. ?We?re practically the only ones here.?

  ?Mmm,? Naruto agreed, sipping on his bottle of soda, ?it _is _a little strange ? though I guess there just aren?t enough movie lovers in Fushigakure.? He shrugged. ?That ? or they?ve dragged us in to watch something terrible.?

  Hinata laughed. ?I might not be able to sit through another ?Return of the Alien Jounin?.? She smiled when she saw Naruto roll his eyes.

  ?Haven?t I apologised enough for that?? He asked. Hinata shook her head in jest, earning a laugh from the blond. ?Tell you what, though ? I?d never seen a room empty as fast as that!?

  The group of six turned their heads when they heard hushed laughter coming from the two across the gap from them.

  Kyoko raised an eyebrow. ?What do you think they?re laughing about??

  ?No idea,? Hideki replied, ?but it?s piqued my interest.? Everyone nodded in agreement, eyes locking on the smiling couple.

  And so it began ? the six of them made a mental note to keep one eye on Naruto and Hinata, finding the duo?s antics increasingly interesting.

  They didn?t care too much for the movie, either ? four of them having already seen it and the other two only coming along for the ride.

  Besides, they found their new friends entertaining enough to capture their focus. And, being in the dim light of the theatre, they were in the perfect situation ? light enough for them to see the couple, but dim enough so not to reveal their ?spying?.

  ?Or so they thought. The fact was that they were dealing with shinobi without knowing it. It only took the pair a few times of turning their heads, only to see the others immediately shift their attention back to the film, to realise what game the six were playing.

  After checking one more time, only to have it confirmed, Hinata turned to Naruto. ?Naruto-kun,? she whispered, getting his attention, ?Hideki and the others ? I think they?re-?

  ?I know,? Naruto said, interrupting her, ?I noticed it too. They?re spying on us.?

  Hinata couldn?t grasp the reason. ?But why?? She asked, confused.

  Naruto looked at them out of the corner of his eye. ?If you ask me, I bet they?re looking for some ?entertainment?.?

  Hinata blinked in confusion. ?E-entertainment??

  ?Yeah ? y?know, something to gossip about when we?re not around.? Just then, an idea crept into the blond?s mind, and a grin slowly started to spread across his face. Hinata didn?t even need to think about it ? she knew he had a plan.

  ?What are you thinking?? She asked, intrigued.

  Naruto turned to her, grinning. ?They want entertainment?? He asked. ?Then how about we deliver? We could play them at their own game ? put on a show for them, make them think we?re serious.?

  Hinata nodded, finding the idea appealing. ?What have you got in mind??

  At her request, Naruto explained his plan, trying to look as natural as possible. Granted, he almost lost it at times ? trying to hold back laughter wasn?t an easy feat ? but he managed to hold on long enough to finish.

  Hinata rolled the information around in her mind. While she was considering it, a deciding factor crossed her mind. The very fact that she was in this situation - that she was even _considering _such a thing - was testimony to the great amount of change she?d undergone since she arrived in Fushigakure.

  Thinking about it in this light, she realised that she didn?t want to stop changing. Sure ? she wasn?t going to do anything outrageous ? but she wasn?t like the old her anymore. She?d become a new person, changed her ways ? bettered herself socially. She?d take up the opportunity to allow herself to go further, no doubt about it.

  After all, this change had only brought about good things. She?d been the happiest she?d ever felt over the past month, and she wouldn?t let her old traits let the good times stop.

  Besides, she?d told Karei that she?d take things with more initiative ? and this was the perfect chance to do so.

  With a smile, she nodded, agreeing to something she thought she?d never have the guts for a few months ago. Naruto grinned back, that childish expression of glee bringing Hinata back to her days at the academy.


----------



## Animus (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome FF. Can't wait for more. Though Naruto and Hinata seem to be hitting it off very, very slowly. Almost regressing, it seems. They started with a kiss, yet it's like they're not comfortable with doing that anymore. What gives?


----------



## IAmGaarasGirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Lovin' the new updates.


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry for the minor delay - I got totally caught up in an anime called Clannad. If anyone's watched it, you'll know what I mean.

I highly reccommend it, but make sure you bring tissues, especially for After Story - it's one hell of a tear jerker. 

Anywho, let's get on with it.

Onward!


*Spoiler*: __ 



    ?Ahh, Naruto, Hinata, there you two are-? Karei said, pausing when she noticed the state the said two were in. ?What?s going on here??

  Naruto and Hinata looked at the woman, then at eachother, then back at the woman. A shade of red quickly crept over their faces, and they both found themselves unable to reply.

  ?We?re not interrupting anything, are we?? Hideki said, grinning at the two.

  ?Whoa - d?j? vu,? Kyoko said, earning laughs from the group, and a raised eyebrow from Karei.

  ?You?ve seen this before?? she asked no-one in particular, feeling the pull of gossip reel her in. Asami was the one to reply.

  ?Yuh-huh! They were doing the same thing the first time we met ?em.? She suddenly shivered, adopting a grim expression. ?Wow? spooky??

  ?Oh-ho-ho! Really?? Karei chirped, clapping her hands. ?Tell me more!?

  Hideki shook his head. ?Sorry, there?s no time.? He looked over to Naruto and Hinata. ?We?re gonna miss the start of the movie if we wait around much longer,? he tapped his watch to emphasise the point.

  The two Genin looked at his watch, then back up to his face, a blank expression on their faces.

  ?Well?? Hideki said, ?you gonna take your hands off eachother or what??

  Naruto looked up at Hinata, who looked down at him in response. After a brief moment, he looked back up to the group, grinning sheepishly. ?Give us another minute??

  _______________________________________________________

  After Naruto and Hinata were ready ? which was a quick procedure, as they were interrupted before they had any real chance to get dirty ? the eight of them were soon on the streets, walking at a not-so-leisurely pace in the direction of the cinema.

  As it had seemed to be in recent times, the two Genin couple had never been a shy topic in conversation, their relationship seeming to be the pick of the subject-litter. This fact inevitably led the current conversation round to the two, focusing particularly on the whole ?back-yard? incident.

  ?What?s the story behind what we saw back there?? Kyoko asked.

  ?Yeah ? that?s been bugging me ever since we left Karei?s house,? Mieko added, ?I just never got round to asking.

  ?Oh, what ? that whole thing?? Naruto asked awkwardly, trying to wave it off, ?we were just messing around in the yard, that?s all.?

  Daisuke raised an eyebrow. ?That wasn?t what it looked like to me.? His statement received no reply from the two it was aimed at.

  Mieko sighed happily. ?What?s it like, you two living together?? Seeing as how she looked at Naruto when the said it, he took it upon himself to answer.

  ?Well?? he began, trying to find the right way to put it. ?It?s like living with your best friend all the time? And having an older sister constantly looming over you,? he added, referring to Karei.

  Hinata turned to him, eyes wide. _Is that? really how he feels? _She looked and saw everyone else staring at him, each with varying expressions.

  Noticing that everyone had stopped, Naruto turned to see seven pairs of eyes fixated on him. ?W-what?? he asked tentatively, taking a step back, ?I?m not lying, if that?s what you?re thinking.?

  Tetsuya broke the silence that followed with a laugh. ?Naruto, you old softie!?

  ?That sounds like _so _much fun!? Asami chirped, resuming the journey and jarring all but the confused blond back into motion.

  Everyone smiled as they passed the speechless Naruto, Hinata?s eyes lingering on him a second longer than everyone else?s.

_Geez, Naruto? _Hideki laughed. _Either you?re pulling our legs, and are secretly playing it super-smoothly? Or you?re just full to the brim with dumb luck. _He was willing to bet any money that it was the latter.

  Naruto sighed, realising that nobody was going to clue him in on what was going on. With a shrug, he ran to catch up with the others.

  For the rest of the journey, he couldn?t shake the feeling that _something _would happen as a result of what he said. What that something was, however, was entirely lost to him.

  But, judging by the initial responses, he didn?t think it?d be too bad. After all ? he _didn?t _get hit.

  ____________________________________________________

  Shortly after arriving at the cinema, buying tickets, ordering snacks and having a curious glance from the ticket inspector directed towards Asami (who could blame her ? the girl didn?t _act _fifteen), the group of eight were soon sat in the nearly deserted theatre, sparing occasional glances at the trailers and adverts that adorned the screen.

  However, as fate would have it, the rows of seats in the cinema were in sets of two, six and two, from right to left. As it stood, Naruto and Hinata found themselves a little separated from the other six, who occupied the six seats across the gap from them.

  ?I wonder why there are so few people here,? Hinata asked, looking around at all the empty seats. ?We?re practically the only ones here.?

  ?Mmm,? Naruto agreed, sipping on his bottle of soda, ?it _is _a little strange ? though I guess there just aren?t enough movie lovers in Fushigakure.? He shrugged. ?That ? or they?ve dragged us in to watch something terrible.?

  Hinata laughed. ?I might not be able to sit through another ?Return of the Alien Jounin?.? She smiled when she saw Naruto roll his eyes.

  ?Haven?t I apologised enough for that?? He asked. Hinata shook her head in jest, earning a laugh from the blond. ?Tell you what, though ? I?d never seen a room empty as fast as that!?

  The group of six turned their heads when they heard hushed laughter coming from the two across the gap from them.

  Kyoko raised an eyebrow. ?What do you think they?re laughing about??

  ?No idea,? Hideki replied, ?but it?s piqued my interest.? Everyone nodded in agreement, eyes locking on the smiling couple.

  And so it began ? the six of them made a mental note to keep one eye on Naruto and Hinata, finding the duo?s antics increasingly interesting.

  They didn?t care too much for the movie, either ? four of them having already seen it and the other two only coming along for the ride.

  Besides, they found their new friends entertaining enough to capture their focus. And, being in the dim light of the theatre, they were in the perfect situation ? light enough for them to see the couple, but dim enough so not to reveal their ?spying?.

  ?Or so they thought. The fact was that they were dealing with shinobi without knowing it. It only took the pair a few times of turning their heads, only to see the others immediately shift their attention back to the film, to realise what game the six were playing.

  After checking one more time, only to have it confirmed, Hinata turned to Naruto. ?Naruto-kun,? she whispered, getting his attention, ?Hideki and the others ? I think they?re-?

  ?I know,? Naruto said, interrupting her, ?I noticed it too. They?re spying on us.?

  Hinata couldn?t grasp the reason. ?But why?? She asked, confused.

  Naruto looked at them out of the corner of his eye. ?If you ask me, I bet they?re looking for some ?entertainment?.?

  Hinata blinked in confusion. ?E-entertainment??

  ?Yeah ? y?know, something to gossip about when we?re not around.? Just then, an idea crept into the blond?s mind, and a grin slowly started to spread across his face. Hinata didn?t even need to think about it ? she knew he had a plan.

  ?What are you thinking?? She asked, intrigued.

  Naruto turned to her, grinning. ?They want entertainment?? He asked. ?Then how about we deliver? We could play them at their own game ? put on a show for them, make them think we?re serious.?

  Hinata nodded, finding the idea appealing. ?What have you got in mind??


----------



## Animus (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update, but FF.net is farther along than this thread is (which hasn't gotten an update in 12 days). I really like this FF, so the wait sucks


----------



## Joshua Ruehadan (Feb 8, 2010)

What i have to say is 
a)This was my first fanfiction
b)It to date still remains one of my favourite 
c) I already reviewed the story on FF.net but origanaly encounterd it here
d)When we post we realy need spell check:My spelling is horrible


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Jun 3, 2010)

Before you read on - no this is not an update, I'm afriad.

However, it is a (somewhat) enlightening update as to where on earth I've been for the past... I don't know how many months. To start - this fic is not dead. It's in a coma, being kept alive by machines, but it is not dead. I lack any motivation at the moment to continue it, but I have not abandoned it. I have vague, early plans for the story that have yet to come to fruition, and am not keen on throwing those away.

Yes - you read that right - a lack of motivation and a severe case of laziness/distraction have led me to leave this story for a long time. I hope that someday my passion will be rekindled but, as for now, it remains fairly dim.

Thanks and sorry,
Dan


----------



## Killin_Frenzy (Mar 28, 2016)

*defibs thread*

What's this? An update after 6 years? Surely you jest!

Nope, no joke. I'd be surprised if anybody who followed this thread back when it was being updated is still around, but if you are, why hello there! o/

To keep a long story short - I've started updating this thing again. I know, I know, who cares about a dusty old fanfic that's outdated in terms of the story and all that jazz? 

I wasn't going to update this thread - I'll pretty much be sticking to Fanfiction.net for everything I add to the story - but I sorted threads by views and was pleasantly surprised to see how viewed this thread was. I figured the least I could do was give people a heads up. 

I don't know how long I'll keep updating this thing - I've been in the mood for a little while and don't think I'll be slowing down any time soon, but y'know how it is.

If you'd like to take a read of something that starts off slow but picks up as it gets going, please feel free to stop by the story  on Fanfiction.net.

I hope you enjoy it, and if anyone _is_ still here from way back when, sorry for the ridiculously long hiatus. 

Thanks!

Dan


----------

